# New Steinhart Ocean Titanium with Engraved Ceramic!



## Pizzamaker

Just got this email....


----------



## Pizzamaker

See thru mineral crystal back, sword hands, date at 6 no pip, engraved ceramic bezel and to top it off a domed saphire crystal. The only thing I don't get is why a mineral crystal back? Why not make that saphire too? Either way looks good and departing from the more Rolex looking Steinys. Oh also it has 500 meters WR and the A10 Soprod movement


----------



## JoeRogan

This looks nice-ish and it is good to see them departing somewhat from straight Rolex homages, but I'm really tired of that Ocean case with its too-long lugs and ~43.5mm bezel diameter. Makes every watch feel exactly the same no matter what tweaks are made to the dial, hands, and bezel.


----------



## jas1978

I already posted my thoughts on the New and Upcoming Releases, but I thought I repost here:

I just got the email from Steinhart about the Ocean Titanium 500. Sigh. I told myself I would not buy a watch this year; I already have too many. Now this darn thing shows up. I'm not a big fan of the Mercedes hands nor the cyclopes magnifier. And seeing the straight bold hands on the OT500 was enough to make me want one. That's the main reason I got the OVM when I first saw it. 

I like the way the blue accents show up in the photos on Steinhart's site, but I wonder how they will actually look on the actual watch in different lighting conditions. And the illuminated bezel is just what I have always wanted in a diver's watch. I also like that the ceramic bezel is engraved. I prefer an engraved ceramic to a smooth ceramic bezel. It just feels a bit more premium since (I assume) more work goes into engraving it. I've never had a titanium watch so I don't know how it will compare to a stainless steel watch. 

I think I'll wait to see others' photos here on the forum. Like that I can see how different lighting affects the look of the watch. I was going to buy the Ocean One Blue watch that came out several months ago (last year?), and was glad I held off until seeing others' pictures. It was a nice watch but after a few weeks of seeing the actual everyday photos I decided I didn't like it enough to buy one. 

So tempted to get the OT500...


----------



## vCardinal

Pizzamaker said:


> See thru mineral crystal back, sword hands, date at 6 no pip, engraved ceramic bezel and to top it off a domed saphire crystal. The only thing I don't get is why a mineral crystal back? Why not make that saphire too? Either way looks good and departing from the more Rolex looking Steinys. Oh also it has 500 meters WR and the A10 Soprod movement


Considering Steinhart is renowned for having some of the best pound for pound watches available, opting for a mineral back makes for more attractive pricing options. While Sapphire on the front and back is certainly prestigious and a hallmark of quality, from a practical standpoint, it's not all that necessary given that the back would never be in a position to ward of scratches. For some reason, I was always under the impression that Sapphire crystal DID contribute to the depth rating given it's near-diamond like durability, but clearly that's not the case given the 50 Bar resistance.

All in all, a nice watch. Had they opted for patina indices, red lettering and accents rather than blue, a darker dial, and a red tipped second hand, I would literally sell my collection to get my hands on it but alas, they went in a different direction. A titanium Ocean 1 vintage red Mk 1.0 with these motifs would blow my mind.


----------



## richy240

Well as I stated in the _New & Upcoming_ thread, I pulled the trigger on one of these in no time. I've got an OVM 2.0 on its way for Friday delivery, but it looks like that might get flipped before it even makes an appearance on my wrist.


----------



## danimelara

I looks nice enough to give it a try... But I am not too sure about the blue lettering and the second hand. 

The price seems reseasonble for the Soprod movement, Titanium, and engraved and iluminated ceramic bezel. 

Do you guys think that we will eventually can buy the engraved ceramic bezel? Hopefully in the future we have the option to put it into the original Ocean One.


----------



## richy240

danimelara said:


> I looks nice enough to give it a try... But I am not too sure about the blue lettering and the second hand.


Aw man, that's my favorite part! Well, one of them anyway...


----------



## Pizzamaker

vCardinal said:


> Pizzamaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> See thru mineral crystal back, sword hands, date at 6 no pip, engraved ceramic bezel and to top it off a domed saphire crystal. The only thing I don't get is why a mineral crystal back? Why not make that saphire too? Either way looks good and departing from the more Rolex looking Steinys. Oh also it has 500 meters WR and the A10 Soprod movement
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Steinhart is renowned for having some of the best pound for pound watches available, opting for a mineral back makes for more attractive pricing options. While Sapphire on the front and back is certainly prestigious and a hallmark of quality, from a practical standpoint, it's not all that necessary given that the back would never be in a position to ward of scratches. For some reason, I was always under the impression that Sapphire crystal DID contribute to the depth rating given it's near-diamond like durability, but clearly that's not the case given the 50 Bar resistance.
> 
> All in all, a nice watch. Had they opted for patina indices, red lettering and accents rather than blue, a darker dial, and a red tipped second hand, I would literally sell my collection to get my hands on it but alas, they went in a different direction. A titanium Ocean 1 vintage red Mk 1.0 with these motifs would blow my mind.
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong the mineral crystal is not a deal breaker for me. It's just the whole watch is built like a tank with saphire front, titanium case and bracelet with a 500 ft depth rating just would have thought might as well type logic. I do understand it would have made the price go up another $30 bucks or so. I myself don't mind the blue second hand and lettering. It's different and its fresh. The sword hands get a big :+1: from me. I say good job on this one. Maybe they will do a vintage in titanium with the red down the road. Who knows?! I would like to see lugs in the future curve downward a little instead of coming straight out. It would make for a better fit on the wrist but again in wasn't a deal breaker for me when I bought the ocean 1 black ceramic obviously.


----------



## Patrick7813

It's certainly an appealing design, especially the engraved and lumed ceramic bezel, date at 6 o'clock, sword hands, etc. (I'm not too enamored with the blue accents either). My major concern though is the use of titanium. I know it's lighter than stainless but unless it's coated with a scratch resistant coating (similar to what Seiko has done with its Diashield process), it will be a super magnet for scratches. I have an Oris small seconds diver made from uncoated titanium which I rarely wear due to it being a scratch magnet.


----------



## flyingpicasso

If it were 40mm I would have a hard time not buying this one. These hands are 100x better than the mercedes hands, IMO.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Shorter lugs and a 40mm case and I'd be all over this. Given I already have already had 5 watches with this case and still have 3 it's not justifiable.


----------



## eroc

Orange Minuet hand and white with orange tip second hand and I would consider this one. Not a fan of baby blue, but maybe it looks different in person. Looking forward to real world photos.


----------



## Toothbras

Look nice, but would be a lot nicer at 40mm


----------



## Mpuma

I have titanium watches also and I much prefer the heft of steel. Its a personal preference but it just feels so much more substantial on my wrist than any of my titanium watches. That said I think its a very sharp looking addition to the line. Lets see how long it takes them to put that bezel up for sale. I'd buy one today if they did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Maybe Steinhart has read these threads and taken notice at the general dislike for the older glossy bezel. This new bezel is a beauty, glad to see them make that change.


----------



## samgab

Wow I *really* like this one! 
If this had been available when I bought my Blue Ocean Premium, I'd definitely have gotten this instead. Same movement, but it looks even better IMO, has 500M WR, I like the brushed titanium, I prefer no date magnifier, I love the new ceramic bezel with lume, I like the sword hands... I could go on. 
*I don't need another watch. I don't need another watch. I don't...*


----------



## richy240

Yes, yes you do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamaker

I also like the fact that the dial is uncluttered. It doesn't have a bunch of words and descriptions on it.


----------



## Sixracer

Mines already ordered! I just sold a titanium watch and was looking for one. Perfect timing.

Love ceramic lumed bezel, sword hands, display back.


----------



## WiZARD7

Patrick7813 said:


> My major concern though is the use of titanium. I know it's lighter than stainless but unless it's coated with a scratch resistant coating (similar to what Seiko has done with its Diashield process), it will be a super magnet for scratches. I have an Oris small seconds diver made from uncoated titanium which I rarely wear due to it being a scratch magnet.


Yes, it is a good question.
Omega uses grade 5 titanium (without any advertised coating), it is also fine, and doesn't get scratched up too easy. So the "titanium" is not specific enough, maybe we should ask Steinhart, what grade/alloy are they using.


----------



## sandymcg

Looks really good. I really like titanium watches - I have three others already. But I have one question: Does anyone know if the crown is titanium? On the photos it looks a bit off, like it's stainless steel, and doesn't match the case.


----------



## samgab

sandymcg said:


> Looks really good. I really like titanium watches - I have three others already. But I have one question: Does anyone know if the crown is titanium? On the photos it looks a bit off, like it's stainless steel, and doesn't match the case.


I don't have any insider info, so I can't give you an answer, sorry, but I have to say the crown definitely looks titanium in this image:


----------



## Tony A.H

danimelara said:


> I looks nice enough to give it a try... But I am not too sure about the blue lettering and the second hand.
> 
> The price seems reseasonble for the Soprod movement, Titanium, and engraved and iluminated ceramic bezel.
> 
> Do you guys think that we will eventually can buy the engraved ceramic bezel? Hopefully in the future we have the option to put it into the original Ocean One.


the Ceramic Bezel is a nice Touch. 
i can't speak for Steinhart, but don't why you can't buy it separate.. i'd require one Now before they're all sold out !. otherwise, it'll be a long Wait till it's back in Stock.


----------



## onega

What's the difference between the other premiums "*Soprod A10 Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second*", vs the titanium "*Soprod A10-2 Top Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second*"???

2nd question: Does that mean the other premium caseback glass are all mineral glass or only this Titanium model?


----------



## SleepySimon

onega said:


> What's the difference between the other premiums "*Soprod A10 Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second*", vs the titanium "*Soprod A10-2 Top Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second*"???
> 
> 2nd question: Does that mean the other premium caseback glass are all mineral glass or only this Titanium model?


Regarding the case back, for Oris Aquis Date, it also has a mineral back.


----------



## vCardinal

Pizzamaker said:


> Don't get me wrong the mineral crystal is not a deal breaker for me. It's just the whole watch is built like a tank with saphire front, titanium case and bracelet with a 500 ft depth rating just would have thought might as well type logic. I do understand it would have made the price go up another $30 bucks or so. I myself don't mind the blue second hand and lettering. It's different and its fresh. The sword hands get a big :+1: from me. I say good job on this one. Maybe they will do a vintage in titanium with the red down the road. Who knows?! I would like to see lugs in the future curve downward a little instead of coming straight out. It would make for a better fit on the wrist but again in wasn't a deal breaker for me when I bought the ocean 1 black ceramic obviously.


Yeah, maybe I wasn't clear, but I much prefer these hands to the mercedes. Btw, these are Pencil hands, not sword hands.


----------



## Ed.YANG

onega said:


> What's the difference between the other premiums "*Soprod A10 Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second*", vs the titanium "*Soprod A10-2 Top Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second*"???


If you're very particular about movements used in STEINHART's watches range, you may have noticed that the O2 comes in same look, but 2 different flavors internally. The regular O2 is fitted with common grade ETA2824-2 elabore grade movement, while another is fitted with Soprod elabore grade movement and listed in the premium line, with numbers of ten euros more pricey.

Elabore grade movements from the 2 makers are priced differently, with Soprod on the higher side.
However, with this new release, it is fitted with TOP grade movement that's much pricier than the Elabore grade ETA2824. The -2 signifies a revised engineering design of the movement? Or perhaps enhancement of the components that's easy to break in future days?


----------



## Sail944

Just ordered! Love the hands on my ocean vintage GMT and it looks like these will be similar. Can't wait to see what it looks like on the wrist!


----------



## AlphaNovember

Having canceled the Triton order 10 days ago, I didn't order anything in the mean time. I was still looking for that automatic watch that ticked all, or most of my boxes.

I had to spend more than double on a pilot Hamilton on three times the price of the Triton for a diver Longines. Then this shows up on Steinhart website out of nowhere (at least for me). As I had some doubts about the Tritons size on my 6.5 inch wrist, it was really a no-brainer for me, so I ordered mine this morning.

I really like the titanium case and bracelet, the black dial, the ceramic bezel and the blue lume applied generously. The see-through back, the decorated Soprod movement and the cleaner dial with no feet into meter conversion.:-!

The only things that would make this a better watch for me are:

applied indices on dial
red on second hand & red text on dial, instead of blue.

Now, the one who receives it first has a moral obligation to post lots of unpacking, wrist and lume shots :-d


----------



## richtel

Sometime said:


> Now, the one who receives it first has a moral obligation to post lots of unpacking, wrist and lume shots :-d


That's what I'm waiting for


----------



## calvincestari

If I didn't already have an OVR (gen 1) I'd pick this up no doubt. I don't like display cases though so first mod would be getting a solid caseback to replace the glass one with. Otherwise I think it looks great!


----------



## j3T_

No-brainer purchase for me. The dial and hands are inspired by the Resco Patriot, case and bracelet by the Submariner and the specs and bezel by the Pelagos. I love all these 3 so this fusion is just... pretty damn great.


----------



## Sixracer

Great observation on those influences!


----------



## samgab

I also really like that bevel (_*is that the right word?*_) on the dial with the minute markers, with the 5 minute intervals in blue. Nice touch.


----------



## delco714

samgab said:


> I also really like that bevel (_*is that the right word?*_) on the dial with the minute markers, with the 5 minute intervals in blue. Nice touch.


Bezel


----------



## samgab

delco714 said:


> Bezel


lol  Thanks, no, I wasn't talking about the bezel, I was talking about the edge inside on the dial where it has the 5 minute markings on a beveled incline.


----------



## delco714

Rehaut?


----------



## samgab

delco714 said:


> Rehaut?


Chapter ring! Right beside the rahaut.


----------



## thomps000

Ordered mine about 2 hours after the email came out. What's the shipping wait time on Steinhart these days? I miss the days when Gunther would email confirmations...


----------



## adsusanto

Guys....please put real life photos of the watch and on wrist shots?? Really tempted.....Also please feedback on the lume quality?? I have the Ocean 44 GMT....and pretty crappy lume....


----------



## valuewatchguy

How long from the time you place the order till you get the PayPal Notice?

I placed the order 2 days ago and I still have not gotten my paypal payment request.


----------



## j3T_

valuewatchguy said:


> How long from the time you place the order till you get the PayPal Notice?
> 
> I placed the order 2 days ago and I still have not gotten my paypal payment request.


Did you get the first order confirmation? That one has a paypal link in it. I too thought a second email would follow to pay, and didn't read through the first order confirmation. Hence, I only paid the next day -_-. Good thing I returned to the email and read it again.


----------



## valuewatchguy

j3T_ said:


> Did you get the first order confirmation? That one has a paypal link in it. I too thought a second email would follow to pay, and didn't read through the first order confirmation. Hence, I only paid the next day -_-. Good thing I returned to the email and read it again.


No first order confirmation either


----------



## j3T_

I received the order confirmation with the paypal link a few minutes after finishing the order on the website, so it could be that something went wrong. Have you checked your spam folder?


----------



## valuewatchguy

j3T_ said:


> I received the order confirmation with the paypal link a few minutes after finishing the order on the website, so it could be that something went wrong. Have you checked your spam folder?


Nothing there either. I even resubmitted the order a couple of times and still no confirmation email. I may just need to send Steinhart a message directly to see if they can help.


----------



## Sail944

yup, like J3t_ said, I received an order confirmation shortly after I submitted my order yesterday which contained a link to paypal payment... then thismorning I received an email from Steinhart stating that they received my payment and that they would send me tracking info once it 'dispatches', which should be within 8 business days


----------



## AlphaNovember

Sail944 said:


> yup, like J3t_ said, I received an order confirmation shortly after I submitted my order yesterday which contained a link to paypal payment... then thismorning I received an email from Steinhart stating that they received my payment and that they would send me tracking info once it 'dispatches', which should be within 8 business days


I also confirm the steps above.

On Thursday I've placed the order and immediately received the order confirmation (I've selected paypal as payment method).
Friday (today) I received the confirmation from Steinhart for receiving the payment. They also notified me they will dispatch the watch in 5 to 8 working days.

How much time does the delivery take - on average to EU countries?


----------



## richy240

I placed my order on Wednesday, and I'm seeing the same here. Payment confirmation, but no tracking info yet... I'm mildly disappointed because I want it so badly, and my OVM tracking info came in very quickly after payment was confirmed. Not their fault though, they're still within their 8 days, I'm just very anxious!


----------



## Sail944

Another teaser pic from Gunther


----------



## AlphaNovember

Looking good in the wild. Can't wait for some wrist shots. And some dial macro shots


----------



## richy240

Sail944 said:


> Another teaser pic from Gunther


How'd he get his so quickly??


----------



## delco714

I really like this watch. I'd give up my black gmt with sapphire bezel for it.. Just poor timing for me I suppose!


----------



## Sixracer

richy240 said:


> How'd he get his so quickly??


I believe he means Gunther Steinhart. He gets all the Steinharts same day shipping


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> I really like this watch. I'd give up my black gmt with sapphire bezel for it.. Just poor timing for me I suppose!


So do like I did... place the order for the OT500 and then throw something of equal or close to the same value up for sale on F29 and by the time the credit card bill comes in 30 + days you'll have the funds to pay for the new arrival. I just wouldn't wait to order the OT500 as I'm predicting they run out and are back ordered in less than a month. But that's just my guess.


----------



## delco714

I'm in the process of selling a few watches to make room for planet ocean, including also receiving a Hamilton :/


----------



## Baldrick

Hmm. Herr Steinhart's real-world pic looks a lot better than the promo shots imho. The hands bugged me in the promos, but look great in his shot. Thanks for posting!

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> I'm in the process of selling a few watches to make room for planet ocean, including also receiving a Hamilton :/


You said you'd be willing to part with your O1GMT w/Sapphire bezel, so put that one up for sale too.

On another note, I love your choice of the Planet Ocean. 
I own a 45mm, first year early model, 2500 movement series with orange bezel. 
Are you looking for a used one or new one. Or one with the 2500 or 8500 series movement ?

I love mine and I know you will love yours too whichever one you choose.


----------



## delco714

Selling the gmt is part of the po plan.. I'm getting a new po 8500 liquid metal all gray/black


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> Selling the gmt is part of the po plan.. I'm getting a new po 8500 liquid metal all gray/black


Very nice!!! Enjoy that bad boy. 43.5 or 45.5 ?


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> Very nice!!! Enjoy that bad boy. 43.5 or 45.5 ?


45 all the way!


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> 45 all the way!


Yeah man!! :-!


----------



## richy240

Sixracer said:


> I believe he means Gunther Steinhart. He gets all the Steinharts same day shipping


Yes I know who he is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

vCardinal said:


> Considering Steinhart is renowned for having some of the best pound for pound watches available, opting for a mineral back makes for more attractive pricing options. While Sapphire on the front and back is certainly prestigious and a hallmark of quality, from a practical standpoint, it's not all that necessary given that the back would never be in a position to ward of scratches.


I swapped the mineral glass on the back on my Nav B Chrono specifically because some sand or grit got between the glass and my wrist and scratched the glass. Mineral glass is very soft when it comes to scratches. I paid about $13 for that sapphire crystal so using a sapphire instead mineral on the back adds at most a couple dollars to the cost of production. Steinhart has typically only used sapphire backs for their LE watches, it's more of a differentiator than anything else.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Has anyone ordered in the past 48 hours? I can't seem to get the first confirmation email when I order. I've even tried different computers and nothing. I've tried emailing but no response that way either.


----------



## Pizzamaker

Value, make sure the email associated with the paypal account is the email you are checking. This happened to me. I gave them my Gmail email but the notifications were coming to the Hotmail account as that's the one that was tied in with paypal.


----------



## JSal

valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone ordered in the past 48 hours? I can't seem to get the first confirmation email when I order. I've even tried different computers and nothing. I've tried emailing but no response that way either.


Don't sweat it.... I haven't gotten one either. I ordered it in the evening of the day it came out.


----------



## valuewatchguy

JSal said:


> Don't sweat it.... I haven't gotten one either. I ordered it in the evening of the day it came out.


Finally got a response, order paid now. Just to wait for shipping notice.


----------



## JSal

valuewatchguy said:


> Finally got a response, order paid now. Just to wait for shipping notice.


When did you get it?


----------



## valuewatchguy

JSal said:


> When did you get it?


This afternoon, for the order I placed this morning. My spam filter finally released it. BUT none of the other previous order attempts ever came through.


----------



## JSal

valuewatchguy said:


> This afternoon, for the order I placed this morning. My spam filter finally released it. BUT none of the other previous order attempts ever came through.


Wow. I ordered mine days ago. I'll look into it on Monday.


----------



## richy240

So I've seen this guy called a Poor Man's Pelagos on a few different forums now. But why? Because it's made from titanium? It looks NOTHING like a Pelagos!

Now I will admit I want to try out a titanium watch, and I was eyeing the Pelagos (because it is pretty sweet, you gotta admit). BUT! I don't really think of this as a substitute, but instead just another titanium dive watch. And I can get my fill of that without spending $4k. 

There are lots of other titanium watches to choose from too, and those aren't considered a cheap substitute for a Pelagos. 

So why all the hate? Or at least the instant dismissal as the poor man's version of an existing watch? Is it because Steinhart is known for its homages, so people just shrug off everything they make as a copy?


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> So I've seen this guy called a Poor Man's Pelagos on a few different forums now. But why? Because it's made from titanium? It looks NOTHING like a Pelagos!
> 
> Now I will admit I want to try out a titanium watch, and I was eyeing the Pelagos (because it is pretty sweet, you gotta admit). BUT! I don't really think of this as a substitute, but instead just another titanium dive watch. And I can get my fill of that without spelling $4k.
> 
> There are lots of other titanium watches to choose from too, and those aren't considered a cheap substitute for a Pelagos.
> 
> So why all the hate? Or at least the instant dismissal as the poor man's version of an existing watch? Is it because Steinhart is known for its homages, so people just shrug off everything they make as a copy?


Well, first of all I like to say I was in Tourneau Corner over the weekend window shopping watches.

They had a nice Pelagos in blue in the showcase. Naturally I had to try her on.

All I can say is that I didn't want to take it off. The size, weight, curved lugs, the soft satin finish of the color of the ceramic bezel and matching dial all appealed to me in a big way... then there was the $4000 price tag.... no thank you...

Now for the Steinhart OT500...

There is no resemblance what so ever to the Pelagos in any way shape, form, or color. Both made of titanium yes... anything else... no.

My belief is this... the haters come from the fact that these people are snobs...

They have spent thousands of dollars on a watch (not that there is anything wrong with that) and when they see a watch produced that is made from top notch materials, with a top grade ETA movement, and comes in at a fraction of the price of the Pelagos, they can't handle it. 
So they knock the watch to justify their spending seven times the price of the Steinhart.

Now, having said that... if you were to put the two watches next to each other on a table, I'm sure you would say that the fit, finish, and feel of the Pelagos is superior. But 7x's the price superior? That I'm not so sure of.

While I haven't handled the new OT500 yet, I do own many other Steinhart's so I have a good idea of how it may look and feel. And I just recently had the Pelagos on my wrist.

While I would most definitely love to someday own a Pelagos and I may if I find one at a great price (no way I would pay $4k) and have the discretionary funds.

But if I wanted a nice dive watch, made of titanium, with a ceramic bezel, and top Swiss movement, and I had to choose between these two watches.... 
The Steinhart would win hands down for the simple reason of "bang for the buck" quality and all around value and good looks.

I'd also like to say that if the nay sayers want to compare a closer homage watch then they should look at the Original Limited Edition Aramar Arctic Ocean with Top Grade ETA 2824-2 movement. I happen to own serial #002 and can say it's a beauty. The color blue is a darker shade, it has a satin but aluminum bezel insert, and it's built using a sub style case, but it's certainly a better compare than the OT500 is to the Pelagos.


----------



## richy240

Well to be fair they both have blue lume and black faces (apart from the blue Pelagos, that is). Otherwise they're drastically different and I don't see the similarities that would drive someone to make a comparison like that. 

I think you're probably right.

EDIT: I guess it lacks a pip too, like the Pelagos.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I consider that a good sign that it will sell well now and in the future like the OVM.1 

It has features that make it similar to a $4000 watch but it isn't a direct copy or even an homage. But it still gets compared to the $4000 watch anyway. 

Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## JSal

valuewatchguy said:


> I consider that a good sign that it will sell well now and in the future like the OVM.1


I just sold my OVM Gen.1 in two days. Now I have the funds to pay for the OT500 when Steinhart sends the bill this week.


----------



## richy240

valuewatchguy said:


> I consider that a good sign that it will sell well now and in the future like the OVM.1
> 
> It has features that make it similar to a $4000 watch but it isn't a direct copy or even an homage. But it still gets compared to the $4000 watch anyway.
> 
> Sounds like a winner to me.


That's actually a really good point...


----------



## Vindic8

valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone ordered in the past 48 hours? I can't seem to get the first confirmation email when I order. I've even tried different computers and nothing. I've tried emailing but no response that way either.


I received my conformation immediately.


----------



## Vindic8

richy240 said:


> So I've seen this guy called a Poor Man's Pelagos on a few different forums now. But why? Because it's made from titanium? It looks NOTHING like a Pelagos!
> 
> Now I will admit I want to try out a titanium watch, and I was eyeing the Pelagos (because it is pretty sweet, you gotta admit). BUT! I don't really think of this as a substitute, but instead just another titanium dive watch. And I can get my fill of that without spending $4k.
> 
> There are lots of other titanium watches to choose from too, and those aren't considered a cheap substitute for a Pelagos.
> 
> So why all the hate? Or at least the instant dismissal as the poor man's version of an existing watch? Is it because Steinhart is known for its homages, so people just shrug off everything they make as a copy?


While I agree that the case and indices are very different the lume shots do look very similar.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Vindic8 said:


> While I agree that the case and indices are very different the lume shots do look very similar.


I do like the Tudor bezel style better.


----------



## Vindic8

danimelara said:


> Do you guys think that we will eventually can buy the engraved ceramic bezel? Hopefully in the future we have the option to put it into the original Ocean One.


If you were to take this bezel and put it on an older Ocean One remember not only is there a drastic color difference between C1 and BG9 there is a big intensity and duration difference. It would drive me buggy to have my bezel lit nicely and no dial lume.


----------



## Vindic8

I really like the look and features of this watch. I had to order one when I saw it. 

There are a few outstanding questions. If anyone knows the answers please chime in.

1. What grade of Titanium did they use?
2. Are the bezel and crown also Titanium?


----------



## spudknife

Look at this ) i can't wait, plz ... i can't sleep ...

Meine Neue: Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium - UhrForum (in german sorry)


----------



## richy240

spudknife said:


> Look at this ) i can't wait, plz ... i can't sleep ...
> 
> Meine Neue: Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium - UhrForum (in german sorry)


Holy crap, that things looks GREAT! The lugs don't look too terribly long, but this will be my first Steinhart so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. The whole thing looks much more matte than the product shots would indicate. I like it, but it's worth mentioning.

And don't worry about the language, Google/Chrome has a translate feature!


----------



## Sixracer

Great link, and WOW the thing looks great! I love the dark grey look of titanium. The beveled saphire looks awesome too, I hadn't noticed that when I ordered about 60 seconds after I got the email. I can already tell this is going to be my #1 go to watch. Checks so many boxes for me:
sword hands
titanium
ceramic bezel
lumed bezel

If only it was a GMT with the inner blue chapter ring of 24 hrs. That would be an 11!
(hopefully that one isn't planned for 2 mo from now!)


----------



## richy240

Sixracer said:


> If only it was a GMT with the inner blue chapter ring of 24 hrs. That would be an 11!


Agreed 100%


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> I really like the look and features of this watch. I had to order one when I saw it.
> 
> There are a few outstanding questions. If anyone knows the answers please chime in.
> 
> 1. What grade of Titanium did they use?
> 2. Are the bezel and crown also Titanium?


I'm going to to assume they are from the color they are in the pics and the way they match everything else so closely.

As far as grade.... I'm also not sure but I can say fairly certain it's not grade 5 as that would increase the price. I'm sure it's as good as the other titanium that has been used on other Steinhart models. I own a few and there are no issues.


----------



## JSal

On another note... I sent an email last night to Steinhart inquiring why I haven't received an order confirmation or bill for the watch. 
Judith replied this morning and explained that they are having email issues with customers using Hotmail as myself. 
So she told me my order number, gave me a total and asked that I just do it manually through PayPal and to reference the order number in the notes.

So all paid for and now the wait begins. 


From the link to the German forum posted in this thread a few posts back, it appears Mike (h.solo) has picked his watch up at Steinhart. (he lives very close to them) so I'm assuming that most of the watches are inspected, packed, and are ready to ship.


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> Vindic8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look and features of this watch. I had to order one when I saw it.
> 
> There are a few outstanding questions. If anyone knows the answers please chime in.
> 
> 1. What grade of Titanium did they use?
> 2. Are the bezel and crown also Titanium?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to to assume they are from the color they are in the pics and the way they match everything else so closely.
> 
> As far as grade.... I'm also not sure but I can say fairly certain it's not grade 5 as that would increase the price. I'm sure it's as good as the other titanium that has been used on other Steinhart models. I own a few and there are no issues.
Click to expand...

John, I'm guessing they are both titanium as well. We will know soon enough as I see we both ordered one up.

I asked about the grade because it doesn't look as dark grey as my Apollon. The Apollon is noticibly darker.


----------



## mithrilG60

Vindic8 said:


> I really like the look and features of this watch. I had to order one when I saw it.
> 
> There are a few outstanding questions. If anyone knows the answers please chime in.
> 
> 1. What grade of Titanium did they use?
> 2. Are the bezel and crown also Titanium?


To the best of my knowledge Steinhart has never mentioned what Ti grade they use in any of their Ti watches. I assume it's the same alloy as in the Apollon and, based on that assumption, expect it to scratch VERY easily.

Both crown and bezel appear to be Ti, just that caseback that's steel.


----------



## Sixracer

Easy guys, those aren't scratches....they are patina!


--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> John, I'm guessing they are both titanium as well. We will know soon enough as I see we both ordered one up.
> 
> I asked about the grade because it doesn't look as dark grey as my Apollon. The Apollon is noticibly darker.


I'm not sure (as I don't own one) but does the Apollon's titanium have clear PVD finish?
One of my two Lum-Tec Super Combat's has a clear PVD finish and it is noticeably darker than the other one that doesn't. I love the clear PVD finish over Titanium as it has a double effect. It makes the Titanium look a nice dark gray and it also makes it extremely tough and scratch resistant. I have on a couple of occasions bumped the one with the clear PVD finish and it looked as if there was a scratch. But when I rubbed it firmly with the pad of my finger it seemed to disappear. The best way I can describe it is that it is "self healing" and the scratch disappears.


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> I'm not sure (as I don't own one) but does the Apollon's titanium have clear PVD finish?


I don't think the Apollon has any coating. The surface feels almost powderlike. The only two Ti watches I have any familiarity with are it and the Omega Ti Planet Oceans which feels hardened and smooth. These two watches are VERY different from one another.

The pictures of the new watch look somewhere in between.


----------



## mithrilG60

Vindic8 said:


> The pictures of the new watch look somewhere in between.


I'd be willing to bet that the perceived difference between the Apollon and the new Ocean Ti is due to the cosmetic differences between a blasted (Apollon) and brushed (Ocean Ti) finish. The Ti on the Ti AE Chrono was not coated insofar as I know and it looks identical to th Ocean Ti. Time will tell but my guess is the Ocean Ti is a watch you'll want to wear under shirt cuffs if you care about avoiding "patina".

On side note, the more I look at this watch the more and more it strikes me that the the face and hands combo is just too flat and "missing something". I agree with previous posters that the indices should has been applied stainless with lume in the centre with matching hands. Either way my opinion is probably not relevant since I wouldn't have bought this watch even if those changes had been made. $0.02.


----------



## SleepySimon

Agreed, it feels too flat for me too. A few more layers would give it a better dimension? Or keeping it flat to give it a clean and simple look?


----------



## Vindic8

mithrilG60 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the perceived difference between the Apollon and the new Ocean Ti is due to the cosmetic differences between a blasted (Apollon) and brushed (Ocean Ti) finish.


I'd buy that. That would make total sense.


----------



## JohnLT13

Sixracer said:


> Easy guys, those aren't scratches....they are patina!
> 
> Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


When buying a Ti watch expect a lot of patina. Ive had my Pelagos almost a year wearing it quite a lot. It defiantly shows that wear.




--


----------



## yankeexpress

Really liking that Steinhart is getting away from the cliche mercedes hands on it's subs.


----------



## JSal

Reminds me a bit of the Steinhart Spanish forum watch the "Odisea"


----------



## valuewatchguy

GRADE 5 TITANIUM. That was the answer i received this morning from Steinhart. I have asked followup questions about the caseback, crown, and bezel materials. I will update if I get a response.

GRADE 5 TITANIUM......I'm not sure if that pushed anyone over the edge to actually buy an OT500.

Here is a little bit about Grade 5 Titanium (from supraalloys.com)

*Ti 6Al-4V (Grade 5)*

Known as the "workhorse" of the titanium alloys, Ti 6Al-4V, or Grade 5 titanium, is the most commonly used of all titanium alloys. It accounts for 50 percent of total titanium usage the world over.
Its usability lies in its many benefits. Ti 6Al-4V may be heat treated to increase its strength. It can be used in welded construction at service temperatures of up to 600° F. This alloy offers its high strength at a light weight, useful formability and high corrosion resistance.
Ti 6AI-4V's usability makes it the best alloy for use in several industries, like the aerospace, medical, marine and chemical processing industries. It can be used in the creation of such technical things as:


Aircraft turbines
Engine components
Aircraft structural components
Aerospace fasteners
High-performance automatic parts
Marine applications
Sports equipments


----------



## SleepySimon

Just called Steinhart, seems all on-hand stocks have been sold out! New batch in around 2 weeks.


----------



## JSal

valuewatchguy said:


> GRADE 5 TITANIUM. That was the answer i received this morning from Steinhart. I have asked followup questions about the caseback, crown, and bezel materials. I will update if I get a response.
> 
> GRADE 5 TITANIUM......I'm not sure if that pushed anyone over the edge to actually buy an OT500


Wow!!! All I can say is that I'm shocked and impressed. 
Grade 5 Ti, aside from being more expensive, is much harder than Grade 2 which is commonly used for watch cases and scratches easier.

Some people claim that the Tudor Pelagos case is made with grade 5 Ti but after doing some research I found it is actually made from grade 2 which would explain the many people who claim it scratches easily.

On the Tudor website it just says Titanium without any reference to grade. But I found a comment where a forum member called Rolex directly and they verified the case is made from grade 2. I'm going by what someone stated and to further investigate I may place a call of my own to Rolex.

I can say that I own an H2O Kalmar 8000m and it is made from Grade 5 and is very tough.

So the fact that Steinhart went as far as to use Grade 5 Titanium is another testament to their devotion to creating amazing high grade watches at a great price.

I can't wait to receive my new OT500


----------



## Georgious

SleepySimon said:


> Just called Steinhart, seems all on-hand stocks have been sold out! New batch in around 2 weeks.


Oh man, I placed my order and paid last night. I wonder if I got in before stock cleared out.


----------



## marked

Georgious said:


> Oh man, I placed my order and paid last night. I wonder if I got in before stock cleared out.


Same here. I received an order confirmation and submitted payment and received payment confirmation from paypal. But I have not received any communication from Steinhart after sending payment. So I'm not sure what the status is.


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> Grade 5 Ti, aside from being more expensive, is much harder than Grade 2 which is commonly used for watch cases and scratches easier.


Grade 5, often also called aircraft grade Ti, still scratches much much easier then stainless steel. My initial wedding ring was made from Grade 5 Ti and 10k white gold. While obviously a ring receives a lot more abuse than a watch does from daily activities, that ring certainly did not stay polished very long and there was really no difference in level of scratch resistance between the Ti and white gold in the ring. I would assume that the Apollon is also made of Grade 5 Ti since I can't imagine why Steinhart would source multiple grades of a case materials and I expect they'd certainly advertise it if the move to Grade 5 was a quality improvement.

Based on that I still stick with my statement that if you're the kind of WIS that wants their watch to remain in pristine "non-patina-ed" condition, this is a watch to wear primarily under cuffs. The bracelet especially will be much more susceptible to desk diving marks. The buckles on all my leather straps (Apollon and pilot) show almost no wear/scratching however the bracelet of my Apollon is another matter.

It's not meant as a negative statement but it's just a fact of life when dealing with Ti, it scratches very easily unless it has some sort of protective coating applied. In the case of my Apollon it doesn't really bother me since that's much more of a casual/tool watch, might bother me more if I was buying the OT500. Just food for thought and a friendly warning of what to expect for those of you buying this one


----------



## JohnLT13

mithrilG60 said:


> Grade 5, often also called aircraft grade Ti, still scratches much much easier then stainless steel. My initial wedding ring was made from Grade 5 Ti and 10k white gold. While obviously a ring receives a lot more abuse than a watch does from daily activities, that ring certainly did not stay polished very long and there was really no difference in level of scratch resistance between the Ti and white gold in the ring. I would assume that the Apollon is also made of Grade 5 Ti since I can't imagine why Steinhart would source multiple grades of a case materials and I expect they'd certainly advertise it if the move to Grade 5 was a quality improvement.
> 
> Based on that I still stick with my statement that if you're the kind of WIS that wants their watch to remain in pristine "non-patina-ed" condition, this is a watch to wear primarily under cuffs. The bracelet especially will be much more susceptible to desk diving marks. The buckles on all my leather straps (Apollon and pilot) show almost no wear/scratching however the bracelet of my Apollon is another matter.
> 
> It's not meant as a negative statement but it's just a fact of life when dealing with Ti, it scratches very easily unless it has some sort of protective coating applied. In the case of my Apollon it doesn't really bother me since that's much more of a casual/tool watch, might bother me more if I was buying the OT500. Just food for thought and a friendly warning of what to expect for those of you buying this one


Wearing my Pelagos almost daily for about 8 months it has lots of scratches. But IMO the Ti hides scratches much better then SS. The polished case on my Breitling shows the smallest marks, drives me crazy. The Pelagos almost looks as if it should be scratched up. These are tool watches, they should look used.


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> Grade 5, often also called aircraft grade Ti, still scratches much much easier then stainless steel. My initial wedding ring was made from Grade 5 Ti and 10k white gold. While obviously a ring receives a lot more abuse than a watch does from daily activities, that ring certainly did not stay polished very long and there was really no difference in level of scratch resistance between the Ti and white gold in the ring. I would assume that the Apollon is also made of Grade 5 Ti since I can't imagine why Steinhart would source multiple grades of a case materials and I expect they'd certainly advertise it if the move to Grade 5 was a quality improvement.


While I agree in part with your statement (and it comes from personal knowledge experience on your part) I will say that when grade 5 Ti is heat treated it becomes even harder.
Grade 5 Titanium has a Rockwell C hardness of 36Rc, while heat treated grade 5 has a hardness of 41Rc which is a significant difference.

So if the Ti that Steinhart used is heat treated it will be very scratch resistant.

I also agree that if Steinhart used this, why did they not tout it on their webs page. 
I cannot answer this and can only go by what the other person said they were told by Steinhart. When I have a chance I will ask Gunter what the real story is.

Grade 5 Titanium was specifically chosen by H2O's engineers when developing the Kalmar II OceanicTime SE as it is almost twice as hard as 316L Stainless steel and 40% lighter! It has been used for the main case and its components.

I took the below statement from the OceanicTime website where they are reviewing the H2O Kalmar 8000m Special Edition that I own.

_Grade 5 Titanium has a hardness of 349 Vickers. By comparison 316L SS has a hardness of 152 while G2 Ti is 149 Vickers. Another benefit of Titanium is that it is hypoallergenic, meaning that, it will not react with your skin to cause any irritation._

Here is a link to the complete review....

OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar II OceanicTime Special Edition 8000M

Addressing your point as to why would Steinhart source multiple grades of material is easily answered. 
Steinhart has someone make these cases for them. Manufacturers of these cases are always sourcing different materials and offering different options. When the Apollon was originally made, grade 5 may have not been an option from the case manufacturer. 
They also may have offered the Grade 5 at the same price or a small insignificant price increase. 
Grade 5 Ti is the grade used in more that half of the time where titanium is spec'd out for an application in any manufacturing process.



mithrilG60 said:


> Based on that I still stick with my statement that if you're the kind of WIS that wants their watch to remain in pristine "non-patina-ed" condition, this is a watch to wear primarily under cuffs. The bracelet especially will be much more susceptible to desk diving marks. The buckles on all my leather straps (Apollon and pilot) show almost no wear/scratching however the bracelet of my Apollon is another matter.


Here we run into what you have stated which is personal taste and use. 
Some people as you said like to keep things pristine and hate it if something requires maintenance to stay looking new. 
While others could care less or feel that these marks and such add character and tell a story about the watch or remind us of a particular day or event.

If you are a pristine freak as I can be at times, I would suggest taking the bracelet off and buying a nice custom leather strap. Then when dressing in cuffs for the office or a social event you could break out the pristine bracelet.



mithrilG60 said:


> It's not meant as a negative statement but it's just a fact of life when dealing with Ti, it scratches very easily unless it has some sort of protective coating applied. In the case of my Apollon it doesn't really bother me since that's much more of a casual/tool watch, might bother me more if I was buying the OT500. Just food for thought and a friendly warning of what to expect for those of you buying this one


You opinions, experiences, and personal tastes are well taken, respected and I always enjoy reading and learning from yours and other people's perspectives.


----------



## JSal

JohnLT13 said:


> Wearing my Pelagos almost daily for about 8 months it has lots of scratches. But IMO the Ti hides scratches much better then SS. The polished case on my Breitling shows the smallest marks, drives me crazy. The Pelagos almost looks as if it should be scratched up. These are tool watches, they should look used.


The Pelagos from what I have recently found out is actually made from the softer Grade 2 Ti.

I do agree with you and I thought it was only me, but when titanium scratches is looks much different from when Stainless Steel scratches.

I have a 10+ year old Citizen in Titanium that was a daily wearer before my watch disease progressed to its current chronic state (LOL) and the bracelet has tons of desk diving scratches. But when looking at the bracelet quickly you don't really notice them the same way you would if it were Stainless. It some how camouflages the scratches.


----------



## Echo Romeo

Having used a watch with a titanium case for 3 years, I feel like I would never want to buy a titanium watch again. Brushed SS all the way..


----------



## JSal

Echo Romeo said:


> Having used a watch with a titanium case for 3 years, I feel like I would never want to buy a titanium watch again. Brushed SS all the way..


I'm own several and while I love the weight and balance of a nice heavy SS watch on my wrist, with the current neurological troubles and neuropathy I'm having, a light Titanium watch is a nice option.Don't let one particular watch sour your taste on titanium. There are different grades, finishes, and treatments which alter the way the material ages. Stainless is not completely scratch resistant either. But there are treatments and finishes for stainless too.My Lum-Tec Super Combat B1 is Titanium that has been clear PVD coated. It is amazingly scratch resistant and even seems to self heal and disappears even if it does get a scratch. It also changes the Titanium to a nice dark shade of gray.


----------



## richy240

SleepySimon said:


> Just called Steinhart, seems all on-hand stocks have been sold out! New batch in around 2 weeks.


I placed my order last Wednesday, the day of its release. I paid that same day, and received my confirmation around 1:45AM CDT Thursday. I sure hope I got in before they sold out!


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> I placed my order last Wednesday, the day of its release. I paid that same day, and received my confirmation around 1:45AM CDT Thursday. I sure hope I got in before they sold out!


I also placed the order on the day of release but due to a server issue Steinhart was having trouble sending emails to Hotmail users. 
I emailed them this Monday and that's what they told me. They also advised to to send payment via PayPal manually and to note my order number. 
I did so immediately and I've yet to get a confirmation. I'm going to email them again tonight to confirm payment and if I will be in the 1st shipment group.


----------



## richy240

THE HORROR STORIES WERE TRUE!!!


----------



## SleepySimon

richy240 said:


> THE HORROR STORIES WERE TRUE!!!


Lol..
I guess you should get yours first since you received confirmation?


----------



## richy240

Well I haven't received any tracking info yet, so I'm not making any bets. I heard they only ship on Thursdays, is there any truth to that?


----------



## Vindic8

richy240 said:


> Well I haven't received any tracking info yet, so I'm not making any bets. I heard they only ship on Thursdays, is there any truth to that?


No, I've had them ship Wed, Thur and Fridays.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> THE HORROR STORIES WERE TRUE!!!


Do tell, do tell....









I'll pass them on to Gunter on your behalf. That ought to speed up your order... you should expect the watch sometime in the month of Sep-tober...LOL


----------



## richy240

Shouldn't that say "Watch Edition"? 

No matter, I have a ton of other crap to keep me busy (like hassling all of you fine folks online). That's just not made out of titanium and Superluminova BGW9.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Shouldn't that say "Watch Edition"?
> 
> No matter, I have a ton of other crap to keep me busy (like hassling all of you fine folks online). That's just not made out of titanium and Superluminova BGW9.


LOL, too funny Rich... but I don't have photoshop to do it.

Don't worry the time will fly by. Before you know it we'll all be posting pics sporting wrist shots of our new OT500's


----------



## richy240

You say that, but I'm not watching the clock if you catch my drift. 

(Ok, ok, that one was a bit of a stretch. But I'm tired, so my humor is lacking.)


----------



## Sixracer

Just got shipping notification! 

I ordered literally immediately after reading email specs and paid within a few hours. 

Should be enjoying it Friday!


----------



## richy240

Sixracer said:


> Just got shipping notification!


Same here, around 2AM last night. It's happening, it's really happening! 

Looks like it's been picked up by FedEx too, so now begins my obsessive tracking of the shipment.


----------



## delco714

It's almost time for.... #WRISTshots !!!


----------



## XxMACCAxX

I've been tempted by Steinhart so many times and yet have not pulled the trigger on one yet, but man i'm VERY VERY tempted to order one of these and make it my first......


----------



## thedave

Just bought one (into the second batch, I presume). There's something beautifully minimalist about it, for me. I love the triangle on the bezel, I really like the blue... This would be my first watch purchase north of $250, and I'm a bit worried about the 42mm size (40mm looks decent on my 6.75" wrist) but... it's really just beautiful.


----------



## wis_dad

I ordered one yesterday and although I fully expect to be apart of the 'second batch' I haven't actually paid yet, I only received a confirmation on the website after putting in my address details. Is this the normal procedure for Steinhart's?


----------



## marked

Paid two days ago. Got an email from steinhart today that it should ship in 5-8 business days....

We will see.

Can't wait to see wrist shots of the people who get these first.


----------



## richy240

Aid1987 said:


> I ordered one yesterday and although I fully expect to be apart of the 'second batch' I haven't actually paid yet, I only received a confirmation on the website after putting in my address details. Is this the normal procedure for Steinhart's?


You should receive an email directing you to PayPal for payment, then within a day or two they should reply with a confirmation that they've received your payment. Then you'll get another email within about a week with tracking, assuming they have the watch you ordered in stock. The whole process takes about 7 business days from start to finish if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Hi,

mine is just in - it is better than expected


----------



## thedave

That looks fantastic! The lugs look as flat as people describe them in the nato strap shot. Hoping that's not an issue. Glad I pulled the trigger on this.


----------



## SleepySimon

Looking good! 
And the blue T500 words don't really stand out.
How does it feel on the wrist (what's your wrist size)? Good fit?
Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

That is a beauty!!! Officially putting the Blumo on hold and getting this piece instead!!!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Thanks
I have a larger wrist - 19.5-20cm roughly.
Looking at the pics now I would say blue looks little torquise. In real life it is a nice shade of blue. Wears great on NATO and bracelet because its light. Steel watches tend to move around the wrist if NATO is not really tight - titanium does not which I like

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## richy240

Oh man, that looks great. I can't wait until mine arrives. FedEx says Friday, but if everything works out I could get it tomorrow (which is what happened with my OVM; a minor benefit of living in a large city I guess, FedEx has a lot of loot to move in and out of my area and does so quickly). Congrats! |> |> |>


----------



## AlphaNovember

thedave said:


> That looks fantastic! The lugs look as flat as people describe them in the nato strap shot. Hoping that's not an issue. Glad I pulled the trigger on this.


The flatness of the lugs is visible only in the Ocean 1 Green, Ocean 1 Black and Ocean Black DLC presentation photos. But the Ocean Ti has the same shape case.








Or better yet, below is a comparison with another diver on watchitallabout.com (Steinhart is on top):








To all who received the watch or dispatch notification: how many days have passed since the confirmation of payment until dispatch notification?


----------



## thedave

Sometime said:


> Or better yet, below is a comparison with another diver on watchitallabout.com (Steinhart is on top):
> View attachment 5375466


Oh wow. That's the clearest I've ever seen it illustrated. Now I'm a touch nervous.


----------



## marked

Looks great. Let us know how timekeeping etc. is after you've been able to monitor it for a few days.



Tom_ZG said:


> Hi,
> 
> mine is just in - it is better than expected


----------



## JSal

thedave said:


> Just bought one (into the second batch, I presume). There's something beautifully minimalist about it, for me. I love the triangle on the bezel, I really like the blue... This would be my first watch purchase north of $250, and I'm a bit worried about the 42mm size (40mm looks decent on my 6.75" wrist) but... it's really just beautiful.


You'll be fine. Just give it a week on your wrist for your eyes/brain to register and adjust to the difference in size.


----------



## Skeptical

Loving the pics! I placed my order and paid last Thursday, so I hope to get tracking soon.


----------



## richy240

Sometime said:


> To all who received the watch or dispatch notification: how many days have passed since the confirmation of payment until dispatch notification?


About 7 days including the weekend, 5 business days.


----------



## wis_dad

richy240 said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one yesterday and although I fully expect to be apart of the 'second batch' I haven't actually paid yet, I only received a confirmation on the website after putting in my address details. Is this the normal procedure for Steinhart's?
> 
> 
> 
> You should receive an email directing you to PayPal for payment, then within a day or two they should reply with a confirmation that they've received your payment. Then you'll get another email within about a week with tracking, assuming they have the watch you ordered in stock. The whole process takes about 7 business days from start to finish if everything goes smoothly.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I haven't had any email from Steinhart yet. I've been checking my junk mail just in case but nothing. Hopefully I'll get an email soon.

Thanks for clarifying.

Tom - that looks great! Cannot wait to have my own.


----------



## richy240

Aid1987 said:


> Hmm, I haven't had any email from Steinhart yet.


The one requesting payment should come in pretty quickly after you "check out" on their web site, I've always received mine within a few minutes. I'd email them if I were you and see if they can lend a hand. They've always been very helpful when I've inquired about my orders. Granted, this is only my second order from them, but they've always been very quick with their replies considering the time shift (they're 7 hours ahead of me).


----------



## socal858

I ordered mine on 9/13, received payment request immediately, paid immediately. 

Order confirmation was received 9/14. I wonder if that means I am allotted a watch from the first batch? 

I see that people who ordered on Wednesday and Thursday have received shipping confirmations. Anybody order on Friday or over the weekend and get a confirmation?


----------



## Craustin1

Mine was exactly like yours, same dates. On the email I received from Steinhart, it said it was shipping in 5 to 8 days..


----------



## Georgious

Same with me. I'm in New York so I'll keep you guys posted for US benchmarks.


----------



## adsusanto

Awesome shots.....hows the lume?? The watch seem to look similar to the Forty Four GMT, but I just hope the lume is better?



Tom_ZG said:


> Hi,
> 
> mine is just in - it is better than expected


----------



## RTea

Nice pics! I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger on this but really wish the dial markers were applied like their other Ocean series watches. Loving the look of the textured black dial which helps give it some additional character in addition to the blue accents.

I actually like the flat lug shape and design. I've never owned a Steinhart Ocean series watch before and can't comment on how it fits but watches with heavily curved lugs and/or flat case-backs causes the case to dig into my wrist and leaves marks (kind of like how people complain about some of the Ball Hydrocarbon watches with their sharply curved lugs).

Can anyone comment on whether the bracelet comes with half links or not? I read that people with recent orders of other Ocean One watches had them come with 2 half links attached. Seems hard to get the clasp centered under the wrist without any half links to play with on the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet.


----------



## JSal

RTea said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the bracelet comes with half links or not? I read that people with recent orders of other Ocean One watches had them come with 2 half links attached. Seems hard to get the clasp centered under the wrist without any half links to play with on the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet.


I haven't seen any with half links yet...

But I can tell you what I do to center the clasp under my wrist.

I size the bracelet first by determine how many links need to be removed.

If the number is an odd number like say 3, then it's simple. I would remove 2 from the 6 o'clock end and 1 from the 12 o'clock end. If it's 4 then I would remove 3 from the 6 o'clock and 1 from the 12 o'clock side. It's always seemed to work for me. I only seem to run into an issue if I remove an equal number from each side.


----------



## RTea

JSal said:


> I haven't seen any with half links yet...
> 
> But I can tell you what I do to center the clasp under my wrist.
> 
> I size the bracelet first by determine how many links need to be removed.
> 
> If the number is an odd number like say 3, then it's simple. I would remove 2 from the 6 o'clock end and 1 from the 12 o'clock end. If it's 4 then I would remove 3 from the 6 o'clock and 1 from the 12 o'clock side. It's always seemed to work for me. I only seem to run into an issue if I remove an equal number from each side.


Thanks for the tip and this is typically what I do as well (the 12 o'clock side on my watch bracelets is almost always longer). I have a small, flat and bony wrist so even adding or removing one oyster style half link can alter the placement of the clasp under my wrist pretty dramatically. The most annoying part is my hand to wrist ratio must be pretty large as I have to fight to get the bracelet over my hand for several watches I've owned.

Also found this post where it was mentioned recently that the Ocean Vintage GMT and Ocean Vintage Military came with half links:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/imp...-dual-time-pan-am-2234657-2.html#post19066921


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Well I just placed my order for one, now just to wait for payment invoice and then the wait for shipping


----------



## richy240

Well mine won't be delivered today. It sat in Munich overnight and there's finally been some movement within the last couple hours. What a bummer! Hey, at least it'll be a good Friday! Not to mention my 22mm Nato should be here today, so I can slap that on pretty quickly after delivery.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone has Steinhart rubber bracelet? Is there a plan to have titanium buckle to that it fits new Titanium 500?

I was thinking of getting one, but in 22mm size it needs to be connected to metalic endlink and in 24mm goes directly to springbars. Not sure how good or bad 22mm looks in real life.


----------



## thedave

Woke up to an order confirmation this morning. Ordered and paid two days ago. I thought I'd be in the "second batch" that's being rumored, but I got the same 5-8 day shipping notice everyone else has. Maybe I'll get it late next week, that'd be sweet...


----------



## EHV

And I got the same notice, also thinking that I'd have to wait for the second batch.

I'm in PA too Dave, so maybe, it's a "thing". 

Here's hoping that we both see our watches quickly as does everyone else here.



thedave said:


> Woke up to an order confirmation this morning. Ordered and paid two days ago. I thought I'd be in the "second batch" that's being rumored, but I got the same 5-8 day shipping notice everyone else has. Maybe I'll get it late next week, that'd be sweet...


----------



## SleepySimon

EHV said:


> And I got the same notice, also thinking that I'd have to wait for the second batch.
> 
> I'm in PA too Dave, so maybe, it's a "thing".
> 
> Here's hoping that we both see our watches quickly as does everyone else here.





thedave said:


> Woke up to an order confirmation this morning. Ordered and paid two days ago. I thought I'd be in the "second batch" that's being rumored, but I got the same 5-8 day shipping notice everyone else has. Maybe I'll get it late next week, that'd be sweet...


Guess that's just about right. According to Judith from Steinhart, new stock should arrive by mid next week


----------



## XxMACCAxX

This will be my first Steinhart and i'm really looking forward to it.

So much to like with this watch and I don't think there is a watch I can think of that provides so much for the price.


----------



## EHV

Thanks for that clarification SS. I hadn't seen any further specifics other than the "2 week" mention on this and other forums here.



SleepySimon said:


> Guess that's just about right. According to Judith from Steinhart, new stock should arrive by mid next week


----------



## SleepySimon

EHV said:


> Thanks for that clarification SS. I hadn't seen any further specifics other than the "2 week" mention on this and other forums here.












No worries, SIC.


----------



## JRMARTINS

what about some pics from those that have received it already? hint hint Tom!


----------



## thedave

XxMACCAxX said:


> This will be my first Steinhart and i'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> So much to like with this watch and I don't think there is a watch I can think of that provides so much for the price.


I assumed I'd have to wait to get this much from my Grail, should I ever be able to afford it. If this is as nice in person as it looks, it could sate my appetite for a good while as I save up.

Edit: also my first Steinhart.


----------



## JSal

RTea said:


> Thanks for the tip and this is typically what I do as well (the 12 o'clock side on my watch bracelets is almost always longer). I have a small, flat and bony wrist so even adding or removing one oyster style half link can alter the placement of the clasp under my wrist pretty dramatically. The most annoying part is my hand to wrist ratio must be pretty large as I have to fight to get the bracelet over my hand for several watches I've owned.
> 
> Also found this post where it was mentioned recently that the Ocean Vintage GMT and Ocean Vintage Military came with half links:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/imp...-dual-time-pan-am-2234657-2.html#post19066921


After reading your reply I got to thinking. When the PanAm Dual-Time was release I purchased one and when it arrived I immediately put it on a brand new Steinhart Mesh Bracelet. I took the original bracelet and left it wrapped then wrapped the end links and placed them both in the box. While doing it I realized the bracelet was tapered which I thought was unusual as most older Steinhart bracelets are straight. But I didn't give it a second thought and just put the box away. 
So today when you placed that link to the thread it made me open the box and look at the bracelet. Sure enough, the bracelet has one "Half Link' on each side of the bracelet. So I'm guessing that Steinhart's bracelet supplier has changed or upgraded the design.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Received a response from Steinhart 

Case back is stainless 
Crown is titanium 
Bezel is titanium


----------



## Tom_ZG

JRMARTINS said:


> what about some pics from those that have received it already? hint hint Tom!


One from drive home from work 








Tapatalk might ruin it

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## JSal

Tom_ZG said:


> Anyone has Steinhart rubber bracelet? Is there a plan to have titanium buckle to that it fits new Titanium 500?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one, but in 22mm size it needs to be connected to metalic endlink and in 24mm goes directly to springbars. Not sure how good or bad 22mm looks in real life.


I'm not sure what you are asking but I think you are asking if Steinhart will make a titanium deployant clasp for their rubber bracelet to go with this watch.

To attach the rubber bracelet to the watch you need an end link kit like this, and I'm assuming that you want to know if Steinhart plans to make one in Titanium.








Endlink Stainless Steel for Ocean 1 - accessoires - Steinhart Watches

But what I don't understand is why you want an end link in 24mm?

The lug width on the Ocean One series is 22mm


----------



## khalido

Just received mine today and it is even better in real  








Can't wait to adjust the bracelet back home tonight !!!

First titanium watch and it feels a bit strange about the weight...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## richy240

khalido said:


> First titanium watch and it feels a bit strange about the weight...


Hit it with something so we have an idea about the scratch resistance! :-d ;-)


----------



## khalido

richy240 said:


> Hit it with something so we have an idea about the scratch resistance! :-d ;-)


On your head or your screen ? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## leowind

khalido said:


> Just received mine today and it is even better in real
> View attachment 5385610
> 
> 
> Can't wait to adjust the bracelet back home tonight !!!
> 
> First titanium watch and it feels a bit strange about the weight...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


is the weight very light?


----------



## JSal

leowind said:


> is the weight very light?


Titanium watches are very light and wear very light on the wrist. You sometimes forget you have a watch on.


----------



## wis_dad

Well apparently they had an issue with hotmail or something but I've been given and order number and I've also paid now. Just need to wait for disparch info now.


----------



## valuewatchguy

leowind said:


> is the weight very light?


That is a subjective question because what is light for you is heavy to someone else.

I don't have mine yet but from previous experience with ti , I can tell you to expect it to weigh more than a Timex/casio quartz but less than a Stainless steel diver (any brand).

This must be your first Ti watch?


----------



## leowind

valuewatchguy said:


> That is a subjective question because what is light for you is heavy to someone else.
> 
> I don't have mine yet but from previous experience with ti , I can tell you to expect it to weigh more than a Timex/casio quartz but less than a Stainless steel diver (any brand).
> 
> This must be your first Ti watch?


i have a ball hydrocarbon nedu watch,its also titanium but its much heavier compared to tudor pelagos when i try it on my hand


----------



## valuewatchguy

leowind said:


> i have a ball hydrocarbon nedu watch,its also titanium but its much heavier compared to tudor pelagos when i try it on my hand


Isn't the Tudor titanium as well?


----------



## leowind

valuewatchguy said:


> Isn't the Tudor titanium as well?


yes but ball is a lot heavier than tudor even both is also titanium,maybe because of the titrium dials


----------



## khalido

Well, i have ocean one and it feels a bit heavy on my small wrist but sturdy in the mean time. I have also an orient mako that is same size but feels lighter, wich is more confortable but you feel less quality.
Titanium is a bit confusing because it is much much lighter and you end up feeling like it is plastic more than metal, but you know that it is rock solid. I did not even remove the 5 links i need off for my wrist so I will give my final toughts later 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## richy240

khalido said:


> On your head or your screen ?


Whatever works, I guess... But I was talking about leaving a mark on the WATCH, not the other way around.


----------



## khalido

I normally scratch my steel watches very quickly i will tell how resistant in few days

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

khalido said:


> Can't wait to adjust the bracelet back home tonight !!!
> 
> First titanium watch and it feels a bit strange about the weight...


Tom and Khalido, How would you rate the lume?

Thanks.


----------



## frenco

valuewatchguy said:


> Received a response from Steinhart
> 
> Case back is stainless
> Crown is titanium
> Bezel is titanium


then why on earth the color of the bezel is so different from the case? brushed vs sandblasted?


----------



## spudknife

I wait for shipping notification...
I have a question about the tool (with size) i need to adjust the bracelet ?


----------



## valuewatchguy

frenco said:


> then why on earth the color of the bezel is so different from the case? brushed vs sandblasted?


I don't know. Have you received your watch yet? Does it look different in hand as it does in pictures?

But Judith at Steinhart sent me that response this morning. It really didn't affect my decision since I ordered last week. I just wanted to pass on what I was told since there were a lot of concerns expressed here about it.


----------



## Tom_ZG

JSal said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking but I think you are asking if Steinhart will make a titanium deployant clasp for their rubber bracelet to go with this watch.
> 
> To attach the rubber bracelet to the watch you need an end link kit like this, and I'm assuming that you want to know if Steinhart plans to make one in Titanium.
> 
> View attachment 5384458
> 
> Endlink Stainless Steel for Ocean 1 - accessoires - Steinhart Watches
> 
> But what I don't understand is why you want an end link in 24mm?
> 
> The lug width on the Ocean One series is 22mm


I think you misunderstood me  . There are two questions:

1) how does the 22m version look like on titanium enlinks and why does it need endlinks when 24mm is designed to go directly on springbars? If someone from Steinhart is reading this my advice would be to form rubber to end same shape as endlink - like rubber B strap for Rolex for example
2) will there be titanium butterfly clasp

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## Tom_ZG

Vindic8 said:


> Tom and Khalido, How would you rate the lume?
> 
> Thanks.


Lume is good
Better then on regular ocean but not as strong as on premium pilot which is one of the best lumes in the world.
It is not very shiny but rather discrete at first and lasts very very long. I am happy with the lume and there was never a moment when I couldn't read the time which I can't say for my Ocean gmt

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## Tom_ZG

Lume shot when I walked from outside in the hall of the building. P.S. Tapatalk ruins the photo quite a lot

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## JSal

spudknife said:


> I wait for shipping notification...
> I have a question about the tool (with size) i need to adjust the bracelet ?


You just need (and should own) what are called precision or watchmarker set of screwdrivers.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> You just need (and should own) what are called precision or watchmarker set of screwdrivers.


You mean they don't send us one upon becoming a member here? What kind of cut-rate joint is this??


----------



## khalido

Just adjusted the bracelet and wooow im in love with this watch! Very comfortable and feels smooth on the skin.

Here are some shots


----------



## khalido




----------



## JRMARTINS

khalido said:


> View attachment 5388138


That's a beauty!! how big are your wrists?


----------



## khalido

A family picture


----------



## Tom_ZG

Similar family with pilot in the box

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## socal858

JSal said:


> You just need (and should own) what are called precision or watchmarker set of screwdrivers.


cheapest way to do this I've found is to go to harbor freight (if you have one local to you) and get two sets of the same micro screwdrivers

EDIT: you dont need two sets, i was thinking of my Marathon bracelet where there is a screw on each side vs Steinhart only has one screw and it screws into the threads in the link.



richy240 said:


> You mean they don't send us one upon becoming a member here? What kind of cut-rate joint is this??


lol this is an outrage!!


----------



## richy240

socal858 said:


> cheapest way to do this I've found is to go to harbor freight (if you have one local to you) and get two sets of the same micro screwdrivers


That's actually a pretty good idea, I may stop there on my way to work tomorrow.


----------



## Sixracer

Thank you all for the real world shots!
The ceramic bezel looks GREAT! I am excited to have my first ceramic. 

Love the family photos too! The ceramic bezels also look great on the GMTs you guys have. I have been playing with a few bezels on my GMT, actually put an OVM bezel on it for 60min functionality.


----------



## delco714

Hope all you guys getting these new fabulous watches don't lose any wrist hair  congrats all! Wonderful


----------



## JSal

socal858 said:


> cheapest way to do this I've found is to go to harbor freight (if you have one local to you) and get two sets of the same micro screwdrivers
> 
> EDIT: you dont need two sets, i was thinking of my Marathon bracelet where there is a screw on each side vs Steinhart only has one screw and it screws into the threads in the link.


I'm not a big fan of Harbor Freight. The quality is low. Mostly cheap Chinese imports.

If you have a nice collection of watches you've invested your hard earned money in then I would suggest investing in a decent set of precision screwdrivers. And if you are adventurous I would put together a small set of watchmakers tools.

As for the screwdrivers, while you don't have to invest as I did in an expensive set of Bergeon drivers, but stop by Lowes or Home Depot and get a better set. They will have several grades. Get something decent. If you use a crapy screwdrive you run the risk of buggering the screw head and possibly scratching the bracelet when you do. 
I say this as I've worked with tools all my life in one.form or another and nothing beats working with a quality tool when doing a job. At least IMHO..


----------



## richy240

Well if it looks and feels crappy it probably is. I actually have purchased a cheap precision screwdriver set from Lowes, and one of them fell apart. I've never shopped at Harbor Freight, but their prices look reasonable and some of their screwdriver sets have good reviews while others don't.


----------



## JohnLT13

richy240 said:


> Well if it looks and feels crappy it probably is. I actually have purchased a cheap precision screwdriver set from Lowes, and one of them fell apart. I've never shopped at Harbor Freight, but their prices look reasonable and some of their screwdriver sets have good reviews while others don't.


Spend the money on a very high quality screwdriver. I used a cheap one on a watch that twisted and broke ruining the screw. And then I was screwed.


----------



## richy240

What size specifically is required?


----------



## Sixracer

Harbor Freight's Pittsburgh brand is pretty mediocre. Sure it's cheap and better than a lot of stuff at Walmart but not great. I have a set of the molded rubber grip precision drivers and 1 of them came loose from the grip. 

Generally their Pittsburgh PRO line is great, I have a lot of sockets and such from the Pro line that have held up just fine for years.


----------



## JSal

I have just one thing to say... if it's a tool made in China, it's junk...

Now that doesn't mean that every tool made in the US is quality but most are as it cost more to produce a product here and if a company spends the extra to produce it here they are probably making a quality product.

If you like quality tools, the Bergeon watchmaker screwdrivers are tops. Not inexpensive though. So they may not be for you if you're on a budget. 
They are Swiss made and if you get a comprehensive set like this you will be set for any task. They even come with small capsules below the driver with extra bit tips. 
They come in a nice wooden box too. These pictures are of my set.















*This pick below of the back of the outer box shows other sets they offer.
*








*If you don't want the added expense of the whole set, but still want a quality tool, below is the 1.60 mm size you will need for the Steinhart Bracelet
*


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> I have just one thing to say... if it's a tool made in China, it's junk...


No way... I'm all for buying something once and it lasting a long time, but I simply don't agree that something is junk just because of its country of origin (with reasonable exception of course). There are plenty of quality products that are made all over the world, and naturally the opposite applies too.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> No way... I'm all for buying something once and it lasting a long time, but I simply don't agree that something is junk just because of its country of origin (with reasonable exception of course). There are plenty of quality products that are made all over the world, and naturally the opposite applies too.


You're right Rich... I was a bit harsh with that statement. But I have a big problem with Chinese products, labor laws, and the complete disregard for Patented products.

Not to mention the use of toxic and dangerous materials used in the products they produce.

I hate to lump them all into one basket but I find the manufacturers reprehensible.

I'm also fairly certain that with their compete lack of conscience when it comes to producing safe reliable products, they must also have a complete lack of regard for their employees and I'm pretty sure they work for peanuts and under horrendous conditions.

I'm a Union man... So when I see "Made in China" I try to avoid it all costs.

Let me also add that I am not against the Chinese people. Just their government and the evil rich owners of the companies making this crap off the blood sweat and tears of the hard working Chinese people.
And the American CEO's who outsource the work overseas and also don't care about anything but the all mighty dollar.


----------



## Tom_ZG

I would like to report timekeeping score - currently it is running +0.4 s/d which I find amazing. Mixed wearing though the day and dial up during the night.
Same experience I have with Pilot premium with same movement so hats off to Steinhart for regulation.


----------



## thedave

Is that actually 4/10 of one second? Because that's crazy good.


----------



## Tom_ZG

thedave said:


> Is that actually 4/10 of one second? Because that's crazy good.


Yes 4/10 of second
See below - don't mind deviations at short time intervals - this is human error due to short sampling - just see average at the bottom










sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## thedave

Nice app! Anything similar for iOS anyone can recommend?

_Edit: Doing what I should have done in the first place and searching the forum. Sorry, carry on._


----------



## Tallest

JSal said:


> Titanium watches are very light and wear very light on the wrist. You sometimes forget you have a watch on.


Not always - try on Tudor Pelagos


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Actually the OT 500 weighs in at 140g which is slightly more than the 40mm rolex sub so it's subjective. It will wear lighter than a Stainless 42mm Ocean 1 however


----------



## JSal

thedave said:


> Is that actually 4/10 of one second? Because that's crazy good.


No... it's +4 Seconds a Day (s/d) or +4 seconds over a 24hr period. Which is excellent and within COSC (Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres) specifications.

COSC is the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute, which is responsible for certifying the accuracy and precision of a wristwatch to be called or say "Certified Chronometer" on the dial.

While it is within those parameters, it does not mean the watch is a certified Chronometer. To bear that name it must be pass several tests and multi positional timing. Once certified the watch is presented with a certificate which comes with the watch along with an increased price tag for the watch. It usually says something on the dial to indicate the fact.


----------



## JSal

Tallest said:


> Not always - try on Tudor Pelagos


I did, just last weekend at Tourneu Corner. Seemed typically light and wore like most titanium divers. At least to me it did...

The heaviest titanium watches I own are the two 47mm Steinhart Nav.b Vintage Titanium models. 
They are quite substantial for a titanium watch. It also doesn't hurt that the case is so thick and wide.

My two Lum-Tec Super Combat's are also heavier than you'd expect. While they wear small they're 45mm in width and also quite thick.

Otherwise anything else I own in Titanium is quite light and about 50% of the weight of the same watch in Stainless.


----------



## Tom_ZG

JSal said:


> No... it's +4 Seconds a Day (s/d) or +4 seconds over a 24hr period. Which is excellent and within COSC (Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres) specifications.
> 
> COSC is the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute, which is responsible for certifying the accuracy and precision of a wristwatch to be called or say "Certified Chronometer" on the dial.
> 
> While it is within those parameters, it does not mean the watch is a certified Chronometer.


Mine is running zero dot four seconds - not four.
Pilot premium with same movement roughly one second per day. My ocean with ETA runs 4-5 seconds per day off

Sent from my Lenovo K920 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Tom_ZG said:


> Mine is running zero dot four seconds - not four.
> Pilot premium with same movement roughly one second per day. My ocean with ETA runs 4-5 seconds per day off


That's amazing!!!

Is that a phone app you're using to time it? How accurate are they?

I thought to get an accurate reading you needed a Timegrapher like this.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> Is that a phone app you're using to time it? How accurate are they?


I don't know how accurate it is, but there's this for iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kello/id380539253?mt=8

Seems to have some decent reviews...


----------



## EHV

+0.4 per 24hrs is absolutely stellar. I do have to wonder if Steinhart is actually regulating their pieces though or if it is coming from Soprod that way.

Hairspring is one of the newest apps and the iOS version is terrific.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hairspring/id973901042?mt=8



Tom_ZG said:


> I would like to report timekeeping score - currently it is running +0.4 s/d which I find amazing. Mixed wearing though the day and dial up during the night.
> Same experience I have with Pilot premium with same movement so hats off to Steinhart for regulation.





thedave said:


> Nice app! Anything similar for iOS anyone can recommend?
> 
> _Edit: Doing what I should have done in the first place and searching the forum. Sorry, carry on._


----------



## socal858

Anybody order last Friday and get a shipping confirmation? I have heard a lot of people ordering last Wednesday and Thursday and getting confirmations.... trying to get an idea how how they are fulfilling their orders.


----------



## wis_dad

JSal said:


> thedave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that actually 4/10 of one second? Because that's crazy good.
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's +4 Seconds a Day (s/d) or +4 seconds over a 24hr period. Which is excellent and within COSC (Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres) specifications.
> 
> COSC is the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute, which is responsible for certifying the accuracy and precision of a wristwatch to be called or say "Certified Chronometer" on the dial.
> 
> While it is within those parameters, it does not mean the watch is a certified Chronometer. To bear that name it must be pass several tests and multi positional timing. Once certified the watch is presented with a certificate which comes with the watch along with an increased price tag for the watch. It usually says something on the dial to indicate the fact.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5395138&d=1442580258"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5395178&d=1442580406"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Great info there. That's my fact of the day achieved.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> I don't know how accurate it is, but there's this for iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kello/id380539253?mt=8
> 
> Seems to have some decent reviews...


Got this quote from the appstore page for the "Hairspring Spring" app... I wonder how the Kello app is. I don't have an iPhone so I can't try it.

_"Hairspring turns your device into a powerful watch timing machine. *It measures the precision of mechanical watches, with an accuracy of at lease ±1s/day*, by analyzing the tick-tock sound using the microphone of the device."
_


----------



## spoonsphere

FedEx just pulled up...


----------



## richy240

FedEx just dropped off my OT500!!! I sized it, removing three links and adjusting the micro-adjustments on the clasp. I'd say I'm in business! :-!

Here are my SUPER initial impressions:


Color is a flat gray, nowhere nearly the same sheen displayed in the product shots on Steinhart's web site. I think that was already obvious from the other photos that have been posted, but it warrants mentioning. The bezel and crown seem to be slightly more shiny than the case and bracelet, though Steinhart claims that the they are also titanium. Probably just a different finishing technique...
Crown seems very sturdy, and there is no wiggle when adjusting the time.
The bezel is hard to turn, not quite as luxurious feeling as the OVM I held in my hand just one week ago. But it's solid, and there's NO play whatsoever. Once it clicks in place, it's in place, no question.
The clasp is *horrendous*. It does not hold strongly AT ALL, and I can actually grab the "body" of the clasp and pull, and it opens up. I will certainly be complaining to Steinhart about that. I have a sub-$100 Seiko with a better clasp than this.
Seems comfortable on the wrist, but I was expecting it to be lighter overall. This is my first titanium watch though, so I guess I'm naive?
Face is awesome! Whites are white, blues are blue, and as soon as I have a chance I'll go to the bathroom and turn the lights out to check out the lume... More to come on this!
Bezel insert is also very nice, albeit exactly what I expected.
Wears about as large or _slightly_ larger than my Speedmaster (ref. 3570.50, also 42mm), which has been my go-to watch for about a year now. The lugs are not super long for my flat 7" wrist as far as I can tell.
Date seems to hug the left side of the date window more than I would like. I have not adjusted the date past the 18th, so this may not be the case for all positions on the wheel.
When I was sizing it, some of the links didn't fit together very well, and were very tight. I actually had to find one that fit before I could put it back together when I was adding a link back onto the bracelet. (It's been brought to my attention that the bracelet might be tapered, and upon closer inspection this appears to be the case. It's so subtle that I didn't even notice, and when I get home I will be doing some very close inspection to ensure I inserted the correct link back into the bracelet. Thanks JSal!)

I'll post some pics later. Hope this helps!


----------



## spoonsphere

I don't know, this watch isn't appealing to me the way the OVM did. Perhaps it's the lusterless finish of the titanium. I might appreciate it more on a NATO strap. Otherwise, this may be a catch and release...


----------



## thedave

spoonsphere said:


> I don't know, this watch isn't appealing to me the way the OVM did. Perhaps it's the lusterless finish of the titanium. I might appreciate it more on a NATO strap. Otherwise, this may be a catch and release...


Yeah, it's definitely showing up way more matte in user pics than online. Not sure how that will affect my overall impressions/desire to keep the watch...


----------



## richy240

spoonsphere said:


> I don't know, this watch isn't appealing to me the way the OVM did. Perhaps it's the lusterless finish of the titanium. I might appreciate it more on a NATO strap. Otherwise, this may be a catch and release...


I'm very excited to try it on a Nato. I really like it, and I plan on keeping it, but it definitely belongs in the $500-1000 range considering its fit and finish, which is contrary to what everyone says about Steinhart in general. I am really interested in what they have to say about the clasp, I'm very disappointed in the quality of that.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Here are my SUPER initial impressions:
> 
> Color is a flat gray, nowhere nearly the same sheen displayed in the product shots on Steinhart's web site. I think that was already obvious from the other photos that have been posted, but it warrants mentioning. The bezel and crown seem to be slightly more shiny than the case and bracelet, though Steinhart claims that the they are also titanium. Probably just a different finishing technique...


Can't go by Steinhart's promo pics for the website. They're enhanced. Look at the specs and go by what it says the finish is. (if it's even listed) 
I believe the case and bracelet are media blasted, and the crown and bezel are brushed. That would explain the color differences.



richy240 said:


> Crown seems very sturdy, and there is no wiggle when adjusting the time.


You won't find anything like that with the Soprod. They are silky smooth. Try hand winding it and see just how smooth it feels compared to an ETA 2824-2



richy240 said:


> The bezel is hard to turn, not quite as luxurious feeling as the OVM I held in my hand just one week ago. But it's solid, and there's NO play whatsoever. Once it clicks in place, it's in place, no question.


The reason for that is the weight difference. They use the same ratcheting system as they do for the steel version. So with the weight reduction of the bezel the ratcheting will feel stiff and the titanium which is very light but rigid will conduct all the vibration when turning the bezel. The steel combined with its weight will absorb most of that. Same principle applies when titanium is used to make a bicycle frame. 
The titanium frame makes the bike extremely light and very rigid which is good as it prevents loss of energy transfer to the pedals because the frame does not flex nearly as much meaning more power to the pedals. But you will feel every pebble in the road.
A chrome molley steel frame is heavier and can still be fairly rigid but the steel absorbs most of the road and doesn't rattle your teeth out of your head. You'll probably never see a touring bike frame made from titanium. They're usually used for racing frames.



richy240 said:


> The clasp is *horrendous*. It does not hold strongly AT ALL, and I can actually grab the "body" of the clasp and pull, and it opens up. I will certainly be complaining to Steinhart about that. I have a sub-$100 Seiko with a better clasp than this.


It looks to me that they are using the same Oyster bracelet and clasp as the stainless steel except it is made from Titanium. Which friction locks together and then there is a secondary folding safety clasp. So what you're experiencing definitely should not be happening. I'd email Steinhart at [email protected] and let them know. I'm sure they will send you out a new bracelet right away.



richy240 said:


> Seems comfortable on the wrist, but I was expecting it to be lighter overall. This is my first titanium watch though, so I guess I'm naive?


That's because you have never owned or worn a titanium watch before and have nothing to compare it to besides your anticipation. So with all the talk here of how light it's going to be made your expectations a little high. Wear the OT500 for a few days. Then try putting on and wearing one of your other Steel Oceans. You'll notice a very big difference.



richy240 said:


> Face is awesome! Whites are white, blues are blue, and as soon as I have a chance I'll go to the bathroom and turn the lights out to check out the lume... More to come on this!


The pictures of the lume so far look fantastic. I love blue Lume. Can't wait to see you Lume shots. If you have a high powered LED flashlight or a UV lamp, try using one of them to charge the lume right before you snap a pic. It supercharges them up and they glow like a torch.



richy240 said:


> Bezel insert is also very nice, albeit exactly what I expected.


I can only imagine. That's what I've been wanting from Steinhart for some time. I don't know why they waited till now to do an engraved ceramic.
I'd also like to see them make an engraved one using a satin/flat finish and also make some in other colors like red, green, orange, etc. And some ceramic Coke and Pepsi versions for the 42mm GMT Oceans. 
They actually have used an engraved ceramic a couple of times before but only on forum Project watches like the Bundespolizei, the Odisea, and Black Sea.



richy240 said:


> Wears about as large or _slightly_ larger as my Speedmaster (ref. 3570.50, also 42mm), which has been my go-to watch for about a year now. The lugs are not super long for my 7" wrist as far as I can tell.


I agree. The size of the 42mm Ocean line is perfect. I know all the Rolex fans out there will disagree and say 39 or 40mm is better but I think differently.

And BTW, the Speedy is a sweet watch. I still haven't gotten around to getting one and there are a few I want. But I'd settle for one right now. But funds are low at the moment. 
I do have an Original 45mm PO from 2005. When that watch came out I thought it was the hottest watch I'd ever seen and put one on lay away at my local AD. 
It's still one of my favorite and most prized watches in my collection.



richy240 said:


> Date seems to hug the left side of the date window more than I would like. I have not adjusted the date past the 18th, so this may not be the case for all positions on the wheel.


Try adjusting the time to say 9 or 10am. Then put the crown in the date adjust position and set it to yesterday's date. Then go back and pull out the crown all the way to the time adjust position and turn the hands till the date changes to today's date. I'm betting that it will line up nicely. If it doesn't then I would let Steinhart know about that too when you write them about the bracelet clasp.



richy240 said:


> When I was sizing it, some of the links didn't fit together very well, and were very tight. I actually had to find one that fit before I could put it back together when I was adding a link back onto the bracelet.


I believe the new bracelets are tapered. So be sure to keep the links in size order.

Great write up, and keep us informed on how these little bugs work out. Looking forward to your pics too Rich. 
Wear it in the best of health my friend. Enjoy it thoroughly and may it always put a smile on your face when you do.


----------



## richy240

Great replies, thank you. And about the bracelet, you're right; I'll do a closer inspection when I get home and make sure I got it right when I re-inserted that link.

I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, it's a really good looking piece. It will be a really awesome watch for casual wear, I'd consider it way too sporty for the board room. (Luckily I don't have to go into that room very often. )


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Great replies, thank you. And about the bracelet, you're right; I'll do a closer inspection when I get home and make sure I got it right when I re-inserted that link.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, it's a really good looking piece. It will be a really awesome watch for casual wear, I'd consider it way too sporty for the board room. (Luckily I don't have to go into that room very often. )


I don't think you're complaining at all... I think you gave your honest opinions on everything and it helps to get these out in the open. Sometimes it's nothing wrong with the watch and may be something you possibly did like with the links. 
But by sharing your experience we all learn and it serves to help other who might experience the same thing. 
Thanks for the thorough write up.

I also edited my responses slightly for type-o's (which I always make) and some wording in case you want to re-read it.

Can't wait to receive mine. No word yet on a shipping date.


----------



## JSal

thedave said:


> Yeah, it's definitely showing up way more matte in user pics than online. Not sure how that will affect my overall impressions/desire to keep the watch...





spoonsphere said:


> I don't know, this watch isn't appealing to me the way the OVM did. Perhaps it's the lusterless finish of the titanium. I might appreciate it more on a NATO strap. Otherwise, this may be a catch and release...


So if you don't like the blasted finish, take it to your local watchmaker and have him make it a combo of polished out and brushed like the stainless Oceans.

It will then be a one of a kind. You could also go the extra step and when doing the bracelet don't just have him polish the sides of the links and brush the tops. Have him polish out the top of the center oysters links.

Polished titanium has a very unique and appealing look. At least to me it does. Kind of gives off a gunmetal gray appearance. Depending on the titanium used.


----------



## AlphaNovember

JSal said:


> Can't wait to receive mine. No word yet on a shipping date.


I'm in the same boat. Received the payment confirmation last Friday morning and I was hoping for the notification of dispatch today. Ah well, I'll receive both the notification and watch next week


----------



## JSal

Sometime said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received the payment confirmation last Friday morning and I was hoping for the notification of dispatch today. Ah well, I'll receive both the notification and watch next week


I haven't even gotten a confirmation of payment yet. Although I did get a notification from my bank that the funds were withdrawn from my account by PayPal.

I ordered the watch on the evening of the release date. Go figure.


----------



## thedave

JSal said:


> So if you don't like the blasted finish, take it to your local watchmaker and have him make it a combo of polished out and brushed like the stainless Oceans.
> 
> It will then be a one of a kind. You could also go the extra step and when doing the bracelet don't just have him polish the sides of the links and brush the tops. Have him polish out the top of the center oysters links.
> 
> Polished titanium has a very unique and appealing look. At least to me it does. Kind of gives off a gunmetal gray appearance. Depending on the titanium used.


Hmm. May not be a bad idea. I didn't even realize that was a possibility. How much of the sandblasted matte look is to hide scratches though? I know there was conjecture about the grade/hardness of the titanium, but is polished just asking for scratches?

I also wonder what that would cost. This is already top-of-budget currently.


----------



## JSal

thedave said:


> Hmm. May not be a bad idea. I didn't even realize that was a possibility. How much of the sandblasted matte look is to hide scratches though? I know there was conjecture about the grade/hardness of the titanium, but is polished just asking for scratches?
> 
> I also wonder what that would cost. This is already top-of-budget currently.


If it's grade 5 Ti as someone said they confirmed with a Steinhart employee then it is harder and more scratch resistant than Grade 2 and the Pelagos is grade 2.

Also, the blasted surface shows scratches much more than the polished in my opinion and you can easily polish a scratch but if you scratch a media blasted surface you can only have it blasted. The surface that would hide the most is the brushed and it's also the easiest to fix should you get a scratch with a Bergeon fiberglass pen or 3M Scotch-Brite pad.


----------



## thedave

JSal said:


> If it's grade 5 Ti then it is harder than Grade 2 and the Pelagos is grade 2.
> 
> Also, the blasted surface shows scratches much more than the polished in my opinion and you can easily polish a scratch but if you scratch a media blasted surface you can only have it blasted. The surface that would hide the most is the brushed and it's also the easiest to fix should you get a scratch with a Bergeon fiberglass pen or 3M Scotch-Brite pad.


The Pelagos is really pretty polished, if Google Images can be trusted. That might be something I have to look into. Thanks!


----------



## JSal

thedave said:


> The Pelagos is really pretty polished, if Google Images can be trusted. That might be something I have to look into. Thanks!


I had a BLUE Dial Pelagos on my wrist last weekend at Tourneu Corner and it wasn't polished at all. It was media blasted to a matte finish and matched the matte finish blue dial... At least the one I had on was...

A beautiful piece. I didn't want to take it off my wrist.

Looks like a matte media blasted finish to me in this pic... and in person it looks even more of a matte finish. Especially the dial which looks a little darker and more glossy here. In person the ceramic bezel is matte finish and so is the dial.


----------



## thedave

JSal said:


> I had a BLUE Dial Pelagos on my wrist last weekend at Tourneu Corner and it wasn't polished at all.
> 
> ...
> 
> Looks like a matte media blasted finish to me in this pic...


I guess I saw some like this, but maybe it's the same magic Steinhart uses in their shots. Nonetheless, Google Images is not to be trusted


----------



## JSal

That bracelet looks to be a combo of brushed and media blasted.
It's hard to tell with all the shading, reflections and professional photo editing.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> It looks to me that they are using the same Oyster bracelet and clasp as the stainless steel except it is made from Titanium. Which friction locks together and then there is a secondary folding safety clasp. So what you're experiencing definitely should not be happening. I'd email Steinhart at [email protected] and let them know. I'm sure they will send you out a new bracelet right away.


Ok, I emailed them. Being Friday I can't imagine they'll reply until Monday, so I will be patient. I sure hope they'll exchange the bracelet for me!

Crap, I forgot to mention the date window though. I'll ask them about that when they reply... Dangit...


----------



## Sixracer

It's here!

First impressions: the titanium dark grey is great. Weight is comfortable but still feels solid. My first ceramic bezel so loving thr glassy look. Lume looks brighter and longer lasting than my other Oceans. Movement feels smoother and more solid than the ETAs I'm used to. Generally I give it a higher grade for initial quality, fit and finish vs my other steel Oceans.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Sixracer! >>> Thanks for getting photos up!!!!! Is the bracelet darker than the case? Do you have the clasp issue that "richy240" mentions? Any cosmetic / build shortcomings you notice?

RD


----------



## richy240

Riddim Driven said:


> Sixracer! >>> Thanks for getting photos up!!!!! Is the bracelet darker than the case? Do you have the clasp issue that "richy240" mentions? Any cosmetic / build shortcomings you notice?
> 
> RD


For the record, my bracelet is darker than the case, but I think it's a slight difference in the finish and not the color of the metal. It seems to depend on how/which direction the light reflects.


----------



## Sixracer

It has some interesting properties, likely due to minor differences in surface finish, where band, case, bezel can look different shades of grey due to their specularity (the angles with which they reflect and detract light).

My 3rd from the factory and about 6th overall Steinhart and it has best QC, fit, finish off all (no movement issue with GMT hand )


----------



## Riddim Driven

Sixracer said:


> It has some interesting properties, likely due to minor differences in surface finish, where band, case, bezel can look different shades of grey due to their specularity (the angles with which they reflect and detract light).
> 
> My 3rd from the factory and about 6th overall Steinhart and it has best QC, fit, finish off all (no movement issue with GMT hand )


Congrats! Great report! I love that last wrist shot. Best example I've seen yet -- Thanks again!

RD

Ooohh that beautiful bezel insert attracts prints ;-)


----------



## richy240

Just took a reading using that Hairspring iOS app, and it looks like mine is running around +2.4 sec/day.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Ok, I emailed them. Being Friday I can't imagine they'll reply until Monday, so I will be patient. I sure hope they'll exchange the bracelet for me!
> 
> Crap, I forgot to mention the date window though. I'll ask them about that when they reply... Dangit...


They close early on Friday I think 12 noon or 1pm. So expect a reply on Monday I'd say somewhere between 2 and 4am your time.

Also, did you try the method I mentioned for the datewheel to see if it clears the issue?

And I have no doubt they'll exchange the bracelet for you.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> Also, did you try the method I mentioned for the datewheel to see if it clears the issue?


Yeah, that's actually how I initially set all my watches, AND I did it again just for good measure with no change in the position of the date wheel. It still seems to hug the left-hand side of the window. Oddly, it doesn't seem out of alignment that I can tell, it just seems off center.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Yeah, that's actually how I initially set all my watches, AND I did it again just for good measure with no change in the position of the date wheel. It still seems to hug the left-hand side of the window. Oddly, it doesn't seem out of alignment that I can tell, it just seems off center.


Maybe the dial is rotated of Center? But that pretty hard to do as there are pins in the back of the dial which sit in the movement and align the dial.

Maybe the date window itself was cut off center when the dial was made?

Also improbable, but if it was then the whole run of dies may be that way...

Oh well... anyone else out there experiencing this phenomenon with the datewheel/date window?


----------



## RTea

Pictures are looking great! Is the finish brushed at all or is it just blasted? Hard to tell from the pics but it looks like there's some brushing on the case/bracelet.


----------



## richy240

Two things:

- I played with the date a little more and it seems to be lining up now. Maybe it was my imagination? A shadow? Whatever it was, I'm going to keep an eye on it. 

- I got a good look at the finish in the bright sunlight and I think it's brushed and not blasted. It's a very, very fine texture, but there are definitely marks that run lengthwise along the bracelet.


----------



## Sixracer

My clasp is looser than steel Oceans but not popping open or anything.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Two things:
> 
> - I played with the date a little more and it seems to be lining up now. Maybe it was my imagination? A shadow? Whatever it was, I'm going to keep an eye on it.
> 
> - I got a good look at the finish in the bright sunlight and I think it's brushed and not blasted. It's a very, very fine texture, but there are definitely marks that run lengthwise along the bracelet.


Interesting. I trust your eye. Because from all these different pictures the cameras eye is playing tricks on us.

From some pictures I'd swear the bracelet is a totally different color and and texture. Making the bracelet look darker with a fine pebble like texture making the bracelet look media blasted and the case look lighter and brushed.

Then another picture of the same watch looks like the bracelet and the case are the same light color and are both brushed.

I'm glad the datewheel is lining up for you now. Keep an eye on it till Monday. 
Don't look at, or near midnight as you'll drive yourself nuts. Some movement change date slowly and some snap right into place. I don't remember how the Soprod reacts. Just look at it anywhere between 1am to 11pm. Just forget that 2 hour and


----------



## richy240

Oh! I forgot to mention that... When I was setting it, it snapped to the next date right at "midnight." I hope this is indicative of its actual behavior. 

Also, the long lugs are a lot more obvious when a Nato is in use. Still not terrible, just more obvious.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention that... When I was setting it, it snapped to the next date right at "midnight." I hope this is indicative of its actual behavior.


Depends on the movement. Some snap right to the next date, some are slow and gradual turning. Especially if it's a day/date.



richy240 said:


> Also, the long lugs are a lot more obvious when a Nato is in use. Still not terrible, just more obvious.


That's natural as the Nato will pull straight down and a bracelet with the spacers will bring a softer curve around the wrist.

A Leather strap will be somewhere in between but closer to the Nato.


----------



## commanche

@Sixracer: May I know your wrist size?


----------



## Sixracer

Sorry to be Mr. Post post post but...

http://wornandwound.com/2015/09/14/introducing-the-steinhart-ocean-titanium-500-premium/

Also, my take is probably all brushed but surface roughness slightly different. If only I had a USB microscope.

Wrist about 6.75" but I wear loose. Took out 4 links (usually take out 3 Steiny links).


----------



## JSal

Sixracer said:


> Also, my take is bracelet is bead blasted while case is more of a brush. Hence the differences in direct light. Just guesses though. Actually probably all brushes but surface roughness slightly different. If only I had a USB microscope.


The difference in finishes should be very apparent. This is what baffling me...

I can't wait to have the watch in my hands as I feel I will be able to give a definitive answer. I worked in a machine shop for a while and we did all types of finishes. 
Bead blast of different grains, brushed, polished... so if I can't tell then something is whacky.


----------



## richy240

Just want to mention that I am LOVING this thing on a ballistic Nato strap. This is the look I wanted - similar to a Milsub, but not a blatant knock off. LOVING IT!

I hate to say it, but I find the bracelet generally uncomfortable, most specifically the clasp... I am NOT a fan of the clasp components at all (even if mine worked as expected, which I'm sure Steinhart will remedy); it digs into the underside of my wrist pretty badly. I'll need to spend some more time with it to see if I warm up to it. The rest of the bracelet is ok I guess, but the clasp is really lacking in my opinion. This is the only disappointing aspect of this piece to me, but I'm pretty sure this thing will be on a Nato 90% of the time anyway.

ALSO, in looking at the bracelet, it looks like the taper is on the third link on both sides (and MAYBE the second link, with a much more subtle taper than the third), and the few links closest to the clasp are all the same size. This would indicate that some of the links don't fit within each other that well, which is unfortunate.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Great pics everyone thanks for sharing, can't wait for mine to arrive!!

Looking at the pics closely I definitely think it's a brushed finished but the darker colour of titanium is similar to that of blasted SS which is why I think perhaps there is some confusion. I don't have the watch in hand this is just an observation from looking at all pics thus far.

I too can see myself wearing this on a nato or leather quite often but I do like the look of the bracelet. I can't wait to see a few more pics of the different strap combinations. I need to order some new nato's I think.


----------



## RTea

richy240 said:


> Just want to mention that I am LOVING this thing on a ballistic Nato strap. This is the look I wanted - similar to a Milsub, but not a blatant knock off. LOVING IT!
> 
> I hate to say it, but I find the bracelet generally uncomfortable, most specifically the clasp... I am NOT a fan of the clasp components at all (even if mine worked as expected, which I'm sure Steinhart will remedy); it digs into the underside of my wrist pretty badly. I'll need to spend some more time with it to see if I warm up to it. The rest of the bracelet is ok I guess, but the clasp is really lacking in my opinion. This is the only disappointing aspect of this piece to me, but I'm pretty sure this thing will be on a Nato 90% of the time anyway.
> 
> ALSO, in looking at the bracelet, it looks like the taper is on the third link on both sides (and MAYBE the second link, with a much more subtle taper than the third), and the few links closest to the clasp are all the same size. This would indicate that some of the links don't fit within each other that well, which is unfortunate.


I've had ill-fitting removable links on several other watches as well. Mostly on affordable watches and from boutique brands but some on some higher-end pieces as well. What I do is just place the two links together and just slide them in and out and up and down putting pressure sideways and eventually it wears a tiny bit of the sides and then fits together nicely.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Do any of you lucky fellas that received your OT500 have any shots of it on NATO straps? love to see how it looks.

Wish it came with a different clasp, ratcheting or a simple dive extension. Not a deal breaker and I will put the Blumo on hold to get this one first. The wife is either gonna kill me or cut some very important pieces off of me with a blunt knife!!


----------



## JohnLT13

JSal said:


> I had a BLUE Dial Pelagos on my wrist last weekend at Tourneu Corner and it wasn't polished at all. It was media blasted to a matte finish and matched the matte finish blue dial... At least the one I had on was...
> 
> A beautiful piece. I didn't want to take it off my wrist.
> 
> Looks like a matte media blasted finish to me in this pic... and in person it looks even more of a matte finish. Especially the dial which looks a little darker and more glossy here. In person the ceramic bezel is matte finish and so is the dial.
> 
> View attachment 5399314


The Pelagos is not blasted, it is polished. I touch up the scratches on mine all the time with 4k grit paper.


----------



## richy240

JRMARTINS said:


> Do any of you lucky fellas that received your OT500 have any shots of it on NATO straps? love to see how it looks.


This particular strap met with an unfortunate accident and is missing the slip guard (or whatever it's called), but this should give you a good idea of what it looks like. USPS should be delivering my replacement Nato today, but it's already two days delayed so who knows. :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven

Wow! Looks better on the bracelet to me. Looks a little "too common" on a nato. No offense to you personally of course. Just an observation from my own perspective. Really appreciate the photo. All these pics really help inform any interested party 

RD


----------



## Tom_ZG

Maybe you like it on isoframe type rubber

















This is how I currently wear it

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## richy240

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! Looks better on the bracelet to me. Looks a little "too common" on a nato. No offense to you personally of course. Just an observation from my own perspective. Really appreciate the photo. All these pics really help inform any interested party
> 
> RD


You mean you don't agree 100% with everything I say or do? I can't believe you people. ;-)

All joking aside you kinda hit the nail on the head. I have wanted a "traditional" milsub for a while, but I could never find one I liked and obviously I couldn't spend $150,000 on an authentic Rolex 5517. This gives me that look, while being different enough to not be a knockoff. I kinda _want_ it to look like that style of common diver, with very subtle differences here and there to (barely) set it apart. I caved and bought an OVM v2 a few weeks ago. I didn't much care for the gray dial and fake patina, and luckily was able to flip it pretty darn quick after receiving it and grabbed the OT500 instead, which I am very pleased with overall.

I like that rubber strap too. Should I spend the money on an authentic Isofrane? $100 seems like a lot for a rubber strap, are they worth it?


----------



## JSal

JohnLT13 said:


> The Pelagos is not blasted, it is polished. I touch up the scratches on mine all the time with 4k grit paper.


Not the one I had on. It was a total matte fine media blasted finish They may produce them in different finishes.

Try using "Flitz" on the polished surfaces. It works like a miracle. Or diamond polish. But Flitz is safer if you've never used a diamond polish.

And the best thing to use to refinish a brushed finish is 3M Scotch-Brite

Both will leave behind metal residue but the paper will leave behind a grit which gets into the crevices and you have to be very careful to wash it all out. If not it will slowly act like a lapping compound and your bracelet could become sloppy.


----------



## Riddim Driven

richy240 said:


> You mean you don't agree 100% with everything I say or do? I can't believe you people. ;-)
> 
> All joking aside you kinda hit the nail on the head. I have wanted a "traditional" milsub for a while, but I could never find one I liked and obviously I couldn't spend $150,000 on an authentic Rolex 5517.
> I like that rubber strap too. Should I spend the money on an authentic Isofrane? $100 seems like a lot for a rubber strap, are they worth it?


Ha ha, you have a great sense of humor :-! I certainly didn't want you to be offended in any way. Different sub-a-likes seem to present better on nato's than others. I think the OVM looks good on a nato, but nor did I care for the pseudo aged look, nor the grey dial. Version 1 I am getting used to, but I'm skipping a lot of these Steinhart ventures. I had several Steinhart Ocean series in the beginning. I'm drifting away from this new model too now I think, Verdict is still out.

The ISO looks pretty good on the watch, but I think I'm not 100% on the watch to begin with  After 8+ years I finally bought my 1st Isofrane a couple months ago. Like many I could never justify the cost. Then, like many I saw the light so-to-speak. The black ISO is extremely comfortable. Wraps the wrist better than anything else, for it's thickness, and really enhances the dive watch appearance and purpose. I now have 2 ISO's. Sold a 3rd that was blue because I'm understanding the various colors are slightly stiffer for some reason. Generally the 2nd hand ISO's go for about $85.00 average. If you find one cheaper then |>

Thanks again for sharing your photos and enthusiastic commentary. It's definitely a nice departure from the basic Ocean Series, and utilizes modern components and technology.

Oh, and here's my 5517 choice, on a Nato of course ;-) To each his own, right :-!

RD










EDIT: The Nato does look nice on your 500, as does the ISO -


----------



## richy240

I looked at those, the MKII Fulcrum and a few others. I don't like a date window at 4:30 AT ALL (I wouldn't mind quite as much if the numbers weren't at 45°), so that's one of the things that really excites me about the OT500. It's either no date, or a date at 3 or 6 o'clock for me.

I even considered just getting a Rolex no-date Sub for a while (I don't much like the cyclops on the date version), but I didn't want to wait the amount of time it would take me to save up for that.

As I've said before, the OT500 really ticks a lot of boxes for me. It some respects it's a compromise, but in others it's exactly what I want. I'll probably end up with an Isofrane strap for it - based on the reviews (here and otherwise) it sounds like they're worth the money. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## wis_dad

Maybe I should ask this in the straps/bracelet sections but as it is Steinhart related I thought why not.

I am curious about the quality of the Steinhart leathers as I am considering one for my OT500 once I receive it. Does anyone recommend them or would something like a Hirsch be a better option.

I hope Steinhart make a titanium deployment clasp becaus a leather strap doesn't feel right without one IMO.



Tom_ZG said:


> Maybe you like it on isoframe type rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I currently wear it
> 
> sent from Moto X Pure Edition


Wow, that looks great Tom! How does it feel in terms of quality and comfort? To be honest I generally only like steel bracelets or leather straps but that I really like. Would you be so kind as to post a link from where you bought it?


----------



## richy240

Oh, and I'm warming up to the bracelet. I think the pain I was experiencing was from the constant desk diving, as I was very excited to receive the watch and wanted to wear it. I usually take my watch off at work as not to ding up the SS buckle (which is pretty much a lost cause anyway).

Interestingly, I don't have a single mark on the buckle from the desk/keyboard yesterday. I know it's only been one day, but I wasn't particularly careful or anything. So maybe it's not as scratch-prone as originally thought? Time will tell...


----------



## richy240

Another update: I decided to "wash the factory off" and it had surprising results. 

The color is much more silver now, and not so gray. The flat sheen is still there, but it more closely mimics the Steinhart product shots. There's also much less of a dramatic difference in how the case and bracelet reflects light, and the buckle is closer to the same color than it was before (although there is still a mildly discernible difference). 

And yes, before you ask, I am bored at home, the kiddos are napping, and I have little else to do but post update after update to this fine message board. 

I'd be interested in others' experience with this so I know whether I'm crazy/imagining things or not.


----------



## Vindic8

What, specifically, was your process for "washing the factory off"?


----------



## thedave

Vindic8 said:


> What, specifically, was your process for "washing the factory off"?


Yes, this - and maybe a picture? (Because you have nothing else better to do with your time I'm sure...)


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> What, specifically, was your process for "washing the factory off"?


Probably just a mild soap and water as that's the recommend process to clean any WR watch.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> Probably just a mild soap and water as that's the recommend process to clean any WR watch.


Yep, dish soap and an old toothbrush.

Here are my results. I hope they come through in the photos. It's a very subtle change, but it does seem lighter to me. And maybe the case does still reflect light differently than the bracelet - the last photo shows a pretty big difference in the "color" of the metal.

























That titanium is tricky stuff to photograph. It looks different in every picture!


----------



## dogga94

The only thing I dont like about it is that they have that cheap "printed" hour markers. Putting the metal rings around them makes it look SOOOOOOO much more classy and expensive.


----------



## richy240

I don't get why every diver has to have applied indices, and when they don't have them it's a huge point of contention for a lot of people. They're sports watches at heart, I really don't understand why they're expected to be classy in the first place. To each his own I guess, but my vote is for painted-on lume.

EDIT: Sorry I that sounded rude, not my intention. I'm legitimately curious why applied indices are so popular on sports watches. I'm not against them, and yes they do add a higher perceived level of quality to the design, but there are TONS of dress watches with very classy designs that incorporate applied indices.


----------



## JSal

Looking at your latest pics Rich I can see the metal better. I am looking at it on my phone but enlarging them I can see enough. 
It appears that the case and the bracelet are both brushed, but the case is grade 5 Ti, while the bracelet is not. Also the case and the bracelet are probably made by two different manufacturers. This is what I'm going with right now until I have mine in my hand for better observation, and I can confirm the difference in materials with Steinhart this coming week.


----------



## JohnLT13

JSal said:


> Not the one I had on. It was a total matte fine media blasted finish They may produce them in different finishes.
> 
> Try using "Flitz" on the polished surfaces. It works like a miracle. Or diamond polish. But Flitz is safer if you've never used a diamond polish.
> 
> And the best thing to use to refinish a brushed finish is 3M Scotch-Brite
> 
> Both will leave behind metal residue but the paper will leave behind a grit which gets into the crevices and you have to be very careful to wash it all out. If not it will slowly act like a lapping compound and your bracelet could become sloppy.


Look closer at pics of the case and you will see grain. blasting does not leave grain. as for touching up the 4k paper is fine. this is my daily wearer and I don't work in a office.LOL


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> It appears that the case and the bracelet are both brushed, but the case is grade 5 Ti, while the bracelet is not. Also the case and the bracelet are probably made by two different manufacturers. This is what I'm going with right now until I have mine in my hand for better observation, and I can confirm the difference in materials with Steinhart this coming week.


This wouldn't surprise me at all. While I am warming up the the bracelet like I said, I still think it's of lesser quality than the watch itself. It's the only disappointing part of the whole watch in my opinion, everything else is spot on.

I'm going to bite the bullet and get an authentic Isofrane strap and just ignore the bracelet more often than not. I love the watch, but dare I say the bracelet, in my opinion, is crap. I have other watches I can wear if I need to "dress it up" with a metal bracelet for the day - this will be my go to casual watch, as I originally planned.


----------



## thedave

richy240 said:


> Yep, dish soap and an old toothbrush.
> 
> Here are my results. I hope they come through in the photos. It's a very subtle change, but it does seem lighter to me. And maybe the case does still reflect light differently than the bracelet - the last photo shows a pretty big difference in the "color" of the metal.
> 
> ...
> 
> That titanium is tricky stuff to photograph. It looks different in every picture!


Hey, thanks for doing that! Much appreciated.


----------



## JSal

JohnLT13 said:


> Look closer at pics of the case and you will see grain. blasting does not leave grain. as for touching up the 4k paper is fine. this is my daily wearer and I don't work in a office.LOL


This is a case of semantics. Media blasting actually leaves quite a grain. Albeit a stippled grain. You're speaking of a lined brushed grain.
But in your original post You said yours was polished. A polished finish has no grain. It's a mirror finish. 
The finish on the Pelagos I put on at the mall looked nothing like yours. 
From your picture it looks like yours was brushed at one time but has now seen a good amount of daily use and wear. And some of the brushed surfaces from wear have become smooth.
You can use your sand paper method, but I assure you if you tried 3M Scotch-Brite you would not only save time but you would get a more symmetrical and professional looking brushed finish. Just my 2 cents. In the machine shop I worked in I've used both. I used a heavier grit paper with oil to prepare surfaces and remove tool marks in the material I was working on. But to finish and create a uniform brushed surface Scotch-Brite was my method of choice.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> This wouldn't surprise me at all. While I am warming up the the bracelet like I said, I still think it's of lesser quality than the watch itself. It's the only disappointing part of the whole watch in my opinion, everything else is spot on.


Let's face it... at this price and for what you get the watch is an amazing deal.
But we Rent going to get a super high quality bracelet that compares to Omega, Rolex etc... As you and most others know, you can pay as much for one of those bracelets as we did for the whole watch and bracelet from Steinhart. 
So I usually am not too concerned with the bracelet as I also tend to outfit many of then with custom straps and still have a quality watch at bargain price.



richy240 said:


> I'm going to bite the bullet and get an authentic Isofrane strap and just ignore the bracelet more often than not. I love the watch, but dare I say the bracelet, in my opinion, is crap. I have other watches I can wear if I need to "dress it up" with a metal bracelet for the day - this will be my go to casual watch, as I originally planned.


Get the Isofrane. It's a quality dive strap and you won't be disappointed.

You can also mate it to a nice custom leather for a dressy look if you want to wear the watch to an affair.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> Let's face it... at this price and for what you get the watch is an amazing deal.
> But we Rent going to get a super high quality bracelet that compares to Omega, Rolex etc... As you and most others know, you can pay as much for one of those bracelets as we did for the whole watch and bracelet from Steinhart.


Oh yeah, for sure. I may be chock full of complaints, but I'm definitely keeping the watch. I love it. It's almost exactly what I've been wanting for quite some time, and more in some respects.


----------



## JohnLT13

JSal said:


> This is a case of semantics. Media blasting actually leaves quite a grain. Albeit a stippled grain. You're speaking of a lined brushed grain.
> But in your original post You said yours was polished. A polished finish has no grain. It's a mirror finish.
> The finish on the Pelagos I put on at the mall looked nothing like yours.
> From your picture it looks like yours was brushed at one time but has now seen a good amount of daily use and wear. And some of the brushed surfaces from wear have become smooth.
> You can use your sand paper method, but I assure you if you tried 3M Scotch-Brite you would not only save time but you would get a more symmetrical and professional looking brushed finish. Just my 2 cents. In the machine shop I worked in I've used both. I used a heavier grit paper with oil to prepare surfaces and remove tool marks in the material I was working on. But to finish and create a uniform brushed surface Scotch-Brite was my method of choice.


Ill give the scotchbrite a try. It can't hurt right? As for the factory finish, semi-polished maybe? Either way I love Ti over SS for a beater. The Ti almost camouflages the scratches IMO.


----------



## JSal

JohnLT13 said:


> Ill give the scotchbrite a try. It can't hurt right? As for the factory finish, semi-polished maybe? Either way I love Ti over SS for a beater. The Ti almost camouflages the scratches IMO.


There are different grades. Off the top of my head I can't tell you which to use. But if you go to Lowes you will see all the different grades. They grade like sand paper. Of course you are not going to want a course grade. Something fine to finish.


----------



## richy240

For what it's worth I've used Scotch-Brite on the clasp on my Omega 1610/930 bracelet (but not the bracelet itself, due to its polished sections), and it does a pretty good job removing scratches. I never could get that "factory fresh" finish, but it was definitely an improvement over the scratches and dings I added.

Also, since it's mildly relevant to the direction this thread has taken (by me, admittedly), Omega's 1610/930 is by far the most comfortable bracelet, and the clasp the most elegantly designed and machined, that I've ever worn. The clasp collapses into itself entirely, and it basically becomes a lengthy part of the bracelet. Maybe this is why I'm so spoiled when it comes to bracelet comfort. But to be fair, as JSal mentioned above, the cost of this bracelet - WITHOUT end links, even - far surpasses the cost of the OT500 in its entirety.


----------



## JSal

I guess since I have a little experience with the stuff I may get a slightly better results. My hands used to look like crippled claws I used them so much. 

What I do with my bracelets and cases sometimes. Is if there is a scratch I want to work on I use a Bergeon scratch pen to work the scratch itself out. Then I use the scotch-brite to produce the finished look on the Larger surfaces. Make sure you go in one direction and stay in a straight line to get the desired effect.


----------



## JohnLT13

richy240 said:


> For what it's worth I've used Scotch-Brite on the clasp on my Omega 1610/930 bracelet (but not the bracelet itself, due to its polished sections), and it does a pretty good job removing scratches. I never could get that "factory fresh" finish, but it was definitely an improvement over the scratches and dings I added.
> 
> Also, since it's mildly relevant to the direction this thread has taken (by me, admittedly), Omega's 1610/930 is by far the most comfortable bracelet, and the clasp the most elegantly designed and machined, that I've ever worn. The clasp collapses into itself entirely, and it basically becomes a lengthy part of the bracelet. Maybe this is why I'm so spoiled when it comes to bracelet comfort. But to be fair, as JSal mentioned above, the cost of this bracelet - WITHOUT end links, even - far surpasses the cost of the OT500 in its entirety.


Have no experience with the Omega bracelet, But IMO the Pelagos is hands down the best bracelet I've ever worn. Maybe even made. Its something you have to experience. The quick adjust clasp is amazing. I wear it in the spring mode mostly. Besides the watch itself the bracelet puts it over the top. I purchased the Pelagos after going to the AD to buy a Sub. I can't say enough about it. ITS PERFECT

PS pic was taken 3 days ago. as you can see it looks new but on closer inspection its quite beat.

.


----------



## JohnLT13

Oh I also have the OT500 in transit. Ill either keep of gift to my nephew if the shades of Ti are drastically different.


----------



## richy240

JohnLT13 said:


> Oh I also have the OT500 in transit. Ill either keep of gift to my nephew if the shades of Ti are drastically different.


They are and they aren't, it's a really weird thing. It really does depend on how the light is reflecting off the surfaces, but it might be enough to bother you. Even if they are different grades of titanium like JSal proposed, they are very similar in some lighting, and drastically different in others. It really is the weirdest thing...


----------



## Vindic8

I would be very surprised if they used two different grades on Ti on the case and bracelet. It would stand out way too much. I'm all for waiting to see it myself or get confirmation from Steinhart before feeding the rumor mill.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> I would be very surprised if they used two different grades on Ti on the case and bracelet. It would stand out way too much. I'm all for waiting to see it myself or get confirmation from Steinhart before feeding the rumor mill.


Normally Vin I would tend to agree with your statement. It just makes sense to do it that way. But this anomaly of the color between the two is very odd to say the least. I haven't received mine yet but I think I'm more anxious to see the watch just for this reason than I am to just be getting a new watch. This intrigues me very much.
As you stated the color would be different if they were different grades of Ti, but that is precisely why I said that I thought they might be. Also let's remember that Steinhart makes quality timepieces at grit prices so in order to meet a price point they may have had to make a concession and use different grades between the case and bracelet. 
Also, throughout the Steinhart line the majority of the money goes into the watch not the bracelet or strap. I'm not saying that Steinhart's straps or bracelets are poor, just that they aren't super high end. I own quite a few Steinhart straps. They quality and a great value for a price that is hard to match. There are exceptions like with some of their Limited Editions where they also include a custom MEVA, or Gunny strap.


----------



## NamVet

For those interested in putting Isoframe straps on this watch, you can save yourself a bundle by buying Orbis Morgan straps, They are genuine rubber, fairly soft, look almost exactly like the Isoframes, but instead of over $100 they cost $18. Here's my Premium Blue with Orbis Morgan straps. Only caveat is these straps are a little long, I have an 8" wrist and there is only three more holes to tighten it up.


----------



## JSal

NamVet said:


> For those interested in putting Isoframe straps on this watch, you can save yourself a bundle by buying Orbis Morgan straps, They are genuine rubber, fairly soft, look almost exactly like the Isoframes, but instead of over $100 they cost $18. Here's my Premium Blue with Orbis Morgan straps. Only caveat is these straps are a little long, I have an 8" wrist and there is only three more holes to tighten it up.


I forgot about those straps... I'm personally not a fan but I admit I've never owned one. Although at $20 I might experiment and pick one up one day.

I based my choice on a review by a respected WUS member whom I know from posting in the H2O/Helberg threads. 
He wrote this review back in February and when I saw NamVet's post about the Obris Morgan rubber straps it reminded me about Danny's very professional review with many of Danny's great professional photo's. 
I respect Danny's opinion and judgement so after reading his review I decided to stick with Isofrane, although as I said earlier, at $20 one day I may grab one just to see for myself.

You can find Danny's review here..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/stra...lla-scented-natural-rubber-strap-1572970.html


----------



## Tom_ZG

Strap on my titanium is Obris Morgan and it is very soft and comfortable with small buckle. There is also one from Borealis which is a bit less soft and has large buckle which suits larger watches than oceans

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## Vindic8

I'm now even more inclined to buy one of these straps based on Danny"s review. Thanks for sharing John.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Vindic8 said:


> I'm now even more inclined to buy one of these straps based on Danny"s review. Thanks for sharing John.


Tried to acquire one from Borealis the other day but they were out of stock. I contacted them and was informed that they were upgrade the strap and should be in stock in a months time.


----------



## Vindic8

The ZULU Strap for the OT500 showed up. Excited for the arrival of the watch.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Nice one - waiting for the pictures on the watch
Where did you get it from?

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## Vindic8

Tom_ZG said:


> Nice one - waiting for the pictures on the watch
> Where did you get it from?


Its a DaLuca Strap ( DaLuca Straps ) I picked it up on Amazon. I'm hoping the blue will compliment.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> I'm now even more inclined to buy one of these straps based on Danny"s review. Thanks for sharing John.


Like Danny says... you can pay $20 just for a buckle today. So to get a strap and a buckle for $20 is quite a deal.

I just don't feel it's going to be as nice as an Isofrane. But as I said I may just grab one for $20 as its not a very big investment and might turn out to be a nice strap to wear on a beater.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> The ZULU Strap for the OT500 showed up. Excited for the arrival of the watch.


Nice Zulu.

I was thinking of getting a very similar Nato, but I like the Zulu rings better...


----------



## Sixracer

No complaints on the bracelet but had to try my blue Zulu
Edit(better pic):


----------



## adsusanto

Do Steiny ever response to the email??? Damn it's been 4 days none of my email has been responded.....(sent twice already)....Hmmm....they used to be fast in responding, at least when I got my ocean 44 GMT last year. Must be super busy trying to keep up with the Ocean titanium order huh....


----------



## Craustin1

Sixracer said:


> No complaints on the bracelet but had to try my blue Zulu
> Edit(better pic):
> View attachment 5424594


looks great on that blue strap, and great pic also!


----------



## txfordguy

Does anyone know if this will fit an 8 inch wrist? 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

txfordguy said:


> Does anyone know if this will fit an 8 inch wrist?


Do you mean the watch itself?

If so, then of course it will.

Order one and enjoy it.


----------



## Vindic8

txfordguy said:


> Does anyone know if this will fit an 8 inch wrist?


I have had watches from both the Ocean One and Ocean Two lines. They have all fit out of the box and I have a 8.5 inch wrist. This bracelet seems to be a direct copy of the Ocean One so I expect it to fit the same.


----------



## txfordguy

Sorry, I meant the bracelet. For some reason I'm always worried that a bracelet will be a link or two short. 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

txfordguy said:


> Sorry, I meant the bracelet. For some reason I'm always worried that a bracelet will be a link or two short.


Well I think you'll be fine. As Vindic8 has just officially confirmed, he has an 8.5" wrist and it works for him.

At one time my wrist size was quite large and fluctuated between 8 and 8.25" 
Then overtime after my injury it slowly went down to 7.5" and settled there for a while. Recently over the last two years between the effects of my injury becoming worse and now after losing 60 lbs in weight, it's down to 7".

It's scary how much it has shrunk.


----------



## Vindic8

txfordguy said:


> Sorry, I meant the bracelet. For some reason I'm always worried that a bracelet will be a link or two short.


It's a valid concern. Both my Omegas were short out of the box. Had to buy two additional links @ $50.00+ each. But the Steiny bracelets have all been fine. I expect this one will be fine too.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> It's a valid concern. *Both my Omegas were short out of the box. Had to buy two additional links @ $50.00+ each.* But the Steiny bracelets have all been fine. I expect this one will be fine too.


Wow.. that's a sin... as if an Omega bracelet aren't over priced as it is... so to charge $50 per extra link is ludicrous.

I would have screamed my head off to Omega if when I purchased my Planet Ocean it needed a link or two more to fit me.

Since the bracelets they use are expensive I can understand them wanting to save on costs by giving enough links to fit 80% of the wrists out there. 
But to not discriminate against the other 20% of customers with large wrists they should include a coupon with the watch to be used through the AD at the time of purchase to order any necessary additional links that the AD determines are needed when sizing the bracelet for the customer.


----------



## j3T_

They sure are taking their time. Almost 7 working days since payment, still no shipping notice.


----------



## JohnLT13

j3T_ said:


> They sure are taking their time. Almost 7 working days since payment, still no shipping notice.


Right, even something saying its been backorder would be nice. Im in limbo here.


----------



## Skeptical

I just sent an email to make sure they didn't forget me. It's been 10 days since I got my confirmation saying it would ship in 5-8 days.


----------



## richy240

BACK ON THE SCENE! Was super busy yesterday, but have some updates...

Seems like "washing the factory off" was either a fluke and the lighting played a huge role in my perception of a lighter material, OR the titanium oxidizes (or whatever it does) and it goes back to being dark within a day or so. I'm going to chalk it up to lighting, since it seems to look "silver" in bright lights and more gray in dimmer lighting. So, sorry guys, *I'm an idiot*.

Regarding the differences in how the lugs reflect light compared to the bracelet, this is actually quite apparent in the product shots on the Steinhart web site. I just went back and looked, and in a few of them the lugs look "lighter" than the end links and bracelet. I guess I didn't notice this before I had the watch in my hands...

I got a response back from Steinhart on my buckle being super easy to open, and they basically told me to piss off (but really nicely!). They said I should take it to a local watchmaker, or send it to them and they would correct the problem. Since I am not a huge fan of the bracelet to begin with, I took a chance over the weekend and used some pliers to bend the little finger thing that holds the clasp closed down a bit, and squeezed the safety clasp with my hand (really hard, it kinda hurt) to make it fit tighter. The clasp as a whole now closes tightly and doesn't pop open like it did, but I'm still not super pleased with Steinhart's response (mostly because they didn't offer to pay for the local jeweler, or shipping costs of the bracelet back to them - their offer to fix the problem is obviously acceptable).

I also have an Isofrane on its way, so I hope to get that before the weekend. YAY! Also, here's an updated photo on a Nato WITH a slip guard.










Anyway, I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Boggy

I got an email saying that the O1Ti is sold out. They are expecting new stock in about 3 weeks. Bummer!

I just checked their website, it is indeed sold out. Availability is mid October!!!


----------



## marked

Got an email today saying the are expecting a batch today for those who have orders in. After some quality control over the next 2-3 days the watches will ship. Hoping this means shipping by Thursday or Friday at the latest. o


----------



## spudknife

I am waiting for shipping confirmation... but is the watch really good or should i buy something else ?


----------



## Vindic8

Skeptical said:


> I just sent an email to make sure they didn't forget me. It's been 10 days since I got my confirmation saying it would ship in 5-8 days.


Remember its "within 5-8 working days after reception of your payment" not calendar days.


----------



## AlphaNovember

j3T_ said:


> They sure are taking their time. Almost 7 working days since payment, still no shipping notice.


I received the shipping notice today, at the end of working day 6 since payment confirmation. Needless to say, I was starting to believe I will not receive it on time, as their website had been updated with the "Available again soon " message for OT500.


----------



## RTea

JSal said:


> Wow.. that's a sin... as if an Omega bracelet aren't over priced as it is... so to charge $50 per extra link is ludicrous.
> 
> I would have screamed my head off to Omega if when I purchased my Planet Ocean it needed a link or two more to fit me.
> 
> Since the bracelets they use are expensive I can understand them wanting to save on costs by giving enough links to fit 80% of the wrists out there.
> But to not discriminate against the other 20% of customers with large wrists they should include a coupon with the watch to be used through the AD at the time of purchase to order any necessary additional links that the AD determines are needed when sizing the bracelet for the customer.


If AD purchased, Omega will usually supply a few extra links free if charge for the large wristed. It seems like many don't realize this but from my time spent in the Omega sub-forum, this seems to be the case.


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> Wow.. that's a sin... as if an Omega bracelet aren't over priced as it is... so to charge $50 per extra link is ludicrous.
> 
> I would have screamed my head off to Omega if when I purchased my Planet Ocean it needed a link or two more to fit me.
> 
> Since the bracelets they use are expensive I can understand them wanting to save on costs by giving enough links to fit 80% of the wrists out there.
> But to not discriminate against the other 20% of customers with large wrists they should include a coupon with the watch to be used through the AD at the time of purchase to order any necessary additional links that the AD determines are needed when sizing the bracelet for the customer.


Both of my Omega purchases were second hand on the forums here. They both did however come with the full compliment of links as they would if new. That however was not sufficient for a large wrist. If I were to purchase from an AD I would certainly make that a condition of the sale and I'm sure they would be happy to accommodate.


----------



## Skeptical

Vindic8 said:


> Remember its "within 5-8 working days after reception of your payment" not calendar days.


Sure, but I ordered and paid within 24 hours of the release. Did they sell out of the first batch before that?


----------



## Vindic8

Skeptical said:


> Sure, but I ordered and paid within 24 hours of the release. Did they sell out of the first batch before that?


If you paid on the 10th then today is 8 days. I'd be asking.


----------



## Skeptical

Vindic8 said:


> If you paid on the 10th then today is 8 days. I'd be asking.


As I have. But I was curious if everyone who had theirs shipped already ordered on the first day.


----------



## richy240

Skeptical said:


> As I have. But I was curious if everyone who had theirs shipped already ordered on the first day.


<-- first day


----------



## socal858

richy240 said:


> I got a response back from Steinhart on my buckle being super easy to open, and they basically told me to piss off (but really nicely!). They said I should take it to a local watchmaker, or send it to them and they would correct the problem. Since I am not a huge fan of the bracelet to begin with, I took a chance over the weekend and used some pliers to bend the little finger thing that holds the clasp closed down a bit, and squeezed the safety clasp with my hand (really hard, it kinda hurt) to make it fit tighter. The clasp as a whole now closes tightly and doesn't pop open like it did, but I'm still not super pleased with Steinhart's response (mostly because they didn't offer to pay for the local jeweler, or shipping costs of the bracelet back to them - their offer to fix the problem is obviously acceptable).
> 
> I also have an Isofrane on its way, so I hope to get that before the weekend. YAY! Also, here's an updated photo on a Nato WITH a slip guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone had a good weekend!


Thanks for the continued updates! I am disappointed that they don't seem to be too concerned about the bracelet and the poor closure.

I guess I'll have to find my 22mm iso, wherever the hell it's buried, and get a leather strap for dressy occasions.


----------



## thedave

I apparently have no patience at all. I thought I was in my 6-8 day window or better. Not so much.










4 days ago. Two were the weekend. I still have some waiting to do, apparently.


----------



## richy240

socal858 said:


> I am disappointed that they don't seem to be too concerned about the bracelet and the poor closure.


Yeah, me too, especially since I am liking the bracelet even more the more I wear it. Still the most disappointing part of the watch, but I like am liking it more and more every day. (I'm SUPER picky, by the way.) I actually can't figure out which I like more, the bracelet or the Nato - and when the Isofrane arrives, I'm sure it'll get even more difficult!


----------



## Vindic8

thedave said:


> I apparently have no patience at all. I thought I was in my 6-8 day window or better. Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days ago. Two were the weekend. I still have some waiting to do, apparently.


I think we all can get like that. It's funny what the mind will convince its owner of.


----------



## wis_dad

Hopefully I'll get some contact from Steinhart soon. Only paid on the 17th but haven't had payment confirmation from Stejngart directly. 

Money has come out of my account and Judith has given me an order number so I hope everything will go smoothly. 


On a separate note, where's the best place to get an Iso strap from? Has anyone with smaller wrists tried drilling a neat hole through an Obris to hell figment. I really fancy one of these rubber straps but don't know which brand to go for..


----------



## Vindic8

Boggy said:


> I got an email saying that the O1Ti is sold out. They are expecting new stock in about 3 weeks. Bummer!
> 
> I just checked their website, it is indeed sold out. Availability is mid October!!!


When did you get your payment confirmation?


----------



## JSal

marked said:


> Got an email today saying the are expecting a batch today for those who have orders in. After some quality control over the next 2-3 days the watches will ship. Hoping this means shipping by Thursday or Friday at the latest. o


I was in touch with them today and they confirmed they received a batch this evening (they are 6 hours ahead of NY) so mine shouldn't be too much longer as I ordered it on the day of release.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> I got a response back from Steinhart on my buckle being super easy to open, and they basically told me to piss off (but really nicely!). They said I should take it to a local watchmaker, or send it to them and they would correct the problem. Since I am not a huge fan of the bracelet to begin with, I took a chance over the weekend and used some pliers to bend the little finger thing that holds the clasp closed down a bit, and squeezed the safety clasp with my hand (really hard, it kinda hurt) to make it fit tighter. The clasp as a whole now closes tightly and doesn't pop open like it did, but I'm still not super pleased with Steinhart's response (mostly because they didn't offer to pay for the local jeweler, or shipping costs of the bracelet back to them - their offer to fix the problem is obviously acceptable).





socal858 said:


> Thanks for the continued updates! I am disappointed that they don't seem to be too concerned about the bracelet and the poor closure.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find my 22mm iso, wherever the hell it's buried, and get a leather strap for dressy occasions.


I'm sure they were just waiting to hear which way you chose to handle it Rich.

If you respinded to them and wanted to send it back they would have offered to cover shipping, and if you said you would take it locally to a watchmaker they would offer to cover it up to and at reasonable amount.


----------



## JSal

RTea said:


> If AD purchased, Omega will usually supply a few extra links free if charge for the large wristed. It seems like many don't realize this but from my time spent in the Omega sub-forum, this seems to be the case.


It makes all the sense in the world. I thought it was a little odd to hear that the other person had to purchase 2 links.
While I will never be in need of extra links for added length purposes, thank you for sharing that info for others with larger wrists.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

I paid last week (minor delay due to the hotmail debacle) and got my payment confirmation from Judith yesterday. Stated the same thing shipment of titanium due this week and should ship out end of he week/early next week after final QC


----------



## j3T_

Received my shipping notice this morning, will probably arrive in a day or two. Isofrane is already waiting


----------



## couscous garbit

Sixracer said:


> It has some interesting properties, likely due to minor differences in surface finish, where band, case, bezel can look different shades of grey due to their specularity (the angles with which they reflect and detract light).
> 
> My 3rd from the factory and about 6th overall Steinhart and it has best QC, fit, finish off all (no movement issue with GMT hand )
> 
> View attachment 5401210
> View attachment 5401218
> View attachment 5401226


The watch looks very nice !

Which size is your wrist ? (in centimeter if you know thanks ;-))


----------



## JSal

Sixracer said:


> It has some interesting properties, likely due to minor differences in surface finish, where band, case, bezel can look different shades of grey due to their specularity (the angles with which they reflect and detract light).
> 
> My 3rd from the factory and about 6th overall Steinhart and it has best QC, fit, finish off all *(no movement issue with GMT hand )
> *


I'm confused... The OT500 does not have a GMT movement.


----------



## JSal

couscous garbit said:


> The watch looks very nice !
> 
> Which size is your wrist ? (in centimeter if you know thanks ;-))


From looking at the 3 pictures in his original post, and seeing how it lays on his wrist... I'm going to take an educated guess and say his wrist size is 7 inches which is 17.78 cm or 177.8 mm

Let's see if he responds to your question as I'm curious to see how close I am.


----------



## Sail944

For those wondering, I just received my shipping notice from Steinhart, I ordered/Paid on the 11th. Now to see how long it'll take to get to Ohio...


----------



## Skeptical

I also got my shipping notification today. I'm happy.


----------



## Boggy

I placed my order Sept. 11. I was advised that my order will be filled mid Oct. Bummer


----------



## Vindic8

Boggy said:


> I placed my order Sept. 11. I was advised that my order will be filled mid Oct. Bummer


Was there a delay in your payment?


----------



## Craustin1

Got tracking this morning as well, hopefully in by Friday!


----------



## wis_dad

Boggy said:


> I placed my order Sept. 11. I was advised that my order will be filled mid Oct. Bummer


I've got a feeling mine will be the same.


----------



## stobievulture

paid on the 14th...conformation reckoned delivered 5-8 days...8 days...nothing yet!


----------



## Georgious

Working days.

WORKING DAYS, people.

Attention to detail may help, especially when being so obsessed with the minutiae of this order!



stobievulture said:


> paid on the 14th...conformation reckoned delivered 5-8 days...8 days...nothing yet!


6 by my count.


----------



## wis_dad

Boggy said:


> I placed my order Sept. 11. I was advised that my order will be filled mid Oct. Bummer


Edit: repost


----------



## Tom_ZG

As Winter is coming I am not sure which brown leather strap will look great on this. Any suggestions?

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Steinhart informed me that they process the orders based on confirmed payment date not order date. Mine was delayed slightly due to the hotmail mix up but am told it should ship this week. 

If you placed the order the day of release but didn't make payment for a few days/a week that could have delayed your order


----------



## thedave

Tom_ZG said:


> As Winter is coming I am not sure which brown leather strap will look great on this. Any suggestions?
> 
> sent from Moto X Pure Edition


I have a Gunny leather NATO on order, and a Bas and Lokes NATO that's pretty awesome. Both make really nice... regular?... straps too.


----------



## Tutto

Just got of the phone with steinhart. They recived a new batch today, I payed the 17.September and they will ship it on Friday.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have to say that after an initial "meh"!reaction, its design has grown on me. 
Wondering how the ti will hold up in real life, my own experiences with scratches are not that great, though I don't mind the battered look either, it is a different charm.


----------



## AlphaNovember

Just received my Ocean Ti today, 2 working days after shipping notification.









For my untrained eye, the color difference (indoor, incandescent lighting) between the titanium case and bracelet is minimal to nonexistent.

However, I am slightly bummed as there was no bracelet re-sizing tool included in the parcel, although I made a specific request when I placed the order.
In hindsight, I should have made this request via email too, not only as comment in the ordering web page...


----------



## thedave

@Sometime - broken image for me.

_Edit: must have been an outage. Pic back _


----------



## JSal

Sometime said:


> Just received my Ocean Ti today, 2 working days after shipping notification.
> View attachment 5452306
> For my untrained eye, the color difference (indoor, incandescent lighting) between the titanium case and bracelet is minimal to nonexistent.However, I am slightly bummed as there was no bracelet re-sizing tool included in the parcel, although I made a specific request when I placed the order.In hindsight, I should have made this request via email too, not only as comment in the ordering web page...


There is no need for Steinhart to send you a tool to resize the bracelet. All it takes is a common 1.6 mm precision screwdriver which you can purchase at any hardware store.


----------



## AlphaNovember

@ thedave: More pictures, hope they work this time (flash + incandescent lighting)

@JSal: Partially agree with you, for the reason you can buy the 1.6 mm screwdriver at any hardware store. But as I have requested this screwdriver via comment, I was expecting it to be delivered together with the watch.


----------



## Skeptical

I've had a few watches come with a strap changing tool, but I've never heard of one with tools to resize bracelets.


----------



## JSal

Skeptical said:


> I've had a few watches come with a strap changing tool, but I've never heard of one with tools to resize bracelets.


Neither have I, but he said he requested one...



Sometime said:


> @JSAL Partially agree with you, for the reason you can buy the 1.6 mm screwdriver at any hardware store. But as I have requested this screwdriver via comment, I was expecting it to be delivered together with the watch.


Screwdrivers for bracelets have never been given out or even sold by Steinhart so I'm not sure where they would get you one. 
Unless they asked one of their watchmakers to give you one of his personal tools and that's probably not going to happen. 
They do give out a hex head tool for removing and replacing straps on their models with hex head strap bars, like the Triton, or Aviation Series watches. 
And they sometimes give a spring bar removal tool with the purchase of a Limited Edition Watch. But that's it... 
In your email correspondence with them have they ever agreed to include it with your purchase? 
I can certainly understand your frustration but If they haven't then I wouldn't be too upset. 
Like I said, grab yourself a set of precision screwdrivers. They'll come in handy for more than just the bracelet.


----------



## JSal

Skeptical said:


> I've had a few watches come with a strap changing tool, but I've never heard of one with tools to resize bracelets.


Neither have I, but he said he requested one...



Sometime said:


> @JSAL Partially agree with you, for the reason you can buy the 1.6 mm screwdriver at any hardware store. But as I have requested this screwdriver via comment, I was expecting it to be delivered together with the watch.


Screwdrivers for bracelets have never been given out or even sold by Steinhart so I'm not sure where they would get you one. 
Unless they asked one of their watchmakers to give you one of his personal tools and that's probably not going to happen. 
They do give out a hex head tool for removing and replacing straps on their models with hex head strap bars, like the Triton, or Aviation Series watches. 
And they sometimes give a spring bar removal tool with the purchase of a Limited Edition Watch. But that's it...

In your email correspondence with them have they ever agreed to include it with your purchase?

If they haven't then I wouldn't be too upset. Like I said, grab yourself a set of precision screwdrivers. They'll come in handy for more than just the bracelet.


----------



## Sixracer

Sorry for the delay. My wrist is about 6.75 but I wear loose so sized for about 7" or 17.8cm.

JSal, my joke was about the ETA movement GMT hand issue that occasionally impacts Steinhart GMT watches and too frequently gets brought up on the forum. 


--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## Tom_ZG

Steinhart just posted on facebook pictures of the Titanium500 with their rubber strap.
I asked and there will not be Titanium clasp, however they are considering to treat it with media blasting so that it looks more like titanium.

I will get one in SS so that it fits my oceanGMT and titanium.


----------



## j3T_

Received mine today. Disappointed that the bezel is slightly misalligned. You can tell if you check the 3 and 9 marker. Apparently "premium" still doesn't mean decent quality control, this is my 3th Steinhart with a misalligned bezel. Next time I'll just ask to send me the bezel separately, I'm pretty sure I can do a better job myself.


----------



## j3T_

And for anyone interested, lume compared between Ocean Black, Ocean 500 and a Pelagos.


----------



## thedave

j3T_ said:


> Received mine today. Disappointed that the bezel is slightly misalligned. You can tell if you check the 3 and 9 marker. Apparently "premium" still doesn't mean decent quality control, this is my 3th Steinhart with a misalligned bezel. Next time I'll just ask to send me the bezel separately, I'm pretty sure I can do a better job myself.
> 
> View attachment 5460698


I laughed out loud when I saw your avatar, though. Seemed pretty perfect for the situation.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Hm on the picture it looks just that it needs one more click counterclockwise

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## j3T_

Tom_ZG said:


> Hm on the picture it looks just that it needs one more click counterclockwise
> 
> sent from Moto X Pure Edition


Yeah, if that was the case I would have done that. One click ccw and it's even more misaligned. I can give it a nudge to align correctly, but then it "ballances" between two clicks, the smallest touch makes it click left or right again then.


----------



## Sixracer

I have been tracking accuracy on mine for a few days. Very steady at +2 sec per day. I'm quite happy with that!


----------



## j3T_

Now, I do have the issue with the somewhat misalligned bezel insert but after a day of wearing it I have to say I love this watch. This will probably be my daily watch for some time to come. I didn't think I would have liked the domed sapphire but it's really fun seeing the rehaut through the bubbly glass


----------



## richy240

EDIT: Disregard, it says the name of the app in the screen capture.



Sixracer said:


> I have been tracking accuracy on mine for a few days. Very steady at +2 sec per day. I'm quite happy with that!
> 
> View attachment 5461122


----------



## Tom_ZG

j3T_ said:


> Yeah, if that was the case I would have done that. One click ccw and it's even more misaligned. I can give it a nudge to align correctly, but then it "ballances" between two clicks, the smallest touch makes it click left or right again then.


I didnt notice it before you said it but mine has the same issue.

What to do now?

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## j3T_

Tom_ZG said:


> I didnt notice it before you said it but mine has the same issue.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> sent from Moto X Pure Edition


Personally, I'll live with it. Bezel itself is quite tight on mine so I can set it between two clicks, and it holds well unless I really bump or push it. I have once removed and alligned an insert on a regular Ocean Black without damage so I might attempt it on this one in the future, but for now I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## delco714

Sixracer said:


> Sorry for the delay. My wrist is about 6.75 but I wear loose so sized for about 7" or 17.8cm.
> 
> JSal, my joke was about the ETA movement GMT hand issue that occasionally impacts Steinhart GMT watches and too frequently gets brought up on the forum.
> 
> --
> Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


 and my joke which most ignored or didn't realize was about the original issues with the oceans and the back casing being sharp and cutting your hair!


----------



## delco714

Tom_ZG said:


> Steinhart just posted on facebook pictures of the Titanium500 with their rubber strap.
> I asked and there will not be Titanium clasp, however they are considering to treat it with media blasting so that it looks more like titanium.
> 
> I will get one in SS so that it fits my oceanGMT and titanium.


You know the desk diving would tear that titanium clasp up no matter what grade. For the better


----------



## delco714

j3T_ said:


> Personally, I'll live with it. Bezel itself is quite tight on mine so I can set it between two clicks, and it holds well unless I really bump or push it. I have once removed and alligned an insert on a regular Ocean Black without damage so I might attempt it on this one in the future, but for now I'll leave it as it is.


You SHOULDN'T have to do that. What a pain in the ass and in my opinion unacceptable. Worth a free and back to Steinhart. Shame shame. They need to learn the hard way by paying FedEx.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

j3T_ said:


> And for anyone interested, lume compared between Ocean Black, Ocean 500 and a Pelagos.
> 
> View attachment 5460754


the OT500 and Pelagos both look great it may just be the photo angle but it almost looks like the Pelagos bezel is slightly off just like the OT500. Can't wait for mine to arrive hoping it ships before the weekend


----------



## Tom_ZG

j3T_ said:


> Personally, I'll live with it. Bezel itself is quite tight on mine so I can set it between two clicks, and it holds well unless I really bump or push it. I have once removed and alligned an insert on a regular Ocean Black without damage so I might attempt it on this one in the future, but for now I'll leave it as it is.


I think I'll do the same
Actually does not matter

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## j3T_

delco714 said:


> You SHOULDN'T have to do that. What a pain in the ass and in my opinion unacceptable. Worth a free and back to Steinhart. Shame shame. They need to learn the hard way by paying FedEx.


Maybe, but they're already out of stock. Who knows how long it would be then until I receive a replacement. I can live with it for now.



XxMACCAxX said:


> the OT500 and Pelagos both look great it may just be the photo angle but it almost looks like the Pelagos bezel is slightly off just like the OT500. Can't wait for mine to arrive hoping it ships before the weekend


It's the angle, my Pelagos is absolutely perfect


----------



## JSal

j3T_ said:


> Maybe, but they're already out of stock. Who knows how long it would be then until I receive a replacement. I can live with it for now.


You won't get a new watch... they'll replace the bezel. But you're better off having them send you a new Bezel so you can do it yourself to make sure it's perfect.


----------



## JSal

j3T_ said:


> Maybe, but they're already out of stock. Who knows how long it would be then until I receive a replacement. I can live with it for now.


You won't get a new watch... they'll replace the bezel. But you're better off having them send you a new Bezel so you can do it yourself to make sure it's the way you want it.


----------



## Sixracer

delco714 said:


> and my joke which most ignored or didn't realize was about the original issues with the oceans and the back casing being sharp and cutting your hair!


Love it! Had a layer of tape on the back of my OVM to protect my arm and then my NATO.

--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## JSal

Sixracer said:


> Love it! Had a layer of tape on the back of my OVM to protect my arm and then my NATO.


I never had an issue like this with any of my Ocean's.


----------



## JSal

Sixracer said:


> Love it! Had a layer of tape on the back of my OVM to protect my arm and then my NATO.


I never had an issue like this with any of my Ocean's.


----------



## thedave

Some pics I stumbled upon. Russian site, but good shots.

http://kingowatch.ru/titanovyij-dajver-steinhart-ocean-one-titanium-500.html


----------



## MrDagon007

I must say that the lumed bezel looks awesome in night shots.
Indeed there is a Pelagos influence but it is enough of its own thing. I begin to find it quite an attractive proposition .


----------



## wis_dad

Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today. 

I paid on the 18th and have been told it will be a couple of days before I get a tracking/shipping number.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Aid1987 said:


> Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today.
> 
> I paid on the 18th and have been told it will be a couple of days before I get a tracking/shipping number.


I'm in the exact same boat. I have a bucks party next Saturday night, hope it arrives by then so I can take it out for a night on the town


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> I never had an issue like this with any of my Ocean's.


The issue was short lived about 6 ish years ago..Then they started buffing the case back..It's when they started using the new one with the mermaid thingy


----------



## Sail944

Just got mine at my office here in Cincinnati. Can't wait to get out of this meeting and tear it open! haha


----------



## socal858

Aid1987 said:


> Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today.
> 
> I paid on the 18th and have been told it will be a couple of days before I get a tracking/shipping number.


where did you hear this? I paid and received order confirmation on the 14th but have not received a shipping email


----------



## Vindic8

Aid1987 said:


> Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today.


Please let us know where you are hearing this.

I ordered and paid on the 13th. I received my payment confirmation on the 14th. I have no shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## Skeptical

I missed FedEx today. Oh, well. I didn't expect it until Monday anyway.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Just ordered my. Can't wait

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## richy240

Just wanted to leave this here... I got my Isofrane, and aside from being surprised that it's MASSIVE for a 22mm strap, I love it. (That being said, I don't have a lot of experience with rubber straps, so there's that.)










The size of the strap/buckle actually makes the watch case seem slightly smaller, which is fine by me. And the buckle doesn't match perfectly, but as an aftermarket accessory that's probably pretty common - it's close enough.


----------



## wis_dad

socal858 said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today.
> 
> I paid on the 18th and have been told it will be a couple of days before I get a tracking/shipping number.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you hear this? I paid and received order confirmation on the 14th but have not received a shipping email
Click to expand...




Vindic8 said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know where you are hearing this.
> 
> I ordered and paid on the 13th. I received my payment confirmation on the 14th. I have no shipping confirmation yet.
Click to expand...

I emailed Judith about my order earlier in the week but didn't get a reply but when I sent it again and that's what she told me. Mine was paid for on the 18th and she said I'd have to wait a few more days to get a tracking number.

Edit: sorry, I just re-read her email, her exact words were "today, we pack orders with payment date of the 14th of September". - "today" being 25th September.

Perhaps they'll pack them today and ship Monday..


----------



## Sail944

Got my orders today! Love mine but my co-worker does not, so will be posting up in for-sale ads soon, or maybe just ship back to Steinhart?

Obligatory pic below!


----------



## wis_dad

^ that looks great Sail. Get some wrist shots up if you can.


----------



## JSal

Deleted - accidental Redundant post.


----------



## JSal

OK guys... I received mine tonight.

Here is my evaluation of exactly how the watch is finished and why there is a color difference between the case and bracelet.

The case and bezel are a true brushed titanium finish...

The bracelet has been media blasted which will give it a darker color, but here is the kicker.... I don't know why this was done but it appears after the media blasting they did a light brush finish on top of the media blasted finish. 
Here is how you can tell...
Open the safety clasp on the bracelet and look at the recessed area that the safety clasp sits in... you will see the original matte media blasted finish.

I have a theory as to why they used this process. Remember, this is just speculation and theory on my part and I may be wrong.

I believe they ordered X amount of titanium bracelets from the manufacturer that makes the bracelets for them and there was a miscommunication. The bracelet manufacturer thought they were supposed to be made with a media blasted finish. 
When the mistake was discovered they decided that instead of losing X amount of bracelets and having to find a use for them, they deecided to do a brushed finish on top of the media blasted finish. 
Again.. this is just a theory and speculation on my part as to why they finished the bracelet as they did.

I tried to capture it on camera. I think you can see the difference in the picture but in person it is quite obvious.









*And here is the requisite wrist-shot.*


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> OK guys... I received mine tonight.
> 
> Here is my evaluation of the watch ....


John, what are your thoughts on the watch? I'd love to hear an experienced review.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> John, what are your thoughts on the watch? I'd love to hear an experienced review.


Sorry about that. I was so wrapped up in the finish and the fact that every time I uploaded the dial pic the website rotated the pic that I forgot to give a quick review.

Fit and finish is amazing for the price and would be amazing at an even higher price. 
The watch is certainly a great value.

While looking at it online it looked to me that it was very different from the regular sub homage. But when looking quickly at the watch on your wrist there is no mistaking it's iconic lines. 
But between the dials coloring, and the straight sword hands it is enough to give this watch a personality all its own.
The engraved and lumed ceramic bezel is also very nice and just what I've wanted to see from Steinhart for quite some time. Now I'd like to see it in a matte ceramic finish and some other colors. I'd also like to see it sold as an accessory. 
I need to say that my bezel lines up perfectly at 12 o'clock, as one or two other members said theirs did not. I also see what another member mentioned about the difference in the way the bezel spins and clicks compared to the Stainless Steel Ocean One. 
The reason for this is just as I suspected. 
The bezel is made from Titanium which is about 50% lighter than steel and it is also stiffer. With this weight difference and stiffness you will feel more vibration when turning the bezel and the added weight of the stainless steel bezel requires less force to rotate and the steel dampens the vibrations.

I would have liked applied indices with polished chrome around the lume, with matching hands. 
But as much as I thought I wouldn't like the all white lume indices and hands, they seem to work very well and do not cheapen the look of the watch at all. 
It is just a different look and I am quite satisfied with the way it looks.

Not much to say about the Soprod A10-2 movement as I own several watches with this movement and it is by far one of the smoothest. It is also is nicely decorated and looks very nice through the display case back of the watch.

As I said in my prior post, the case, bezel, and caseback are a typical brushed titanium.
I believe the darker color difference of bracelet was created by first media blasting the bracelet and then a light bushed finish was applied on top.
Why Steinhart did this is a mystery. Media blasting will always create a darker finish. 
As I explained and showed with the picture of the clasp, you can see where they did not brush the surface of the bracelet underneath the safety flip clasp.
I believe this is because they did the brush finish finish to the bracelet while it was closed.
I have a theory as to why they used this process. Remember, this is just speculation and theory on my part and I may be wrong.

I believe they ordered X amount of titanium bracelets from the manufacturer that makes the bracelets for them and there was a miscommunication. The bracelet manufacturer thought they were supposed to be made with a media blasted finish. 
When the mistake was discovered they decided that instead of losing X amount of bracelets and having to find a use for them, they deecided to do a brushed finish on top of the media blasted finish. 
Again.. this is just a theory and speculation on my part as to why they finished the bracelet as they did.

*And here is the requisite wrist-shot.*
View attachment 5479953


----------



## Sparky16

I wish I had known you're selling . . . too late for me. 
Just placed my order in, gotta wait at least 3 weeks!



Sail944 said:


> Got my orders today! Love mine but my co-worker does not, so will be posting up in for-sale ads soon, or maybe just ship back to Steinhart?
> 
> Obligatory pic below!


----------



## JSal

Sparky16 said:


> I wish I had known you're selling . . . too late for me.
> Just placed my order in, gotta wait at least 3 weeks!


If you just placed your order I'm sure they will cancel it for you. Ask Sail944 if he will hold the watch for you till you get an official cancelation on the order.

If all goes well I bet you'll have it on your wrist in by Wednesday next week.


----------



## Sparky16

Sails was SOLD instantly as he only asked for what he paid. There's another one for sale, but I'm not inclined to pay premium.
Anyone else thinking to bail out? Let's talk.



JSal said:


> If you just placed your order I'm sure they will cancel it for you. Ask Sail944 if he will hold the watch for you till you get an official cancelation on the order.
> 
> If all goes well I bet you'll have it on your wrist in by Wednesday next week.


----------



## JSal

Sparky16 said:


> Sails was SOLD instantly as he only asked for what he paid. There's another one for sale, but I'm not inclined to pay premium.
> Anyone else thinking to bail out? Let's talk.


I agree... the weeks will pass fast and you will have a brand new one direct from Steinhart before you know it.


----------



## Sparky16

I'm sure there's a few who is seriously debating whether to return or to keep not wearing the watch at all. 
Most are very happy with their new Titanium Ocean, but everyone's taste is not the same. I hope I can connect with one of those. PM me! ;-)


----------



## JohnLT13

The more I see it the less I like it. I emailed to cancel order. Is this an easy process with Steinhart? Ive never purchased thru them before.


----------



## Vindic8

JohnLT13 said:


> The more I see it the less I like it.


I can respect that. It's funny, the more I see of it the more excited I am to get mine.

This is an awesome picture another owner posted. The contrast of the Titanium is apparent here. For me the point of having this is to diversify my collection. I want it BECAUSE it doesn't look like every other stainless piece I have.


----------



## JSal

I noticed something else about the bracelets finish last night.

The underside of the bracelet is a standard brushed finish. The sides of the bracelet are too, but that was obvious.
They both match the finish of the case. While the top of the bracelet (as I said in a prior post) was media blasted and then lightly brushed.


----------



## JohnLT13

Very nice collection. I purchased on impulse but have this I wear daily. Kind of redundant to have two Ti dive watches with great lume.





Vindic8 said:


> I can respect that. It's funny, the more I see of it the more excited I am to get mine.
> 
> This is an awesome picture another owner posted. The contrast of the Titanium is apparent here. For me the point of having this is to diversify my collection. I want it BECAUSE it doesn't look like every other stainless piece I have.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Little update on the accuracy
Nice average 










sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## Skeptical

I don't have time to size it, but mine came in. I love the dark look. And at least my bezel lines up properly 










Edit



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonsphere

I had listed mine for sale, but I am liking how it looks more and more on a Navy/White NATO.

I would like to find a NATO that has a blue that matches the minute makers / second hand / "Titanium 500" label.


----------



## Sixracer

spoonsphere said:


> I had listed mine for sale, but I am liking how it looks more and more on a Navy/White NATO.
> 
> I would like to find a NATO that has a blue that matches the minute makers / second hand / "Titanium 500" label.


Panatime has an Ocean Blue Zulu that is a decent match. 
http://www.panatime.com/22ocbl3rists.html


----------



## Craustin1

spoonsphere said:


> I had listed mine for sale, but I am liking how it looks more and more on a Navy/White NATO.
> 
> I would like to find a NATO that has a blue that matches the minute makers / second hand / "Titanium 500" label.


Looks great with that strap already, keep it !


----------



## JSal

spoonsphere said:


> I had listed mine for sale, but I am liking how it looks more and more on a Navy/White NATO.
> 
> I would like to find a NATO that has a blue that matches the minute makers / second hand / "Titanium 500" label.


How about these two? 
Last night I ordered the wider double striped one.

22mm Panatime Black Ballistic Nylon Nato with Blue Stripe and 3 Stainless Steel Rings 10.5"/267mm









22mm Panatime Black Ballistic Nylon Nato with Double Blue Stripes and 3 Stainless Steel Rings 10.5"/267mm


----------



## Sixracer

These are on the cheap side but the Ducati blue stripe would look pretty good too. You could take a Scotch-Bright pad to the hardware and give it a brushed appearance. 
NATO Regimental Strap Blue Ducati stripe â€" Cheapest NATO Straps


----------



## Vindic8

spoonsphere said:


> I had listed mine for sale, but I am liking how it looks more and more on a Navy/White NATO.
> 
> I would like to find a NATO that has a blue that matches the minute makers / second hand / "Titanium 500" label.


I have this one waiting for the watch to arrive, I'm hoping it matches.


----------



## Vindic8

Duplicate Post


----------



## spoonsphere

Thank you for the strap recommendations! One of the things I like about this NATO strap is the canvas keeper.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgious

Finally got my shipping confirmation, but FedEx says it's going to Marshall, NC - which is definitely not NJ. Odd.


----------



## Boggy

Was thinking about this blue leather strap...


----------



## JSal

Georgious said:


> Finally got my shipping confirmation, but FedEx says it's going to Marshall, NC - which is definitely not NJ. Odd.


It's just where the international incoming flight is landing. I'm on Long Island and when I ordered it usually lands in Tennessee for some reason and we are geographically very close to one another.


----------



## Georgious

Gotcha - thanks! I figure it may be something like that, so I'm not too worried (yet).


----------



## JSal

Georgious said:


> Gotcha - thanks! I figure it may be something like that, so I'm not too worried (yet).


Fedex says that's where it's going, or that's where it is?

It should have the final destination as the city of NJ you're in.

But if it says Marshall, N.C. Something may be wrong.

Where does it say it is now? If I could see the tracking I could tell what's going on.

If you want to PM me the tracking number I will look.at it. Just don't post it here.


----------



## wis_dad

I was just checking my junk mail for something and I just came across my tracking email! 

Should hopefully have my OT500 delivered tomorrow.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

I got my tracking email earlier today too, don't think it will but would be awesome if it made it here by friday. I have a bucks party saturday night and would be cool to rock this for the evening


----------



## thedave

Got mine as well. Paid on the 15th, got confirmation on the 17th. Also got an email saying my Gunny strap has shipped. Good morning all around!


----------



## Skaface199

Georgious said:


> Finally got my shipping confirmation, but FedEx says it's going to Marshall, NC - which is definitely not NJ. Odd.


Huh, that is odd, because that's where I live; I guess they sent you the wrong tracking info? I received my tracking too, but mine also shows the destination correctly as Marshall, NC. If I receive two, I'll send it your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgious

Yikes, got your direct message. Looks like we have the same tracking number, not sure what that really means for my watch though. I already reached out to Steinhart about it when I first received the shipping confirmation, but no reply yet.


----------



## thedave

Georgious said:


> Yikes, got your direct message. Looks like we have the same tracking number, not sure what that really means for my watch though. I already reached out to Steinhart about it when I first received the shipping confirmation, but no reply yet.


More than likely they copy/pasted the email and forgot to update the tracking number. Best case is they shipped both watches properly and just gave you the wrong tracking number.


----------



## Georgious

Yeah, the optimist in me had the same thought. We shall see!


----------



## socal858

Do your tracking numbers (for those who received emails monday) still show Label Created, or is it showing actual updates?


----------



## Skaface199

The one I (and Georgious) received still says it's just been created. It did say in the email it takes up to 48 hours to update for USA shipments, so we'll see. It would be nice to see some movement, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Label created. Also a warning about the storm coming up the eastern US. Hope that doesn't slow down delivery.


----------



## JSal

Skaface199 said:


> Huh, that is odd, because that's where I live; I guess they sent you the wrong tracking info? I received my tracking too, but mine also shows the destination correctly as Marshall, NC. If I receive two, I'll send it your way.


That was one of my hunches but the other georgious never got back to me with the tracking number so I could check.


----------



## Sparky16

Is this one piece or two piece design?
Sorry, I'm ne t this kind of strap, I just ordered mine.

A link for the strap will be great, thanks!



valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky16

Above strap looks like TWO piece design . . . not sure.


----------



## socal858

Sparky16 said:


> Above strap looks like TWO piece design . . . not sure.


I think it's two piece. check out the extra reinforcing stitching on the strap near the lugs


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sparky16 said:


> Is this one piece or two piece design?
> Sorry, I'm ne t this kind of strap, I just ordered mine.
> 
> A link for the strap will be great, thanks!


That is a 2 piece strap

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...avy-18-mm-20-mm-22-mm-24-mm?variant=812918905

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

valuewatchguy said:


> That is a 2 piece strap
> 
> http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...avy-18-mm-20-mm-22-mm-24-mm?variant=812918905
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They also sell the 1 piece Nato

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...hed-premium-nato-strap-navy?variant=812864653

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky16

Thanks for the links, Valuewatchguy
I'll get a TWO piece strap, looks more secure that way.



valuewatchguy said:


> They also sell the 1 piece Nato
> 
> Brushed Premium NATO strap Navy - Cheapest NATO Straps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

Is the face black or gray? I thought it was black but in some photos I'm seeing now it looks gray? This was the problem I had with the OVM. I thought it was black but it turned out gray so I sold it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

*BLACK*


----------



## Sparky16

According to many forum owners and Steinhart website, it has BLACK dial. 
I understand it isn't always easy to tell what the color is when viewed from different angle, lighting doesn't help either.



chadwright said:


> Is the face black or gray? I thought it was black but in some photos I'm seeing now it looks gray? This was the problem I had with the OVM. I thought it was black but it turned out gray so I sold it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Sparky16 said:


> According to many forum owners and Steinhart website, it has BLACK dial.
> I understand it isn't always easy to tell what the color is when viewed from different angle, lighting doesn't help either.


It has to do with texture too. So when shooting at different angles and in macro shots it changes the look.

I noticed on mine when I took a one up of the dial it looked slightly grainy and more of a very dark charcoal. But for all intensive purposes the dial is black.

Looking at it with the naked eye at any angle or lighting, it's black.


----------



## Skeptical

Quite black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

Thanks for all the responses. That looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

Got my FedEx Customs duties bill yesterday. Not bad: $14 in duties (I'm in US) and $7 fee from FedEx for forwarding it.


----------



## Sparky16

Have anyone requested shipping by different carrier, ie; Deutsche Post(DHL)?
If so, still got charged for customs duty plus FedEx fee? AFAIK, UPS charges the same, they call t BROKERAGE FEE, for packages coming from Canada while USPS doesn't.

I requested my watch to be shipped via DHL instead of default FedEx, and received positive confirmation this morning. I'll report back on shipping time and whether they charge the same custom duty. 

DHL is vey capable global EMS carrier based in Germany, also has delivery operations in US. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thedave

Sixracer said:


> Got my FedEx Customs duties bill yesterday. Not bad: $14 in duties (I'm in US) and $7 fee from FedEx for forwarding it.


Haven't done this before - does delivery get held up while they invoice/wait for payment?


----------



## Vindic8

thedave said:


> Haven't done this before - does delivery get held up while they invoice/wait for payment?


No, they send it through and then chase it later with a bill in the mail.


----------



## thedave

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## thedave

Curses. Just got my delivery notice, and it's 9:30 am here. Now I have to work all day knowing I have a toy waiting for me at home!

_Edit: My first-world-problems are real!_


----------



## wis_dad

My wife who was coincidently working from home today rang to let me know mine has arrived. Only 2 and a half hours until I get home!


----------



## Vindic8

Aid1987 said:


> Looks like everyone who paid on the 14th will have their watches sent out today.
> 
> I paid on the 18th and have been told it will be a couple of days before I get a tracking/shipping number.


I have to say I'm pretty frustrated reading that people who paid on the 18th are getting watches today and my watch bought on the 13th hasn't left Germany yet.


----------



## marked

Vindic8 said:


> I have to say I'm pretty frustrated reading that people who paid on the 18th are getting watches today and my watch bought on the 13th hasn't left Germany yet.


I paid on the 13th or 14th.

mine was delivered today. I live in California. Maybe you should try contacting Steinhart....


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Tom_ZG

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 5536578


Can you post more pictures? Still thinking about rubber strap

sent from Moto X Pure Edition


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## oshee

Tom_ZG said:


> Can you post more pictures? Still thinking about rubber strap
> 
> sent from Moto X Pure Edition


It looks and feels fantastic, if I may add. It has a very pleasurable vanilla smell. It makes you feel like you want to eat it.


----------



## thedave

Super mini review after having it for an hour or so - it's beautiful. The bezel is hot, and the design is really well considered - better than the pics. The movement is sexy as heck.

The bracelet is very meh, like others have said. I realize I'm comparing SS to titanium, but the bracelet on my Seiko 5 is superior in almost every way. For as light as it is, there's just no softness to it. Oh well - it still looks nice.


----------



## Coopner

Vindic8 said:


> I have to say I'm pretty frustrated reading that people who paid on the 18th are getting watches today and my watch bought on the 13th hasn't left Germany yet.


I paid on the 17th (Australian time) when the site still showed as having stock and still don't have a tracking number. I contacted them and got this response on the second attempt for some info:

_if the actual stock of the Titanium will last, we will pack your watch and send you an email with tracking number.
_
_However, the Titanium was VERY much asked for, and it could be, that you have to wait for the next supply scheduled to come in approx. mid of October, only. We apologize for the delay._

Frankly if they are taking payments for items and sending responses that the item will be dispatched in a number of days but in fact they are out of stock, they should be contacting me, not me chasing them. They should probably be offering the option of a refund too.


----------



## Vindic8

Coopner said:


> I paid on the 17th (Australian time) when the site still showed as having stock and still don't have a tracking number. I contacted them and got this response on the second attempt for some info:
> 
> _if the actual stock of the Titanium will last, we will pack your watch and send you an email with tracking number.
> _
> _However, the Titanium was VERY much asked for, and it could be, that you have to wait for the next supply scheduled to come in approx. mid of October, only. We apologize for the delay._
> 
> Frankly if they are taking payments for items and sending responses that the item will be dispatched in a number of days but in fact they are out of stock, they should be contacting me, not me chasing them. They should probably be offering the option of a refund too.


Mine is finally on it's way. I'm excited to get it but frustrated with the bumps along the way. This is my fourth watch bought directly from Steinhart and the least smooth so far.


----------



## JohnLT13

Kinda feeling foolish for cancelling my order now. Watch looks amazing guys.


----------



## Neuron1965




----------



## JSal

Neuron1965 said:


> View attachment 5548498


This is a perfect picture is the perfect example to show what I was talking about earlier in the thread when someone asked if the dial was black.

Yes, the dial is black. But if looked at very closely with a loop or close up camera pic you can see a grained finish which makes it appear a dark charcoal gray.

But make no mistake. When looked at with the naked eye the dial looks very black.


----------



## Neuron1965

Yes, lots of Texas Sun when I took these pics today


----------



## Vindic8

Mine came in tonight. It's dark so the lighting is poor. I'll take better pics tomorrow with more straps. However I'm liking it on the Hirsch strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Coopner said:


> I paid on the 17th (Australian time) when the site still showed as having stock and still don't have a tracking number. I contacted them and got this response on the second attempt for some info:
> 
> _if the actual stock of the Titanium will last, we will pack your watch and send you an email with tracking number.
> _
> _However, the Titanium was VERY much asked for, and it could be, that you have to wait for the next supply scheduled to come in approx. mid of October, only. We apologize for the delay._
> 
> Frankly if they are taking payments for items and sending responses that the item will be dispatched in a number of days but in fact they are out of stock, they should be contacting me, not me chasing them. They should probably be offering the option of a refund too.


I know this isn't what you want to do but they will cancel your order and refund money if you ask. Don't feel like you're stuck waiting for a watch and they have your money. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyd01

Are the lugs straight on this one? Love the O1B but the lugs are too straight compared to my other watch. Would happily buy another Steinhart with curved lugs. Any advice?


----------



## valuewatchguy

jeremyd01 said:


> Are the lugs straight on this one? Love the O1B but the lugs are too straight compared to my other watch. Would happily buy another Steinhart with curved lugs. Any advice?


Here it is next to a OVM gen 1.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=20667097

Same lugs

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

I know this is an automatic, and has hacking seconds, but does it have a manual wind setting/whatever? If the watch came with "instructions" I missed them...


----------



## Sixracer

Watch will manual wind once you have unscrewed the crown (but have not pulled it out). Pulled to first position you can set date while seconds still tick. Pulled out to second position the seconds will stop (hack) and you can set time. 

(Note, don't set date with time within a few hours of midnight or you may damage the movement)

(Note, above corrected... phone replies always give me trouble)


----------



## thedave

@Sixracer thanks! I didn't want to do anything I wasn't supposed to. Also thanks for the note about midnight. I didn't know that.


----------



## JSal

thedave said:


> @Sixracer thanks! I didn't want to do anything I wasn't supposed to. Also thanks for the note about midnight. I didn't know that.


And don't fully wind it by hand or wind it constantly by hand. Just a few turns to get the movement started, or shake the watch to get it started. Then set it and put it on your wrist for it to wind itself.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

OK quick question guys mine just arrived. Pics etc to come later but I thought the bracelet used torx head screws from what everyone was saying but mine are flat head. Have I just been misinterpreting what everyone was saying or a mine different?

And if mine are the same what size driver to I need?


----------



## JSal

XxMACCAxX said:


> OK quick question guys mine just arrived. Pics etc to come later but I thought the bracelet used torx head screws from what everyone was saying but mine are flat head. Have I just been misinterpreting what everyone was saying or a mine different?
> 
> And if mine are the same what size driver to I need?


You misinterpreted what was said.

You want a 1.6 mm precision screwdriver.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

legend figured it was me. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get it as it's a public holiday here today. The Fedex driver was nice enough to drop it off anyway though.


----------



## XxMACCAxX




----------



## Coopner

Vindic8 said:


> Mine is finally on it's way. I'm excited to get it but frustrated with the bumps along the way. This is my fourth watch bought directly from Steinhart and the least smooth so far.


Mine is too finally on its way. Communication could have been better but still looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## XxMACCAxX




----------



## RejZoR

Wow, that's a really nice looking watch. Kinda like the blue details, they spice it up a bit, but not too much.


----------



## blabla99

My friend received it a few days ago. 
It's gorgeous 😍


----------



## JSal

blabla99 said:


> My friend received it a few days ago.
> It's gorgeous 😍


I wish the chapter ring really was blue (like the Odisea) as it appears in the photo above due to reflection in the crystal. Unfortunately only some of the numbers around the chapter ring are blue.

*Steinhart Odisea
*


----------



## thedave

Got my customs bill today. Steinhart claims the bracelet is only €35.80 of the €495.80 total claimed value. That seems pretty fitting to the (lack of) quality in the bracelet in comparison with the rather high quality of the rest of the watch. 

The movement is valued at €260 and the case at €200.


----------



## JRMARTINS

is it just me or this thread died all of a sudden?


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Most have gotten their hands on this beauty. I'm trying to be as patient as possible, while waiting for mine. 😜


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Same me, waiting and waiting 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> Same me, waiting and waiting
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


There should be quite a few like us too. Hahahah... Have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Heh,must be 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slck

....Waiting waiting. This weekend won't be easy without work to distract me from waiting.


----------



## SleepySimon

Slck said:


> ....Waiting waiting. This weekend won't be easy without work to distract me from waiting.


Same here... Fishing around for something to keep me occupied... OVM Mk 1?


----------



## Sparky16

Was told mine will be shipped in 3-6 working days . . . it was Oct 06 . . . 8 working days ago.
Anxiously waiting for the watch with new Steinhart rubber strap and a Nato strap in hand.

Sorry for crappy cell phone photo, I didn't want to get the D810 out for this.


----------



## Vindic8

SleepySimon said:


> Most have gotten their hands on this beauty.


That is the case for me. When mine came in I stopped reading/posting about it and started wearing and enjoying it. It has been my daily wearer since it arrived. I am very pleased with this watch.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

I got told mid October but,so far nothing. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Vindic8 said:


> That is the case for me. When mine came in I stopped reading/posting about it and started wearing and enjoying it. It has been my daily wearer since it arrived. I am very pleased with this watch.


This was my first spend over $150 on a watch. Feel like I fell into lucky... Really love the modern take on diver that this is.


----------



## watchninja123

how does this pre order work? I purchased 2 of these and filled out all info. but was not asked for payment info. Are they going to make it first then I pay?


----------



## SleepySimon

ninja123 said:


> how does this pre order work? I purchased 2 of these and filled out all info. but was not asked for payment info. Are they going to make it first then I pay?


I pre-ordered one on 12 Oct. The order confirmation came almost instantly, which I payed immediately with PayPal. The next day, I received the acknowledgement from Steinhart.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

ninja123 said:


> how does this pre order work? I purchased 2 of these and filled out all info. but was not asked for payment info. Are they going to make it first then I pay?


I have ordered on 25th Sept,got email confirmation,paid and got confirmation of payment within few hours on same day. Now just sit down and wait. 


SleepySimon said:


> I pre-ordered one on 12 Oct. The order confirmation came almost instantly, which I payed immediately with PayPal. The next day, I received the acknowledgement from Steinhart.


Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> I have ordered on 25th Sept,got email confirmation,paid and got confirmation of payment within few hours on same day. Now just sit down and wait.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Guess you're in the same boat for the end-Oct batch. Steinhart must be getting swamped with orders for this piece!


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Don't know really,was expecting delivery mid October not really end of it. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky16

ninja123 said:


> how does this pre order work? I purchased 2 of these and filled out all info. but was not asked for payment info. Are they going to make it first then I pay?


When I ordered mine on Sept 28, the pre-order status showed Mid-Oct delivery, but still no shipping notice. Delivery estimate was End-Oct well before your order, IIRC.

German Standard Time is GMT+2, you'll likely receive your confirmation the next business day.



Nautiliusisback said:


> Don't know really, was expecting delivery mid October not really end of it.


Same here. Looks like Steinhart is having hard time keeping up with demand. I suppose you'll before I get mine.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Sparky16 said:


> When I ordered mine on Sept 28, the pre-order status showed Mid-Oct delivery, but still no shipping notice. Delivery estimate was End-Oct well before your order, IIRC.
> 
> German Standard Time is GMT+2, you'll likely receive your confirmation the next business day.
> 
> Same here. Looks like Steinhart is having hard time keeping up with demand. I suppose you'll before I get mine.


I will let you know once in my hands.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackie1001

ninja123 said:


> how does this pre order work? I purchased 2 of these and filled out all info. but was not asked for payment info. Are they going to make it first then I pay?


You should have had an email requesting payment once you placed the order. They won't process the order until payment has been received as far as I know.

I placed my order on the 1st of Oct, hoping to receive by the end of the month but for that to be possible they'd need to have the new batch on hand right now. I suspect this is not the case though.


----------



## Sparky16

Have anyone received their Ocean Titanium 500 when the order was placed while the pre-order status was "mid-October delivery"? 

A day or two after I placed my order, the status was changed to "end of October delivery", hoping to get mine by the end of Oct.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Sparky16 said:


> Have anyone received their Ocean Titanium 500 when the order was placed while the pre-order status was "mid-October delivery"?
> 
> A day or two after I placed my order, the status was changed to "end of October delivery", hoping to get mine by the end of Oct.


Not I didn't.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

An answer I got from Steinhart is:


since September 21st we inform in our online shop that pre-ordering is possible, but delivery will not be before end of October.

As soon as we get the next supply, we will do a last quality control. Thereafter, packing will start according to the date the payment was seen.


----------



## Neuron1965

The best thing you can do about OT500 is to get a SS bracelet. What a difference!!! quality and feel is so much better including the look in my opinion. SS is smooth, doesn't pull hairs and matches interestingly enough the edge of the bezel and the crown are lighter in color than the case. The titanium bracelet is darker anyway than the titanium case so no big change overall.


----------



## thedave

Neuron1965 said:


> The best thing you can do about OT500 is to get a SS bracelet. What a difference!!! quality and feel is so much better including the look in my opinion. SS is smooth, doesn't pull hairs and matches interestingly enough the edge of the bezel and the crown are lighter in color than the case. The titanium bracelet is darker anyway than the titanium case so no big change overall.


Um, wow. Steinhart, or after-market?


----------



## SleepySimon

For those who have not ordered... 
Seems Gnomon has priority over those who pre-ordered...


----------



## Sparky16

SleepySimon said:


> For those who have not ordered...
> Seems Gnomon has priority over those who pre-ordered...


For $670? I'd rather wait a little more.


----------



## SleepySimon

Sparky16 said:


> For $670? I'd rather wait a little more.


Never really noticed the price as I'm waiting for mine, direct from Steinhart...


----------



## thedave

SleepySimon said:


> For those who have not ordered...
> Seems Gnomon has priority over those who pre-ordered...


I imagine they preordered (heck they may have put in an order before they were available to the public through Steinhart, but that's conjecture).

Not that that makes the wait any easier.


----------



## SleepySimon

thedave said:


> I imagine they preordered (heck they may have put in an order before they were available to the public through Steinhart, but that's conjecture).
> 
> Not that that makes the wait any easier.


The wait is terrible... 
I bought this a few days back to temporarily cure the itch


----------



## thedave

Totally a cross-post from another thread, I hope this isn't too frowned upon. Got my Gunny leather NATO today, looks awesome IMHO.


----------



## Neuron1965

Steinhart, I've complained about the quality of the original titanium one and sent them pictures with scratches that it got in only 4 days. I told them that I love the watch and plan to keep it, not wanting to return it just for the bracelet and they were kind enough and shipped to me the SS free of charge. The edges of the titanium bracelet are also very sharp not smoothed out like the SS. SS is 10 times better, I'm so happy now, I think I got the perfect watch. The top heaviness of the watch is also gone since it balances perfectly with the weight of the SS bracelet. The accuracy is simply amazing with +2 sec / day very consistent. Soprod A10-2 was actually my number one movement choice for the perfect watch hunt, it has all the bells and whistles of the Top grade ETA (Glucydur balance wheel - no change with temperature, Incabloc shock-absorber, 5 positions adjustments making it COSC certifiable on request). Nothing beats this watch on the market today considering the high quality and the decent price, nothing else comes even close. So you can't go wrong with it, excellent job Steinhart!!! See full movement details here: 
www.soprod.ch/EN/index_htm_files/Brochure_SOP_A10-2.pdf


----------



## fbonnus

I'm totaly agree.

Me, i have put it on the rubber and it's awesome

It a marvelous watch perhaps the best of the best on the market now . Mine have +1s/day accuracy !


----------



## JRMARTINS

The SS bracelet on a titanium watch, to me, seems wrong! If I'm not happy with the bracelet my route of choice would be rubber, the Steinhart rubber and the improved Borealis Isofrane style rubber, and also some Natos and Perlon . Just my opinion.


----------



## Sparky16

JRMARTINS said:


> The SS bracelet on a titanium watch, to me, seems wrong! If I'm not happy with the bracelet my route of choice would be rubber, the Steinhart rubber and the improved Borealis Isofrane style rubber, and also some Natos and Perlon . Just my opinion.


The whole idea of buying this watch is the lightweight, at least for me.
I'm holding a brand new rubber strap from Steinhart, waiting for my watch to arrive. Rubber strap look awesome on this one.


----------



## skipwilliams

Boy that's a nice looking combo. I really like the titanium / blue combination.


----------



## Vindic8

Loving this watch.


----------



## Vindic8

Duplicate


----------



## Sparky16

No wonder why its so popular, there's absolutely ZERO offered for sale. It's been 26 days since I placed/paid my order, still no shipping notice. 
Gnomon online doesn't have this in stock, yet.



Vindic8 said:


> Loving this watch.


----------



## SponsorSFC

Having read this thread on Friday and stared longingly at all the wrist shots I decided I would get on the pre order for the next batch.

I just received my payment confirmation today, it said that shipping would occur 5-8 days from payment but I assume that this is just standard text and not actually indicative of when the new batch will start to be sent out.


----------



## MrDagon007

Titanium bracelets because of the nature of titanium will scratch easier, unless a specific alloy makes it harder. It will soon look like a comfortable old jeans. So better embrace the style rather than avoid it, I think.


----------



## mackie1001

SponsorSFC said:


> Having read this thread on Friday and stared longingly at all the wrist shots I decided I would get on the pre order for the next batch.
> 
> I just received my payment confirmation today, it said that shipping would occur 5-8 days from payment but I assume that this is just standard text and not actually indicative of when the new batch will start to be sent out.


Indeed. I queried this with them and the 5-8 days applied once they have stock on hand. I'm really hoping for an email this week. I ordered on the 1st of Oct.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

mackie1001 said:


> Indeed. I queried this with them and the 5-8 days applied once they have stock on hand. I'm really hoping for an email this week. I ordered on the 1st of Oct.


May be short lifted,I.have bought it on 25 th sep and so far silent.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky16

In stock at Gnomon Watches for $670(shipping may not be free) right now. Titanium bracelet is out of stock, only with rubber strap.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Sparky16 said:


> In stock at Gnomon Watches for $670(shipping may not be free) right now. Titanium bracelet is out of stock, only with rubber strap.


That's a bit steep!!!


----------



## JSal

JRMARTINS said:


> That's a bit steep!!!


Gnomon's price was all inclusive. They used to include FREE shipping and they also paid the import duty for you.

I'm not sure if they still do it but you can check their website.

Edit: I just checked their website and they no longer cover the import duty. But they still offer FREE local and International Shipping.

See here..

Free International Shipping.


----------



## delco714

Seems like Steinhart seriously underestimated the desire for this piece. Glad I didn't jockey for it at this point ( plus not a titanium watch fan)


----------



## JRMARTINS

JSal said:


> Gnomon's price was all inclusive. They used to include FREE shipping and they also paid the import duty for you.
> 
> I'm not sure if they still do it but you can check their website.
> 
> Edit: I just checked their website and they no longer cover the import duty. But they still offer FREE local and International Shipping.
> 
> See here..
> 
> Free International Shipping.


Still a bit on the expensive side.

It comes to €608 after conversion, plus the 23% custom taxes it comes to a grand total of €747, and all that on the rubber strap. Personally I would prefer to wait until it's available directly and with the extra € I save buy the rubber strap.


----------



## Sparky16

Received an email response from Steinhart this morning(Oct 27th, 2015) a few minutes ago. Looks like my order will be on its way shortly(a day or two, keeping my fingers crossed). Here's the email text;



> Dear Steven,
> 
> we expect the next supply of the Titanium to arrive from Switzerland today. After a last double check, packing will continue according to the day the payment was seen.
> We'll have to ask customs for the necessary papers. As soon as we get them, you'll get an email with tracking number. Thx for waiting.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Best regards,
> 
> Judith H. Kuchler
> Steinhart Watches GmbH


----------



## guspech750

Vindic8 said:


> Loving this watch.












Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## SponsorSFC

After seeing Sparky16's post I may have gotten a bit over enthusiastic and ordered 6 NATO straps from natostrapco.com

As I only ordered and paid over the weekend I suspect mine will probably be a bit further off but it is good to see that they are expected to start shipping soon.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Delivery approx begging of November. Looks like they got new batch in. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> Delivery approx begging of November. Looks like they got new batch in.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Guess I'm not the only one refreshing that page a few times a day.


----------



## SponsorSFC

They are in stock but not ready to go due to an 'issue' with the bracelets..

I just had this email arrive:

"Dear SponsorSFC,

ok, we took note.

The Titanium came in, but unfortunately we are facing a slight problem with the bracelets. As soon as this is solved, we'll pack and ship.

You'll receive an email with tracking number.

Sorry for the delay, we apologize.





Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH"


----------



## Vindic8

SponsorSFC said:


> They are in stock but not ready to go due to an 'issue' with the bracelets..


Interesting, That also explains why the Gnomon offering has only rubber available. I wonder if they tried for for a better bracelet based on feedback and the new one has issues.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> Guess I'm not the only one refreshing that page a few times a day.


Lol ye I do.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC

I asked Judith what the issue was with the bracelets. 

Apparently the problem is the watches were shipped to Steinhart without them due to a trainee error. 

So that definitely explains why only the rubber option is available at the moment.


----------



## Vindic8

My experience with the OT500.

When I ordered my first Steinhart I was very impressed with the price to quality ratio. They do a phenomenal job at this. The value is superb. It was the Ocean One Black Ceramic. Great watch. It immediately became my daily wearer. I loved nearly everything about it. 

As I had the watch for awhile there were a few things however that I would tweak if I could. They did not detract from my enjoyment of the watch but I felt it could be improved. 

1. I have never been a fan of Mercades Hands. They seem, less then masculine to me. 

2. The C1 luminova is not as bright as BGW9. I also prefer a blue lume to green. 

3. I really like display case backs. The reason I like automatics is to marvel at the majesty and complexity of the movement. 

4. I thought I would like the cyclops but I found that it somehow made it more difficult for me to read the date at a glance not easier.

5. I had mixed feelings about the direct Submariner homage aspect. 

In September when the OT500 made it's debut I was excited that it seemed to maintain all of the strengths of the O1B but also cover all of my desired tweaks. I considered the lumed bezel, the Soprod movement and the titanium construction a bonus.

Since it arrived I have worn it every day. I am very happy with this watch. I love the grey look. To me it looks more interesting then the standard homogenous stainless steel look that everyone sports.

Some have stated they have issue with the bracelet and I can understand, however in my opinion the same criticisms of the bracelet (mainly the clasp) apply across all of the Ocean series, including the SS versions. The bracelet is light and that can really throw you off. 

My Ti has held up great. I got my first small swirly on the clasp yesterday. You have to look close to see it. I expected it to be more prone to marks then the SS but so far that hasnt been my experience.

In the final analysis I love this watch. I would recommend it without hesitation. This is a prime example of the value that Steinhart provides.


----------



## SleepySimon

Interesting blunder...


----------



## SponsorSFC

It certainly is, though full points to Steinhart customer service for letting me know there will be a delay as soon as they realised and then even better by being upfront about the cause.

I am fine to wait considering what I am getting for my money but the way that my enquiry has been handled makes me confident that it will be resolved without fuss.

I suspect there is one very embarrassed Swiss in Jura right now.


----------



## Richqqqq

SleepySimon said:


> Interesting blunder...


Yes. "Trainee error" is sufficiently vague. None the less, a stand up company that will deliver...... Eventually.


----------



## SleepySimon

Richqqqq said:


> Yes. "Trainee error" is sufficiently vague. None the less, a stand up company that will deliver...... Eventually.


Just hope they'll deliver soon... 
While waiting for the OT500, I'm getting more watches than I should...


----------



## Sixracer

"Sorry officer, but I wasn't speeding. It was a trainee error we hope to have resolved shortly."


----------



## Scranbag

Ordered on-line (and payed for) OT500 less than 36 hours ago. Have just received shipping e-mail. 
Ordered on rubber strap instead of metal after reading previous posts. Thanks all. 
So far impressed with Steinhart. 
Problem is - I will be away from home tomorrow for several day's, so will miss the delivery. aaaargh! Will just have to be patient and wait until I return home.


----------



## mackie1001

I was tempted to switch my order to rubber but decided to be patient and order the rubber strap separately. I figured resale would be easier with a bracelet and a rubber strap.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

November yet???  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> November yet???
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


One more day till November!


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> One more day till November!


O have never before waited for watch in such stress lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Lol... Wonder if Steinhart will throw in something extra for those who waited...


----------



## Hwkaholic

Interested in getting my hands on one of these. However, a bit hesitant due the "scratchability" of titanium. Can any current owners attest to the durability of the titanium both on the case and bracelet? 

Thanks!!


----------



## deskwebs

If they make a similar quality watch with the OVM design, I'm all in.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

November,wake up Steinhart! 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback

So we got now mid November delivery slot or what? 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> So we got now mid November delivery slot or what?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Hopefully before Christmas...


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Ye,hopefully,but defo not happy camper. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackie1001

I've got all the straps I need. I'd rather get the watch now and wait for the bracelet. I'm not even going to use the bracelet!


----------



## Tom_ZG

To move away a bit from shipping topic


----------



## Sparky16

Your strap looks matching great with Ocean500 Titanium. 
Please share some info with us. Thanks



Tom_ZG said:


> To move away a bit from shipping topic


----------



## Scholes

Tom_ZG said:


> To move away a bit from shipping topic


Fantastic combo and shot!


----------



## Scholes

This has been a great thread - I know now I have to get on the list!


----------



## mackie1001

I cheekily asked if they'd ship the watch on its own and then the bracelet later (I have a rubber and a couple of NATO straps already) but they said it wasn't possible. Patience is a virtue I guess...


----------



## Sparky16

You'd better place your order ASAP, if you wanted your Ocean500 Titanium by Christmas. That's a big IF, I really mean it. 
Here's the response I received this morning from Stainhart about my order status. Mine was ordered and paid for on Sept 29th.

FYI, week 46 is the week of Nov 15th.
I'll consider myself lucky if I get mine by Thanksgiving day, seriously.



Scholes said:


> This has been a great thread - I know now I have to get on the list!


----------



## n1k0

Talking about strap, here's my OT500 on a blue suede zuludiver one


----------



## Sparky16

If anyone received their Ocean500 Titanium or shipping notice/tracking number lately, please share when you ordered/paid for yours.

This is really frustrating not knowing when to receive my order. Expected shipping date was Mid-October when I placed my order, it was delayed to beginning of November, now another two weeks.


Steinhart really needs to have their website improved. They should at least have some sort of "ORDER STATUS" tab, so anyone can check on their shipping status. With 10 hours of time difference(I'm in CA), it takes another day to receive email reply, which is huge waste of time for Steinhart.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Sparky16 said:


> Your strap looks matching great with Ocean500 Titanium.
> Please share some info with us. Thanks


Thanks
It is a strap from Miros time called composite. It is rubber core + canvas exterior. I rather like it.
Composite Uhrenarmbänder - Miro's Time

BTW to all you waiting your Ti500 - are there used ones selling for price premium? I have put my eye on Tudor BB so thinking should I set it FS or not.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Tom_ZG said:


> BTW to all you waiting your Ti500 - are there used ones selling for price premium? I have put my eye on Tudor BB so thinking should I set it FS or not.


I've been watching them on the sales forum and sellers are selling them for $600-$650 which if I'm not mistaken is more than what you can get a new one for directly from Steinhart. Assuming when they're in stock of course.


----------



## Vindic8

Hwkaholic said:


> I've been watching them on the sales forum and sellers are selling them for $600-$650 which if I'm not mistaken is more than what you can get a new one for directly from Steinhart. Assuming when they're in stock of course.


Just to help put it in context when I bought mine on Sept 13th. It came to €525.80 EUR or $612.07 USD (that includes €30.00 EUR shipping). I then paid $15.00 USD import fee so I have $627.07 USD into mine direct from Steinhart.


----------



## thedave

Vindic8 said:


> Just to help put it in context when I bought mine on Sept 13th. It came to €525.80 EUR or $612.07 USD (that includes €30.00 EUR shipping). I then paid $15.00 USD import fee so I have $627.07 USD into mine direct from Steinhart.


Ditto for me. $600 (shipped) would actually be a small savings.


----------



## Hwkaholic

thedave said:


> Ditto for me. $600 (shipped) would actually be a small savings.


I'd rather pay $600-$630 for a brand new one than a used one...


----------



## SponsorSFC

mackie1001 said:


> I cheekily asked if they'd ship the watch on its own and then the bracelet later (I have a rubber and a couple of NATO straps already) but they said it wasn't possible. Patience is a virtue I guess...


Great minds think alike.

I asked the same thing yesterday as I have a bunch of NATOs incoming but they said that the straps by themselves would not be available until Spring 2016.


----------



## JSal

Tom_ZG said:


> Thanks
> It is a strap from Miros time called composite. It is rubber core + canvas exterior. I rather like it.
> Composite Uhrenarmbänder - Miro's Time
> 
> BTW to all you waiting your Ti500 - are there used ones selling for price premium? I have put my eye on Tudor BB so thinking should I set it FS or not.


I have the exact same strap. If anyone in the US wants to order it you can get it from Panatime. They ship very quickly and you'll have it in 3 or less working days.

22mm Panatime Black Waterproof PU Ballistic Watch Strap with Blue Stitching 120/80


----------



## thedave

JSal said:


> I have the exact same strap. If anyone in the US wants to order it you can get it from Panatime. They ship very quickly and you'll have it in 3 or less working days.
> 
> 22mm Panatime Black Waterproof PU Ballistic Watch Strap with Blue Stitching 120/80


That's sweet. I might get that for my SKX007...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tom_ZG said:


> Thanks
> It is a strap from Miros time called composite. It is rubber core + canvas exterior. I rather like it.
> Composite Uhrenarmbänder - Miro's Time
> 
> BTW to all you waiting your Ti500 - are there used ones selling for price premium? I have put my eye on Tudor BB so thinking should I set it FS or not.


I sold mine for less than $600.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

I see there are a couple up for sale on that well known auction site. One from the US and one from the UK.


----------



## wis_dad

Has anyone found any nice leather strap combos for the OT500?

I'm new to aftermarket straps and I'm finding it hard to find something (looking at pictures online) that I think will compliment the modern look of the OT500.


----------



## Mediocre

I am stuck between this, a pre-owned Muhle SAR, or an date only Damasko.....All three appear to be tough, great value watches


----------



## Vindic8

Aid1987 said:


> Has anyone found any nice leather strap combos for the OT500?
> 
> I'm new to aftermarket straps and I'm finding it hard to find something (looking at pictures online) that I think will compliment the modern look of the OT500.


I've tried it on a black Hirsch carbon. I thought it worked.


----------



## Cannonball

valuewatchguy said:


> I sold mine for less than $600.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


There's even one for sale for $500. Not mine.

You may have to do a bit of searching.

I bet it's gone quick though.

[edit] it did sell today.


----------



## Sparky16

I have been looking for one but I haven't seen one of these offered for sale on this B&S board. Please point me to the FS thread. 
Tired of waiting for mine, Steinhart needs to do better job updating order status, IMHO.



Cannonball said:


> There's even one for sale for $500. Not mine.
> 
> You may have to do a bit of searching.
> 
> I bet it's gone quick though.
> 
> [edit] it did sell today.


----------



## ps90s

Sparky16 said:


> I have been looking for one but I haven't seen one of these offered for sale on this B&S board. Please point me to the FS thread.
> Tired of waiting for mine, Steinhart needs to do better job updating order status, IMHO.


Sparky...Hang on a few days. I'm going to list mine on the boards midweek. I have an extra rubber factory strap with it. MINTY


----------



## Felipe Hohagen

Why did you sell it if you don't mind? I was about to pull the trigger but not sure now. Awesome specs but not sure if I would get used to the Ti tone and no heft, plus the straight case and large l2l. No problem with the metal but since I intend to wear it regularly not sure. Would get an Oris Aquis but a bit expensive for now. I am now considering a Certina DS action diver instead, though I don't like the fact that the bezel is too smooth for my taste (have actually tried it unlike the Steinhart). Probably would be a more reliable choice but not sure, still the O1 Ti specs seem great, aside for the case shape/dimensions. I have a +- 6.75" wrist. Anyone has owned the Certina DS diver? would really appreciate your comments. Any thoughts or suggestions? It has blue lume but not sure if it is BGW9, think not.


----------



## Felipe Hohagen

Why is so many people selling theirs? Didn't get use to Ti? the tone? fit?


----------



## XxMACCAxX

mines not going anywhere anytime soon. It's fast become a favourite for me. Plan on doing a proper review soon once I get time now i've had it for a while.

This watch has plenty of heft.....it feel similar to my stainless 40mm OWC. Yes it is lighter than an equivalent 42mm but it doesn't feel cheap or flimsy (the clasp would be the only possible exception to this)


----------



## SponsorSFC

I asked Judith for an update regarding the bracelets & delivery. Apparently this is the expected delivery dates to Steinhart by the bracelet supplier:

"100 pieces on the 18[SUP]th[/SUP], another 200 pieces on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] of November, plus 300 pieces on the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] of December"

So hopefully there were less than 100 pre-ordered or if there were more they all paid after me


----------



## richtel

SponsorSFC said:


> I asked Judith for an update regarding the bracelets & delivery. Apparently this is the expected delivery dates to Steinhart by the bracelet supplier:
> 
> "100 pieces on the 18[SUP]th[/SUP], another 200 pieces on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] of November, plus 300 pieces on the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] of December"
> 
> So hopefully there were less than 100 pre-ordered or if there were more they all paid after me


Thanks for the update! I'm going to need to just hang in there!


----------



## deskwebs

Titanium 500 owners: I have a 6.5in wrist, will this be a problem? I'm on the edge of pre-ordering this model but the 42mm size seems too large for my wrist size.


----------



## wis_dad

deskwebs said:


> Titanium 500 owners: I have a 6.5in wrist, will this be a problem? I'm on the edge of pre-ordering this model but the 42mm size seems too large for my wrist size.


My wrist is a little bigger at 6.75" and I love it.

It's the biggest watch I own and I'd definitely but another this size.


----------



## Sixracer

I have a few Oceans and they fit excellent on my 6.75ish wrist. Nice on a NATO too which adds some height. 
Here is my T500 














And another 42mm ocean...


----------



## thedave

Aid1987 said:


> My wrist is a little bigger at 6.75" and I love it.
> 
> It's the biggest watch I own and I'd definitely buy another this size.


Ditto on size, and it feels great. The flat lugs aren't a problem at all, IMHO.


----------



## Boggy

Any updates regarding availability of the O1Ti? I heard there is further delay from Mid to End of November. Any truth in this?


----------



## SponsorSFC

Boggy said:


> Any updates regarding availability of the O1Ti? I heard there is further delay from Mid to End of November. Any truth in this?


Not sure if you saw my post a few posts up, if you haven't ordered & paid for one already the you probably won't see availability until the end of the month at the earliest or early December at the latest. As far as I am aware the first batch of 100 is all allocated to pre-orders that have already paid:



SponsorSFC said:


> I asked Judith for an update regarding the bracelets & delivery. Apparently this is the expected delivery dates to Steinhart by the bracelet supplier:
> 
> "100 pieces on the 18[SUP]th[/SUP], another 200 pieces on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] of November, plus 300 pieces on the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] of December"


----------



## Boggy

Ooops. Sorry, I overlooked your earlier post. Thanks for the info!



SponsorSFC said:


> Not sure if you saw my post a few posts up, if you haven't ordered & paid for one already the you probably won't see availability until the end of the month at the earliest or early December at the latest. As far as I am aware the first batch of 100 is all allocated to pre-orders that have already paid:


----------



## Boggy

Ooops. Sorry, I overlooked your earlier post. Thanks for the info!



SponsorSFC said:


> Not sure if you saw my post a few posts up, if you haven't ordered & paid for one already the you probably won't see availability until the end of the month at the earliest or early December at the latest. As far as I am aware the first batch of 100 is all allocated to pre-orders that have already paid:


----------



## GrandPuba

I am glad I pre ordered more than a month ago, but you won't know where you are in line... my guess is that there are quite some ti500's ordered.
I think it would be nice if Steinhart sends an email / statement to all who preordered and paid regarding these delays, instead of informing by ourselves for updates, this is the 5th delay!( mid oktober, end oktober, begin november, half november, end november )
It's that I follow and update the steinhart website daily and saw the delay again popping up this afternoon ( I had good hope untill yesterday ;-) ), and also follow this thread, and saw about the preorder expectations update on what to expect when, thanks for this SponsorSFC!

BTW I think you can't preorder without paying can you? is your preorder valid without paying?


----------



## Sparky16

sorry, double post


----------



## Sparky16

When Nikon or Canon launches a new and exciting DSLR body or lens, it soon becomes available for pre-order. In that case, one has to provide credit card in order to secure your spot, but your credit card won't get charged until the order is filled and ready to ship.


I ordered my Ocean1 Titanium 500 on Sept 28, paid on 29th(yes, Steinhart charged my Amex along with foreign transaction fee about $15!), but haven't received ANY update whatsoever from Steinhart except their generic email response like, " . . . your order will be sent out in 5 to 8 working days . . . blah blah blah" <|

Sick of being kept in dark without any updates, I just canceled my order and waiting for refund. Good for a lucky soul who's waiting anxiously.


----------



## richtel

(repost- bbs mangled my message!)

That's a very understandable position.

That's a very long time to have paid for goods you have not yet received- and the lack of communication is indeed frustrating. It's cash in hand which could be used for other purposes or earnt interest on. On the other hand when we pre-purchased the watch we knew we had no promise of delivery within a certain timeframe other than the estimate on the website. From steinhart's perspective as a small retailer they are at the mercy of their suppliers and had they not received pre-payments for what has balooned into a huge number of orders they might have had real cash flow issues- not that that is justification for poor communication. In addition without pre-payment they might have needed to deal with much smaller batches which might well have increased prices.

I think a realistic compromise might be for a downpayment/deposit with the balance payable on shipping. At least we have the option of a full refund.


----------



## SponsorSFC

GrandPuba said:


> I am glad I pre ordered more than a month ago, but you won't know where you are in line... my guess is that there are quite some ti500's ordered.
> I think it would be nice if Steinhart sends an email / statement to all who preordered and paid regarding these delays, instead of informing by ourselves for updates, this is the 5th delay!( mid oktober, end oktober, begin november, half november, end november )
> It's that I follow and update the steinhart website daily and saw the delay again popping up this afternoon ( I had good hope untill yesterday ;-) ), and also follow this thread, and saw about the preorder expectations update on what to expect when, thanks for this SponsorSFC!
> 
> BTW I think you can't preorder without paying can you? is your preorder valid without paying?


You can pre-order without paying. I enquired about this when I ordered. The only catch is that the watches are shipped in order of payment received so you wouldn't end up receiving yours until all the other pre-paid orders had been filled.

I ordered and paid on the 26th of October and have been told that while they cannot say for sure which batch mine is in it is possibly in the initial 100 but if not that then definitely the 2nd delivery of 200 to land on the 25th.

So for those that paid much earlier I would expect that you would all be in the initial 100 due to land tomorrow. Hope that helps, but if you are really desperate for more information a quick email to Steinhart will probably get you what you need.


----------



## SponsorSFC

I tried to edit my last post to include a response to Sparky16 but it cut it off.

I hope that it is not too late for you to reevaluate your decision as having paid so long ago I would strongly expect that you would have been in the first batch due to arrive at Steinhart tomorrow.

To be fair it wouldn't have been Steinhart that charged you the foreign transaction fee that would be your bank/Amex. I have two different Amex cards one through my bank and one airline branded direct through Amex. The bank issued card charges foreign transaction fees whereas the direct card does not.

While I don't want to come across as a know it all but if you really were that anxious you may have had more success satisfaction contacting Steinhart directly before you cancelled your order rather than complaining on a forum then cancelling. If I am wrong and you did contact them directly and did not receive a satisfactory explanation then I apologise and fully support your decision. 

I agree that the lack of pro active communication and the pre-order and payment system needs improvement but it is not really a fair comparison putting Steinhart with less than 20 employees up against the processes implemented by two large multinational companies with multi billion dollar annual revenue an tens of thousands of employees.

There are plenty of other companies that take full payment for pre-orders across various industries so it is not an unusual situation.


----------



## Sparky16

SponsorSFC said:


> .. . If I am wrong and you did contact them directly and did not receive a satisfactory explanation then I apologise and fully support your decision . . .


I wouldn't say you're wrong, but I have contacted Steinhart directly a few times. Rather than telling me what IS going on, they chose to respond as ". . . we'll do our best to send yours in 5 to 8 working days . . .", I received this same generic response every time I inquired from the very beginning of pre-order more than a month and a half ago.

I fully understand that Steinhart is a small company with only 20 or so employees, but that doesn't give them the convenient excuse not giving timely update to fully paid pre-order customers.



> There are plenty of other companies that take full payment for pre-orders across various industries so it is not an unusual situation.


Really? Sorry, I'm new to this watch making industry, could you please name a couple of them outside of this watchmakers? I have never heard of them anywhere.


----------



## Sparky16

On October 5th, I sent them an inquiry on the shipping satus, saying this Ocean Titanium 500 watch is meant to be my birthday present. 
Here's the reply;



> Dear Steven,
> 
> We will try to do our best. But I'm sure that we would be able to ship the order within next 3-6 working days. Delivery time - 2-3 days.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Best regards,


Doesn't look very sincere estimate, see for yourself. If they're level with me, I would have understood.


----------



## Sparky16

.


----------



## SponsorSFC

Sparky16 said:


> I wouldn't say you're wrong, but I have contacted Steinhart directly a few times. Rather than telling me what IS going on, they chose to respond as ". . . we'll do our best to send yours in 5 to 8 working days . . .", I received this same generic response every time I inquired from the very beginning of pre-order more than a month and a half ago.
> 
> I fully understand that Steinhart is a small company with only 20 or so employees, but that doesn't give them the convenient excuse not giving timely update to fully paid pre-order customers.
> 
> Really? Sorry, I'm new to this watch making industry, could you please name a couple of them outside of this watchmakers? I have never heard of them anywhere.


Fair enough if they have told you that it will be within that period and they have not followed up then that is very poor.

My experience has been completely different. I was told that delivery was due to them at the end of October, when I followed up they confirmed they had received the watches but not the bracelets and was then updated with the expected delivery schedule I posted before.

Regarding fully paid pre-orders this is common in other industries the most prevalent would be the video game industry. Games and consoles are often pre-ordered and prepaid months before the release date. This is by all means not the only industry that this occurs in but it is definitely common practice. Mobile phones are also often sold and paid for prior to their release.

You could even argue that products on Kickstarter, Indiegogo et al are all pre-paid pre-orders. While you are not technically pre-ordering but rather investing in the hope of receiving a reward in practice this is pretty much pay now receive the product when it is ready with the added risk that the product never eventuates.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sparky16 said:


> I wouldn't say you're wrong, but I have contacted Steinhart directly a few times. Rather than telling me what IS going on, they chose to respond as ". . . we'll do our best to send yours in 5 to 8 working days . . .", I received this same generic response every time I inquired from the very beginning of pre-order more than a month and a half ago.
> 
> I fully understand that Steinhart is a small company with only 20 or so employees, but that doesn't give them the convenient excuse not giving timely update to fully paid pre-order customers.
> 
> Really? Sorry, I'm new to this watch making industry, could you please name a couple of them outside of this watchmakers? I have never heard of them anywhere.


Check Kickstarter for all types

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky16

Kickstarters are usually of smaller amount and they're NOT pre-orders.


----------



## thedave

Sparky16 said:


> Kickstarters are usually of smaller amount and they're NOT pre-orders.


Well, let's be honest, Kisckstarter can say that all they want but... They're preorders with "risk."

Look at some of the watch Kickstarter projects. Many don't have a level below say, $450 USD. I don't consider that anything but a preorder, and definitely not of a "smaller amount."


----------



## Sparky16

thedave said:


> Well, let's be honest, Kisckstarter can say that all they want but... They're preorders with "risk."
> 
> Look at some of the watch Kickstarter projects. Many don't have a level below say, $450 USD. I don't consider that anything but a preorder, and definitely not of a "smaller amount."


I asked for fully paid pre-orders outside of watch making industries.


----------



## Atty

love the classic look, but I wish they make it in a 45-46mm case size


----------



## 92gli

Definitely picking up one of these once the early hype and shipping drama is over with.


----------



## thedave

Sparky16 said:


> I asked for fully paid pre-orders outside of watch making industries.


I was responding to something you posted. Sorry if it didn't directly answer an earlier question.


----------



## thrichar

Ordered one back in late September with an anticipated delivery date of mid October. Emailed last week for an update and received the following:

_unfortunately, we will get the next supply of the Titanium by earliest end of week 46, only. After a last double check was done, shipping will continue *according to the day the payment was seen*. You'll get an email with tracking number. Thx for waiting. We fully understand if you are angry and do apologize for the long delay, very sorry.

_So I'm assuming this means no stock until this week at the earliest?


----------



## SleepySimon

They should be able to ship out 100pcs with bracelets this week, unless the Swiss factory pushes back the delivery date again.


----------



## SponsorSFC

Sparky16 said:


> I asked for fully paid pre-orders outside of watch making industries.


And I provide you with a very common example from companies much larger than Steinhart which you seem to have conveniently ignored as it does not conform to your narrative.



Sparky16 said:


> Kickstarters are usually of smaller amount and they're NOT pre-orders.


You are right they are not pre-orders as you have no guarantee that you will ever receive anything rather than just a delay of a couple of months.

They are definitely not smaller amounts as other posters have mentioned many have higher value pledges and others have higher numbers of items, like this cooler which had over 60,000 people pre-pay at a minimum of $165 each, even if you are only talking revenue that would comfortably dwarf Steinharts annual production of all their models.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...1st-century-cooler-thats-actually/description

I understand that you are not happy and have some sympathy for your situation but this is not an unheard of occurrence and it is in reality a function of the size of the company and the complications in producing such an item with an obviously higher than expected demand.

As you have stated that you cancelled your order then perhaps it is best we leave the train of this discussion here and go back to the watch itself or any updates to the delivery for those still waitng if we get any.


----------



## SponsorSFC

thrichar said:


> Ordered one back in late September with an anticipated delivery date of mid October. Emailed last week for an update and received the following:
> 
> _unfortunately, we will get the next supply of the Titanium by earliest end of week 46, only. After a last double check was done, shipping will continue *according to the day the payment was seen*. You'll get an email with tracking number. Thx for waiting. We fully understand if you are angry and do apologize for the long delay, very sorry.
> 
> _So I'm assuming this means no stock until this week at the earliest?


Yeah 100 of the titanium bracelets are due at Steinhart today (18/11) and 200 next Wednesday. So I would expect that after they are checked and fitted that shipping will start either end of this week or early next week.


----------



## ATXWatch

I am not absolving Steinhart from poor communication or delays. But I would like to note that while I am a relative newbie in watches, I am a seasoned buyer of fine wine. A large portion of the world's best wines are bought and paid for in advance and delivered often many years later. This process is called "futures" or "en primeur". A single chateau like Mouton Rothchild can sell tens of millions in wine years before they deliver it.

I still own wines I purchased in 2011 and have yet to be delivered. And yes, wine buyers get burned occasionally if they are chasing the lowest prices...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rnrprof

What a cool design by Steinhart - I've bought 8 of them and may have to do it again with this one. Does anyone know how I can get them to ship to me in the US using USPS so I am not saddled with those $30+ USD duties through Fed Ex?


----------



## rnrprof

If anyone knows where I can get one used let me know. Looking at Steinahrts site just now it seems like they are out until the end of the month and then or course 2 weeks to get it to me.


----------



## Sparky16

rnrprof said:


> Does anyone know how I can get them to ship to me in the US using USPS so I am not saddled with those $30+ USD duties through Fed Ex?


No matter which carrier you use, you won't be able to evade customs duty. Watches shipped from Germany to US are subject to tariff, since there's no Free Trade Agreement(FTA) between Germany an US.


----------



## rnrprof

Does the incoming tariff differ when buying from the UK or an individual in Germany or other EU countries- I know that I have bought a number of watches from Spain and Portugal from auction houses and told them to ship EMS and never had to fill out the watch valuation form like Fed Ex supplies nor had I been charged duties. I did however have to do so when I won a Patek and wanted it shipped safely due to the cost and then of course I filled out the Fed Ex form but even then, since the US maximum tariff for a watch movement is about $1.80 or so the $10,000 watch cost almost nothing in fees as it was a rubber strap and stainless case- case worth maybe $50 and strap $25 by my evaluation and the balance was the value of the Patek movement.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Shipped via FedEx, you'll get fees every time. I have received watches from the UK shipped via EMS and paid no tax or fees. Just as long as the shipper lists as a gift or as something other than a "watch". I've had shippers list them as chronograph or chronometers and not paid tax or fees.


----------



## SleepySimon

Good news, by tomorrow or latest by Monday, 60pls of OT500 should be shipped.


----------



## richtel

Unfortunately we're still in the position that we don't know how many prepaid orders they have had for us to build a picture of our position in the line. I appreciate the metrics of possibly having x deliveries followed by y deliveries but we won't know for sure we're in any of them until a shipping notification. It surely couldn't be too difficult to work out whose order will be delivered in which batch and let the customers know- it would surely allow a customer to make an informed decision whether to bail on the deal or not.


----------



## mackie1001

I just got a shipping confirmation so hopefully it should be with me tomorrow or the next day (Germany to UK). Ordered on 1st of Oct.


----------



## GrandPuba

Ordered the 13 Oct, no email yet!


----------



## Jonathan1979

Ordered 28sept. Received shipping details today. It should be here ( belgium) by wednesday


----------



## Drewwerd

Hello, I'm new but have been lurking for the past month. Wanted to post my order info to help someone in the future. I ordered and payed on 11/10 and have not heard a word. I am in the U.S.


----------



## Craustin1

Welcome to the Madness that watch collecting holds 



Drewwerd said:


> Hello, I'm new but have been lurking for the past month. Wanted to post my order info to help someone in the future. I ordered and payed on 11/10 and have not heard a word. I am in the U.S.


----------



## pj_hack

Hello everyone! I'm new too and I'm going to introduce myself in the proper thread in about 5 minutes. But I'd like to bring my contribute before by collecting here order details of some users that have previously written in this thread.
You can add your experience taking the table up to date. I think it would be very useful for people that have placed an order for this watch.
Thankyou!


*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*28/09/201524/11/2015-Jonathan1979Belgium01/10/201524/11/2015-mackie1001UK11/10/2015--DrewwerdUS13/10/2015--GrandPuba?15/10/2015--pj_hackItaly


----------



## Drewwerd

Craustin1 said:


> Welcome to the Madness that watch collecting holds


Thank you! I feel like I'm going mad waiting for my first real watch.


----------



## Drewwerd

pj_hack said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new too and I'm going to introduce myself in the proper thread in about 5 minutes. But I'd like to bring my contribute before by collecting here order details of some users that have previously written in this thread.
> You can add your experience taking the table up to date. I think it would be very useful for people that have placed an order for this watch.
> Thankyou!
> 
> 
> *Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*28/09/201524/11/2015-Jonathan1979Belgium01/10/201524/11/2015-mackie1001UK11/10/2015--DrewwerdUS13/10/2015--GrandPuba?15/10/2015--pj_hackItaly


PJ, I ordered on November 10, we do month first in the U.S. Thanks for making the table.


----------



## Riker

Fella's, a reminder for those waiting on the Ocean Ti500 that as irritating/agonising/frustrating it is waiting for your watch they are being received in batches at Steinhart & will be delivered according to payment received date as is usual practice. If there are circumstances where this is not occurring then you would need to contact Steinhart but for most nothing unusual is happening. 

Patience & remember, Steinhart has never failed to deliver a watch pre ordered or otherwise where the order has not been cancelled. It is just a matter of time....;-)


----------



## SponsorSFC

Great to see people have started to receive their shipping confirmations.

I ordered mine on 26/10 so obviously I have not yet had shipping confirmation, but it will be interesting to see what batch mine falls in and how long it takes to get to Perth. I suspect that this will not be my last Steinhart as I am already contemplating getting an OVM.


----------



## chadwright

I ordered and paid September 28th and haven't received a notice yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cacahouete_ch

*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*28/09/201524/11/2015-Jonathan1979Belgium09/28/2015--chadwrightUS01/10/201524/11/2015-mackie1001UK10/26/2015--SponsorSFCAUS11/10/2015--DrewwerdUS11/10/2015--cacahouete_chSwiss13/10/2015--GrandPuba?15/10/2015--pj_hackItaly


----------



## GrandPuba

cacahouete_ch said:


> *Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*09/09/201524/11/2015-Jonathan1979Belgium09/28/2015--chadwrightUS01/10/201524/11/2015-mackie1001UK10/26/2015--SponsorSFCAUS11/10/2015--DrewwerdUS11/10/2015--cacahouete_chSwiss13/10/2015--GrandPuba*The Netherlands*15/10/2015--pj_hackItaly


I updated my location


----------



## Nautiliusisback

I have ordered on 25 September, and according to FedEx should be with me tomorrow. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandPuba

Nautiliusisback said:


> I have ordered on 25 September, and according to FedEx should be with me tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Where are you located?


----------



## Nautiliusisback

England 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandPuba

cacahouete_ch said:


> *Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*28/09/201524/11/2015-Jonathan1979Belgium09/28/2015--chadwrightUS01/10/201524/11/2015-mackie1001UK10/26/2015--SponsorSFCAUS11/10/2015--DrewwerdUS11/10/2015--cacahouete_chSwiss13/10/201524/11/2015-GrandPubaThe Netherlands15/10/2015--pj_hackItaly25/09/201524/11/2015-NautilusisbackUK


I received my shipping notice about an hour ago.


----------



## SleepySimon

GrandPuba said:


> I received my shipping notice about an hour ago.


I ordered a day earlier. Yet to receive my shipping notice


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> I ordered a day earlier. Yet to receive my shipping notice


You will,just few more hours hopefully

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> You will,just few more hours hopefully
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Hopefully.


----------



## Cannonball

It's worth the wait.


----------



## SleepySimon

Cannonball said:


> It's worth the wait.


It definitely should be.
But the wait can be tormenting too.


----------



## pj_hack

Small update 


*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*25 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-NautiliusisbackUK28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-Jonathan1979BE28 Sep 2015--chadwrightUS01 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-mackie1001UK11 Oct 2015--cacahouete_chCH12 Oct 2015--SleepySimonSG13 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-GrandPubaNL15 Oct 2015--pj_hackIT26 Oct 2015--SponsorSFCAUS10 Nov 2015--DrewwerdUS


----------



## chadwright

Shipping notice received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> It definitely should be.
> But the wait can be tormenting too.


You my be in 4th December batch.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> You my be in 4th December batch.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


However, according to Gunter, all the needed bracelets are already in.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

It my take time to sort them. We know that they got batch in mid November coming in and one more on 4 th Dec. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> However, according to Gunter, all the needed bracelets are already in.


Fingers crossed for you. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> It my take time to sort them. We know that they got batch in mid November coming in and one more on 4 th Dec.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Right. Judging from the order numbers, Steinhart sells around a thousand watches in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Yup I have noticed that in 2 days worth they had sold 300 of them. Crazy demand. I just hope it was worth waiting. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> Yup I have noticed that in 2 days worth they had sold 300 of them. Crazy demand. I just hope it was worth waiting.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


You'll know soon.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Yeah 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Update on Steinhart's OT500 page:
Pre-orders are possible - delivery approx. beginning/ middle of December 2015


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> Update on Steinhart's OT500 page:
> Pre-orders are possible - delivery approx. beginning/ middle of December 2015


It maybe long wait for you  let's hope that's not the case.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> It maybe long wait for you  let's hope that's not the case.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Can only hope for the best.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

And expect the worst  heads up mate. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> And expect the worst  heads up mate.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Lol... No worries mate, that's something I'd like to avoid.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Hihih that's so true. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewwerd

SleepySimon said:


> However, according to Gunter, all the needed bracelets are already in.


How do you know that?


----------



## Drewwerd

Nautiliusisback said:


> Yup I have noticed that in 2 days worth they had sold 300 of them. Crazy demand. I just hope it was worth waiting.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


How did you determine that?


----------



## Nautiliusisback

On stainhart Facebook page was guy complaining at delays and quoted his order number and date. Comparing it to my order date and order number. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewwerd

Very clever!


----------



## daiwai

let me jump into the bandwagon, I made my payment on 22Oct. Let hope we'll have the next week's batch *finger crossed*

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Drewwerd said:


> How do you know that?


I communicated with him.


----------



## daiwai

Does anyone know if this watch comes with springbar tool or spare springbar?

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

daiwai said:


> Does anyone know if this watch comes with springbar tool or spare springbar?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


It does not. That said none of my watches have, including Steinharts, Omegas, Breitlings, etc.

They have them available to add on the accessory page very affordably.


----------



## daiwai

Vindic8 said:


> It does not. That said none of my watches have, including Steinharts, Omegas, Breitlings, etc.
> 
> They have them available to add on the accessory page very affordably.


Thanks, I saw some forum said steinhart included the tool with some limited edition. Just wanna confirm with that.

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## cacahouete_ch

*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*25 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-NautiliusisbackUK28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-Jonathan1979BE28 Sep 2015--chadwrightUS01 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-mackie1001UK12 Oct 2015--SleepySimonSG13 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-GrandPubaNL15 Oct 2015--pj_hackIT26 Oct 2015--SponsorSFCAUS10 Nov 2015--DrewwerdUS10 Nov 2015--cacahouete_chCH

My order date was November the 10th.


----------



## cacahouete_ch

*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*25 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-NautiliusisbackUK28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-Jonathan1979BE28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-chadwrightUS01 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-mackie1001UK12 Oct 2015--SleepySimonSG13 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-GrandPubaNL15 Oct 2015--pj_hackIT26 Oct 2015--SponsorSFCAUS10 Nov 2015--DrewwerdUS10 Nov 2015--cacahouete_chCH


----------



## GrandPuba

Nautiliusisback said:


> On stainhart Facebook page was guy complaining at delays and quoted his order number and date. Comparing it to my order date and order number.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Haha I did exactly the same and compared this with my order number.
Also with a strap I found the same.
Amazing amounts.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Delivered at 8:30 am. Didn't see it yet. Busy busy busy. Update soon. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan1979

Just delivered


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> Delivered at 8:30 am. Didn't see it yet. Busy busy busy. Update soon.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk





Jonathan1979 said:


> Just delivered


Unboxing pics pls...


----------



## mackie1001

Mine is on the truck but I live about 20 miles away from the depot so it'll be lunch time before I get it I think.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Soon 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandPuba

SleepySimon said:


> Unboxing pics pls...


Yes, show it off!


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Moment guys  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> View attachment 6117890
> View attachment 6117906
> View attachment 6117914
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Nice! Is that a Christmas gift in front?


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Yup bar of chocolate. Watch is very nice. As for quality, everything is perfectly lined up. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan1979

Love it! It was worth the wait. Not that light , has some weight on it. Great lume. Everything looks well alligned and assembled. I put the rubber strap on it allready. First steinhart but not my last. Got some Chocolate too!  and waranty starting december 2015. Small gesture but a Nice one. A pic next to my oris aquis, wich is 43mm.


----------



## GrandPuba

Nice pics of the watch, lovely shot of the movement! Hope to receive it soon... the more I see people receiving it the eager I get ;-)


----------



## SleepySimon

GrandPuba said:


> Nice pics of the watch, lovely shot of the movement! Hope to receive it soon... the more I see people receiving it the eager I get ;-)


Exact sentiments!


----------



## Nautiliusisback

After few hours of wearing it,I must say it disaper from wrist,like it's not there. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackie1001

Mine just arrived yay! Very pleased indeed. Can't wait to get it home and adjusted. I think I'll swap it onto the rubber straight away.


----------



## deskwebs

Jonathan1979 said:


> Love it! It was worth the wait. Not that light , has some weight on it. Great lume. Everything looks well alligned and assembled. I put the rubber strap on it allready. First steinhart but not my last. Got some Chocolate too!  and waranty starting december 2015. Small gesture but a Nice one. A pic next to my oris aquis, wich is 43mm.


do you mind telling us what your wrist size is? It looks perfect on your wrist.


----------



## Jonathan1979

deskwebs said:


> Jonathan1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! It was worth the wait. Not that light , has some weight on it. Great lume. Everything looks well alligned and assembled. I put the rubber strap on it allready. First steinhart but not my last. Got some Chocolate too!  and waranty starting december 2015. Small gesture but a Nice one. A pic next to my oris aquis, wich is 43mm.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mind telling us what your wrist size is? It looks perfect on your wrist.
Click to expand...

Wrist size is 6.6" approximatly


----------



## JRMARTINS

Jonathan1979 said:


> Love it! It was worth the wait. Not that light , has some weight on it. Great lume. Everything looks well alligned and assembled. I put the rubber strap on it allready. First steinhart but not my last. Got some Chocolate too!  and waranty starting december 2015. Small gesture but a Nice one. A pic next to my oris aquis, wich is 43mm.


Do you notice a difference in colour between the bracelet and watch head, like it was reported when it was released.


----------



## pj_hack

Shipping notice received today 


*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*25 Sep 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015NautiliusisbackUK28 Sep 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015Jonathan1979BE28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-chadwrightUS01 Oct 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015mackie1001UK12 Oct 2015--SleepySimonSG13 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-GrandPubaNL15 Oct 201525 Nov 2015-pj_hackIT26 Oct 2015--SponsorSFCAUS10 Nov 2015--DrewwerdUS10 Nov 2015--cacahouete_chCH

Small but nice gesture the chocolate!


----------



## SponsorSFC

*Payed on**Shipped on**Received on**User**Country*25 Sep 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015NautiliusisbackUK28 Sep 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015Jonathan1979BE28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-chadwrightUS01 Oct 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015mackie1001UK12 Oct 2015--SleepySimonSG13 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-GrandPubaNL15 Oct 201525 Nov 2015-pj_hackIT26 Oct 201525 Nov 2015-SponsorSFCAUS10 Nov 2015--DrewwerdUS10 Nov 2015--cacahouete_chCH

I received my shipping notice overnight last night. The Fedex estimated delivery date is by end of the day Monday which I think is pretty good considering how far it has to travel.


----------



## SleepySimon

*Payed on**Shipped on*
*Received on**User**Country*25 Sep 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015NautiliusisbackUK28 Sep 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015Jonathan1979BE28 Sep 201524 Nov 2015-chadwrightUS01 Oct 201524 Nov 201525 Nov 2015
mackie1001UK12 Oct 201525 Nov 2015
-SleepySimonSG13 Oct 201524 Nov 2015-GrandPubaNL15 Oct 201525 Nov 2015-pj_hackIT26 Oct 201525 Nov 2015-SponsorSFCAUS10 Nov 2015--DrewwerdUS10 Nov 2015--cacahouete_chCH

I received my shipping notice last night too. "Label Created", but shipment yet to move. Estimated to receive by 12pm tomorrow.


----------



## daiwai

I paid on 22 Oct but haven't got any news yet… I'm a bit depressed now

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

daiwai said:


> I paid on 22 Oct but haven't got any news yet&#8230; I'm a bit depressed now
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


Multiple emotions felt when pre-ordering a timepiece.
Guess you should receive some news soon.


----------



## Glacier

JSal said:


> Reminds me a bit of the Steinhart Spanish forum watch the "Odisea"
> 
> View attachment 5359330


That's a cool design!


----------



## daiwai

Guess my nato straps have to wait for the watch then😅

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan1979

The bracelet looks a little darker. It also looks like the brushing is different. It depends on How you look at the watch and on the Lightning.
It is hardly noticable.But I have the rubber strap on it now, with only the end links attached to the watch.


----------



## Glacier

Sometime said:


> Just received my Ocean Ti today, 2 working days after shipping notification.
> 
> View attachment 5452306
> 
> 
> For my untrained eye, the color difference (indoor, incandescent lighting) between the titanium case and bracelet is minimal to nonexistent.
> 
> However, I am slightly bummed as there was no bracelet re-sizing tool included in the parcel, although I made a specific request when I placed the order.
> In hindsight, I should have made this request via email too, not only as comment in the ordering web page...


Oh I did not realise requests can be made for resize tools, this info comes in handy for future purchase


----------



## GrandPuba

Seems that mine had landed this afternoon, good for the weekend!

My first impressions for now, if I can make time I will take some pictures.

The titanium 500 is a premium model from their range! and it truely is! it breaths premium! the price and quality is something which you might not find anywhere else below a €1000,-

I already have an ovm and ocean two! so I have something to compare with and also coming from the Steinhart stables. ( have Borealis, Prometheus, Hamilton and Tissot watches aswell, enough to compare from other brands ).

The titanium feels sliky smooth! it's my first titanium watch.
The engraved bezel looks very nice and is well filled with lume, nicely finished, the matte dial and dial ring inside look great and the text and numbers are very crisp printed on the dial.
Something which I immediately saw, and much appreciate is that the bracelet has two half links! which is a good addition to adjust the bracelet to the wrist ( would love to see this with all their bracelets ), it gives a extra touch to the watch.
Added to this! the watch came with watchtool a combination screwdriver and the other side to change springbars! big plus, don't know if anyone else got this!
The lume is great for what I have seen now, charing with a LED light, love the BGW9 blue color!

The movement runs very very smooth! This is my first soprod movement, and am impressed, love it! compairing with my other watches with ETA is difficult, can't say which one will win, from what I hear it's a step better! lets say it's just as smooth for what I can see right now.
Love the decoration of the movement and the open back ( 500 meter with an open back is impressive ), movement is a beauty to see! Good choice to go for soprod movements for new models and securing their future and support with spare parts.
Manual winding the soprod, wow! That's so smooth!! unbelievable!!

Love the design and choices ( black and blue ) made for this watch.
I am getting more and more appreciation for Steinhart watches, they have chosen a good path to follow with their latest additions!

The watch is in real life even nicer as on pictures ( like almost always, but it really is ), looking back I don't know why I didn't order earlier, though I was waiting for my Prometheus Poseidon I might needed to pull the trigger earlier, but for now it's really worth the wait if you preordered.

And the chocolate bar was very nice aswell!


----------



## WRXtranceformed

GrandPuba said:


> Seems that mine had landed this afternoon, good for the weekend!
> 
> My first impressions for now, if I can make time I will take some pictures.
> 
> The titanium 500 is a premium model from their range! and it truely is! it breaths premium! the price and quality is something which you might not find anywhere else below a €1000,-
> 
> I already have an ovm and ocean two! so I have something to compare with and also coming from the Steinhart stables. ( have Borealis, Prometheus, Hamilton and Tissot watches aswell, enough to compare from other brands ).
> 
> The titanium feels sliky smooth! it's my first titanium watch.
> The engraved bezel looks very nice and is well filled with lume, nicely finished, the matte dial and dial ring inside look great and the text and numbers are very crisp printed on the dial.
> Something which I immediately saw, and much appreciate is that the bracelet has two half links! which is a good addition to adjust the bracelet to the wrist ( would love to see this with all their bracelets ), it gives a extra touch to the watch.
> Added to this! the watch came with watchtool a combination screwdriver and the other side to change springbars! big plus, don't know if anyone else got this!
> The lume is great for what I have seen now, charing with a LED light, love the BGW9 blue color!
> 
> The movement runs very very smooth! This is my first soprod movement, and am impressed, love it! compairing with my other watches with ETA is difficult, can't say which one will win, from what I hear it's a step better! lets say it's just as smooth for what I can see right now.
> Love the decoration of the movement and the open back ( 500 meter with an open back is impressive ), movement is a beauty to see! Good choice to go for soprod movements for new models and securing their future and support with spare parts.
> Manual winding the soprod, wow! That's so smooth!! unbelievable!!
> 
> Love the design and choices ( black and blue ) made for this watch.
> I am getting more and more appreciation for Steinhart watches, they have chosen a good path to follow with their latest additions!
> 
> The watch is in real life even nicer as on pictures ( like almost always, but it really is ), looking back I don't know why I didn't order earlier, though I was waiting for my Prometheus Poseidon I might needed to pull the trigger earlier, but for now it's really worth the wait if you preordered.
> 
> And the chocolate bar was very nice aswell!


Post up some wrist shots when you get a chance!


----------



## chadwright

Mine showed up tonight. Here are some shots of it on several different straps.








Blue leather.









Chestnut leather.









Honey brown leather.









Olive drab nato.









Black and gray nato.









Black nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

Lume shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

I had the bracelet resized today. It's incredibly comfortable with the bracelet. Very light. I've had a titanium watch before and it scratched easily so I'm trying to baby this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Thanks for posting some strap pictures Chad. I've been having a hard time picturing what it would look like with the titanium & blue accents.


----------



## fbonnus

chadwright said:


> I had the bracelet resized today. It's incredibly comfortable with the bracelet. Very light. I've had a titanium watch before and it scratched easily so I'm trying to baby this one.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It it's right, the titanium of this watch it's Grade 5, the bracelet will n ot be scratched !


----------



## DaBomb007




----------



## SponsorSFC

Not long to go, I won't be moving away from my desk today until it arrives.


----------



## SleepySimon

Me too... But mine isn't on the vehicle yet...


----------



## SleepySimon

It's here!!














































Apologise for the poorly taken mobile pictures.

Love the light weight of the watch.
Satin smooth bracelet feels smooth too.


----------



## SponsorSFC

Looks great, still waiting here..

Seems like ours was on the same flight based on my tracking history.

I always enjoy seeing Fedex shipments and the paths they travel MUC>CDG>CAN>SIN>PER is not a trip I personally would want to take over 2 days


----------



## SleepySimon

SponsorSFC said:


> Looks great, still waiting here..
> 
> Seems like ours was on the same flight based on my tracking history.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing Fedex shipments and the paths they travel MUC>CDG>CAN>SIN>PER is not a trip I personally would want to take over 2 days


Soon soon....
I got mine faster than expected as the log on FedEx wasn't updated.


----------



## SponsorSFC

It finally arrived.

Please bear with me while i inundate you with horrible unboxing photos from my phone (obviously there was no way I as waiting to get home and use the DSLR)








A gleaming white box without any blemishes, a handy watch tool but no chocolate for me. Perhaps that was a sweetener for those that waited longer. No real issue there as it is probably better for my waistline anyway.







The watch box itself was actually more solid than I expected. I won't be using it for long however as there is a Wolf Windsor on it's way from the recent Massdrop group buy.







Now this is what you came to see covered in plenty of protective plastic just in case I want to return it.













In case you might not have noticed I have been pretty excited about receiving this watch so there was no way it was staying in that plastic for long.

A quick inspection of the case and bracelet followed by setting the time, date and giving it a wind to check all was in order and before you knew it my 4 year old Tissot PRS200 was off the wrist. I was delayed by some unexpected resistance from the plastic wrap, there was no way I was getting it all off without disassembling the bracelet.

The watch tool now came into it's own. I was able to easily size the bracelet and get a perfect fit using the micro adjustment on the clasp. Speaking of the clasp I believe it was mentioned in at least some reviews that the deployment on the first shipments that it was made of SS. On my bracelet it is definitely titanium as you can see below. The deployment section of the clasp is a very much matte finish which did show finger prints easily but nothing a quick wipe wouldn't fix. There was also an additional spring bar included in the clasp which is a nice additional extra to have.







This sits really well on my wrist which is a flat 7 inches. Under my offices horrible artificial light there is a nice blue refraction from some angles it isn't really noticeable in real life but the camera makes it look much brighter and more prominent. This one still has the plastic on the crystal while I adjusted the bracelet.







Now with the plastic off the ceramic bezel really shines. 








I am really enjoying the watch so far and it has been worth the wait. It sits nicely under my shirt cuff and feels very light yet solid and not flimsy on the wrist.


----------



## daiwai

Finally got my shipping confirmation!😁
Now the watch probably arrive about the same time with those straps I ordered from NATO Strap co. 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

People still enjoying these? Considering picking one up after selling my OVR1 to try to thin the heard of black dialed SS retro divers. This looks different enough to consider now.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> Soon soon....
> I got mine faster than expected as the log on FedEx wasn't updated.


How do you find it?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Nautiliusisback said:


> How do you find it?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Quite a nice watch overall.
However, there's room for improvement for the buckle.


----------



## GrandPuba

Captain Scrumpy said:


> People still enjoying these? Considering picking one up after selling my OVR1 to try to thin the heard of black dialed SS retro divers. This looks different enough to consider now.


Well almost everyone who received the watch is very happy with it, like myself! Please note that you can preoder and delivery is about half december, there is a big list of preoders which is awaiting shipping at this moment.


----------



## Tom_ZG

I am also very happy except for the two details.

Ordered one of the very first units so my clasp still has folding part in SS and not titanium so makes a loud click any time you put pressure on it. Second issue is missaligned bezel which started to annoy me. Didnt at first.

Also movement weight does not move very freely so if you are not active power reserve is not big. Other that this watch is great and I wear it most of all the watches I have.

sent from Moto X Style


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Still mulling it over.

re bezel, heat the ceramic a little with a hair dryer and use both thumbs to micro adjust the positioning. You need to get the bezel quite warm and then slowly and deliberately put rotational pressure on the ceramic and then hold it in desired position whilst glue cools otherwise it pulls back out of line.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Still mulling it over.
> 
> re bezel, heat the ceramic a little with a hair dryer and use both thumbs to micro adjust the positioning. You need to get the bezel quite warm and then slowly and deliberately put rotational pressure on the ceramic and then hold it in desired position whilst glue cools otherwise it pulls back out of line.


Thanks man 
Burned my fingers a bit but it worked 

sent from Moto X Style


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

I think I've had to do that to at least 2 of the 5 oceans I've owned.

Just ordered - I'll give it a try and move it on if I don't bond with it.


----------



## richtel

Does anyone know then the next batch is likely to be pushed through? I'm a late arrival to the O1T500 (paid 1st Nov) and the wait is agonising!


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> Quite a nice watch overall.
> However, there's room for improvement for the buckle.


Yes I agree the buckle looks like not from set. To industrial i the way it looks. 


Captain Scrumpy said:


> I think I've had to do that to at least 2 of the 5 oceans I've owned.
> 
> Just ordered - I'll give it a try and move it on if I don't bond with it.





SleepySimon said:


> Soon soon....
> I got mine faster than expected as the log on FedEx wasn't updated.





SponsorSFC said:


> It finally arrived.
> 
> Please bear with me while i inundate you with horrible unboxing photos from my phone (obviously there was no way I as waiting to get home and use the DSLR)
> 
> View attachment 6164906
> 
> A gleaming white box without any blemishes, a handy watch tool but no chocolate for me. Perhaps that was a sweetener for those that waited longer. No real issue there as it is probably better for my waistline anyway.
> View attachment 6164922
> 
> The watch box itself was actually more solid than I expected. I won't be using it for long however as there is a Wolf Windsor on it's way from the recent Massdrop group buy.
> View attachment 6164930
> 
> Now this is what you came to see covered in plenty of protective plastic just in case I want to return it.
> View attachment 6164938
> View attachment 6164954
> 
> In case you might not have noticed I have been pretty excited about receiving this watch so there was no way it was staying in that plastic for long.
> 
> A quick inspection of the case and bracelet followed by setting the time, date and giving it a wind to check all was in order and before you knew it my 4 year old Tissot PRS200 was off the wrist. I was delayed by some unexpected resistance from the plastic wrap, there was no way I was getting it all off without disassembling the bracelet.
> 
> The watch tool now came into it's own. I was able to easily size the bracelet and get a perfect fit using the micro adjustment on the clasp. Speaking of the clasp I believe it was mentioned in at least some reviews that the deployment on the first shipments that it was made of SS. On my bracelet it is definitely titanium as you can see below. The deployment section of the clasp is a very much matte finish which did show finger prints easily but nothing a quick wipe wouldn't fix. There was also an additional spring bar included in the clasp which is a nice additional extra to have.
> View attachment 6165010
> 
> This sits really well on my wrist which is a flat 7 inches. Under my offices horrible artificial light there is a nice blue refraction from some angles it isn't really noticeable in real life but the camera makes it look much brighter and more prominent. This one still has the plastic on the crystal while I adjusted the bracelet.
> View attachment 6165034
> 
> Now with the plastic off the ceramic bezel really shines.
> View attachment 6165074
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying the watch so far and it has been worth the wait. It sits nicely under my shirt cuff and feels very light yet solid and not flimsy on the wrist.





daiwai said:


> Finally got my shipping confirmation!?
> Now the watch probably arrive about the same time with those straps I ordered from NATO Strap co.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk





Nautiliusisback said:


> How do you find it?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tutto

My friend recived his watch are couple of days ago. Mine arrived i mounth ago. The clasps looks compleatly different and mine is 7 grams lighter. Wtf steinhart?


----------



## daiwai

Tutto said:


> My friend recived his watch are couple of days ago. Mine arrived i mounth ago. The clasps looks compleatly different and mine is 7 grams lighter. Wtf steinhart?


Maybe they heard from the customer and tried to improve it (less flimsy I guess)

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback

Tutto said:


> My friend recived his watch are couple of days ago. Mine arrived i mounth ago. The clasps looks compleatly different and mine is 7 grams lighter. Wtf steinhart?


Got pic?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tutto

Nautiliusisback said:


> Tutto said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend recived his watch are couple of days ago. Mine arrived i mounth ago. The clasps looks compleatly different and mine is 7 grams lighter. Wtf steinhart?
> 
> 
> 
> Got pic?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Here are pictures.
Hard to see the clasp diferenses here. Easyer to ser ingen real life. Also the folding part in the clasp of mine looks and feels like stainles Steel.


----------



## Drewwerd

Tutto said:


> Here are pictures.
> Hard to see the clasp diferenses here. Easyer to ser ingen real life. Also the folding part in the clasp of mine looks and feels like stainles Steel.


Is the newer model lighter or the older model?


----------



## Drewwerd

Never mind I see the older one is lighter now. How could that be if the older one is stainless? Have you weighed the brackets by themselves?


----------



## Drewwerd

The more I think about it the more I think your band must have fewer links than your friends. Do you know if that is the case?


----------



## SponsorSFC

2nd day in and I am really enjoying this watch. It looks like it will gain about 1-2 seconds a day at the moment based on my rough comparisons with the atomic time on the Hodinkee Watchville App

Some of the small details have made me smile like the "S" Logo on the crown lining up when the crown is fully screwed in. My Tissot has the "T" upside down which isn't a huge issue but it is the sort of thing that you don't notice at first then you can't help but see it every time you look at the watch.

Last week I had a bunch of NATOs arrive from the Gnomon Strap Sale and NATO Strap Co. So while I had my coffee this morning I tried a few out. The ones from Gnomon are much stiffer meaning I can wear them a little looser but I can see the NATO Strap Co ones being more comfortable over the long run.

So many NATOs so little time.


----------



## Tutto

Drewwerd said:


> The more I think about it the more I think your band must have fewer links than your friends. Do you know if that is the case?


Mine, the the older one is ligher. We have exactly the same amount of links.

*I WRITE THIS WITH CAPSLK BECAUS MANY OF YOU ARE GOING TO WANT TO READ THIS. I CALLED STEINHART TODAY BECAUS OF MY FRIENS WATCH AND MINE HASE DIFERENCES. I GOT PUT THROUG DIRECTLY TO MR.STEINHART HIMSELF AND TALKED ABOUT 10 MINUTES WITH HIM. I RECIVED THE PICTURES I POSTED EALIER AND HE SEND DEM TO THE SWIZ SUPPLYERS. HE WAS REALY SUPRISED AND GAVE ME A AXPLANATION. THE EARLIER BATCH WAS A BIT LIGHTER AND HE WANTET THE TITANIUM TO BE A BIT DARKER, SO THEY CHANGED THE TITANIUM. THATS WHY SOME WATCHES ARE DARKER THEN OTHERS. I CAN TELL THE QUALITY ARE THE SAME ON BOUTH BATCHES.

IT WAS A PLEASURE TO TALK TO MR.STEINHART, HE WAS REALY KIND. AFTER TALKING TO HIM DIRECTLY, I WIL SAY THAT STEINHART HAS THE BEST COSTUMER SUPORT I HAVE EVER BEEN IN TOUCH WITH!

*


----------



## SleepySimon

In between two Sumos....


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> In between two Sumos....


Nice collection

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon

Sumo and OT500 lume shot.
No special charging via UV.


----------



## Nautiliusisback

SleepySimon said:


> Sumo and OT500 lume shot.
> No special charging via UV.


Seiko are nice bright.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewwerd

Tutto said:


> Mine, the the older one is ligher. We have exactly the same amount of links.
> 
> *I WRITE THIS WITH CAPSLK BECAUS MANY OF YOU ARE GOING TO WANT TO READ THIS. I CALLED STEINHART TODAY BECAUS OF MY FRIENS WATCH AND MINE HASE DIFERENCES. I GOT PUT THROUG DIRECTLY TO MR.STEINHART HIMSELF AND TALKED ABOUT 10 MINUTES WITH HIM. I RECIVED THE PICTURES I POSTED EALIER AND HE SEND DEM TO THE SWIZ SUPPLYERS. HE WAS REALY SUPRISED AND GAVE ME A AXPLANATION. THE EARLIER BATCH WAS A BIT LIGHTER AND HE WANTET THE TITANIUM TO BE A BIT DARKER, SO THEY CHANGED THE TITANIUM. THATS WHY SOME WATCHES ARE DARKER THEN OTHERS. I CAN TELL THE QUALITY ARE THE SAME ON BOUTH BATCHES.
> 
> IT WAS A PLEASURE TO TALK TO MR.STEINHART, HE WAS REALY KIND. AFTER TALKING TO HIM DIRECTLY, I WIL SAY THAT STEINHART HAS THE BEST COSTUMER SUPORT I HAVE EVER BEEN IN TOUCH WITH!
> 
> *


Thanks for the information. Do you prefer your model or your friends?


----------



## Vindic8

SleepySimon said:


> In between two Sumos....


It's a Sumo Sandwich


----------



## Tutto

Drewwerd said:


> Thanks for the information. Do you prefer your model or your friends?


I prefer the color on mine, but the clasp feel a bit more rugged on my friends bracelet. The case is simular on bouth.


----------



## richtel

Received shipping notice today. Ordered and paid 4th Nov.

Happpyyyyyyyy !


----------



## SleepySimon

Tutto said:


> I prefer the color on mine, but the clasp feel a bit more rugged on my friends bracelet. The case is simular on bouth.


Yes. The current one doesn't feel that we'll built.


----------



## daiwai

Finally got my watch on hand and it is a whole day earlier than expected delivery (originally tomorrow 1700). Now I can get the feeling of titanium bracelet before trying on nato straps.









This is my very first Ti watch and I love it already, it doesn't give me the cold feeling when put on to the wrist that SS gives me. And the weight of the watch is just right, not heavy but enough to remind me it is still on my wrist. Although my wrist is quite thin (need to remove 5 links in total), but it doesn't feel oversize to me (which I worried a bit when ordering it). I'll post more once I spend more time with this baby.BTW, does anyone know if we can manually wind this watch?


----------



## GrandPuba

Yes, the movement can be manual wound.


----------



## daiwai

GrandPuba said:


> Yes, the movement can be manual wound.


Thanks, it gets sorted.

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Just received shipping notice - swift!


----------



## Drewwerd

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Just received shipping notice - swift!


Did you order it with a rubber strap?


----------



## cacahouete_ch

Ordered at the Swiss site on November 10/ shipping notice December 4/ expected delivery December 7!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Drewwerd said:


> Did you order it with a rubber strap?


Bracelet. Already have OVM mk1 on rubber


----------



## Jonathan1979

I'm having an issue with mine. Some parts of the engraved bezel look like they are not filled correctly, like the luminous part is not applied evenly.. I did not notice it at first but now that I know it , it bothers me a lot. Anyone else has or noticed this?
I tried to take pictures, especially the third and fourth minute markers seem to have this on mine..


----------



## Drewwerd

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Bracelet. Already have OVM mk1 on rubber


I guess they lost track of my order or they aren't shipping them by date any longer, as I haven't received a shipping notice yet. I wonder if EU orders are filled quicker?


----------



## cacahouete_ch

Drewwerd said:


> I guess they lost track of my order or they aren't shipping them by date any longer, as I haven't received a shipping notice yet. I wonder if EU orders are filled quicker?


Because Captain Scrumpy made post saying that he had received his shipping notice, I started to ask myself why was he served before me.
I then sent a letter to Steinhart_ch (04/12/2015):
"Monsieur,
Je viens d'apprendre sur le forum WUS, qu'un Anglais a reçu la notification de l'envoi du colis alors que sa commande a été faite il y a moins d'une semaine seulement. 
Y a t'il une explication à cela?
Je ne suis pas inquiet mais juste un peu étonné.
Merci de me tenir informé.
Meilleures salutations."
I received this:
"Bonjour Monsieur
C'est certainement parce que le client qui a écrit dans le WUS avait commande en Allemagne.
Le stock en allemagne et en Suisse - c'est pas le même - c'est pourquoi quelque fois une montre est disponible en Allemagne mais pas en Suisse et vice versa.

Mais j'ai le plaisir de pouvoir vous communiquer que votre montre est bientôt chez nous.
Elle va arriver aujourd'hui ou Lundi 
En tout cas la montre sera chez vous la semaine prochaine.

Bien cordialement
Frank Ansorg"


----------



## cacahouete_ch

As you can see in these exchanges the steinhart.ch was a bit behind steinhart.de .
I think that you should receive your notice next week. Be patient!


----------



## Drewwerd

cacahouete_ch said:


> Because Captain Scrumpy made post saying that he had received his shipping notice, I started to ask myself why was he served before me.
> I then sent a letter to Steinhart_ch (04/12/2015):
> "Monsieur,
> Je viens d'apprendre sur le forum WUS, qu'un Anglais a reçu la notification de l'envoi du colis alors que sa commande a été faite il y a moins d'une semaine seulement.
> Y a t'il une explication à cela?
> Je ne suis pas inquiet mais juste un peu étonné.
> Merci de me tenir informé.
> Meilleures salutations."
> I received this:
> "Bonjour Monsieur
> C'est certainement parce que le client qui a écrit dans le WUS avait commande en Allemagne.
> Le stock en allemagne et en Suisse - c'est pas le même - c'est pourquoi quelque fois une montre est disponible en Allemagne mais pas en Suisse et vice versa.
> 
> Mais j'ai le plaisir de pouvoir vous communiquer que votre montre est bientôt chez nous.
> Elle va arriver aujourd'hui ou Lundi
> En tout cas la montre sera chez vous la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Bien cordialement
> Frank Ansorg"


I am afraid I don't know what that says. Can you translate the main parts? Thanks.


----------



## Drewwerd

cacahouete_ch said:


> Because Captain Scrumpy made post saying that he had received his shipping notice, I started to ask myself why was he served before me.
> I then sent a letter to Steinhart_ch (04/12/2015):
> "Monsieur,
> Je viens d'apprendre sur le forum WUS, qu'un Anglais a reçu la notification de l'envoi du colis alors que sa commande a été faite il y a moins d'une semaine seulement.
> Y a t'il une explication à cela?
> Je ne suis pas inquiet mais juste un peu étonné.
> Merci de me tenir informé.
> Meilleures salutations."
> I received this:
> "Bonjour Monsieur
> C'est certainement parce que le client qui a écrit dans le WUS avait commande en Allemagne.
> Le stock en allemagne et en Suisse - c'est pas le même - c'est pourquoi quelque fois une montre est disponible en Allemagne mais pas en Suisse et vice versa.
> 
> Mais j'ai le plaisir de pouvoir vous communiquer que votre montre est bientôt chez nous.
> Elle va arriver aujourd'hui ou Lundi
> En tout cas la montre sera chez vous la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Bien cordialement
> Frank Ansorg"


I am afraid I don't know what that says. Can you translate the main parts? Thanks.


----------



## Drewwerd

cacahouete_ch said:


> As you can see in these exchanges the steinhart.ch was a bit behind steinhart.de .
> I think that you should receive your notice next week. Be patient!


I ordered through steinhart.de. I am trying to be patient but as you know it is difficult especially since steinhart leaves you completely in the dark.


----------



## cacahouete_ch

I made an enquiry at Stenhart.ch to get an explanation as to why Captain Scrumpy got is shipping notice less than a week after he placed his order, knowing that my payment was 10 november(as yours).
The Steinhart person explained that he probably made is order at Steinhart Germany and that it may happen that they have stock availability before Steinhart.ch( and sometimes the opposite is true).
My notice was given yesterday, yours should follow next week.


----------



## Drewwerd

cacahouete_ch said:


> I made an enquiry at Stenhart.ch to get an explanation as to why Captain Scrumpy got is shipping notice less than a week after he placed his order, knowing that my payment was 10 november(as yours).
> The Steinhart person explained that he probably made is order at Steinhart Germany and that it may happen that they have stock availability before Steinhart.ch( and sometimes the opposite is true).
> My notice was given yesterday, yours should follow next week.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## daiwai

daiwai said:


> it doesn't give me the cold feeling when put on to the wrist that SS gives me.


Scrub that, still feel the cold from Ti in the morning, guess I was too excited. The movement is running quite good, in the 4 days I have around 5~7s/day faster.

And today the straps arrived.


----------



## cacahouete_ch

parcel received this morning at 10:45.

Diameter: 42.5mm(46.8mm with crown)
Thickness: 14.5mm
Lug to lug: 50.4mm


----------



## Drewwerd

Shipping notice today, December 7, ordered November 10, expected delivery to U.S. December 9.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

It's what I hoped it would be . Was worried hands would look blocky but they are fine in real life.

A very nice, solid, high quality and fresh looking modern dive watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speeding




----------



## Captain Scrumpy

The more I wear this watch the more pleased I am I took the chance and ordered it. I think this is possibly the best O1 based watch I've had (had OVM mk1, OVR mk1, OVR mk2, O1 Black GMT Ceramic, as well as other Steinharts such as Apollon, Nav B bronze etc. Only ones I've kept as I've moved my collection forward have been the recent O1 Dual Time Pepsi and OVM. The quality of the premium range is a step forward and away from the more homage based origins. A smaller watch or 2 and a premium bracelet would be nice to see in 2016


----------



## Drewwerd

Watch was received the day after it was shipped. Which is incredible from Germany to U.S. Looks great so far. Very elegant in real life. I have 3 other titanium watches and this doesn't look as grey as my others, although I haven't seen it in the daylight yet. 149 grams with all links still in it.


----------



## mackie1001

Mine seems to be running about 15 seconds fast a day. Worth sending it back to be regulated or just wait and see how it beds in? It's not a great chore with a hacking movement but I'd prefer sub-10s really. I've heard of 2s a day not being unusual for this movement so I was a bit surprised but also not exactly disappointed.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

The Soprod in my dual time is +2 a day. I would expect within 5 seconds +\- a day out of such a decent movement. See if it settles but experience suggests it won't settle that much.


----------



## mackie1001

I'll keep and eye on it and speak to Steinhart if it doesn't improve in a few weeks.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

It's an easy fix. Regulate my own watches now after practicing on my cheaper Seikos first. I don't think it's worth posting it all the way back so long as they are happy to allow a local watch maker tweak it for you. My local watch maker used to charge £10 for regulation.


----------



## Drewwerd

After a day of wearing this watch I love it. I was shocked how nice this watch is in real life. This is my first nice watch. The quality is great. It just looks like a piece of luxurious art. It was not as light as my other titanium watches, which concerned me, but it feels great on the wrist. The band has a little smell of oil, I assume from machining. I'm not sure how to get that smell off but I'll research it tomorrow. The one thing that has disappointed me was the lume. It looked great and bright when I went into a dark windowless room and cut the lights off from being outside, but I went to dinner and a movie this evening and I had to really strain to see the time at the beginning of the movie. I'm not sure why other posters say the lume lasts all night. I am very glad that I purchased this watch and it looks so nice I almost don't want to wear it so it stays so nice....almost! FYI, it did not come with anything extra like chocolate or a bracelet tool.


----------



## Vindic8

I have been wearing mine since September. It's holding up very well to daily use and is +1.5. Great watch.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Lume needs to be charged. Lume on mine is the best I've had from Steinhart. The design and large white sword hands make readability very good in low light.


----------



## Drewwerd

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Lume needs to be charged. Lume on mine is the best I've had from Steinhart. The design and large white sword hands make readability very good in low light.


How do I charge the lume?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

I find a decent LED torch does it when camping. Any bright light source for a few seconds should do the trick.


----------



## JSal

LED works the absolute best, outside of using any light source emitting strong UV rays like the Sun or UV lamps but using UV lamps is not the safest thing and you should always shield your eyes.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Before:








After:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan1979

Jonathan1979 said:


> I'm having an issue with mine. Some parts of the engraved bezel look like they are not filled correctly, like the luminous part is not applied evenly.. I did not notice it at first but now that I know it , it bothers me a lot. Anyone else has or noticed this?
> I tried to take pictures, especially the third and fourth minute markers seem to have this on mine..


I mailed steinhart about the issue with the bezel and send them some pictures. They responded the next day, offering to send a new bezel. I received the shipping details of the new bezel this morning. Great customer care!


----------



## spacemanvt

how do i get on the email list?


----------



## JSal

Jonathan1979 said:


> I mailed steinhart about the issue with the bezel and send them some pictures. They responded the next day, offering to send a new bezel. I received the shipping details of the new bezel this morning. Great customer care!


It's going to be a bezel insert not the whole bezel. Only the Ceramic portion.

This will be interesting seeing how you get the old one out.

It's fairly simple to remove a Steinhart aluminum bezel insert and install a new one.

I'm going to suggest applying gradual heat to loosen the double sided tape glue, and then try to spin the ceramic and see if you can lift it at the same time or get something very thin in between once it's warm and starts spinning.

Same basic concept as the aluminum but with the aluminum you can always poke a hole in it and pick it out after warming it.

Use a hair dryer or heat gun. Be very careful especially with the heat gun. Never leave the heat in one place too long. Warm the bezel while moving the heat gun or dryer. Then remove, wait a little and start warming again. Once you think it's warm enough, try to spin the insert. If it does not spin, continue heating gradually until it does.

Once removed and when you're ready to put the new one in make sure you remove all the old glue residue from inside the bezel and make sure you line it up correctly at 12 o'clock before seating the new insert.


----------



## JSal

spacemanvt said:


> how do i get on the email list?


Go to any page on the Steinhart website.

Use this link below.

accessoires - Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces

Then look on the right side of the page for the image below and sign up. That's all there is to it.


----------



## spacemanvt

Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewwerd

Thanks


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> LED works the absolute best, outside of using any light source emitting strong UV rays like the Sun or UV lamps but using UV lamps is not the safest thing and you should always shield your eyes.


There is a small keychain UV bulb that is handy I found on Amazon, search for "Inova BB-UV Ultraviolet with clip". But if you're looking for instant charge to almost 100%, just use camera flash if you got an external one.


----------



## i20sailor

So I finally got my watch ordered in early October after I told them just to ship it on rubber for now (I had ordered both anyway). Shipping was very fast from Germany.
Asked when they thought they could send the Ti bracelet. Statement back is in Spring 2016. Huh....


----------



## 3mm

i20sailor said:


> So I finally got my watch ordered in early October after I told them just to ship it on rubber for now (I had ordered both anyway). Shipping was very fast from Germany.
> Asked when they thought they could send the Ti bracelet. Statement back is in Spring 2016. Huh....


They told me just few days ago that the watch with Ti bracelet is in stock again. Maybe they just got the bracelets now, but not enough to sell them separately, as selling watches takes priority.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> They told me just few days ago that the watch with Ti bracelet is in stock again. Maybe they just got the bracelets now, but not enough to sell them separately, as selling watches takes priority.


When the watches come from the Steinhart factory in Jura Switzerland to headquarters in Stadtbergen Germany they come in a large box with just the watch heads. No straps, or bracelets are attached.

At the headquarters they inspect the watches, attach what ever strap or bracelet is needed, add the paperwork, boxes etc and prepare them for sale.

So while they may not have enough for random sales of the bracelet, I'm fairly certain they will fill an order for one that was back-ordered when a Ti500 watch was ordered.


----------



## KCScott

I ordered one this weekend. The site said not available until February. I hope it may be sooner then, although I'm sure they have a lot of orders to fill previous to mine.


----------



## vicko5000

Hate the blue lettering :-(


----------



## i20sailor

JSal said:


> When the watches come from the Steinhart factory in Jura Switzerland to headquarters in Stadtbergen Germany they come in a large box with just the watch heads. No straps, or bracelets are attached.
> 
> At the headquarters they inspect the watches, attach what ever strap or bracelet is needed, add the paperwork, boxes etc and prepare them for sale.
> 
> So while they may not have enough for random sales of the bracelet, I'm fairly certain they will fill an order for one that was back-ordered when a Ti500 watch was ordered.


I hope so. My original order was for Ti with the rubber in addition. When they kept delaying, I wanted to make sure I got the watch before Xmas (gift from my wife), I asked to have it shipped on rubber. Still would expect a Ti bracelet as soon as they became available, not delayed until they have a few spares.


----------



## Jonathan1979

JSal said:


> Jonathan1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mailed steinhart about the issue with the bezel and send them some pictures. They responded the next day, offering to send a new bezel. I received the shipping details of the new bezel this morning. Great customer care!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a bezel insert not the whole bezel. Only the Ceramic portion.
> 
> This will be interesting seeing how you get the old one out.
> 
> It's fairly simple to remove a Steinhart aluminum bezel insert and install a new one.
> 
> I'm going to suggest applying gradual heat to loosen the double sided tape glue, and then try to spin the ceramic and see if you can lift it at the same time or get something very thin in between once it's warm and starts spinning.
> 
> Same basic concept as the aluminum but with the aluminum you can always poke a hole in it and pick it out after warming it.
> 
> Use a hair dryer or heat gun. Be very careful especially with the heat gun. Never leave the heat in one place too long. Warm the bezel while moving the heat gun or dryer. Then remove, wait a little and start warming again. Once you think it's warm enough, try to spin the insert. If it does not spin, continue heating gradually until it does.
> 
> Once removed and when you're ready to put the new one in make sure you remove all the old glue residue from inside the bezel and make sure you line it up correctly at 12 o'clock before seating the new insert.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice! I meant the bezel insert  I also found a forum thread on this subject. Since I do not have a hairdryer  , I used hot running tapwater instead . Same principle as you said, heated the insert evenly. And then used a small sharp knife between the sapphire and insert to gently get it out. It all went easy. It was a 5 minute job. Looks much better now!


----------



## sasha

beautiful. love the case n' bracelet.


----------



## JSal

Jonathan1979 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I meant the bezel insert  I also found a forum thread on this subject. Since I do not have a hairdryer  , I used hot running tapwater instead . Same principle as you said, heated the insert evenly. And then used a small sharp knife between the sapphire and insert to gently get it out. It all went easy. It was a 5 minute job. Looks much better now!


Excellent!!!

Glad it went so smoothly for you. Good job.


----------



## 3mm

3mm said:


> There is a small keychain UV bulb that is handy I found on Amazon, search for "Inova BB-UV Ultraviolet with clip". But if you're looking for instant charge to almost 100%, just use camera flash if you got an external one.


Here's a photo of the keychain UV bulb.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Hey Guys,

How is the weight action on your titanium's? I feel like mine is 'scraping' when the weight is turning.
Also it is not 100% smooth when I turn the watch. This results that it needs a lot of force or vigorous hand movements to keep him running. If I don't 'help' the watch with manual winding every few days power reserve is poor.

I fully winded it manually and overall power reserve is up to spec when fully winded so it has to be something with automatic winding system

I also have pilot premium with same movement and there I feel that a lot les force is needed to turn the weight when I gently shake the watch. 

sent from Moto X Style


----------



## JSal

It's more than likely a bad rotor bearing. There are about 5 ball bearings in the center of the rotor. 
This bearing assembly is press fit into the rotor and can be removed and replaced. 
The bearings probably have play in them and are scraping the inside of the caseback, or the bearings are too tight and binding preventing it from spinning properly. In either case it needs to be replaced.

The nice thing about this is you don't need a lot of tools to complete the job and it's a very quick and easy fix.

Don't bother changing just the rotor bearing. It's more complicated, and you'll need more specific tools you probably don't have.

Just call Steinhart and tell them the problem you are having and that you would like them to send you a new complete rotor assembly with the bearing already installed.

If you already have a watch caseback removal tool and a small watchmaker or precision screwdriver set, and a small tweezer that's all you need.

You would open the back of the watch, remove the small screw in the center of the rotor, then lift and remove the old rotor and put the new one in. Replace the screw and put the caseback on.

Zip zip, you are done... I've done this before a couple of times and it takes only a few minutes.

Make sure you wear finger cots or latex gloves so as not to touch the metal on the new rotor as the oils and acids in your skin will contaminate and eventually stain the rotor.

If you are not confident enough in yourself or you don't have the tools and don't wish to purchase them, you can take it to your local watchmaker or jeweler and they will install it while you wait if they aren't backed up. They should not charge you more then a few dollars for the job. The job is as simple as changing a battery in a Quartz watch for them.

Here is a nice little video that even shows you how to replace the bearing itself but it also shows you how quick and easy it is to remove and replace the rotor itself if you were to have a new one with the bearing pre-installed.






You can always send your watch back to Steinhart for warranty repair and they will even pay for shipping. But at this time of the year with the holidays they are busy and then they close for a period and don't reopen till like the second week in January.

Plus you will have to wait for them to repair and return it.

If you contact them this week they can send out the rotor before Christmas and you'll be all set.


----------



## KCScott

Wow! I was given a February delivery date when I ordered mine last week. Just got an email today that it had shipped. I tracked it and it's sitting in Memphis waiting international clearance. I'm pretty excited to get it so quickly




1


----------



## Tom_ZG

Thanks jsal

As my watch is under warranty I will send it to steinhart for adjustment

Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


----------



## rsimpsss

Better late than never. 
Ending 2015 with this titanium 500!


----------



## valuewatchguy

rsimpsss said:


> Better late than never.
> Ending 2015 with this titanium 500!


They did a much better job of matching the case and bracelet than they did with the first batch that i owned. Congrats on the watch. It is a great piece!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Guys, do your titaniums get this? It is where strap and endlink scratch each other. Photo does not fully how this looks, but it is quite visible

sent from Lenovo phone


----------



## SleepySimon

Do you wear your bracelet loose? Mine mostly at buckle. Desk dives


----------



## JSal

That happens on stainless bracelets too.

Just a little more noticeable (if you're looking for it) with the titanium.

But it happens on the face of the surfaces in between the links. 
No one will ever see it and only you'll notice it if you look for it because you know it's there. 
Enjoy the watch and bracelet. If you wear it in a fairly large rotation the watch will look new for a long time. If it's your one and only everyday watch it will develop a soft worn and warm look. 
It's hard to explain. But when stainless develops the normal swirls and soft scratches from everyday use it doesn't look as nice as titanium seems to. 
With titanium, to me it looks more like a patina and adds character.

Here is a a picture of the bracelet of the first titanium watch I ever purchased back in either 2003 or 2004. 
From the picture it may not look good as I believe pictures make these type of things look worse. But when the watch is in your hand or on your wrist you don't notice a thing and it has a feeling of warmth like your favorite old warm, soft and comfortable hoodie or pair of faded denim jeans.


----------



## Cywatchfan

Tom_ZG said:


> Guys, do your titaniums get this? It is where strap and endlink scratch each other. Photo does not fully how this looks, but it is quite visible
> 
> sent from Lenovo phone


Yes mine is the same, I'm not bothered though as a watch is made to be worn, when I got my Speedmaster Pro I was so precious about it, but now it has a few dents and scratches I've calmed down and just enjoy the watch. I accept that I will age and get the odd scar, scratch, wrinkle etc, so why should my watches be any different! Saying that I would hate to really hurt one of my babies ha ha!!


----------



## Tom_ZG

With mine it is visible when it is on my hand. I dont mind scars I do, but this appears due to weak engineering when two links scratch each other.

All the other links are OK - just connection between endlink and first link.

I had ocean GMT and it didnt suffer from this

sent from Lenovo phone


----------



## Cywatchfan

Good point, not sure it is something we can solve though, most of the links on my watch have abrasion marks?


----------



## Spyro P

Hi all, first post 

Just a quick question that will probably save me reading the 81 page thread, I placed my order and paid about 10 days ago and other than the acknowledgement email I haven't received any shipping info yet. Then I read somewhere that these watches come in batches and previously there have been month+ delays, does anyone know if we're currently between batches or are they shipping to customers?

Thanks
SP


----------



## Spyro P

Nevermind, I just read in another thread that they're back from German public holidays and they have a bit of a backlog.
All good, I'll give them a few days.


----------



## Spyro P

Shipping notification received last night


----------



## Alan Payne

Just ordered mine (don't tell the wife) now just patiently biding my time waiting for shipping notification. 😰😁

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCScott

They have attempted to send mine twice. Both times it failed to clear customs. I sent an email asking if this is a common problem and if there is anything that I could do to facilitate the shipment. I never received a response.


----------



## Vindic8

KCScott said:


> They have attempted to send mine twice. Both times it failed to clear customs. I sent an email asking if this is a common problem and if there is anything that I could do to facilitate the shipment. I never received a response.


Create a Fed/Ex account and associate it with your destination address. Include a contact number in your Fed/Ex account. That way they can call you if it gets held up. I have had them call and ask me to fill out customs paperwork and then scan and email it in before my package could proceed.

If you want to be proactive watch the tracking if there is a customs hold call Fed/Ex with your tracking number and ask them what you need to do to get it through.


----------



## KCScott

Thanks for the advice. I'll do just that.


----------



## Spyro P

I received my watch today and i really like it, especially the bracelet (funny enough, after all the negative reviews I've read about it). I like how it's somewhat darker and subdued, it makes a nice contrast with the glossiness of the bezel and the face of the watch. And it just works as it should, it's nearly totally silent, and very light and comfortable on my wrist.

There's an inconsistency on the brushing of the buckle, the fold over clasp is slightly darker or brushed differently, which I'm not sure if it was intentional or an accident, but it's a happy accident because it has the engraved steinhart logo on it and it serves to emphasise it visually. And when the light falls at the right angle the little thing just pops against the matte surface of the clasp 









Pretty cool watch overall, I'm enjoying it


----------



## MMMCCCXXXIII

After reading through all 80+ pages, I pulled the trigger, and now awaiting for my little precious titan hero... :-d


----------



## Dec1968

Does anyone know who did this? They sanded the lugs down and followed the curve of the end link to make the lugs less square.

See the bottom watch for example (top watch for reference).










To me this COMPLETELY changes the look of the watch. I've long loved Steinhart but wished the lugs were softer and less flat. This at least covers one issue.

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone know who did this? They sanded the lugs down and followed the curve of the end link to make the lugs less square.
> 
> See the bottom watch for example (top watch for reference).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me this COMPLETELY changes the look of the watch. I've long loved Steinhart but wished the lugs were softer and less flat. This at least covers one issue.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that is a Steinhart case. It certainly isn't a stock Ocean One Bezel.

Also, not sure what this has to do with the OT500.


----------



## 3mm

Diver? Skier.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Vindic8 said:


> I don't think that is a Steinhart case. It certainly isn't a stock Ocean One Bezel.
> 
> Also, not sure what this has to do with the OT500.


Looks like a Steinhart bezel to me.....
http://www.watchitallabout.com/steinhart-ocean-1-watch-review/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> I don't think that is a Steinhart case. It certainly isn't a stock Ocean One Bezel.
> 
> Also, not sure what this has to do with the OT500.


They are both OceanOne Bezels and cases. The reason the bezels look different in the two pictures is that the one on top is the older original design Steinhart used, and the lower picture with the altered lugs is the newer bezel design that they use today.

I know it does not have anything to do with the OTi500 but I know how much Dec1968 desires to find out who did the mod on the lugs that he has posted the same pictures and questions in other active and popular Steinhart Ocean threads in hopes that someone will be able to help him out with the info.

From reading many of his posts I know how much Dec1968 really loves the Ocean series and Steinhart watches in general, but he doesn't like the shape of the lugs on the Ocean and the way it fits/lays on his wrist. With the altered lugs it will hug his wrist better and allow the bracelet to lay on his wrist differently and will give a different appearance that he prefers.


----------



## sickondivers

*Geez............**I'm such a dumbass *
So, I've been shopping for a Steinhart OVM for the last few months.Scouring the market , checking online merchants in Germany, England, Hong Kong even Thailand. Trying to find the best price on an OVM. During one of my late night online expeditions a few days back, I found an online merchant in the UK *, Mechanical Luxury Watches | Chronomaster UK *I saw what I believed to be a price of 295.00 + 30.00 Euro for my beloved Steinhart OVM. I was quick to grab my credit card and place my order. I received prompt email confirmation of my purchase from *Chronomaster*. The projected cost in US dollars was to 340.00. I was quite satisfied that I had put all those online shopping hours in slept like a baby knowing I had in fact found a bargain on my OVM 
2 days later I checked my credit card and noticed that I was billed approx 450 US for this purchase. I phoned the bank. They suggested I contact the merchant immediately. Which I did. When I received my email response from Neal Wood at* Chronomaster*, he was quick to thank me for my purchase and stated that my watch had actually already shipped and as far as the billing, he said that the 295.00 price was based on British Pounds NOT Euro. I was panic stricken. WHAT! how can that be? I went back and double checked the Chromaster website and sure enough...Pounds! not Euro ( US exchange on the pound isn't great, while Euro is approx .91 of US dollar. Which is good). I phoned the bank and said I'd made a terrible mistake and that I needed to unwind this transaction. The bank reassured me that it could be fixed or the item returned but the best course of action was to notify the merchant that you were canceling the order. I then of course emailed Neal at Chronomaster, and asked him to cancel the order. He said that the watch had already been shipped. If I were to cancel I would have to wait for the watch to arrive then return it back to the UK . Which is an expensive way to return something given the international shipping rates, At this point at 4:00 AM my time , I just flipped out. I sent a seething email back to Neal at chronomaster threatening everything short of a lawsuit, demanding that he re direct the shipped watch back to his company and that there was no way I was going to pay to ship it back. 
In spite of my foul mannered email , Neal responded in a professional manner. While he did point out that he didn't appreciate my threats and rant, he in deed had already been in contact with the shipping service and that he was confident he could rectify the matter. In the end, I would only have to pay for the initial shipping cost he accrued and that I should expect the remaining purchase money to credited to my account promptly. In closing, He asked about my initial expectation of the watch cost , In euros. He expressed a willingness to maybe cut his price rather than reverse the shipping. He simply asked me " Do you want the watch?" I said yes i did but my bonehead miscalculation of a 340.00 net cost would never work w/ the UK pound conversion. I did consider buying direct from Steinhart at one point, and after all those hours of OVM price surveying, I suggested possibly a price match w/ Steinhart which works out to approx 385.00 US ( Steinhart uses Euro ) Neal seemed willing to consider that. He crunched the numbers and in the end was in fact able to do the price match with Steinhart. I was very impressed with that. This was clearly a 'Fix it for the customer' move. Not sure if there was little if any profit in it for him or *Chronomaster* but in spite of my dumbass understanding of the currency exchange (which is clearly MY mistake) and my venomous emails Neal Wood just did the right thing and basically helped this dumb rude American get the watch he was looking for!
I HIGHLY recommend him ( [email protected]) and his company *Mechanical Luxury Watches | Chronomaster UK * 
for all your import needs; Steinhart, Squale, Sinn. A real first class guy.​


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> They are both OceanOne Bezels and cases. The reason the bezels look different in the two pictures is that the one on top is the older original design Steinhart used, and the lower picture with the altered lugs is the newer bezel design that they use today.
> 
> I know it does not have anything to do with the OTi500 but I know how much Dec1968 desires to find out who did the mod on the lugs that he has posted the same pictures and questions in other active and popular Steinhart Ocean threads in hopes that someone will be able to help him out with the info.
> 
> From reading many of his posts I know how much Dec1968 really loves the Ocean series and Steinhart watches in general, but he doesn't like the shape of the lugs on the Ocean and the way it fits/lays on his wrist. With the altered lugs it will hug his wrist better and allow the bracelet to lay on his wrist differently and will give a different appearance that he prefers.


Thank you. This is completely accurate. I think that if I find a way to do this I will be completely happy with the Ocean series for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen

I wish Steinhart would release a cheaper steel version of this watch. Years ago I had a titanium Citizen and it was crap and I don't think I'll be purchasing a titanium watch again.

Edit: And I would also appreciate small changes like changing the date disc from white to black. Of course a completely symmetrical no date dial would be the best looking in my opinion.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

I ordered the Steinhart Titanium 500 Premium on January 27. I'm already in love with this watch, and it hasn't even shipped yet. And the wait has been worse than Christmas when I was a kid.


A quick question for you guys that already own one, and rock it with NATO straps: Should go with brushed or polished stainless buckle/hardware? Which matches the Titanium the best? I'm kind of assuming that both would look OK?


----------



## 3mm

flyinglotus1983 said:


> I ordered the Steinhart Titanium 500 Premium on January 27. I'm already in love with this watch, and it hasn't even shipped yet. And the wait has been worse than Christmas when I was a kid.
> 
> A quick question for you guys that already own one, and rock it with NATO straps: Should go with brushed or polished stainless buckle/hardware? Which matches the Titanium the best? I'm kind of assuming that both would look OK?


Brushed, IMHO.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Cramebame

I agree brushed titanium is the best, beat blasted would be nice too but I don't think they offer it and scratches show up better so you would have to baby it.


----------



## anarasanen

Do you guys know if it is possible to change some parts between different Steinhart watches? I like this Ocean Titanium 500 Premium, but I fear the bezel gets scratches too easily. Could it be changed into this bezel by Steinhart?


----------



## Vindic8

anarasanen said:


> Do you guys know if it is possible to change some parts between different Steinhart watches? I like this Ocean Titanium 500 Premium, but I fear the bezel gets scratches too easily. Could it be changed into this bezel by Steinhart?


It may seem counter intuitive but the ceramic bezel on the OT500 will resist scratches far better then the metal bezel on the vintage GMT.


----------



## anarasanen

Vindic8 said:


> It may seem counter intuitive but the ceramic bezel on the OT500 will resist scratches far better then the metal bezel on the vintage GMT.


But the black color wears off.


----------



## RTea

anarasanen said:


> But the black color wears off.


Not sure I understand but the black bezel is ceramic. It won't wear off. It'll crack before anything else happens to it.

In any case, unfortunately Steinhart doesn't change parts between their models (I asked about it before and wish they did it too).


----------



## anarasanen

RTea said:


> Not sure I understand but the black bezel is ceramic. It won't wear off. It'll crack before anything else happens to it.
> 
> In any case, unfortunately Steinhart doesn't change parts between their models (I asked about it before and wish they did it too).


Ok, now I understand. I finally saw a good picture about the bezel. But titanium colored bezel would still look better to me than the black one.


----------



## CareyJ

Ordered mine Jan. 23rd. Got no confirmation email. Emailed Steinhart, got the order number, sent my PayPal payment. My last contact said they have a shipment coming 2nd week of Feb. and mine should ship soon after. 

I'm thinking about putting a NATO strap on mine. I've seen some pictures of the watch on a "James Bond stripe" NATO strap that looked pretty good. Can someone recommend a brand that has brushed buckles/loops instead of polished? Or maybe something with black buckles/loops?


----------



## anarasanen

Hands of this watch could be tweaked a little, because they look so boring. I really like the hands of OVM and in my opinion this watch would look better with OVM hands. Also the seconds hand looks really plasticy and gives the whole watch a little cheap look. Steinhart should design some nice counter weight for seconds hand. It could be used exclusively on the premium line watches. Something like Christopher Ward Trident has for example.


----------



## fristil

no .. it's perfect as it is .. and CW Trident is just ugly


----------



## anarasanen

fristil said:


> no .. it's perfect as it is .. and CW Trident is just ugly


Yes, it is ugly, but the counter weight is nice. It's the only thing I like in that watch.


----------



## fristil

so a counter weight is useless on this model :-D but I like that also, but on this model all is black and it would make more sense on the Ocean One, but not on an Ocean One with Merc hands


----------



## flyinglotus1983

CareyJ said:


> I'm thinking about putting a NATO strap on mine. I've seen some pictures of the watch on a "James Bond stripe" NATO strap that looked pretty good. Can someone recommend a brand that has brushed buckles/loops instead of polished? Or maybe something with black buckles/loops?


Yes, check out Crown and Buckle and Nato Strap Co. There are many, many e-stores that sell NATOs, including amazon and ebay, however, you'll find a better selection and better quality by going with either of those stores.


----------



## 3mm

Colareb strap

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CareyJ

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Yes, check out Crown and Buckle and Nato Strap Co. There are many, many e-stores that sell NATOs, including amazon and ebay, however, you'll find a better selection and better quality by going with either of those stores.


Ordered this one from Nato Strap Co. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Alan Payne

Shipping notice received - should land on Wednesday. Been a long ol wait. 😰😄

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Alan Payne said:


> Shipping notice received - should land on Wednesday. Been a long ol wait.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congrats! For reference- when did you place your order and receive your payment notice? I've got an order from them that's paid for but not yet shipped.

David


----------



## Alan Payne

Dec1968 said:


> Congrats! For reference- when did you place your order and receive your payment notice? I've got an order from them that's paid for but not yet shipped.
> 
> David


Cheers Dave, Ordered on the 18th Jan. Delay was due to bracelets not being ready. Hopefully you might get a shipment notice this week. Regards

Al

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinglotus1983

I ordered mine on January 25, it's been an excruciatingly long wait. My OVM was 2-3 day turnaround. The Titanium 500 has been like waiting for Christmas to come, and realizing that it's still summer.


----------



## Dec1968

My OVM order was paid for on Feb 4, so it shouldn't take too long. Thanks guys!


David


----------



## 92gli

Tom_ZG said:


> With mine it is visible when it is on my hand. I dont mind scars I do, but this appears due to weak engineering when two links scratch each other.
> 
> All the other links are OK - just connection between endlink and first link.
> 
> I had ocean GMT and it didnt suffer from this
> 
> sent from Lenovo phone


My ocean vintage has it. My omega PO had it. My black bay has it. It's part of watch life.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

Just got an email back from Steinhart. They've got no ETA on the Titanium 500 that I ordered on January 25.



> unfortunately we are still waiting for the next supply of the Ti watch to come in from Switzerland. No exact date known yet. Sorry for the long delay, we apologize.


When I pressed for vague estimate, they said they're hoping for 2 weeks, but can't really say. So it'll likely be at least a month turn-around time from payment being received to shipping my watch.

So yea, I'm kind of bummed, but I did know what I was getting into. Having read a lot about Steinhart, I was fully prepared to wait before receiving the watch. I was hoping for a few days, but I have to say, this will be excruciating. I want this watch so bad!!


----------



## Alan Payne

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Just got an email back from Steinhart. They've got no ETA on the Titanium 500 that I ordered on January 25.
> 
> When I pressed for vague estimate, they said they're hoping for 2 weeks, but can't really say. So it'll likely be at least a month turn-around time from payment being received to shipping my watch.
> 
> So yea, I'm kind of bummed, but I did know what I was getting into. Having read a lot about Steinhart, I was fully prepared to wait before receiving the watch. I was hoping for a few days, but I have to say, this will be excruciating. I want this watch so bad!!


Sorry to hear that bro. You must have just missed out. I ordered on the 18th and got delivered today. Still was a long wait. Hope it's not too much longer. Stay strong?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## omegaSMP300

I actually just picked up one of these. Brand new and it should be here in a day or two (I didn't buy it directly from Steinhart). Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Alan Payne

omegaSMP300 said:


> I actually just picked up one of these. Brand new and it should be here in a day or two (I didn't buy it directly from Steinhart). Looking forward to seeing it in person.


I received mine last night. I'm a very happy dude - much better looking in person 😷👌

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Payne

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Payne

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Payne

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CareyJ

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Just got an email back from Steinhart. They've got no ETA on the Titanium 500 that I ordered on January 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately we are still waiting for the next supply of the Ti watch to come in from Switzerland. No exact date known yet. Sorry for the long delay, we apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> When I pressed for vague estimate, they said they're hoping for 2 weeks, but can't really say. So it'll likely be at least a month turn-around time from payment being received to shipping my watch.
> 
> So yea, I'm kind of bummed, but I did know what I was getting into. Having read a lot about Steinhart, I was fully prepared to wait before receiving the watch. I was hoping for a few days, but I have to say, this will be excruciating. I want this watch so bad!!
Click to expand...

At least you got an email. They told me they were expecting a shipment this week, but they haven't responded to my enquiries about whether they got them.


----------



## CareyJ

Alan Payne said:


> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Nice looking band.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

CareyJ said:


> They told me they were expecting a shipment this week, but they haven't responded to my enquiries about whether they got them.


That probably means that they didn't get them ... Heh  Sounds like they don't want to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## lamlux

Recently discovered this and enjoying mine very very very very much.


----------



## Dec1968

CareyJ said:


> At least you got an email. They told me they were expecting a shipment this week, but they haven't responded to my enquiries about whether they got them.


I spoke to someone at their office earlier this week. They have half the staff out with the flu and they're trying to fulfill orders.

David


----------



## Craustin1

That's a hawt picture!



lamlux said:


> Recently discovered this and enjoying mine very very very very much.
> View attachment 7045353


----------



## RTea

Alan Payne said:


> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Info on the strap, please! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Looks like Perlon. Some have rough edges which can be annoying but good for swimming / gym etc.


----------



## Alan Payne

RTea said:


> Info on the strap, please! Looks fantastic.


Thanks. It's a grey Perlon strap. Bought on eBay. Black looks good too. |>


----------



## 3mm

Two piece NATO, bought for a thicker watch to reduce the overall height, but it works on the 500 too.


----------



## siliciferous

lamlux said:


> Recently discovered this and enjoying mine very very very very much.


Can't wait to see this thing in motion! Yeah, you've convinced me - I need to prune the stable.


----------



## CareyJ

Dec1968 said:


> CareyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got an email. They told me they were expecting a shipment this week, but they haven't responded to my enquiries about whether they got them.
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to someone at their office earlier this week. They have half the staff out with the flu and they're trying to fulfill orders.
> 
> David
Click to expand...

I've had an email from them and the shipment got hung up in Customs. They expect it to clear by the beginning/middle of this week. With luck, it could ship by the end of the week.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

CareyJ said:


> I've had an email from them and the shipment got hung up in Customs. They expect it to clear by the beginning/middle of this week. With luck, it could ship by the end of the week.


Oh thank god, that's good news. Please post here if you hear anything else, good or bad!


----------



## siliciferous

I placed my order and paid on Sunday evening, and Tuesday early AM received an e-mail saying that my order will be shipped in 8-10 business days (so by 2/26) - I'll post an update whenever I get a shipping confirmation.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

siliciferous said:


> I placed my order and paid on Sunday evening, and Tuesday early AM received an e-mail saying that my order will be shipped in 8-10 business days (so by 2/26) - I'll post an update whenever I get a shipping confirmation.


EVERYBODY that orders gets that boilerplate email. It doesn't mean that it will actually ship that quick. In your case, it might, but for me (going on 3 weeks already), it's certainly not.


----------



## j3T_

This watch has been a nightmare for me. It's been losing 28 seconds from the beginning, has been returned twice now and it's still losing around 28 seconds after being in their hands for over 2 months. I don't know what their watchmaker is doing but maybe he should actually learn how to repair a watch.


----------



## JSal

j3T_ said:


> This watch has been a nightmare for me. It's been losing 28 seconds from the beginning, has been returned twice now and it's still losing around 28 seconds after being in their hands for over 2 months. I don't know what their watchmaker is doing but maybe he should actually learn how to repair a watch.


It sounds like it just needs to be regulated. Just take it to your local watchmaker and ask him to regulate the movement. It's a simple job and will not cost very much at all. You can even write Steinhart an email and tell them this is what you would like to do and they will more than likely give the ok and will reimburse you for the cost.

They have extended this courtesy to others many times and in light of your having sent your watch back to them twice already for the same problem I'm sure they will accommodate you.


----------



## j3T_

JSal said:


> It sounds like it just needs to be regulated. Just take it to your local watchmaker and ask him to regulate the movement. It's a simple job and will not cost very much at all. You can even write Steinhart an email and tell them this is what you would like to do and they will more than likely give the ok and will reimburse you for the cost.
> 
> They have extended this courtesy to others many times and in light of your having sent your watch back to them twice already for the same problem I'm sure they will accommodate you.


I don't have a local watchmaker, I can only ship my watches off or visit the AD of certain brands. I've had it with this watch and Steinhart so it'll be sold in the condition it's in. I'm not investing any more of my time in this.

I have worn it for a week before it had to be returned. After a month it came back with the same issues. After emailing them it turned out the watchmaker "forgot" to regulate it and they had just shipped it back. Had to send it back and was assured it would go fast this time. More than two months later it's in my hands again, again with the same issue. I wonder what their excuse is now. Either they don't have a watchmaker or he's sleeping all day.


----------



## MMMCCCXXXIII

flyinglotus1983 said:


> EVERYBODY that orders gets that boilerplate email. It doesn't mean that it will actually ship that quick. In your case, it might, but for me (going on 3 weeks already), it's certainly not.


Same here, order place, and confirmation email received on, January 27-th.


----------



## JSal

j3T_ said:


> I don't have a local watchmaker, I can only ship my watches off or visit the AD of certain brands. I've had it with this watch and Steinhart so it'll be sold in the condition it's in. I'm not investing any more of my time in this.
> 
> I have worn it for a week before it had to be returned. After a month it came back with the same issues. After emailing them it turned out the watchmaker "forgot" to regulate it and they had just shipped it back. Had to send it back and was assured it would go fast this time. More than two months later it's in my hands again, again with the same issue. I wonder what their excuse is now. Either they don't have a watchmaker or he's sleeping all day.


If the only issue is that it's running +28 per day then this is not a big issue as that is less than 3.5 minutes per week. While it is a little more than the spec for the watch it's not crazy.

Regulating a watch is a simple procedure. What I would do is take it to a local watchmaker. I know you said you don't have one but there has got to be someone fairly close to you that works on watches. Most fine jewelry stores have watchmakers on staff. 
Take it to one and have them regulate it. You'll have it back in a few days and it shouldn't cost more than $20


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> If the only issue is that it's running +28 per day then this is not a big issue as that is less than 3.5 minutes per week. While it is a little more than the spec for the watch it's not crazy.
> 
> Regulating a watch is a simple procedure. What I would do is take it to a local watchmaker. I know you said you don't have one but there has got to be someone fairly close to you that works on watches. Most fine jewelry stores have watchmakers on staff.
> Take it to one and have them regulate it. You'll have it back in a few days and it shouldn't cost more than $20


He said that it was losing 28 seconds per day, which is way more annoying than gaining 28 seconds. If Steinhart agrees to reimburse the cost of regulating the movement locally, that would be the best option. Maybe it got magnetized in transport?


----------



## 3mm

Does anyone have the titanium bracelet for O500 that they would like to sell? I bought mine on rubber, as it was the quickest option at the time, thinking I would be able to buy the bracelet soon from Steinhart. But it's been few months now, and I was not able to get the information from them on when these would be available for purchase separately.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

3mm said:


> Does anyone have the titanium bracelet for O500 that they would like to sell? I bough mine on rubber, as it was the quickest option at the time, thinking I would be able to buy the bracelet soon from Steinhart. But it's been few months now, and I was not able to get the information from them on when these would be available for purchase separately.


I'll gladly sell mine, however I won't have it in my hands for another week, I'd guess. I'm not a bracelet fan at all, I'm more of a NATO and/or leather band kind of guy.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> He said that it was losing 28 seconds per day, which is way more annoying than gaining 28 seconds.


This sentence makes no sense...

+28 per day is LESS than 3.5 minutes per week.

For the Elaboré grade 2824-2 (which Steinhart uses) it is out of spec, but for standard grade it is at the outer limits but still in spec so it really isn't a big deal. 
A simple and inexpensive regulation locally will correct the issue.



3mm said:


> If Steinhart agrees to reimburse the cost of regulating the movement locally, that would be the best option. Maybe it got magnetized in transport?


I already explained to him that Steinhart would reimburse him to have it repaired locally. He just needs prior approval which should be no problem especially in his situation where he has twice returned the watch and it's still running fast.

But I feel he's not going to do this and as he has stated will sell the watch as is.

I just hope he is honest and when he posts it's for sale he notes the watch is running fast and out of spec and doesn't just make it someone else's problem that they have to find out when they receive the watch.


----------



## anarasanen

Has Steinhart revealed which grade aluminium alloy they are using in this watch?


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> This sentence makes no sense...
> 
> +28 per day is LESS than 3.5 minutes per week.


JSal, let me clarify it for you, he said "It's been losing 28 seconds from the beginning". To me, that means it's running slow 28 seconds a day, not vice versa as you said. So it's -28 vs +28.


----------



## anarasanen

Just watched The Urban Gentry's review about this watch and got an idea. Could it be possible to paint the date wheel with lume paint so six o'clock wouldn't look so empty in the dark? And also design the date window so it would be like the index bars in 3 and 9 o'clock?


----------



## 3mm

anarasanen said:


> Just watched The Urban Gentry's review about this watch and got an idea. Could it be possible to paint the date wheel with lume paint so six o'clock wouldn't look so empty in the dark? And also design the date window so it would be like the index bars in 3 and 9 o'clock?


My understanding of why applying lume to date wheel is not done is:

-You would likely need a thick layer, and it could get caught on something else within the movement
-As the date changes to the next day at midnight, you would get a dark spot as that particular spot did not get any light previously (so you would have to expose more than one number for the date)

This Traser uses a tritium vial under the date wheel that has numerals cut out, so the date effectively glows all the time.

traser® swiss H3 watches ? Date illumination


----------



## anarasanen

3mm said:


> My understanding of why applying lume to date wheel is not done is:
> 
> -You would likely need a thick layer, and it could get caught on something else within the movement
> -As the date changes to the next day at midnight, you would get a dark spot as that particular spot did not get any light previously (so you would have to expose more than one number for the date)
> 
> This Traser uses a tritium vial under the date wheel that has numerals cut out, so the date effectively glows all the time.
> 
> traser® swiss H3 watches ? Date illumination


Good points.


----------



## j3T_

JSal said:


> This sentence makes no sense...
> 
> +28 per day is LESS than 3.5 minutes per week.
> 
> For the Elaboré grade 2824-2 (which Steinhart uses) it is out of spec, but for standard grade it is at the outer limits but still in spec so it really isn't a big deal.
> A simple and inexpensive regulation locally will correct the issue.
> 
> I already explained to him that Steinhart would reimburse him to have it repaired locally. He just needs prior approval which should be no problem especially in his situation where he has twice returned the watch and it's still running fast.
> 
> But I feel he's not going to do this and as he has stated will sell the watch as is.
> 
> I just hope he is honest and when he posts it's for sale he notes the watch is running fast and out of spec and doesn't just make it someone else's problem that they have to find out when they receive the watch.


Do I really strike you as such an a-hole that would scam someone else? I have over 1000+ ebay transactions, 100% satisfaction.

Do continue with the fanboyism, it's great. Also, the communication with Steinhart during all of this has been absolute crap. I've only been notified of when the watch was on the way back, nothing else. Getting compensation for a local repair may takes months at their pace of communication.
It's an amateurish company at best.

Also, you have to be absolutely insane to find 28 (it's now up to 33) seconds off acceptable.


----------



## 3mm

j3T_,

I know you said that you have given up on the watch and the brand, and that you experience was a really negative one from the start. I agree that losing 28 seconds per day is a lot. Other than what was already suggested (having the watch regulated), you could also try to see if the watch became magnetized. There are free gauss meter apps for the phones, and you can use that to see if it registers any stronger magnetic field around the case. This has helped me in the past determine that a watch became magnetized. If you have more than one mechanical watch, you can compare values. If it is in fact magnetized, you could either try to purchase a demagnetizer or have it demagnetized in a watch repair shop. I also heard that if you have an old CRT monitor with degauss feature, you could place the watch close to it and run the degauss, and it will also demagnetize the watch. Not sure how effective that would be, but may be worth a try.

I hope you'll get to the bottom of this, and I hope that Steinhart will stand by their product and help you out in any way.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> JSal, let me clarify it for you, he said "It's been losing 28 seconds from the beginning". To me, that means it's running slow 28 seconds a day, not vice versa as you said. So it's -28 vs +28.


Your right, I just looked and he said "losing"...

But do you really think that makes a difference?

28 seconds a day whether it be plus or minus is still 28 seconds per day and under 3.5 minutes per week. It's not a tremendous variation.

Of he takes it to a competent watchmaker for regulation they will adjust it and if it is magnetized they will know.


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> Your right, I just looked and he said "losing"...
> 
> But do you really think that makes a difference?
> 
> 28 seconds a day whether it be plus or minus is still 28 seconds per day and under 3.5 minutes per week. It's not a tremendous variation.
> 
> Of he takes it to a competent watchmaker for regulation they will adjust it and if it is magnetized they will know.


As long as the gain/loss is consistent, and you know what to expect, it's something you learn to live with. But 28 seconds (and 33 seconds as he reported) is too much IMHO. Especially if it's a loss (watch running slow), as you can be late for things you shouldn't be late for. But that is my opinion. I prefer my watches to gain less than 5 seconds per day. You may be fine with 30 second per day gain/loss.

The issue with his Soprod A10 might be that it needs regulation, or a degauss, or both. When I received mine, it was running with +2 seconds per day. And many folks reported it being well with COSC specs, so he should expect the same from it.

On the magnetization note, this just made me buy a cheap demagnetizer from ebay for $8. I have one watch that is slightly magnetized right now, and I will test this out and report back. When watches are magnetized they tend to run slow (mine even stopped at one point, and needed a tap to continue).


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> As long as the gain/loss is consistent, and you know what to expect, it's something you learn to live with. But 28 seconds (and 33 seconds as he reported) is too much IMHO. Especially if it's a loss (watch running slow), as you can be late for things you shouldn't be late for. But that is my opinion. I prefer my watches to gain less than 5 seconds per day. You may be fine with 30 second per day gain/loss.
> 
> The issue with his Soprod A10 might be that it needs regulation, or a degauss, or both. When I received mine, it was running with +2 seconds per day. And many folks reported it being well with COSC specs, so he should expect the same from it.
> 
> On the magnetization note, this just made me buy a cheap demagnetizer from ebay for $8. I have one watch that is slightly magnetized right now, and I will test this out and report back. When watches are magnetized they tend to run slow (mine even stopped at one point, and needed a tap to continue).


I never said it's acceptable for it to 28 seconds slow or fast. It's just not extreme and very far off from the movements spec. But many of these movements not only run within spec, they run within COSC spec as you've mentioned. So it can be frustrating when you get one that seems to be so far off from others being reported on the forum here. But you need to keep in mind that one that runs within COSC spec is really running outside it's manufactures given parameters but in a good way.

I'm with you when it comes to a watch running slow or fast. I always prefer my watches to err on the plus side rather than the minus side for the same reasons as you.

As for magnetized watches they actually tend to run FAS not SLOW as he reported, and you've stated above.

Magnetized watches tend to run erratic and will also run very fast.

When a watch becomes magnetized the coils of the balance spring will usually constrict which in essence shortens them and in turn speeds up the watch.

There is a link to an article written a few years back by the good people at "Worn & Wound" that I tend to refer people to when they feel that their watch may be magnetized.

http://wornandwound.com/2013/07/25/watches-and-magnetization/


----------



## JSal

One more thing to note...

Soprod is much smaller compared to ETA and does not make different grade movements. 

All their movements are made in a grade equivalent to ETA's "TOP" grade so that would make his movement running 28 seconds slow appear to be a bit more out of spec and he should definitely expect better from it.


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> I never said it's acceptable for it to 28 seconds slow or fast. It's just not extreme and very far off from the movements spec. But many of these movements not only run within spec, they run within COSC spec as you've mentioned. So it can be frustrating when you get one that seems to be so far off from others being reported on the forum here. But you need to keep in mind that one that runs within COSC spec is really running outside it's manufactures given parameters but in a good way.
> 
> I'm with you when it comes to a watch running slow or fast. I always prefer my watches to err on the plus side rather than the minus side for the same reasons as you.
> 
> As for magnetized watches they actually tend to run FAS not SLOW as he reported, and you've stated above.
> 
> Magnetized watches tend to run erratic and will also run very fast.
> 
> When a watch becomes magnetized the coils of the balance spring will usually constrict which in essence shortens them and in turn speeds up the watch.
> 
> There is a link to an article written a few years back by the good people at "Worn & Wound" that I tend to refer people to when they feel that their watch may be magnetized.
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/2013/07/25/watches-and-magnetization/


Thank you for that link, I will go over it. In my experience, my magnetized watch was running slow over long period of time, as I caught it barely moving at times, and then it would speed up again. Maybe it depends which piece in the movement is affected by whatever magnetization happens. This being a titanium watch, it will allow for better transfer of magnetic fields to the inside of the case, but the titanium itself will not get magnetized by it. So perhaps it's more susceptible to magnetization of the movements parts that are steel in presence of the magnetic field. Not sure if this matter all than much considering that both front and back are not metal at all (crystals).


----------



## Vindic8

anarasanen said:


> Has Steinhart revealed which grade aluminium alloy they are using in this watch?


I have an email from Steinhart that says it's grade 5.


----------



## anarasanen

Vindic8 said:


> I have an email from Steinhart that says it's grade 5.


So it should be quality material then.


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> So it should be quality material then.


Whether it was made from 5 or grade 2 the quality is the same. It's the properties of the metal that differ.

Grade 5 is a bit harder and more difficult to machine, while grade 2 is a little softer and easier to machine.

Here is a list of Titanium grades.

*Grade 1* is the most ductile and softest titanium alloy. It is a good solution for cold forming and corrosive environments.ASTM/ ASME SB-265 provides the standards for commercially pure titanium sheet and plate.[5]

*Grade 2* Unalloyed titanium, standard oxygen.

*Grade 2H* Unalloyed titanium (Grade 2 with 58 ksi minimum UTS).

*Grade 3* Unalloyed titanium, medium oxygen.

*Grade 1-4* are unalloyed and considered commercially pure or "CP". Generally the tensile and yield strength goes up with grade number for these "pure" grades. The difference in their physical properties is primarily due to the quantity of interstitial elements. They are used for corrosion resistance applications where cost, ease of fabrication, and welding are important.

*Grade 5* also known as Ti6Al4V, Ti-6Al-4V or Ti 6-4, is the most commonly used alloy. It has a chemical composition of 6% aluminum, 4% vanadium, 0.25% (maximum) iron, 0.2% (maximum) oxygen, and the remainder titanium.[6] It is significantly stronger than commercially pure titanium while having the same stiffness and thermal properties (excluding thermal conductivity, which is about 60% lower in Grade 5 Ti than in CP Ti).[7] Among its many advantages, it is heat treatable. This grade is an excellent combination of strength, corrosion resistance, weld and fabricability.


----------



## anarasanen

Does that grade 5 titanium get scratches more easily than stainless steel Steinhart is using?


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> Does that grade 5 titanium get scratches more easily than stainless steel Steinhart is using?


Titanium scratches easier than Stainless but in a different way. It's hard to explain.

When titanium scratches over time it's like a warm patina, and when stainless scratches it seems to looks old and/or worn.


----------



## anarasanen

JSal said:


> Titanium scratches easier than Stainless but in a different way. It's hard to explain.
> 
> When titanium scratches over time it's like a warm patina, and when stainless scratches it seems to looks old and/or worn.


I'm asking because I've seen pictures of the watch with pretty ugly scratches especially on the bracelet. I've own a titanium watch once so I know what that patina you are talking about means.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

anarasanen said:


> I'm asking because I've seen pictures of the watch with pretty ugly scratches especially on the bracelet. I've own a titanium watch once so I know what that patina you are talking about means.


Like this? Yeah, that's going to happen, no way around that, except to maybe throw the bracelet in a drawer, and rock it with a leather strap, or maybe a NATO 









Re: titanium patina.. The bracelet above looks like crap with a scratch or two... just like a piece of fresh bronze or brass looks like crap after it's first fingerprint (but looks pretty awesome after it's got a full-blown patina). But from what others have said above, maybe after a few months of wear, those little scratches turn into something a bit more complex? Does anyone have picture (of similar quality) of a Ti500 bracelet that's been worn a few months, for comparison?


----------



## CareyJ

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Like this? Yeah, that's going to happen, no way around that, except to maybe throw the bracelet in a drawer, and rock it with a leather strap, or maybe a NATO
> 
> View attachment 7129922
> 
> 
> Re: titanium patina.. The bracelet above looks like crap with a scratch or two... just like a piece of fresh bronze or brass looks like crap after it's first fingerprint (but looks pretty awesome after it's got a full-blown patina). But from what others have said above, maybe after a few months of wear, those little scratches turn into something a bit more complex? Does anyone have picture (of similar quality) of a Ti500 bracelet that's been worn a few months, for comparison?


Titanium begins to oxidize immediately on contact with air, forming a passive layer of oxide which inhibits further corrosion. The effect is similar to the bluing process used to protect firearms from rust. If you scratch that oxide layer, the scratch will look awful, just as if you'd scratched the bluing on a pistol.

What's interesting to me about this is the possibility of using a chemical solution to rebuild the oxide layer more quickly. Gun owners have used touch-up bluing solutions for decades to fix scratches in their guns' finishes. I wonder if something similar could be done with titanium?


----------



## JSal

CareyJ said:


> Titanium begins to oxidize immediately on contact with air, forming a passive layer of oxide which inhibits further corrosion. The effect is similar to the bluing process used to protect firearms from rust. If you scratch that oxide layer, the scratch will look awful, just as if you'd scratched the bluing on a pistol.
> 
> What's interesting to me about this is the possibility of using a chemical solution to rebuild the oxide layer more quickly. Gun owners have used touch-up bluing solutions for decades to fix scratches in their guns' finishes. I wonder if something similar could be done with titanium?


I own many guns and I know what you mean but that "Cold Bluing" touch up is not a permanent solution and it will Lighten and come off with touch, and cleaning only to have to be touched up again. But it does beat a traditional and expensive hot dip re-bluing.

I own a Lum Tec Super Combat B1. It is titanium with a clear DLC coating. It makes the titanium look a darker grey, adds scratch resistance and if you get a light scratch and you rub it hard with your thumb it seems to disappear in time.

But for scratches on regular titanium there is a process that I have yet to use that will darken the material. It involves using "Oxy-Clean"

You can do a Google search for the process and find the methods.


----------



## dongtheorient

after reading marathon threads on the ot500, i have ordered one, fingers crossed it comes soon!


----------



## flyinglotus1983

My watch finally shipped!









I'm so happy, I'm almost in tears. It was ordered on January 25, 2016, which means that I spent a solid month in Steinhart Watch Purgatory.


----------



## dongtheorient

Which country are you in, I ordered from swiss website as I live in switzerland. Hopefully faster


----------



## flyinglotus1983

dongtheorient said:


> Which country are you in, I ordered from swiss website as I live in switzerland. Hopefully faster


United States. You should be just fine, because you ordered your watch at the correct time (the correct time being, immediately after they receive a new batch of watches from their Swiss factory). I ordered at the wrong time, which was right after a bunch of reviews were posted, like the Worn&Wound one, and their stock was depleted, not to mention the manufacturing issues, the customs issues, and the staffing issues that they had in the last month.


----------



## dongtheorient

flyinglotus1983 said:


> United States. You should be just fine, because you ordered your watch at the correct time (the correct time being, immediately after they receive a new batch of watches from their Swiss factory). I ordered at the wrong time, which was right after a bunch of reviews were posted, like the Worn&Wound one, and their stock was depleted, not to mention the manufacturing issues, the customs issues, and the staffing issues that they had in the last month.


I feel fortunate, even spoilt in comparison


----------



## dongtheorient

dongtheorient said:


> flyinglotus1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> United States. You should be just fine, because you ordered your watch at the correct time (the correct time being, immediately after they receive a new batch of watches from their Swiss factory). I ordered at the wrong time, which was right after a bunch of reviews were posted, like the Worn&Wound one, and their stock was depleted, not to mention the manufacturing issues, the customs issues, and the staffing issues that they had in the last month.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel fortunate, even spoilt in comparison
Click to expand...

Ordered this morning, just got shipping mail it ships tomorrow morning  spoilt


----------



## flyinglotus1983

dongtheorient said:


> Ordered this morning, just got shipping mail it ships tomorrow morning  spoilt


We are now mortal enemies, haha.

Just kidding. I'm only a little resentful


----------



## CareyJ

CareyJ said:


> flyinglotus1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an email back from Steinhart. They've got no ETA on the Titanium 500 that I ordered on January 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately we are still waiting for the next supply of the Ti watch to come in from Switzerland. No exact date known yet. Sorry for the long delay, we apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> When I pressed for vague estimate, they said they're hoping for 2 weeks, but can't really say. So it'll likely be at least a month turn-around time from payment being received to shipping my watch.
> 
> So yea, I'm kind of bummed, but I did know what I was getting into. Having read a lot about Steinhart, I was fully prepared to wait before receiving the watch. I was hoping for a few days, but I have to say, this will be excruciating. I want this watch so bad!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you got an email. They told me they were expecting a shipment this week, but they haven't responded to my enquiries about whether they got them.
Click to expand...

I got an email this morning saying they'd gotten the shipment, were doing final inspection, were shipping EU orders, and were waiting on customs paperwork to ship the US orders.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

flyinglotus1983 said:


> We are now mortal enemies, haha.
> 
> Just kidding. I'm only a little resentful


I ordered one on the 22nd after much deliberation and with the 'encouragement' of this thread. I'm psyched to get it. It's my first Steinhart, and third watch overall. Currently I have an Oris BC3 and a Rodina Bauhaus (which stopped working less than a month after receipt.). So far, I've gotten confirmation of the order, but no specific shipment date beyond the generic 8-10 days email. How long does shipping to the US generally take? And which shipping service do they use?

thanks!


----------



## JSal

dongtheorient said:


> Ordered this morning, just got shipping mail it ships tomorrow morning  spoilt


That is a VERY telling statement and a good one.

I'll explain why...

When Steinhart released this watch they did not anticipate the overwhelming and extreme popularity it would have.

They were swamped with orders and had a difficult time keeping up for quite some time as the demand for this watch did not slow and actually increased with time and exposure here on WUS and in online reviews from sites like Worn & Wound. 
There was also a small issue with the bracelet that also slowed things down but that has also been corrected.

By you telling us that you placed an order and paid for the watch in the morning and later that same day received a shipping notice with tracking number, that would indicate to me that one or both of the following may be true...

1.) Overwhelming demand has finally slowed to a point where they can easily fill orders.

2.) They have finally been able to ramp up production and take delivery on a regular basis of enough watches to meet/match the high demand.

After Steinhart receives an order and ONLY after payment has been recorded your oder goes into a queue and filled on a first paid, first shipped basis based on the date your payment is recorded.

So by telling us you placed the order and paid, and you were given a shipping notice on the same day is a very good indication they are caught up because if they weren't they would be filling backorders first.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

JSal said:


> That is a VERY telling statement and a good one.
> 
> I'll explain why...
> 
> When Steinhart released this watch they did not anticipate the overwhelming and extreme popularity it would have.
> 
> They were swamped with orders and had a difficult time keeping up for quite some time as the demand for this watch did not slow and actually increased with time and exposure here on WUS and in online reviews from sites like Worn & Wound.
> There was also a small issue with the bracelet that also slowed things down but that has also been corrected.
> 
> By you telling us that you placed an order and paid for the watch in the morning and later that same day received a shipping notice with tracking number, that tells me one or all of the following...
> 
> 1.) Overwhelming demand has finally slowed to a point where they can easily fill orders.
> 
> 2.) They have finally been able to ramp up production and take delivery on a regular basis of enough watches to meet/match the high demand.
> 
> After Steinhart receives an order and ONLY after payment has been recorded your oder goes into a queue and filled on a first come first shipped basis based on the date your payment was recorded.
> 
> So by telling us you placed the order and paid, and we're giving a shipping notice on the same day is a very good indication they are caught up because if they weren't they would be filling backorders first.


Thats GREAT news! Hopefully I'll get a shipping notice tomorrow.


----------



## dongtheorient

Feel like I could be bursting bubbles here but by ordering on the swiss website, they post from within Switzerland, the warehouse is about 130km from me, no custom tax etc could mean mine gets delivered faster, the international orders go via the German website?


----------



## CareyJ

BriarAndBrine said:


> Thats GREAT news! Hopefully I'll get a shipping notice tomorrow.


I haven't gotten an email from Steinhart yet, but I checked FedEx tracking and mine is in their Munich airport facility. :-d


----------



## CareyJ

JSal said:


> That is a VERY telling statement and a good one.
> 
> I'll explain why...
> 
> When Steinhart released this watch they did not anticipate the overwhelming and extreme popularity it would have.
> ...


Has anyone ever told you that you have a gift for understatement? :-d


----------



## flyinglotus1983

CareyJ said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you have a gift for understatement? :-d


Assuming that their order#'s are consecutive, they're doing hundreds, possibly 1000+ orders a week, which ain't bad for a small company with only a small handful of employees.


----------



## JSal

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Assuming that their order#'s are consecutive, they're doing hundreds, possibly 1000+ orders a week, which ain't bad for a small company with only a small handful of employees.


That is correct. The one thing is that their order numbers are not filled consecutively.

The order is assigned an order number but it is not considered complete until payment has been made and recorded. Once that is done it goes into queue and they are filled in order on that basis. First paid, first shipped.

If I were to place an order on Monday but did not make payment till Wednesday, and you were to place an order on Tuesday and made payment the same day, your order would be filled before mine.


----------



## dongtheorient

Watch arrived at work, gorgeous, bracelet looks much better than those reviewed in YouTube videos and pictures, will take some pictures with dslr later


----------



## BriarAndBrine

dongtheorient said:


> Watch arrived at work, gorgeous, bracelet looks much better than those reviewed in YouTube videos and pictures, will take some pictures with dslr later


That's really good news. The bracelet issues that have been identified in reviews and photos were concerning to me, so it is good to hear that you don't find it to be an issue with this newest batch. The other thing that I've noticed is the difference in color (from finishing, varying manufacturers, or some other issue) between the bezel Ti and the case. Hopefully it's not so stark in person as it appears online. I'm looking forward to your photos.


----------



## DJStowa

I've had mine on order since the 4th of Feb and I got a notification that mine had shipped on the 24th. FedEx has tried to deliver it today but I'm not in the country to receive it! :-( o|
I'll have to wait until next week to get redelivered.I don't know if I can last that long!


----------



## siliciferous

DJStowa said:


> I've had mine on order since the 4th of Feb and I got a notification that mine had shipped on the 24th. FedEx has tried to deliver it today but I'm not in the country to receive it! :-( o|
> I'll have to wait until next week to get redelivered.I don't know if I can last that long!


If its any consolation, I ordered on the 14th and haven't even received a ship notification yet 

You'll likely get back into the country and receive yours well before I see my first delivery attempts! I don't mind though, I'm busy enough with work (and when not at work, with escapism) to not think about it too much. The anticipation tends to begin building for me once I get a tracking number...


----------



## dongtheorient

I remember a thread on here giving positive reviews of the ot500 rubber strap, I bought it as well, the clasp is horrible, it pinches the skin underneath the skin and wrist is all red now, not nice at all, anyone else had this problem? 

The titanium bracelet on the other hand is great, can't see the "blasted then brushed" effect on the bracelet in general, but under the clasp buckle I do see the original blasted finish, might be this new shipment comes with better satin finish on the bracelet, looks very good, colours are same with the casing also.


----------



## up1911fan

dongtheorient said:


> I remember a thread on here giving positive reviews of the ot500 rubber strap, I bought it as well, the clasp is horrible, it pinches the skin underneath the skin and wrist is all red now, not nice at all, anyone else had this problem?
> 
> The titanium bracelet on the other hand is great, can't see the "blasted then brushed" effect on the bracelet in general, but under the clasp buckle I do see the original blasted finish, might be this new shipment comes with better satin finish on the bracelet, looks very good, colours are same with the casing also.


Could you post some pics?


----------



## CareyJ

FedEx Tracking says mine left Memphis, TN about an hour ago, having passed successfully through Customs. Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## 3mm

dongtheorient said:


> I remember a thread on here giving positive reviews of the ot500 rubber strap, I bought it as well, the clasp is horrible, it pinches the skin underneath the skin and wrist is all red now, not nice at all, anyone else had this problem?
> 
> The titanium bracelet on the other hand is great, can't see the "blasted then brushed" effect on the bracelet in general, but under the clasp buckle I do see the original blasted finish, might be this new shipment comes with better satin finish on the bracelet, looks very good, colours are same with the casing also.


Yes, I got tiny pinches a few times, but other than that I find the rubber and clasp are very good.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dongtheorient

will do as soon as i get my camera back


----------



## siliciferous

Got my shipping notification this morning! It was right after the ten business day shipping estimate from the order confirmation e-mail - what with timezones, it might have been spot on. It will apparently be delivered in *two days* - pretty amazing.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

Picked my watch up from FedEx today. All in all, my wait time was 35-ish days. Now that it's on my wrist, I can attest that it oozes quality, I'm quite happy with it. Yes, the wait time was bad, but that's in the past


----------



## CareyJ

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Picked my watch up from FedEx today. All in all, my wait time was 35-ish days. Now that it's on my wrist, I can attest that it oozes quality, I'm quite happy with it. Yes, the wait time was bad, but that's in the past


Got mine yesterday. Switched out the bracelet for a NATO strap with a "James Bond" stripe. Very light weight and comfortable.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

CareyJ said:


> Got mine yesterday. Switched out the bracelet for a NATO strap with a "James Bond" stripe. Very light weight and comfortable.


Agreed, I've done the same. The Titanium bracelet looks freaking amazing, but I do find it more comfortable on a NATO strap. This is the one that I've been wearing it with: F71 "Commander" project straps - Cincy Strap Works (the black and silver and gold regimental strap).

Makes me really wonder why the heck people wear stainless bracelets in the first place. I've always hated them, and when I got back into watch collecting, it was literally when I discovered NATO straps, and some of the boutique leather strap companies like Diaboliq. To each their own, I suppose. As far as the Titanium 500 goes, it's 11/10 on looks, and maybe 5/10 on comfort.

As far as the watch itself goes, it's breathtaking, and pretty much my end-game grail watch. I wouldn't change a single thing about it. And I'm a professional nit-picker.


----------



## CareyJ

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Agreed, I've done the same. The Titanium bracelet looks freaking amazing, but I do find it more comfortable on a NATO strap. This is the one that I've been wearing it with: F71 "Commander" project straps - Cincy Strap Works (the black and silver and gold regimental strap).
> 
> Makes me really wonder why the heck people wear stainless bracelets in the first place. I've always hated them, and when I got back into watch collecting, it was literally when I discovered NATO straps, and some of the boutique leather strap companies like Diaboliq. To each their own, I suppose. As far as the Titanium 500 goes, it's 11/10 on looks, and maybe 5/10 on comfort.
> 
> As far as the watch itself goes, it's breathtaking, and pretty much my end-game grail watch. I wouldn't change a single thing about it. And I'm a professional nit-picker.


Bracelets look ok if you're not a desk diver. I am. The first day I wore mine to work, I put a mark on the clasp, even though I was wearing long sleeves.

On my wrist, a NATO strap's buckle is slightly above the "bottom" of my wrist, so it doesn't quite touch the desk. And if I _did _scratch up the buckle, replacing a $15 strap is a lot less painful than replacing a bracelet. Or paying a jeweler to polish the scratches out of it. And polishing scratches out of a titanium band really isn't an option because the color is from the oxide layer on the metal, and polishing it would just make it worse.


----------



## 3mm

O500 with Omega PO XL bracelet. It doesn't really fit, the end links rotate a bit, and it's steel, not titanium, but my god does it look good.



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Mine cam back from the service - again I can only say best possible things to Steinhart after sale support. They do a damn good job.

To recap - I sent it back because I had a feeling automatic winding system didnt wind enough with normal movement. Also, while they were fixing this I told them that my bezel is not 100% alligned and that first link on the bracelet was scraping the endlink.
Steinhart did the following:
- cleaned and oiled the escapement
- waterproof test
- changed bezel - now it is 100% alligned
- changed endliks

I was hoping they would change the bracelet to new improved one as my watch was ordered within 30 minutes of mail announcement and had first batch of bracelets, but cant really complain. This makes me want to buy more watches from them which I might just do soon  Great job!


----------



## dongtheorient

that planet ocean bracelet does look nice, though I am starting on a new DIY project, I am in the process of polishing my OT500 to a mirror shine, just to see how nice it would be. With my dremel polishing paste I have rubbed all around the watch case and bracelet and a nice sheen is coming through, this might be due to removing the oxidation layer but on one side of the case, i have focused the polishing a bit and a mirror shine is coming through though some deeper lines cna be seen. Will post pictures when it is done. 

Will order some diamond paste and see, trick is to find a supplier in Switzerland. Anyone know how fast titanium forms that layer of white oxide layer?


----------



## Kazryv

I pulled the trigger last night and ordered mine. Been away from watches for a bit but thought I deserve something nice because my wife decided she doesn't want kids and is leaving me because I do.


----------



## JSal

Tom_ZG said:


> Mine cam back from the service - again I can only say best possible things to Steinhart after sale support. They do a damn good job.
> 
> To recap - I sent it back because I had a feeling automatic winding system didnt wind enough with normal movement. Also, while they were fixing this I told them that my bezel is not 100% alligned and that first link on the bracelet was scraping the endlink.
> Steinhart did the following:
> - cleaned and oiled the escapement
> - waterproof test
> - changed bezel - now it is 100% alligned
> - changed endliks
> 
> I was hoping they would change the bracelet to new improved one as my watch was ordered within 30 minutes of mail announcement and had first batch of bracelets, but cant really complain. This makes me want to buy more watches from them which I might just do soon  Great job!


Glad to hear another positive story about Steinhart's top notch customer service.

Thanks for sharing your experience Tom.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

JSal said:


> Glad to hear another positive story about Steinhart's top notch customer service.


Respectfully, no, not top notch. I do realize that you've been on this forum longer than me, but I will politely disagree there. Response time is one factor that goes into customer service, and Steinhart routinely takes days to respond to emails. Being at the top notch of a finite amount of notches would imply that they're able to tick all the boxes, including response time, which they haven't met. I've contacted them on several occasions, and not once have they been able to get back to me within 2 days. As a general rule, anything over 24 hours is not great in my book. They lose a notch or two for that.

As a primary example, my brand new Steinhart Titanium 500, after waiting almost 35 days for it to be manufactured and shipped, is completely dead and will need to be go back for service. I contacted them almost 2 days ago, and I've not heard a single word from them. I'm sure that the service I get once they get back to me will be great. But the fact remains I've lost precious days while I'm waiting for them to answer an email that would take 30 seconds. The watch would have likely made it to Germany by the time that they do get back to me. Will likely be the middle of March to get it back, for a watch that I ordered in January.

I won't even go into the fact that the lady I spoke to on my OVM order was pretty rude to me, even though I was extremely courteous in the exchange.

Quality-wise the watch is 11/10, it's positively gorgeous and worth 10x what they're asking. But my experience with Steinhart so far has not been great. I knew what I was in for when I ordered, so I'm not complaining, but I do think it's fair to call a spade a spade.


----------



## 3mm

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Respectfully, no, not top notch. I do realize that you've been on this forum longer than me, but I will politely disagree there. Response time is one factor that goes into customer service, and Steinhart routinely takes days to respond to emails. Being at the top notch of a finite amount of notches would imply that they're able to tick all the boxes, including response time, which they haven't met. I've contacted them on several occasions, and not once have they been able to get back to me within 2 days. As a general rule, anything over 24 hours is not great in my book. They lose a notch or two for that.
> 
> As a primary example, my brand new Steinhart Titanium 500, after waiting almost 35 days for it to be manufactured and shipped, is completely dead and will need to be go back for service. I contacted them almost 2 days ago, and I've not heard a single word from them. I'm sure that the service I get once they get back to me will be great. But the fact remains I've lost precious days while I'm waiting for them to answer an email that would take 30 seconds. The watch would have likely made it to Germany by the time that they do get back to me. Will likely be the middle of March to get it back, for a watch that I ordered in January.
> 
> I won't even go into the fact that the lady I spoke to on my OVM order was pretty rude to me, even though I was extremely courteous in the exchange.
> 
> Quality-wise the watch is 11/10, it's positively gorgeous and worth 10x what they're asking. But my experience with Steinhart so far has not been great. I knew what I was in for when I ordered, so I'm not complaining, but I do think it's fair to call a spade a spade.


I contacted them about few things, and never got an answer in less than 5 days. Most recently I contacted them about a problem with the movement on February 25th (it stopped randomly even when fully wound, and needed a tap to start going), and they responded on March 1st.

I also have been trying to get them to order the titanium braclet, and there is a lot of back and forth, with 5+ days round trip time.

They should maybe bump up the prices a bit and outsource some of customer support in order to drive the response times down.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 3mm

dongtheorient said:


> that planet ocean bracelet does look nice, though I am starting on a new DIY project, I am in the process of polishing my OT500 to a mirror shine, just to see how nice it would be. With my dremel polishing paste I have rubbed all around the watch case and bracelet and a nice sheen is coming through, this might be due to removing the oxidation layer but on one side of the case, i have focused the polishing a bit and a mirror shine is coming through though some deeper lines cna be seen. Will post pictures when it is done.
> 
> Will order some diamond paste and see, trick is to find a supplier in Switzerland. Anyone know how fast titanium forms that layer of white oxide layer?


Maybe you should start a new thread about this, once you have before and after photos. I used Cape Cop cloth to remove the oxidized layer, it takes only a few light brushes. Couldn't you use that to get it to a mirror shine?


----------



## danoliver1

My new Steinhart ocean 500.


----------



## up1911fan

danoliver1 said:


> View attachment 7313826
> View attachment 7313834
> View attachment 7313842
> 
> My new Steinhart ocean 500.


Is this new direct from Steinhart or new to you? Curious because of the difference between the case and bracelet.


----------



## RTea

Did they fix the bracelet finish issue in the new batches? That's the only thing holding me back...


----------



## JSal

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Respectfully, no, not top notch. I do realize that you've been on this forum longer than me, but I will politely disagree there. Response time is one factor that goes into customer service, and Steinhart routinely takes days to respond to emails. Being at the top notch of a finite amount of notches would imply that they're able to tick all the boxes, including response time, which they haven't met. I've contacted them on several occasions, and not once have they been able to get back to me within 2 days. As a general rule, anything over 24 hours is not great in my book. They lose a notch or two for that.
> 
> As a primary example, my brand new Steinhart Titanium 500, after waiting almost 35 days for it to be manufactured and shipped, is completely dead and will need to be go back for service. I contacted them almost 2 days ago, and I've not heard a single word from them. I'm sure that the service I get once they get back to me will be great. But the fact remains I've lost precious days while I'm waiting for them to answer an email that would take 30 seconds. The watch would have likely made it to Germany by the time that they do get back to me. Will likely be the middle of March to get it back, for a watch that I ordered in January.
> 
> I won't even go into the fact that the lady I spoke to on my OVM order was pretty rude to me, even though I was extremely courteous in the exchange.
> 
> Quality-wise the watch is 11/10, it's positively gorgeous and worth 10x what they're asking. But my experience with Steinhart so far has not been great. I knew what I was in for when I ordered, so I'm not complaining, but I do think it's fair to call a spade a spade.


And I thought you were different.

Now I see you're like all the rest of the self centered people who think that all companies should have a dedicated person sitting by the phone or computer waiting for your call or your email so they can get you a response immediately.

Let me start by saying that Steinhart's office in Germany has a limited staff which they have increased over the years to meet growth. But they have an overwhelming amount of order and other works to do and at times it is very difficult for them to keep up. Sometimes they have staff that becomes I'll and they are short staffed. That puts extra work on others already doing their own job and now having to do their coworkers job.

Some might say that they should higher more people. Well I guess that's an option but then maybe you and others that complain won't mind paying the additional price increases on all the watches so they can maintain their profit margin and stay in business.

I'd also like to bring to your attention that depending on where you live you need to take the time difference into the equation. It can feel like two days to you when in fact it has only been one.

I live in NY and Germany is 7 hours ahead of NY. So if I send an email at say 10:00 am on a Thursday I may not see a response until Friday morning at the very soonest.

Steinhart also does not work a full day on Friday, so if you send an email at say 6am on a Friday, you probably won't hear back until Monday at the very soonest.

I have made over 30 watch purchase from Steinhart and by far they have met or exceed my expectations taking everything into consideration.

And to address your concern with what you perceived as a rude response from someone there can easily be misinterpreted as English is not their first language. 
You cannot take everything literally as they sometimes use words which they think translate to what their thoughts are but you perceive as rude.

I have much experience with Steinhart and while I have had to wait longer than I've wanted at times for things I do know that their intension is to serve everyone with the same courtesy, respect and in an efficient and expeditious manner. Sometimes they get overwhelmed and I have seen several people say that they never responded to their email inquiry. 
That has happened to me once or twice but it has had to do with an email issue and spam filters or server issues. It was not due to anyone ignoring your inquiry.

Gunter and his staff have always bent over backwards to assist me in any way they could so if they need an extra day or 5 to respond to me I'm perfectly fine with that.

Another thing to note is how many companies do you know that are willing to pay for you to ship back your watch back to them overseas for repair via FedEx Priority.

I think you'd be hard pressed to find even one...

Maybe if you want immediate service and instant response you should deal with your local jewelry/watch store and pay 3 times the price for the initial cost of the watch.

Then when the warranty runs out try sending it back to the Authorized repair center where ever it may be and see how long you wait.

If you want to hear about some horror stories about wait time and repair costs go to a other forum and ask the Omega, Rolex, or other brand fans over there.

I've heard some stories where people have waited 6 months or more to get there watches back and they've also had to pay for shipping both ways. Not to mention they always seem to find something about your watch that doesn't meet the qualifications of covered warranty repair and they want to charge you a fortune.

I sent my Planet Ocean in for warranty repair because it had just stopped working.

They told me it somehow got magnetized and that they would cover the cost.

But since it was so near the end of warranty that I should consider a cleaning and lubrication service. I agreed and they wanted something like $400 for the job.

When they opened the watch they emailed me and told me that the movement dial and hands showed signs of water damaged.

I blew a cork and demanded to speak with a supervisor. After much arguing and then offering to repair it at a reduced price I stood my ground explaining that there was no way a watch depth rated for 2000 ft could have gotten water damaged when I had never dove with the watch and the only water the watch had seen was when I cleaned it with like warm water, mild soap and a soft toothbrush, and making sure the crown was secure any time I did so.
Eventually they did the job for free and even did the cleaning and lube for free because I was so irate.

I also had an experience with Movado where I sent them a watch that I bought and never wore. It was out of warranty but was in brand new condition. It had stopped working and I didn't want to open it myself and pop in a battery as I figured that was all it was but I had hear movado was a stickler about the things and if something else was wrong they may not want to assist me.

I brought the watch in personally to there NJ repair drop center. they filled out a form and bagged the watch. I received an email about a month later explaining I needed a new case among other things since the watch came into there shop in pieces... I called them up and said you must be mistaken. My watch was brought in whole and in brand new condition. They argued why the repair center received it the watch case back was open. The movement damaged and the case was damaged scratched and unusable. 
Long story short I got a hold of a woman who worked for movado that was at a very high level and I explained what happened. She was never able to give me an answer as to what happened to my watch but they repaired my watch for free but did not have a new case so they gave me a refurbished one. 
As a result I will never buy another Movado again.

So once you've had an experiences with so called elite companies like that, Steinhart in my opinion is TOP NOTCH in Value and service.


----------



## danoliver1

Brand new direct from steinhart, case and bracelet look the same both in colour and finish.


----------



## siliciferous

This is, without question, the best watch I have ever been fortunate enough to own.




































































































And somehow, making the value proposition even more stunning - this Soprod movement is nigh-unbelievable:










Here's to hoping accuracy remains this steady post-breakin- period!


----------



## RTea

Nice! Does the bracelet come with half links? And it looks like the bracelet finish still doesn't quite match the case?


----------



## jesperjes

siliciferous said:


> This is, without question, the best watch I have ever been fortunate enough to own.


Can I ask how big your wrist is?


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I just got my shipment notice for the 500 this morning. I'm beyond psyched to get this watch in. Hoping that Fedex stays on schedule.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

JSal said:


> And I thought you were different.
> 
> Now I see you're like all the rest of the self centered people who think that all companies should have a dedicated person sitting by the phone or computer waiting for your call or your email so they can get you a response immediately.


1) There's no reason to bring me or my character into this. I was stating an argument, I didn't say anything bad about you or your character, I didn't go into ad hominem attacks, so there's no reason for you to do that to me. Don't take anything I said personally. If it were drama that I were after, I could go elsewhere for that. My post history here and other places will show you that I don't care for drama, I care about the objective truth because I'm passionate about my hobbies.

2) I was pretty clear in my previous post(s) that I'm not "wanting" Steinhart to be anything else. I just call them like I see them. I clearly said that I knew what I was getting into when I purchased it. They are what they are. A small company making really awesome product at a great value, with a few odd gaps in their service here and there. That's the consensus of this forum and other gathering places of watch nerds. I'm not damning them, but I won't put them on a pedestal either. I don't think that it's an odd position to take at all, really, and in fact it's how I view all companies. I'm not an Apple fanboy, nor an Android nut-hugger. I've own both, there are things that I love and hate about both at the end of the day. I won't ignore the shortcomings of one and declare it the best, when both are obviously flawed in so many ways. Nothing wrong with that, it's just acknowledging the truth and not sugar coating anything.



> Let me start by saying that Steinhart's office in Germany has a limited staff which they have increased over the years to meet growth. But they have an overwhelming amount of order and other works to do and at times it is very difficult for them to keep up. Sometimes they have staff that becomes I'll and they are short staffed. That puts extra work on others already doing their own job and now having to do their coworkers job.
> 
> Some might say that they should higher more people. Well I guess that's an option but then maybe you and others that complain won't mind paying the additional price increases on all the watches so they can maintain their profit margin and stay in business.


I don't buy that because

(1) I used to run a business and when we got behind on customer service, it KILLED us, it ripped us apart from the inside, and it wasn't just the US customers or the EU customers, it was completely universal. We got so much crap for not communicating promptly, and communication was the thing that contributed to us breaking the company up and moving our separate ways. Steinhart has received similar vitriol for their response time, as you can see from time to time here on WUS, but also on Reddit and other places.

(2) The small software businesses already know this so they're likely a step ahead, but there is this whole ecosystem of SAAS (software as a service) solutions out there that deal with customer support and issue tracking. ....... is a popular one, but there are dozens, maybe hundreds. The metrics are there, these services improve customer service response time and prevent any chance of slipping up and forgetting to reply to someone. The crazy thing is, they range from cheap to completely free, so I will not buy for a second that Steinhart cannot afford such a service. And because these solutions pay for themselves, you cannot say that it would increase the price of anything in their line. Maybe they don't know about them or maybe they don't trust these services, but ignorance isn't an excuse, and doesn't change the fact that they could do better. Again, I say this as a guy that grew a company from a single person into a full company with employees and real customers, so I know what I'm talking about. There are thousands and thousands of small companies out there that deal with an order of magnitude more customers than Steinhart. The only difference is the technology and the efficiency behind it.



> I'd also like to bring to your attention that depending on where you live you need to take the time difference into the equation. It can feel like two days to you when in fact it has only been one.


I deal with people in multiple time zones around the world on a daily basis at my day job. I'm quite proficient there, so we can safely rule that one out.



> If you want to hear about some horror stories about wait time and repair costs go to a other forum and ask the Omega, Rolex, or other brand fans over there.


If the bar is extremely low with luxury watch brands and their lack of service, that doesn't make my point any less relevant. I don't grade companies on a curve.

Anyway, I'm going to go package up my OT500 so that I can get it into the mail tomorrow. As I said, no hard feelings, I'm just an autistic nerd with a watch hobby. No need to bring out the flame suit.


----------



## j3T_

Well, mine was returned today... For the third time. Customer service said they have a new watchmaker, fingers crossed that this one actually opens the watch and services it.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

So, I just got mine in today. I dig it. Everything looks good and the movement is keeping time within 4s/d. The finishing looks good and it feels comfortable on the wrist.

A question for you all about the color issues between parts. The bracelet and case still don't match. I think the color is close, but it's a texture issue. The bracelet is fully matte, while the case is semi-reflective. While I'd prefer to have them match exactly, it's not really that off putting. I would expect more as they continue to work with their suppliers and refine the watch. Now, the question I have is about the bezel and case back. These are definitely silver as opposed to the matte grey of the titanium case and bracelet. Are the bezel and caseback supposed to match the case? If so, they don't. Not even close. If not, why?

































And next to my Oris BC3. It wears a bit larger, though both cases measure 42mm.


----------



## RTea

I believe the case-back, bezel, and crown are made of stainless steel and not titanium. Probably keeps costs down and functions better for those parts given the properties of steel?


----------



## daiwai

The bezel should be ceramic

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinglotus1983

daiwai said:


> The bezel should be ceramic


The bezel insert is ceramic. The bezel itself is metal. I'd agree that on mine it looks more like stainless than titanium, but it doesn't bother me, I actually prefer the contrast.


----------



## rermuth

Seeing all the pics makes me NEED one! Not sure reading posts is good for the pocket book, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dec1968

flyinglotus1983 said:


> 1) There's no reason to bring me or my character into this. I was stating an argument, I didn't say anything bad about you or your character, I didn't go into ad hominem attacks, so there's no reason for you to do that to me. Don't take anything I said personally. If it were drama that I were after, I could go elsewhere for that. My post history here and other places will show you that I don't care for drama, I care about the objective truth because I'm passionate about my hobbies.
> 
> 2) I was pretty clear in my previous post(s) that I'm not "wanting" Steinhart to be anything else. I just call them like I see them. I clearly said that I knew what I was getting into when I purchased it. They are what they are. A small company making really awesome product at a great value, with a few odd gaps in their service here and there. That's the consensus of this forum and other gathering places of watch nerds. I'm not damning them, but I won't put them on a pedestal either. I don't think that it's an odd position to take at all, really, and in fact it's how I view all companies. I'm not an Apple fanboy, nor an Android nut-hugger. I've own both, there are things that I love and hate about both at the end of the day. I won't ignore the shortcomings of one and declare it the best, when both are obviously flawed in so many ways. Nothing wrong with that, it's just acknowledging the truth and not sugar coating anything.
> 
> I don't buy that because
> 
> (1) I used to run a business and when we got behind on customer service, it KILLED us, it ripped us apart from the inside, and it wasn't just the US customers or the EU customers, it was completely universal. We got so much crap for not communicating promptly, and communication was the thing that contributed to us breaking the company up and moving our separate ways. Steinhart has received similar vitriol for their response time, as you can see from time to time here on WUS, but also on Reddit and other places.
> 
> (2) The small software businesses already know this so they're likely a step ahead, but there is this whole ecosystem of SAAS (software as a service) solutions out there that deal with customer support and issue tracking. ....... is a popular one, but there are dozens, maybe hundreds. The metrics are there, these services improve customer service response time and prevent any chance of slipping up and forgetting to reply to someone. The crazy thing is, they range from cheap to completely free, so I will not buy for a second that Steinhart cannot afford such a service. And because these solutions pay for themselves, you cannot say that it would increase the price of anything in their line. Maybe they don't know about them or maybe they don't trust these services, but ignorance isn't an excuse, and doesn't change the fact that they could do better. Again, I say this as a guy that grew a company from a single person into a full company with employees and real customers, so I know what I'm talking about. There are thousands and thousands of small companies out there that deal with an order of magnitude more customers than Steinhart. The only difference is the technology and the efficiency behind it.
> 
> I deal with people in multiple time zones around the world on a daily basis at my day job. I'm quite proficient there, so we can safely rule that one out.
> 
> If the bar is extremely low with luxury watch brands and their lack of service, that doesn't make my point any less relevant. I don't grade companies on a curve.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to go package up my OT500 so that I can get it into the mail tomorrow. As I said, no hard feelings, I'm just an autistic nerd with a watch hobby. No need to bring out the flame suit.


Sometimes the best thing to say is silence......read your whole diatribe.

Not everyone will agree. I would say let it go.

David


----------



## siliciferous

RTea said:


> Nice! Does the bracelet come with half links? And it looks like the bracelet finish still doesn't quite match the case?


The bracelet comes with two half-links, as well as four micro-adjustment holes in the clasp. I would say that no, the finish on the bracelet does not perfectly match the case when both are hit with light from the same angle. The titanium satin finish seems to match when viewed from a more extreme angle, but not when viewed head on.



jesperjes said:


> Can I ask how big your wrist is?


Much to my chagrin because more than 50% of the time a "normal" strap results in too loose a fit, I have a 170-175mm wrist. Depending on sodium/alcohol intake 



RTea said:


> I believe the case-back, bezel, and crown are made of stainless steel and not titanium. Probably keeps costs down and functions better for those parts given the properties of steel?


I agree. The caseback, bezel in which the ceramic insert resides, and crown appear to be made of steel.

I've been wearing it daily since I received it. Still in love with this watch - here is an accuracy update:


----------



## RTea

Thanks! I want this watch really bad but I have a feeling the slightly mismatched finishing on the bracelet will drive me crazy...



siliciferous said:


> The bracelet comes with two half-links, as well as four micro-adjustment holes in the clasp. I would say that no, the finish on the bracelet does not perfectly match the case when both are hit with light from the same angle. The titanium satin finish seems to match when viewed from a more extreme angle, but not when viewed head on.
> 
> Much to my chagrin because more than 50% of the time a "normal" strap results in too loose a fit, I have a 170-175mm wrist. Depending on sodium/alcohol intake
> 
> I agree. The caseback, bezel in which the ceramic insert resides, and crown appear to be made of steel.
> 
> I've been wearing it daily since I received it. Still in love with this watch - here is an accuracy update:


----------



## Kazryv

Ordered mine at the beginning of March... Got my shipping notification today. They shipped with DHL per my request because apparently they might not charge customs and excise in Canada. So far pleaded with the speed. Looks like it should be here next week, I will post pics of mine here too when I get it.


----------



## knafel1983

As much as I like the Ocean Titanium, I still think the OVM is the best bang per buck.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I have not read through all of the comments in this thread, so this may have been addressed. But after having owned and worn this watch for about a week I'm noticing that the problem with the bracelet finishing is really only the end link. The rest of the bracelet matches the case fairly well, but the finishing on the end link is rougher, darker, and less reflective than the finishing on the rest of the titanium parts. Is anyone else noticing this?


----------



## Tom_ZG

To refresh this Topic a bit

Oem rubber





































sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Ticonderoga

flyinglotus1983 said:


> 1) There's no reason to bring me or my character into this...
> 
> 2) I was pretty clear in my previous post(s) that I'm not "wanting" Steinhart to be anything else. I just call them like I see them. I clearly said that I knew what I was getting into when I purchased it. They are what they are ...


You're fighting an uphill battle. Of all watch brands, perhaps the Steinhart Fan Boys are the most fanatical. Gunter could be found with 38 dead children in his backyard and the Steinny fans will tell you that he was framed.

I love my O1 GMT, wearing it right now, but I find it so amusing that you can't talk, honestly and frankly, about the shortcomings of the company without some FanBoy criticizing said conversation as though they own 84% of the Steinhart corporate stock and their grandmother's surgery depends on the next dividend check.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

Ticonderoga said:


> You're fighting an uphill battle. Of all watch brands, perhaps the Steinhart Fan Boys are the most fanatical. Gunter could be found with 38 dead children in his backyard and the Steinny fans will tell you that he was framed.
> 
> I love my O1 GMT, wearing it right now, but I find it so amusing that you can't talk, honestly and frankly, about the shortcomings of the company without some FanBoy criticizing said conversation as though they own 84% of the Steinhart corporate stock and their grandmother's surgery depends on the next dividend check.


I read the first sentence, and was about to reply saying it's all water under the bridge. Then I read a bit more and nearly spit coffee out my nose. Thanks for the entertaining read. For the record, I'm not calling anyone a fanboy here or using any other ad hominem attacks. But yea, that was a funny reply, ticonderoga 

BTW, status update on my OT500 (to get it back on topic once again). My RMA for the A10-stopped-working-possibly-mainspring issue made it to Steinhart on March 14, about 8 days ago. They quoted me 4-5 weeks for repair work. So, even though I purchased my watch in January, it will be some time in April before I can wear it proudly (not counting the 1-2 days that I wore it before it started acting up). I can't really say how customer service has been thus far, they told me specifically not to bug them or email them for the entire 4-5 weeks. I'm sure that's standard affair, and I'm going to wait patiently. In the meantime, I've been shopping around and buying some other watch pieces.. none Steinhart at the moment, mostly Seikos (a flightmaster SNA411 and possibly another 413 as I love the color scheme).


----------



## kostantinos

very good watch we have here.swiss eta movement?


----------



## RTea

flyinglotus1983 said:


> I read the first sentence, and was about to reply saying it's all water under the bridge. Then I read a bit more and nearly spit coffee out my nose. Thanks for the entertaining read. For the record, I'm not calling anyone a fanboy here or using any other ad hominem attacks. But yea, that was a funny reply, ticonderoga
> 
> BTW, status update on my OT500 (to get it back on topic once again). My RMA for the A10-stopped-working-possibly-mainspring issue made it to Steinhart on March 14, about 8 days ago. They quoted me 4-5 weeks for repair work. So, even though I purchased my watch in January, it will be some time in April before I can wear it proudly (not counting the 1-2 days that I wore it before it started acting up). I can't really say how customer service has been thus far, they told me specifically not to bug them or email them for the entire 4-5 weeks. I'm sure that's standard affair, and I'm going to wait patiently. In the meantime, I've been shopping around and buying some other watch pieces.. none Steinhart at the moment, mostly Seikos (a flightmaster SNA411 and possibly another 413 as I love the color scheme).


Hmmm it seems like several people have been having issues with this movement. I was watching youtube reviews and the owner of the Ocean Titanium in one of the videos reported that his watch stopped working within a week after receiving it. The movement seemed to have seized up and despite being able to wind it via the crown or rotor, the movement doesn't come to life.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

RTea said:


> Hmmm it seems like several people have been having issues with this movement. I was watching youtube reviews and the owner of the Ocean Titanium in one of the videos reported that his watch stopped working within a week after receiving it. The movement seemed to have seized up and despite being able to wind it via the crown or rotor, the movement doesn't come to life.


Yes, it's an issue for some: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/soprod-10-movement-come-halt-outdoors-possible-faulty-3005610.html

There have been at least a handful of people (myself included) reporting the exact same issue. I don't, however, think that this is widespread or indicative of all A10-powered watches out there, Steinhart or otherwise. I'd say your chances of getting one that works is extremely good.


----------



## Vindic8

Time for a picture of the the OT500 itself.


----------



## anarasanen

Since Basel World didn't give us nice watches at this price point this year I really wish Steinhart would make a steel version of this watch and pack it with nice rubber/silicone strap along with steel bracelet.


----------



## RTea

anarasanen said:


> Since Basel World didn't give us nice watches at this price point this year I really wish Steinhart would make a steel version of this watch and pack it with nice rubber/silicone strap along with steel bracelet.


A "dress diver" steel version of this would be amazing. Glossy ceramic bezel, brushed and polished case/bracelet, applied polished markers, polished hands = TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## anarasanen

RTea said:


> A "dress diver" steel version of this would be amazing. Glossy ceramic bezel, brushed and polished case/bracelet, applied polished markers, polished hands = TAKE MY MONEY!


I wouldn't mind if Steinhart would use some other color than black on the dial and on the bezel. Dial color's like in OVM and then just plain engraved steel bezel like in TRITON 30ATM or in APOLLON would be my choice.

Steinhart watches have so many good looking components in their watches. Now they just need to combine those in one watch.


----------



## sgrysdon

Oh yea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ecb116

Hello guys, new member here.

I have the OT500 and i had stumbled across the following strap, somewhere around this forum.









I've saved only the image and I cannot seem to find the model of this strap, or were they sell it. And i cant even find the OP to ask.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## ecb116

ecb116 said:


> Hello guys, new member here.
> 
> I have the OT500 and i had stumbled across the following strap, somewhere around this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've saved only the image and I cannot seem to find the model of this strap, or were they sell it. And i cant even find the OP to ask.
> 
> Any help is appreciated


Nevermind, I've found it. It is a Dievas Royal Blue NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap


----------



## j3T_

So, got my 500 back after being send in for repair for the third time. It's still running 51 seconds behind each day. No paperwork with proof or details of repair included, as far as I'm concerned they just didn't open it. And they've completely given up on replying to my email as well. So now I'm stuck with an expensive paperweight. What a ****e company.


----------



## Ticonderoga

j3T_ said:


> So, got my 500 back after being send in for repair for the third time. It's still running 51 seconds behind each day. No paperwork with proof or details of repair included, as far as I'm concerned they just didn't open it. And they've completely given up on replying to my email as well. So now I'm stuck with an expensive paperweight. What a ****e company.


I'm chilling beer and popping popcorn now for the fanboy justification party that is sure to ensue.


----------



## jihn

j3T_ said:


> So, got my 500 back after being send in for repair for the third time. It's still running 51 seconds behind each day. No paperwork with proof or details of repair included, as far as I'm concerned they just didn't open it. And they've completely given up on replying to my email as well. So now I'm stuck with an expensive paperweight. What a ****e company.


Maybe mails arrived at junk mail folder? Why not pick up the phone and give them a call? Or just save energy and give that standard ETA to your local dealer?


----------



## ecb116

The 500 has a soprod movement. 

What i found the best possible "answer probability" is to send them the email during their working hours. They seem to respond to them faster. Also a phone call is a good idea at this point.


----------



## Ticonderoga

jihn said:


> Maybe mails arrived at junk mail folder? Why not pick up the phone and give them a call? Or just save energy and give that standard ETA to your local dealer?


Need I say more?

Maybe its in your spam folder = your fault.
Maybe you need to call them = your fault.
Just shut up and take it to your local watch shop = your fault.

Not sure why it is so hard for Steinhart owners to say, "That's too bad. I've had good luck with my watch but reading your story gives me pause to buy another."

or perhaps, "Sounds like Steinhart dropped the ball, they should call you. Maybe if a few of us email them, they'll know that we're keeping an eye on the situation."

So long as so many Steinhart owners excuse bad quality control and bad communication, so long Steinhart will continue down the same path...


----------



## jihn

Possibly it is his fault. He won't find out by writing into a forum. It had no problems with Steinhart, but that has been a long time ago.


----------



## Dec1968

Steinhart employs a total of 13 people - they are most assuredly a busy company. They aren't fast to reply but they do reply. 

Just be polite and straightforward. 


David


----------



## j3T_

Yes, I've exchanged several emails with them since buying it the first week it came out. I've never had to wait more than a day for a reply, and so far it's been over a week. And having studied IT, I do know it could be in the spam folder, but it really isn't.

Look, I could have it repaired elsewhere, but each time I inform them about the mishappenings they give me another line. First time they actually forgot to repair it. The second time they didn't know what happened and couldn't explain it, and now for the third time they said :"We have a new watchmaker, send it in again and it'll surely be repaired this time". I know I'm a sucker for sending it off each time but I just had enough confidence in them each time to have them finally repair it. Without success, unfortunately.

And each time I said to please inform me about what the issue was, and that I would gladly pay if any costs were involved. I never received any information about that, just a notification that my watch was on the way back. Their communications are a trainwreck.


----------



## MacTruck

I don't know why Steinhart doesn't just replace his movement and call it a day. I think that they make great watches but I also think they are mostly an assembly company. They source the parts from other companies and put them together and sell them and that's fine but when there is a problem with the movement I don't think they have the manpower to take it apart and fix it.


----------



## Ticonderoga

MacTruck said:


> I don't know why Steinhart doesn't just replace his movement and call it a day. I think that they make great watches but I also think they are mostly an assembly company. They source the parts from other companies and put them together and sell them and that's fine but when there is a problem with the movement I don't think they have the manpower to take it apart and fix it.


They don't replace it because they don't care; their business model works just fine. They sell a lot of watches. So why should they change? If it cost them sales and they had a pause in business, then it would be something that they take notice of. But so long as they can't make watches fast enough to sell, its easier to send a FEDEX label and sell 100 more watches to other folks.

I love my Stein but with the bezel off & so many stories I've read here of similar problems, I won't be buying another. I just sent them a message saying so and I'd recommend that any of you who have had problems and anyone who's decided against buying a Stein to message them too. I really like the company and hope they can pull it out but they really need to fix their return system.

And oh how do I get sick of people saying that they're doing the best they can because they only have 12 people. If so then hire an extra guy. Making a guy return his watch 3 times is just stupid.


----------



## Tom_ZG

They just told me last week that they will replace movement in my Ti500 because after escapement change watch was very unprecise when worn but running in 1s/d when left on the table or hand-wound.

Just sent it back on Friday. If they really change it I will be quite happy. So far quite happy with customer service. Product defects happen and I cant be mad at steinhart if soprod movement is faulty. Steinhart really couldnt predict that. Believe that they should also have some kind of warranty from soprod as supplier.


sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## taxg8r00

Very cool watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Let me update myself - watch came yesterday to steinhart (checked tracking) and Today Petra sent me an email that they will not fix it but rather change the movement and asked me to wait for few Weeks till they get new movement from switzerland.

I can still say only the best words for steinhart customer service. It is not their fault that soprod movement didnt perform as expected. Really happy with steinhart. Ti500 is a fantastic watch. I even looked into selling it and getting pelagos but like the Shiny engraved ceramic and see no real reason sans 70h power Reserve to spend 7-8 Times more money.

Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Guys i am thinking that Steinhart was overwhelmed with complains on t500, and warranty claims. that is one of the reasons why they needed more time to reply. They are desperately fighting a battle of getting reliable movement for their watches since you all know ETA is not supply as much as Steinhart would like. In same time Soprod is not performing as expected, i don't know if other watches like o1blue and that o1vgmt had same or similar issues. Lets hope Soprod will fix that is missing.


----------



## MacTruck

Wonder if they can put a ETA2824-2 in there?


----------



## knezz

Probably they can , but lack of ETA movements is why they went on that Soprod road in first place. ETA even announced that they will not supply movements outside swatch group. Not sure if that thing still stands. So i think Steinhart looking for alternatives to ETA. Plus they will need to justify price since they grade that soprod above 2824-2.


----------



## j3T_

knezz said:


> Guys i am thinking that Steinhart was overwhelmed with complains on t500, and warranty claims. that is one of the reasons why they needed more time to reply. They are desperately fighting a battle of getting reliable movement for their watches since you all know ETA is not supply as much as Steinhart would like. In same time Soprod is not performing as expected, i don't know if other watches like o1blue and that o1vgmt had same or similar issues. Lets hope Soprod will fix that is missing.


It's not an issue of the Soprod. Soprod's are at least as reliable as an ETA.

In other news, I was offered a replacement movement. I guess it's off to germany again


----------



## Ticonderoga

j3T_ said:


> It's not an issue of the Soprod. Soprod's are at least as reliable as an ETA.
> 
> In other news, I was offered a replacement movement. I guess it's off to germany again


Not sure if they rec'd a few emails or if they were just backed up and were going to get to it, but either way, glad to hear you'll get a 4th shot at it ;-)


----------



## Vento

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm chilling beer and popping popcorn now for the fanboy justification party that is sure to ensue.


Same situation here. They just stop responding when they don't want to deal with you anymore. I've sent back my watch twice for repairs and they still didn't fix the problems. I finally took it to a local watchmaker who fixed the issue (misaligned hands), but also discovered that the watch couldn't pass a pressure test.

After I contacted Steinhart and insisted on a refund they just stop responding completely.


----------



## JSal

Vento said:


> Same situation here. They just stop responding when they don't want to deal with you anymore. I've sent back my watch twice for repairs and they still didn't fix the problems. I finally took it to a local watchmaker who fixed the issue (misaligned hands), but also discovered that the watch couldn't pass a pressure test.
> 
> After I contacted Steinhart and insisted on a refund they just stop responding completely.


Hi Vento,

I feel you're frustration but let me see if I can help...

Have you been using the [email protected] email address to make contact with them?

Also, while I totally sympathize with you for having to send back your watch twice only to have the same issue upon its return. 
And while I agree with the action you took to resolve the misaligned hands issue, Steinhart requires you to get an approval from them before any outside work can be done while the watch is still under warranty. 
If they approve it (which they normally do) they will even reimburse you up to a limit for the repair. 
So it is possible that is why they may not offer a refund, but it is odd that they did not respond. They will usually always respond and give you an answer.

Please try again with the email address I gave you above and if the watch is not passing a pressure test as you have stated then it is most likely due to a bad case.

Normally I wouldn't jump to that conclusion but I'm assuming that your local watchmaker replaced the O-Ring Gasket with a new one when he couldn't get it to pressure test and was still unable to get it to hold pressure.

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## sefrcoko

j3T_ said:


> It's not an issue of the Soprod. Soprod's are at least as reliable as an ETA.
> 
> In other news, I was offered a replacement movement. I guess it's off to germany again


Well they are supposed to be as reliable as eta...yet I see so many Soprod issues on these threads which leads me to believe otherwise.


----------



## Vento

JSal said:


> Hi Vento,
> 
> I feel you're frustration but let me see if I can help...
> 
> Have you been using the [email protected] email address to make contact with them?
> 
> Also, while I totally sympathize with you for having to send back your watch twice only to have the same issue upon its return.
> And while I agree with the action you took to resolve the misaligned hands issue, Steinhart requires you to get an approval from them before any outside work can be done while the watch is still under warranty.
> If they approve it (which they normally do) they will even reimburse you up to a limit for the repair.
> So it is possible that is why they may not offer a refund, but it is odd that they did not respond. They will usually always respond and give you an answer.
> 
> Please try again with the email address I gave you above and if the watch is not passing a pressure test as you have stated then it is most likely due to a bad case.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't jump to that conclusion but I'm assuming that your local watchmaker replaced the O-Ring Gasket with a new one when he couldn't get it to pressure test and was still unable to get it to hold pressure.
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed.


I completely understand the warranty issue, however, from my perspective I had no choice at that point. They tried and failed to fix the problem twice and they had my watch for over 5 months total (!). I have been using the email address you provided. To clarify the email situation, I had been corresponding regularly with them. It was only after I insisted on a refund that they stopped responding. Quite frankly, although I've found their customer service very frustrating, I've decided to try one more time to let them fix it. I love the watch, it was a gift and has sentimental value, and I would really prefer not to return it. I'll be reaching out to them again an agreeing to have them try and fix it one more time, but I'll probably wait a while and just deal with the fact that I can't take it in water.


----------



## j3T_

sefrcoko said:


> Well they are supposed to be as reliable as eta...yet I see so many Soprod issues on these threads which leads me to believe otherwise.


Could have something to do with the way Steinhart decorates them, but even Ball uses them so I do have faith in the construction of a stock Soprod.


----------



## sefrcoko

j3T_ said:


> Could have something to do with the way Steinhart decorates them, but even Ball uses them so I do have faith in the construction of a stock Soprod.


True...Maybe just a bad batch then.


----------



## Vindic8

j3T_ said:


> Could have something to do with the way Steinhart decorates them, but even Ball uses them so I do have faith in the construction of a stock Soprod.


With the ETA movements becoming less available to non-SwatchGroup companies Soprod has boosted production. Often when companies do that there are growing pains.


----------



## ecb116

j3T_ said:


> Could have something to do with the way Steinhart decorates them, but even Ball uses them so I do have faith in the construction of a stock Soprod.


I agree. Especially the rotor, they remove a significantly part of it in order to design the steinhart crown logo. Im guessing that is why it is not so efficient at winding.


----------



## ecb116

Double post pls delete


----------



## JSal

Vento said:


> I completely understand the warranty issue, however, from my perspective I had no choice at that point. They tried and failed to fix the problem twice and they had my watch for over 5 months total (!). I have been using the email address you provided. To clarify the email situation, I had been corresponding regularly with them. It was only after I insisted on a refund that they stopped responding. Quite frankly, although I've found their customer service very frustrating, I've decided to try one more time to let them fix it. I love the watch, it was a gift and has sentimental value, and I would really prefer not to return it. I'll be reaching out to them again an agreeing to have them try and fix it one more time, but I'll probably wait a while and just deal with the fact that I can't take it in water.


I'm glad you are going to give them another shot to make it right. I also understand when something has sentimental it becomes priceless.

I'm going to send you a PM as I have some advise for you that I don't want to post.


----------



## jihn

j3T_ said:


> It's not an issue of the Soprod. Soprod's are at least as reliable as an ETA.


Please see here:
H2O MARLIN - DEVELOPMENT THREAD - Page 7


----------



## Tom_ZG

Need to update also main Ti500 thread
Ti500 is back with replaced movememnt - weight now turns much much MUCH better. This made me very happy. Seems that soprod had a bad batch and thanks to Steinhart for sorting this. Ti500 is now ready for many many years of wearing.

If steinhart ever makes Ti500 GMT I might also get that one 

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## jihn

Hopefully they will draw the conclusions from so many bad Soprods ...


----------



## sefrcoko

Tom_ZG said:


> Need to update also main Ti500 thread
> Ti500 is back with replaced movememnt - weight now turns much much MUCH better. This made me very happy. Seems that soprod had a bad batch and thanks to Steinhart for sorting this. Ti500 is now ready for many many years of wearing.
> 
> If steinhart ever makes Ti500 GMT I might also get that one
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


Thanks for the update. Badly wanted a Ti500 but was holding off due to these Soprod issues. Hopefully things have now been sorted...


----------



## Tom_ZG

jihn said:


> Hopefully they will draw the conclusions from so many bad Soprods ...


Dont think it is that critical. I have soprod in pilot premium which is perfect.

From what I feel it is like one shipment od movements that was bad - just around when Ti500 was launched. I ordered it within hour/two it was launched

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Qoelet

Hi everyone, I just registered here but I am lurking this thread from about when it started: reading your opinions helped me deciding to buy this remarkable watch. I was unfortunate enough to have to send it back two times (they kept it for 14 weeks total; 4 weeks only for transport, and I live in Europe!)
Anyway, now it seems it is in working condition and I really hope never to have to contact Steinhart Aftersale anymore.

I just wanted to share the results of a non destructive analysis that I just performed on the watch band. I read in the beginning that the watch band was in Titanium grade 5.
Well, this is not the case: it is pure Titanium, and that would make it a grade 3 at best. The clasp has a different color because it is not Titanium: it is stainless steel, and rightly so: it is an exposed area, so it make sense not to use a grade 3 titanium. I just hoped it was titanium 5, but I can live with that. 

I could not bring myself to put the watch itself in vacuum, so I do not know if the case is in Titanium grade 3 or 5. Since there is a difference in color between band and case, it could well be a Grade 5: since it is quite stronger, if they applied the same surface treatment to the case and to the band this could be the result.

If you know a SAFE way to put the watch in a vacuum, let me know... I don't want to break it now that I have it back in working condition after all this time.


----------



## icarus-

Qoelet said:


> I just wanted to share the results of a non destructive analysis that I just performed on the watch band. I read in the beginning that the watch band was in Titanium grade 5.
> Well, this is not the case: it is pure Titanium, and that would make it a grade 3 at best. The clasp has a different color because it is not Titanium: it is stainless steel, and rightly so: it is an exposed area, so it make sense not to use a grade 3 titanium. I just hoped it was titanium 5, but I can live with that.


Nice find, how much will that impact the bracelet? Or rather, in what ways does the lower grade impact it?


----------



## Qoelet

icarus- said:


> Nice find, how much will that impact the bracelet? Or rather, in what ways does the lower grade impact it?


I am no expert of lightweight alloys, but from what I gather form Wikipedia grade 5 is a stronger material, specifically it has a distinctively higher tensile strength. Obviously the bracelet will never be put in a condition to show the difference from grade 3 and grade 5 (at least, I hope not with my wrist in it) but generally speaking the titanium grade 3 is more scratch prone and the matte finish will make it even more sensitive: it is, in fact, a series of microscopic ridges and thus any force applied to the surface will be spread to a relatively smaller surface. In my opinion soft metal and matte finish is not quite a good coupling, especially if you have a clasp in a distinctly harder material (stainless steel, in our case). This means that if you put the watch in your pocket it is almost guaranteed the bracelet will get scratches, in my opinion. If the bracelet was in grade 5 I think the scratches that I see wherever the clasp touches the bracelet would be less apparent, if present at all, so it is a bit of a pity that we missed a better bracelet for a handful of Aluminum and Vanadium atoms.
But again, I am not an expert specifically of this kind of alloys, so I might be wrong.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

So, I've had this watch for a few months now. It's not my only watch, but is the only one I've ever purchased new. After living with it for a few months, I'm really not in love with it. For ~$700 after shipping and import duties, I think I'd rather have spent my money on a nice used piece from another brand or saved for something else. The four different material colors have only become more glaring to my eye over time. If the bracelet, end link, and case were all one color, the bezel being stainless would be a feature. Instead, to my eye, it appears to have been assembled from parts like Johnny Cash's 'One Piece at a Time' Cadillac. The movement is beautiful, the dial is nicely designed, and the lume is outstanding...but I'm just not satisfied. I'd like for them to straighten out the color issues and come back to the table with a well-made product. But this... Well, this is not worth $700 to me. It's a real disappointment.


----------



## Vindic8

BriarAndBrine said:


> So, I've had this watch for a few months now. It's not my only watch, but is the only one I've ever purchased new. After living with it for a few months, I'm really not in love with it. For ~$700 after shipping and import duties, I think I'd rather have spent my money on a nice used piece from another brand or saved for something else. The four different material colors have only become more glaring to my eye over time. If the bracelet, end link, and case were all one color, the bezel being stainless would be a feature. Instead, to my eye, it appears to have been assembled from parts like Johnny Cash's 'One Piece at a Time' Cadillac. The movement is beautiful, the dial is nicely designed, and the lume is outstanding...but I'm just not satisfied. I'd like for them to straighten out the color issues and come back to the table with a well-made product. But this... Well, this is not worth $700 to me. It's a real disappointment.


So flip it and buy something you like.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Vindic8 said:


> So flip it and buy something you like.


You would have more credibility if you said to each Stein fan that posted how great their Titanium watch was, "So then go and buy another Steinhart."

It never ceases to amuse me how Steinhart owners act like they are owners of the company and any criticism is directed at them.

Briarandbrine, thanks for your candid and honest appraisal of your watch.


----------



## sefrcoko

Ticonderoga said:


> You would have more credibility if you said to each Stein fan that posted how great their Titanium watch was, "So then go and buy another Steinhart."
> 
> It never ceases to amuse me how Steinhart owners act like they are owners of the company and any criticism is directed at them.
> 
> Briarandbrine, thanks for your candid and honest appraisal of your watch.


Lol, Vindic8 has plenty of credibility... The other user indeed gave his honest opinion on the watch and that's completely fine. Vindic8 simply did the same and suggested he flip it if unhappy. I bought a Steinhart, loved it, and bought two more (including the Ti500). If I don't connect with a watch, I sell it. Not sure what's so controversial here! This isn't about Steinhart owners standing up for Steinhart...it's about a dude who didn't like his watch. Some may agree with his reasons, others don't. No big deal.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Vindic8 said:


> So flip it and buy something you like.


I probably will. I wanted to post to share my own opinion of the watch. I have no interest in propping up or running down Steinhart, just to offer my experience of a watch that has been fairly well reviewed here.



Ticonderoga said:


> You would have more credibility if you said to each Stein fan that posted how great their Titanium watch was, "So then go and buy another Steinhart."
> 
> It never ceases to amuse me how Steinhart owners act like they are owners of the company and any criticism is directed at them.
> 
> Briarandbrine, thanks for your candid and honest appraisal of your watch.


I didn't take it that way. But, I do see a lot of people defending Steinhart and giving them the benefit of the doubt. Generally I agree with this kind of a position. In this case, though, they have shipped a watch that I don't really feel was finished. I've seen plenty of watches both less and more expensive with better finishing details. I thought that part of the attraction of Steinhart's business plan was super high quality for essentially wholesale prices since they are direct to market with limited or no marketing expenses. But, I can't imagine people being willing to pay $1200-1800 (assuming fairly regular distribution and retailer markups) for this watch.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

sefrcoko said:


> Lol, Vindic8 has plenty of credibility... The other user indeed gave his honest opinion on the watch and that's completely fine. Vindic8 simply did the same and suggested he flip it if unhappy. I bought a Steinhart, loved it, and bought two more (including the Ti500). If I don't connect with a watch, I sell it. Not sure what's so controversial here! This isn't about Steinhart owners standing up for Steinhart...it's about a dude who didn't like his watch. Some may agree with his reasons, others don't. No big deal.


I really wish I loved this watch. If it looked as good in person as it does in the promo shots I would be head-over-heels for it. I'm frankly stunned at how they didn't match up the finishing of the case, endlink, and bracelet. To me, this is as basic as it gets. The design is really, really nice. And I really want the watch. But the fit and finish are not IMO worthy of the price. I'll probably flip it and hang on for a Pelagos.


----------



## sefrcoko

BriarAndBrine said:


> I really wish I loved this watch. If it looked as good in person as it does in the promo shots I would be head-over-heels for it. I'm frankly stunned at how they didn't match up the finishing of the case, endlink, and bracelet. To me, this is as basic as it gets. The design is really, really nice. And I really want the watch. But the fit and finish are not IMO worthy of the price. I'll probably flip it and hang on for a Pelagos.


I totally understand and might end up in the same boat when I receive my Ti500. I do agree that mismatched colors like that can really ruin the look of a watch. Not sure how I'll feel when I see it in person but time will tell. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and feedback. Every post helps others who may be contemplating a purchase (or return!)


----------



## Vindic8

Ticonderoga said:


> You would have more credibility if you said to each Stein fan that posted how great their Titanium watch was, "So then go and buy another Steinhart."
> 
> It never ceases to amuse me how Steinhart owners act like they are owners of the company and any criticism is directed at them.
> 
> Briarandbrine, thanks for your candid and honest appraisal of your watch.


It's really quite simple. Life is too short to let watches you are unhappy with sit in the box. Many of these watches, but Steinharts in particular, hold their value quite well. It is a simple answer to send it on down the line to a person who will like it.


----------



## JSal

BriarAndBrine said:


> So, I've had this watch for a few months now. It's not my only watch, but is the only one I've ever purchased new. After living with it for a few months, I'm really not in love with it. *For ~$700 after shipping and import duties, I think I'd rather have spent my money on a nice used piece from another brand or saved for something else. The four different material colors have only become more glaring to my eye over time. If the bracelet, end link, and case were all one color, the bezel being stainless would be a feature. Instead, to my eye, it appears to have been assembled from parts like Johnny Cash's 'One Piece at a Time' Cadillac.* The movement is beautiful, the dial is nicely designed, and the lume is outstanding...but I'm just not satisfied. *I'd like for them to straighten out the color issues and come back to the table with a well-made product. But this... Well, this is not worth $700 to me. It's a real disappointment.*





BriarAndBrine said:


> *I really wish I loved this watch. If it looked as good in person as it does in the promo shots I would be head-over-heels for it. I'm frankly stunned at how they didn't match up the finishing of the case, endlink, and bracelet. To me, this is as basic as it gets. The design is really, really nice. And I really want the watch. But the fit and finish are not IMO worthy of the price. I'll probably flip it and hang on for a Pelagos.*


Wow... Maybe you really should get rid of your Steinhart and save your pennies for a Pelagos. Have you actually ever seen a picture of one?

Here let me post a couple of nice pictures for you.

Just look at the way all those parts titanium parts match so perfectly, and all for only a piddly $4200
















Oh wait.... look... I think the bracelet looks like a different color thank the watch case... and the clasp on the bracelet doesn't match the rest of the bracelet either.

Oh well... I guess I should sell that P.O.S. Pelagos and save up for a Patek Philippe 5004T like the one that sold for only a mere 2,950,000 € at auction in 2013.
I bet they'd have the damn decency to match all their titanium parts.


----------



## Qoelet

I agree with JSal, the Pelagos in another market bracket. If I had had more patience and I had waited long enough, I would have bought a Seiko Prospex SRP777K1, but since it came out after I placed the order and since, well, I already have an original 6309-740, I stuck with the Ti500. What I mean is that both the Seiko Prospex and the Steinhart Ti500 are in the same market braket, while the Pelagos is far above it.


I know many people here are watch collectors so they have a different perspective in the matter, but for people like me a watch is essentially an instrument. The Ti500 offers many excellent characteristics upon which I don't think the Pelagos adds very much. I mean, I will never perform saturation diving and, even if it happened, i would use a dive computer and not a mechanical watch, so the Helium valve is either a relic of the past or a "vanity point". It isn't woth the difference in price, in my humble opinion.
On the other hand, I don't think Tudor would pain me with 14 weeks of "assistance" upon an issue that was clearly present in the watch since the start. Nor Seiko, in fact.


After seeing the photos, however, I am courious about the alloys Tudor is using...
well, seeing the price tag I think I will keep my doubts, in this case.


----------



## Tom_ZG

I have both srp779 + strapcode new oyster for srp and ti500. Ti500 is league above no question. Srp is nice, steiny titanium is nicer.

Ti500 ia grade 5 titanium case and grade 2 bracelet. Pelagos is grade 2 apparently the whole package. Not saying in any case that pelagos is not better, just diacussing grades of titanium as this has been mentioned recently

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## JSal

Not only that but at $4200 MSRP the titanium materials/parts used on the Pelagos don't match either.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

JSal said:


> Not only that but at $4200 MSRP the titanium materials/parts used on the Pelagos don't match either.


I'd be interested in seeing a Pelagos in person. I have noticed the difference in many photos and in other photos they seem to match. I'm curious to see if the difference in shade is real, or just a result of the different directions of the graining in the brushed finish and how the light catches it. And if the Pelagos doesn't meet my expectations, I'll look for something else. My comments are only my observations and opinions based on them.


----------



## JSal

I actually think that's a great idea. You will see for yourself and realize that titanium is a strange animal.

So while some will feel it's a fault, others will see it as a endearing character of the alloy.

I've never really seen many people who are on the fence with titanium after they've had experience with it. I find they either love it or hate it for one reason or another.

Here are some of the Pros and Cons people give.


It's so light it makes the watch feel cheap.

It's so light I barely know I have a watch on.

It scratches so easily and I hate scratches on my watches.

I love the way the watch develops a warm character and patina with time as it picks up wear marks. (titanium tends to surface scratch, but not deep scratch)

I hate the way the finish of all the parts look so different and mismatched. 

I love the way the metal looks almost alive as it changes color and darkens over time with more handling, and oxidation. (titanium oxidizes with time and forms a slightly darker surface patina which actually protects the metal similar to some other metals like bronze. It can sometimes be slightly uneven and can affect different parts of the watch differently)


So as the saying goes... beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## j3T_

Got my watch back with the movement replaced. Gains 4,7 seconds a day. Not super duper good but a lot better than the 50-ish of the previous movement 
Thought about selling it but it is a really nice watch so I'm going to hang on to it.


----------



## jihn

+5 seconds a day is quite good. My Stowa pilot was send in with -4s and I got it back with +7s. Let's give them a few weeks.


----------



## sefrcoko

Just received my brand new Titanium 500 Premium. I was worried about the bracelet being a different color from the case but the one I received matches fine. At the very least, if it's different I can't tell . Unfortunately I noticed three specs of dust under the glass (hard to see in the picture below but it's hard to miss in real life once you see it)...emailing Steinhart . Disappointed but it happens. Hoping to get this resolved through Steinhart aftersale service as it is a beautiful watch.


----------



## jihn

Oh damn. Hope, they will manage that perfectly. Keep us informed.


----------



## MacTruck

So do we think this watch is safe to order now? Think they have the problem sorted? I wish Steinhart would relay some info regarding this situation. What I'm afraid of is getting an old stock one that still has issues. What do you guys think, safe to order? I don't want to send back for repair.


----------



## sefrcoko

MacTruck said:


> So do we think this watch is safe to order now? Think they have the problem sorted? I wish Steinhart would relay some info regarding this situation. What I'm afraid of is getting an old stock one that still has issues. What do you guys think, safe to order? I don't want to send back for repair.


I think only Steinhart could answer that, but in my case I felt confident enough at this point to pull the trigger and see what happened. Like I said, the bracelet looks fine to me and all is working well. The issues with Soprod lubrication (or whatever) seem to only crop up after a few months (according to a few threads I read), so no way to confirm on my end for a while. The one thing I wasn't counting on though are those dust specs under the glass but that can happen with any watch.

So... basically I'd suggest asking Steinhart, waiting a few months to see if people like me are having issues, or just purchase and find out.


----------



## jesperjes

sefrcoko said:


> Just received my brand new Titanium 500 Premium. I was worried about the bracelet being a different color from the case but the one I received matches fine. At the very least, if it's different I can't tell . Unfortunately I noticed three specs of dust under the glass (hard to see in the picture below but it's hard to miss in real life once you see it)...emailing Steinhart . Disappointed but it happens. Hoping to get this resolved through Steinhart aftersale service as it is a beautiful watch.


@sefrcoko
Can I ask how big your wrist is?


----------



## sefrcoko

jesperjes said:


> @sefrcoko
> Can I ask how big your wrist is?


About 6 inches, but that can be misleading. My wrists are thin but rather flat and wide too, so my sweet spot tends to be 40-42mm. The lugs on the OT500 don't overhang at 50-51mm lug-to-lug, even though the close-up angles in some of these photos may appear to show that they do.


----------



## NM-1

That is a good looking watch. I've been looking at others but always come back to that one.


----------



## sefrcoko

NM-1 said:


> That is a good looking watch. I've been looking at others but always come back to that one.


Thanks, I'm really liking it so far. The blue accents on the dial, lumed bezel, light titanium, dark finish...this one is hitting a lot of right notes


----------



## sefrcoko

Strangely, two of those three specs of dust I mentioned earlier have...dissapeared! No idea how, but they did. Yes they were clearly on the inside of the case...but now are gone. Only one left and it's pretty tiny... Will hold off from contacting Steinhart for a few days anyhow just to see how well it's keeping time. Will then decide if it's worth contacting them for the last spec of dust


----------



## Dec1968

NM-1 said:


> That is a good looking watch. I've been looking at others but always come back to that one.


I want them to make a SS version.

David


----------



## Dec1968

sefrcoko said:


> Strangely, two of those three specs of dust I mentioned earlier have...dissapeared! No idea how, but they did. Yes they were clearly on the inside of the case...but now gone). Only one left and it's pretty tiny... Will hold off from contacting Steinhart for a few days anyhow just to see how well it's keeping time. Will then decide if it's worth contacting them for the last spec of dust


I see one at the 4 minute mark near the minute track.

David


----------



## NM-1

Dec1968 said:


> I want them to make a SS version.
> 
> David


I have no experience with titanium versus SS. My SS Ocean One is great but scratches easily. I like the look of titanium.


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> I see one at the 4 minute mark near the minute track.
> 
> David


Yes i guess it had been on one of the white indices but now shook free again. It's no longer on the 4-minute mark and is now near the middle of the dial. Thanks for catching that. Back to the original plan and will email Steinhart.


Dec1968 said:


> I want them to make a SS version.
> 
> David


That would be sweet too


----------



## Dec1968

NM-1 said:


> I have no experience with titanium versus SS. My SS Ocean One is great but scratches easily. I like the look of titanium.


Titanium scratches easier and the coating wears. I've seen many issues of that with this watch.

David


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Titanium scratches easier and the coating wears. I've seen many issues of that with this watch.
> 
> David


Gee, thanks... 

Titanium grade 5 is tougher than SS, whereas the lower grades of Titanium do in fact scratch easier. Someone posted in another thread that this watch's case is grade 5 and the bracelet is grade 2 or 3. One way or another, the scratches haven't happened yet, but if they do it tends to be less deep than a SS scratch and can develop into a sort of patina over time (from my research thus far...still learning!).

I have indeed read of some people scratching the bracelet easy at first, but there seems to have been subtle changes to this watch over time since it was released. For example, a darker color titanium is now used, so it seems like Steinhart may have made adjustments according to issues/feedback. Either way, still gorgeous timepiece and also looks good on a nato if needed.

I have plenty of SS watches already, so it's nice to have something different once in a while. Just personal taste though. Kind of like the OVM Maxi LE...I think you wanted to sell yours if I'm not mistaken, but I'm honestly loving how different that acrylic looks. Just different strokes


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Titanium scratches easier and the coating wears. I've seen many issues of that with this watch.
> 
> David


Coating? What coating? the OTi500 isn't coated.

Now if you're talking about Titanium's natural coating that grows on titanium and continues over time then yes you can rub it off. But it starts growing back immediately with exposure to air and moisture.


----------



## Vindic8

I'm going to go about a week on the wrist and then I'll do a Pelagos vs OT500 review if you guys are curious.


----------



## Craustin1

Hey, what's wrong with that Pelagos, the bracelet color looks different than the case!, Send it back!,



Vindic8 said:


> I'm going to go about a week on the wrist and then I'll do a Pelagos vs OT500 review if you guys are curious.


----------



## sefrcoko

JSal said:


> Coating? What coating? the OTi500 isn't coated.
> 
> Now if you're talking about Titanium's natural coating that grows on titanium and continues over time then yes you can rub it off. But it starts growing back immediately with exposure to air and moisture.


That's exactly what I was thinking . I remembered reading an excellent post on titanium from you jsal recently but couldn't find it earlier...too many threads lol


Vindic8 said:


> I'm going to go about a week on the wrist and then I'll do a Pelagos vs OT500 review if you guys are curious.


Definitely interested in that comparison. Let us know how it goes please 


Craustin1 said:


> Hey, what's wrong with that Pelagos, the bracelet color looks different than the case!, Send it back!,


Lol...


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> I'm going to go about a week on the wrist and then I'll do a Pelagos vs OT500 review if you guys are curious.


You beat me to it. My Pelagos just arrived today and I was going to do a side by side. But I'll wait for you to do yours Vin.

Edit: I just realized that you have a 2 liner. Mine is the newer model with the MT5612 in-house movement. Mine is also blue.

So maybe something is different.


----------



## JSal

Craustin1 said:


> Hey, what's wrong with that Pelagos, the bracelet color looks different than the case!, Send it back!,


LOL


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> You beat me to it. My Pelagos just arrived today and I was going to do a side by side. But I'll wait for you to do yours Vin.
> 
> Edit: I just realized that you have a 2 liner. Mine is the newer model with the MT5612 in-house movement. Mine is also blue.
> 
> So maybe something is different.


John,

First of all congrats on the Pelly.

I'm going to wait a week or so before I do my comparison if you feel ready sooner by all means express yourself brother.

Maybe we can collaborate on a joint thread 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

A few more pics for the thread . Watch is running well at +4.6 sec/day after a few days of regular wear.


----------



## sscandyman

I have had both for a few months now but believe me when i say nobody wants to read a full review with my poor typing/grammar .

My plan has always been to keep only one as my daily beater but in all this time i have been unable to decide between the two . The Pelagos ( as you might expect) is just a bit superior in every way BUT i find the Ti500 to be considerably more comfortable for extended wear.
While the Pelly is all around better i cannot say that it is $3K+ better for me . I would have sold the Pelagos before now but i just find the printed dial on the Ti500 so boring while i swear the Tudor dial gets more interesting every time i look at it ! and dont even get me started of the Pelagos lume... friggin lighthouse on my wrist......

I am currently considering switching the Ti500 dial to the standard Ocean 1 dial with snowflake hands...


----------



## Montag84

Belated mail call from this past week

Unboxing:






Hasty wrist shot:


----------



## Knafenthusiast

Very nice! How was the shipping time? Last time I ordered a Steinhart, it took almost a week for them to ship it. That was around 2 years ago though, so I'm curious if things have changed. Mostly because I'm very interested in both the 500 Ti and the Vintage Dual Time!


----------



## pook187

Knafenthusiast said:


> Very nice! How was the shipping time? Last time I ordered a Steinhart, it took almost a week for them to ship it. That was around 2 years ago though, so I'm curious if things have changed. Mostly because I'm very interested in both the 500 Ti and the Vintage Dual Time!


Ive heard they only ship on one day of the week. Is that day Friday?


----------



## sefrcoko

Knafenthusiast said:


> Very nice! How was the shipping time? Last time I ordered a Steinhart, it took almost a week for them to ship it. That was around 2 years ago though, so I'm curious if things have changed. Mostly because I'm very interested in both the 500 Ti and the Vintage Dual Time!


Mine was about 2 weeks from time of order to reception. I placed the order, received a confirmation within a few days, a shipping notice a few days after that, and my package about a week later. No complaints, I didn't need it immediately and 10-14 days is fine in my books


----------



## JSal

Knafenthusiast said:


> Very nice! How was the shipping time? Last time I ordered a Steinhart, it took almost a week for them to ship it. That was around 2 years ago though, so I'm curious if things have changed. Mostly because I'm very interested in both the 500 Ti and the Vintage Dual Time!


There are many factors which can determine how long it takes a watch to ship.

What time of year it is... Holidays, and/or special days like father's day etc can causes delayed shipping.

If there are multiple staff/employees out sick at the same time, or maternity leave.

If the watch you ordered is in stock, or its a popular model and they are waiting for new stock to arrive from their factory in Switzerland.

How fast they process your payment and apply it to the order. This can take a day or several days if they are backed up. You will get an email alerting you that they processed your payment and applied it to your order. The next email will be the one telling you the watch or accessory is shipping.

So it's hard to say exactly how long it will take as it can and is different with each order.


----------



## ecb116

I've ordered/paid on the 20/3 for the OT500. Got confirmation on the next day. On the 4th of April my watch was shipped and i got it on the 11th or something, cant recall.


----------



## Vindic8

Vindic8 said:


> I'm going to go about a week on the wrist and then I'll do a Pelagos vs OT500 review if you guys are curious.]


It's a hasty review but I wanted to post it on time.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/comparison-steinhart-ot500-vs-tudor-pelagos-3266922.html


----------



## richtel

Vindic8 said:


> It's a hasty review but I wanted to post it on time.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/comparison-steinhart-ot500-vs-tudor-pelagos-3266922.html


And a well written and balanced review it is Bill- thank you!


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> It's a hasty review but I wanted to post it on time.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/comparison-steinhart-ot500-vs-tudor-pelagos-3266922.html


Highly recommended post to read by Bill (Vindic8) if you like the Steinhart OTi500 or the Tudor Pelagos.

Hell, it's worth reading even if you don't like those watches.


----------



## RTea

Man I really want this...


----------



## Hwkaholic

Does anyone know if they offer them for sale with the rubber strap?? I don't ever wear a bracelet anymore and it would just come off immediately. So if I could save some money off the top, it would be a sure purchase for me!!


----------



## JSal

Hwkaholic said:


> Does anyone know if they offer them for sale with the rubber strap?? I don't ever wear a bracelet anymore and it would just come off immediately. So if I could save some money off the top, it would be a sure purchase for me!!


Currently there is no drop-down option listed on the watches sales page for the rubber strap.

But if you write Steinhart prior to placing the order they may accommodate you.

But don't expect a big difference in price. The difference in price will be rather small.

What you can do is order the watch as is, and then also order the rubber dive strap and special end links needed.

Then when the watch arrives you can remove the bracelet leaving the protective plastic in place. And install your rubber dive strap and special end links.

Then you have two options.... you can save the new titanium bracelet for a time in the future when you may want to sell the watch. I think you would sell the watch much quicker if you have the bracelet (in new condition) along with the rubber dive strap option.

If you the kind of person who never sells his watches, you can then offer the titanium bracelet for sale in the WUS sales forum. And you may not even have to bother listing it as I might even buy it from you myself should you want to sell it.


----------



## Montag84




----------



## Hwkaholic

Does anyone happen to have a side by side photo of an Ocean 1 and the Titanium version? I know they use the same case, but just curious what they look like side by side.

Edit: never mind. I found a good YouTube video that answered my questions.


----------



## jesperjes

Ordered it Sunday, shipped Wednesday and received Thursday in Denmark 

I really love it and it's very comfortable. Never had a titanium before, it's really smooth and warm.

In the picture there seems to be a color difference between the watch band and case, but it's hardly noticeable in real life.

My wrist is 17 cm (~6.75") and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Got my O1T500 yesterday. I've been eyeballing this for quite some time but decided to wait after hearing many stories about "issues" with the watch. I am loving it so far. He's a little Mini Review and first impressions.

It's running about +1 sec!! The titanium is not as dark as I expected it to be after watching videos, seeing pics and reading reviews. The finishing isn't "grainy" or "rough" as many have stated. Mine is perfectly smooth and exceptionally done. I quite enjoy the color of the titanium as its a nice middle road between my other watches. I feel that with the right outfit that it could be worn with a suit and tie as many other have said that it is much too sporty or casual. The ceramic bezel insert gives it just the right amount of "bling" to give it a dressy appearance at first glance.

I immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a homemade Horween leather strap that I made for my OVM. I think it compliments the 500 quite nicely. The weight of the 500 is great! I hardly know I have it on. It's much nicer in person than I expected.

I wish that Steinhart would finally redesign the case for the O1 line. I'm not a huge fan of the flat lugs but on the right strap it works and isn't that bad. I have the Steinhart rubber strap inbound and it should be here tomorrow.

The bezel is a bit more loose and playful than my OVM, but not of large concern. I may have gotten lucky and acquired one where the crown lines up perfectly upright when screwed down. Not sure if they're all like this, but it's a nice added bonus. I am quite satisfied with the lume. While it is bright and charges quite simply, it doesn't last as long as some of the other watches.

I've never really cared for or desired display back cases. I think this watch does it very well, however, and commend Steinhart for their added decoration.

Overall, I'm quite pleased with it so far and may see this one as a keeper....for a while anyways.  until something else catches my eye. The fit, finish and performance (albeit only 1 day so far) is exceptional in my opinion. The value here is really unbeatable at this price point. I've owned many other more expensive watches that aren't nearly as nice as this. I think this watch gives much much more bang for the buck than many other watches I've owned in the past.

Things I'd change, the case design. Perhaps some raised, bordered or applied indices on the dial. I'd love for Steinhart to add an applied logo on their dials. It's a great logo and would look amazing as an applied or raised logo.

Once I get a chance to size the bracelet and put the rubber strap on, I'll give my impressions of those as well.

Here are the obligatory first pics.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Follow up question for the masses. Now that I have had the watch on my wrist for an entire day, I have noticed that the 3 in the 30 marker of the bezel seems to have less lume paint in it than the others. Enough less that it's noticeable and almost shows a transparent effect of the underlying ceramic. Has anyone else seen or experienced this? Worth noting, it's not as noticeable in direct light.

Thanks!


----------



## sefrcoko

Hwkaholic said:


> Follow up question for the masses. Now that I have had the watch on my wrist for an entire day, I have noticed that the 3 in the 30 marker of the bezel seems to have less lume paint in it than the others. Enough less that it's noticeable and almost shows a transparent effect of the underlying ceramic. Has anyone else seen or experienced this? Worth noting, it's not as noticeable in direct light.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine is fine and doesn't exhibit that lume issue. Perhaps it didn't get enough light to fully glow evenly? That happens to me where some numbers soak up more light than others at first. Try using a flashlight to light up the weaker numbers and then see if the lume evens out. If fully charged and still not lit evenly, well then you know it's a lume issue for sure.


----------



## Hwkaholic

sefrcoko said:


> Mine is fine and doesn't exhibit that lume issue. Perhaps it didn't get enough light to fully glow evenly? That happens to me where some numbers soak up more light than others at first. Try using a flashlight to light up the weaker numbers and then see if the lume evens out. If fully charged and still not lit evenly, well then you know it's a lume issue for sure.


Seems you may have been right!!! That's why I love these forums. I gave it a full charge under a UV flashlight and it seems better. Also, I looked at it under a loupe and it looks just fine. But in certain lighting conditions it looks as though it is missing some lume. It's weird. Anyways, here are some cell phone lume shots.


----------



## sefrcoko

Hwkaholic said:


> Seems you may have been right!!! That's why I love these forums. I gave it a full charge under a UV flashlight and it seems better. Also, I looked at it under a loupe and it looks just fine. But in certain lighting conditions it looks as though it is missing some lume. It's weird. Anyways, here are some cell phone lume shots.


Glad it worked out and happy I could help. It looks great! I've had the watch a few months now and it's a pleasure to own. I will definitely be hanging onto this one...at least until I can score a Pelagos one day


----------



## Ticonderoga

Hwkaholic said:


> Seems you may have been right!!! That's why I love these forums. I gave it a full charge under a UV flashlight and it seems better. Also, I looked at it under a loupe and it looks just fine. But in certain lighting conditions it looks as though it is missing some lume. It's weird. Anyways, here are some cell phone lume shots.


I just can't wait for Stein to come out with these bezels for all of their watches.


----------



## Hwkaholic

sefrcoko said:


> Glad it worked out and happy I could help. It looks great! I've had the watch a few months now and it's a pleasure to own. I will definitely be hanging onto this one...at least until I can score a Pelagos one day


I thought the same thing. But I don't think that I could justify the price of the Pelagos. I'd have to see one in person before buying one. I love the looks of it, but I've had other $3,000 + watches and have never been able to justify the price.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Ticonderoga said:


> I just can't wait for Stein to come out with these bezels for all of their watches.


I don't think we'll see that. That'd be like Tudor putting the Pelagos bezel on all of their watches.

I'd take a much needed case redesign on the Ocean One series before a lumed bezel.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Hwkaholic said:


> I don't think we'll see that. That'd be like Tudor putting the Pelagos bezel on all of their watches.
> 
> I'd take a much needed case redesign on the Ocean One series before a lumed bezel.


I meant, I can't wait until Stein offers engraved ceramic (versus painted) for other models.


----------



## Hwkaholic

So I put the rubber strap on today, the rubber is nice and fits well once cut down, but I have to say that the clasp on this thing is terrible!! While it looks nice and is of decent construction, It's impossible to close!!! The locking mechanism doesn't "snap" like it should and takes some real effort to close it. Almost forcibly. The rubber has a weird funky smell too it. Not at all like vanilla on rubber straps that I'm used to. It smells like it's been sitting at the bottom of a muddy lake for a couple years or has been soaking in a bucket full of sweat. Needless to say, after a nice soap bath, it's much better and tolerable. 

I tried the bracelet, it's nice and lightweight as to be expected, and overall feels nice. It's comfortable and seems to be of good construction as well. That said, the buckle leaves little to be desired and is a completely different shade and finish than the bracelet. I'm not much of a bracelet fan these days, so it'll likely just sit in the box and never get worn. I had high hopes that I'd like it, but I'm much more happy with a homemade leather strap, NATO or rubber strap on the watch. So, when the time comes to sell this one and move onto something else (who am I kidding, it's bound to happen) the bracelet will be sized but like new. I'm not interested in selling the bracelet so please don't ask.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Ok....this damn watch is a gateway drug!! Why can I not stop looking at photos of the Pelagos now!! Knowing me, I'll probably have one by the end of summer. LOL!!


----------



## crazywatchguy

What the ****!!

Lets play a game.
Spot the problem with this watch!

Ordered about a week ago direct from Steinhart, received it today.


----------



## sefrcoko

crazywatchguy said:


> What the ****!!
> 
> Lets play a game.
> Spot the problem with this watch!
> 
> Ordered about a week ago direct from Steinhart, received it today.
> 
> View attachment 8727250
> 
> View attachment 8727226


Ocean One Vintage Dual Time case on an OTI500?! Someone at Steinhart needs a break! Frustrating... I'm sure they will make it right though if you email them at aftersale support.


----------



## crazywatchguy

sefrcoko said:


> Ocean One Vintage Dual Time case on an OTI500?! Someone at Steinhart needs a break! Frustrating... I'm sure they will make it right though if you email them at aftersale support.


Correct! Now I don't want to send the watch all the way back to Germany...think they will be willing to send me the correct one and have it replaced on my own?


----------



## sefrcoko

crazywatchguy said:


> Correct! Now I don't want to send the watch all the way back to Germany...think they will be willing to send me the correct one and have it replaced on my own?


They might. It's definitely worth emailing them through their aftersale email address to see what they can do to fix this for you. Keep us posted please


----------



## bvc2005

sefrcoko said:


> Ocean One Vintage Dual Time case on an OTI500?! Someone at Steinhart needs a break! Frustrating... I'm sure they will make it right though if you email them at aftersale support.


Nice catch!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Gunter, put down the schnaps!

Also looks like the dial is off; the 12 index starts at 58 1/2 and goes to the 1 second mark.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

I might keep that as an ultra rare limited edition! The non-titanium ocean titanium.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Duplicate post.


----------



## Hwkaholic

airborne_bluezman said:


> I might keep that as an ultra rare limited edition! The non-titanium ocean titanium.


The case back of the OT500 is stainless steel. They used the right case back, someone just fat fingered what was supposed to be laser etched onto it.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Hwkaholic said:


> The case back of the OT500 is stainless steel. They used the right case back, someone just fat fingered what was supposed to be laser etched onto it.


pretty sure they just used the wrong back - its smart to have interchangeable parts, not smart when you're putting them together after drinking a bottle of schnapps....


----------



## Hwkaholic

Ticonderoga said:


> pretty sure they just used the wrong back - its smart to have interchangeable parts, not smart when you're putting them together after drinking a bottle of schnapps....


I wasn't aware that the Dual time had a display back. I know now. Lol!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Hwkaholic said:


> I wasn't aware that the Dual time had a display back. I know now. Lol!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone knows dimensions of springbar that is in the clasp? I am looking for diameter of the springbar and diameter of the ending. Stock one does make a "click"sound so would like to replace it for better

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

Tom_ZG said:


> Anyone knows dimensions of springbar that is in the clasp? I am looking for diameter of the springbar and diameter of the ending. Stock one does make a "click"sound so would like to replace it for better
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I believe that the bracelet is 20mm at the clasp of the bracelet.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Well....once again my curiosity got the best of me! I had to check out the Pelagos. Tried on a Pelagos in an AD and have one en route!! Was amazed at the quality. It's much nicer than my old Omega SMPc. At the same price point, I much prefer the Pelagos over my Omega. I will offer pics on my OT500 compared to the Pelagos when it arrives next week. Needless to say, the OT500 may be on the chopping block. Or, may keep it as my "beater".


----------



## Tom_ZG

Hwkaholic said:


> I believe that the bracelet is 20mm at the clasp of the bracelet.


Yes this is the width - but what is the diameter? 1.78 mm springbar does not fit. Also the diameter of the hole needs is important

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

Bought this strap from WatchGecko. I think it compliments quite nicely. May be a hard time letting this watch go if I decide to get rid of it after my Pelagos arrives.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Going to be really hard to get rid of this if I choose to do so. I set this thing to the atomic clock on time.gov two days ago and it's within 1 second fast!!

On a new black on black NATO from WatchGecko. Easily one of the nicest NATOs I've ever owned and I own hundreds of them.


----------



## crazywatchguy

*Update:*

Steinhart has refused to send me to correct caseback.
They INSIST that i send the entire watch back
I am now thinking about just returning the watch due to this inconvenience.
This is their error and the following is the instructions they sent to me.

that´s very embarrassing for us. This shouldn´t never happen. We apology deeply.

Please be so kind and send it back to us. As far as I can see, the watch is still wrapped. So we could exchange it easily.

For shipping back please follow the instructions and use our free Fedex shipping account below:

Please write a short note that we need to exchange your watch and put it into the parcel. Please make sure that you follow the instructions:

Outside of the parcel there has to be a copy of the original invoice and the pro forma invoice with the value (please not higher than 120 Euro, cause we have to avoid additional fees and taxes) from your watch in EUR. The pro forma invoice is an invoiced value of goods. In addition to that, please write on the air bill the following: "for exchange (exchange goods)".

Our address is:

Steinhart Watches GmbH
Boschstr. 6
86391 Stadtbergen
Germany

The pro forma invoice and the air bill - you'll get from FEDEX.
Please use our FEDEX account: "*REDACTED*" with the option "international priority", so you don´t have to pay for the shipping. You have to order FEDEX to your home and give them our account number. Please ask them which documents you need for shipping and afterwards you'll receive it from FEDEX. Please explain this to FEDEX by phone before.
ATTENTION:

There may be markups by customs for deliveries abroad. Customs duties are generally borne by the owner/buyer.
To avoid taxes please contact the local customs authorities before shipping and clear with them if any additional documents are needed. Moreover, please name the package as a "return for repair". Furthermore, you should inform the customs that your package will be sent back to you, so that you don't have to pay the taxes!

*!!!!!!! Please make sure that you follow the instructions strictly, cause if some copy or information is missing, it could be possible that the package will stuck at the customs office and sometimes will not be delivered, Costs will be incurred, that you have to pay !!!!!!*

*IMPORTANT !!!!*
WE NEED THE EXACT SHIPPING ADDRESS FOR RETURNING THE REPAIRED WATCH - PLEASE MARK IT NOTICABLE WITH AN EYE-CATCHING MARKER !

The trouble they are trying to put me through is completely unacceptable.
I am a working professional and have little free time as is.

When I insisted on just getting a correct caseback, they responded with the following:

"we really apology, but we are not allowed to send these kind of parts out. We got this strictly instruction directly from Mr. Steinhart."

Thoughts?


----------



## Hwkaholic

This is pretty standard practice. I have sent watches to them and they pay for everything. You'll have the watch back within 2-3 weeks. Probably sooner since they'll likely just send you a brand new one. If they send you a new case back and you get it replaced somewhere else or you replace it yourself, you void the warranty of a brand new watch. To me, sending it back to them is worth that alone.


----------



## sefrcoko

I would also just send the watch back as instructed by Steinhart. They'll make it right.


----------



## Hwkaholic

When I recently sent a watch to them and found that their instructions aren't clear at all. For example, the value of the watch needs to be in your local currency and the forms that they say you need aren't the right ones. Just box everything up and take it to your nearest fedex store and have them help you. Make sure you have all of the info like their account number, etc.


----------



## taike

I had an issue with another EU micro, and he sent me a replacement watch head with fedex envelope, label, and forms all filled out to make the return of the defective one. Steinhart can't be expected to ship replacement ahead of return, but the least they could do is to send pdf of the required forms and return shipping label.


----------



## j3T_

I never figured out that Steinhart Fedex thing. "Use our free account!" What, where, how? Could never log in with the account provided so each time I had to return my watch it was on my own dime.


----------



## taike

If I remember correctly there is an option online to bill to recipient where you can enter their account number. Sure would make it easier if they just generated the return label and pro forma invoice.


----------



## Dec1968

Hwkaholic said:


> Bought this strap from WatchGecko. I think it compliments quite nicely. May be a hard time letting this watch go if I decide to get rid of it after my Pelagos arrives.


Blue NATO is perfect on that watch

David


----------



## panaria12

Hwkaholic said:


> Bought this strap from WatchGecko. I think it compliments quite nicely. May be a hard time letting this watch go if I decide to get rid of it after my Pelagos arrives.


Great choice on the strap. I think the softer material of the NATO softens the longer lugs on the wrist.


----------



## crazywatchguy

I sent the watch back. I asked to buy the rubber strap and they said they would include one at no charge due to the issue with my watch.

Will update when I receive.


----------



## j3T_

Well f*ck. All I got was a "sorry" and I had to send it back 3 times.


----------



## Hwkaholic

taike said:


> If I remember correctly there is an option online to bill to recipient where you can enter their account number. Sure would make it easier if they just generated the return label and pro forma invoice.


You are correct. You don't need to log in, just start the process and enter their bill to account number that they provide. Or just take everything to Fedex store and have them do it.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Well, after my initial honeymoon phase with the OT500, followed by some disappointment when the differences in finish between parts started to bug me, I just took delivery of the Tudor Pelagos. I think I'll be selling the Steinhart now. The Soprod has been holding ~-2s since I first took delivery. My copy is a great movement. But, I prefer the Tudor. So, off she goes...


----------



## Hwkaholic

BriarAndBrine said:


> Well, after my initial honeymoon phase with the OT500, followed by some disappointment when the differences in finish between parts started to bug me, I just took delivery of the Tudor Pelagos. I think I'll be selling the Steinhart now. The Soprod has been holding ~-2s since I first took delivery. My copy is a great movement. But, I prefer the Tudor. So, off she goes...


My Pelagos has been on my wrist every day since I got it. That said, the disparity in finishes exists on it as well. The bracelet is different than the case.


----------



## Dec1968

panaria12 said:


> Great choice on the strap. I think the softer material of the NATO softens the longer lugs on the wrist.


It helps, but the ends of the lugs are so harsh and have such stark angles I had to get rid of mine.

Good looking watch though. Very good looking.

David


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Hwkaholic said:


> My Pelagos has been on my wrist every day since I got it. That said, the disparity in finishes exists on it as well. The bracelet is different than the case.
> 
> L


 With respect to mine, I disagree. The case and bracelet are identical, save the directions of the brush strokes


----------



## sefrcoko

BriarAndBrine said:


> With respect to mine, I disagree. The case and bracelet are identical, save the directions of the brush strokes


That photo doesn't look like they match tbh (one lug at least). I have read others who said their Pelagos was mismatched too. It may just be lighting at play.


----------



## sefrcoko

BriarAndBrine said:


> Well, after my initial honeymoon phase with the OT500, followed by some disappointment when the differences in finish between parts started to bug me, I just took delivery of the Tudor Pelagos. I think I'll be selling the Steinhart now. The Soprod has been holding ~-2s since I first took delivery. My copy is a great movement. But, I prefer the Tudor. So, off she goes...


The Pelagos is in a completely different price bracket so it makes sense to keep it over the OTi500. Both are great watches in their own respect but one is in a different tier altogether.


----------



## Hwkaholic

sefrcoko said:


> That photo doesn't look like they match tbh (one lug at least). I have read others who said their Pelagos was mismatched too. It may just be lighting at play.


The bracelet is definitely darker than the case of the Pelagos but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## siliciferous

Hwkaholic said:


> You are correct. You don't need to log in, just start the process and enter their bill to account number that they provide. Or just take everything to Fedex store and have them do it.


Precisely what I did. The Soprod movement functioned flawlessly for a couple months, and then periodically (once every few weeks) I would notice that it had stopped overnight despite having worn it the whole previous day. It would always start right up, but when it happened a third or a fourth time I wound it making sure not to tap it in any way, and it wouldn't restart on its own after 15+ turns of the crown. Something was clearly getting stuck (a gear tooth somewhere perhaps?) that requires a light tap to get it going again.

Went to a FedEx Office location, filled out the paperwork, shipped it back on their dime with no issues at all. It arrived in 2-3 days, they shot me an e-mail within hours of it arriving letting me know it was received, and I've been waiting about a week and a half for an update so far.


----------



## n1k0

siliciferous said:


> Went to a FedEx Office location, filled out the paperwork, shipped it back on their dime with no issues at all.


For the records you don't even have to go to a Fedex office; if you call them and provide them with the account number, they can directly pick the package at your home. Tested, approved.


----------



## TfeK

crazywatchguy said:


> What the ****!!
> 
> Lets play a game.
> Spot the problem with this watch!
> 
> Ordered about a week ago direct from Steinhart, received it today.
> 
> (Photo)
> (Photo)


So i wasn't the only one... i received mine 19.7.2016 and had the same case on my OT500. Unfortunately i already unpacked mine, so had to wait when they replace the case because they can't just send an another one for replace.


----------



## crazywatchguy

TfeK said:


> So i wasn't the only one... i received mine 19.7.2016 and had the same case on my OT500. Unfortunately i already unpacked mine, so had to wait when they replace the case because they can't just send an another one for replace.


They just sent mine out. Should arrive tomorrow.

Hopefully it's all correct now.


----------



## trf2271

crazywatchguy said:


> They just sent mine out. Should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully it's all correct now.


I was worried about it too. I got mine this afternoon and it was perfect. Hopefully yours is too! I have a feeling mine will be on my wrist for a very long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

I love this thing


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

I currently have an Ocean One, Aquadive 100 DLC and a Deep Blue on the way. I'm toying with getting rid of one (or two) and getting this. I really like it!


----------



## trf2271

NM-1 said:


> I currently have an Ocean One, Aquadive 100 DLC and a Deep Blue on the way. I'm toying with getting rid of one (or two) and getting this. I really like it!


I don't think you'd regret it. I had the O1VR and I sold it to fund this and I'm really impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazywatchguy

Received the watch along with with the rubber strap as an apology gift.

Everything looks good now. 
I will see how accurate the watch is in the coming days!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Mine is after movement change running more accurate than 0.5 s/d

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

Well, in less than a week of ownership I've managed to scratch the crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dongtheorient

how did you do that? diamond ring? i been real rough with mine for the last few months, wear it whilst gutting fish, fixing bicycles, swimming on sandy lakeside, get knocked with all sorts of tools, no scratches on crystal...


----------



## dongtheorient

having said that, the back crystal is really badly scratched now


----------



## trf2271

dongtheorient said:


> how did you do that? diamond ring? i been real rough with mine for the last few months, wear it whilst gutting fish, fixing bicycles, swimming on sandy lakeside, get knocked with all sorts of tools, no scratches on crystal...


Nope, I don't wear any other jewelry and I sit at a desk all day. I have no clue how it happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dongtheorient

some ultra hard marble table or something


----------



## trf2271

dongtheorient said:


> some ultra hard marble table or something


Man, that's exactly what I was. I cooked last night and it probably got bumped. It's a bummer. Anywhere else on the watch and I wouldn't care, but it sucks that it's on the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

Anyone ever used diamond paste to remove a scratch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

trf2271 said:


> Anyone ever used diamond paste to remove a scratch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not. I hate to mention it, but I managed to scratch the sapphire of my old OVM nearly two year into the warranty. I contacted Steinhart and they replaced it for free. It's worth a shot!!


----------



## trf2271

Hwkaholic said:


> I have not. I hate to mention it, but I managed to scratch the sapphire of my old OVM nearly two year into the warranty. I contacted Steinhart and they replaced it for free. It's worth a shot!!


I emailed them, I'll probably hear from them sometime next week. I was quoted 55 to have a local guy send it off and replace the crystal, but I would rather have Steinhart handle it even if it isn't free. What was the turn around time when they repaired your OVM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

trf2271 said:


> I emailed them, I'll probably hear from them sometime next week. I was quoted 55 to have a local guy send it off and replace the crystal, but I would rather have Steinhart handle it even if it isn't free. What was the turn around time when they repaired your OVM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 2.5 weeks. Pretty good considering!


----------



## trf2271

Hwkaholic said:


> About 2.5 weeks. Pretty good considering!


Wow, not bad at all. It definitely seems like a better option than buffing it out myself haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

trf2271 said:


> Wow, not bad at all. It definitely seems like a better option than buffing it out myself haha.


You'd be buffing till your fingers became claws...

While diamond polish paste would work to remove a scratch from a Sapphire Crystal you would need to use a dremel and if you did that you would change the appearance of the crystal by creating a flat spot and that would cause distortion in the area it was polished in order to remove the scratch depending on how deep it was. It would be very noticeable.

It's just plain easier and cheaper to change the crystal.

I would have Steinhart do it no matter how long it takes and no matter what they charge. Steinhart's prices are very reasonable and like someone has already mentioned they may not even charge you. But by having them do it will ensure your warranty remains intact.

Email them at [email protected] and give them an honest description of what happened and that you would like them to replace the crystal.

They will reply with instructions on how to return the watch and an estimate will be given once the watchmaker looks at the watch.


----------



## trf2271

JSal said:


> You'd be buffing till your fingers became claws...
> 
> While diamond polish paste would work to remove a scratch from a Sapphire Crystal you would need to use a dremel and if you did that you would change the appearance of the crystal by creating a flat spot and that would cause distortion in the area it was polished in order to remove the scratch depending on how deep it was. It would be very noticeable.
> 
> It's just plain easier and cheaper to change the crystal.
> 
> I would have Steinhart do it no matter how long it takes and no matter what they charge. Steinhart's prices are very reasonable and like someone has already mentioned they may not even charge you. But by having them do it will ensure your warranty remains intact.
> 
> Email them at [email protected] and give them an honest description of what happened and that you would like them to replace the crystal.
> 
> They will reply with instructions on how to return the watch and an estimate will be given once the watchmaker looks at the watch.


Thanks for the advice JSal. I didn't even think about the impact on warranty going through a third party. I emailed them so hopefully I'll hear back sometime next week. Really love the watch and plan on wearing it for a long, long time so I want to make sure it gets taken care of. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscandyman

What experience I've had with Steinhart customer service has been very positive they should have you taken care of in no time !


----------



## crazywatchguy

Watch is +2/day so far. Very happy with the movement.


----------



## coffindodger

just jumped to the end of this tread and wondering why its got to 115 pages?


----------



## taike

coffindodger said:


> just jumped to the end of this tread and wondering why its got to 115 pages?


Maybe try reading and you will find out.


----------



## robgts

New User...Received my Ocean Titanium on August 2nd and on August 13th it Periodically would just stop working. It is slow more than two hours. Sent an email to Steinhart to return it for a replacement...Really bummed as I am looking for a great Titanium watch I can wear daily, in the swimming pool and when traveling. Really bummed...I don't want to spend more than $1000 so I am stuck.


----------



## sscandyman

Hopefully your turnaround for the return is speedy! I hate to hear problems like this on a new watch but i think once you get it sorted out you will really like the Ti500 !


----------



## Spaceman172

Just had the same watch/heart stopping experience with my Ocean Titanium after purchasing it in the March this year. It took a couple of months to exhibit the prbs others have discussed, (more likely for me to notice the issues.)

Steinhart were impeccable about my watch issues imho. They replied to my email within 24 hours and asked for it to be sent back to Germany, (I'm in the UK), and supplied the Fedex details to do the stuff. They said it would take 5 weeks and one day later than the deadline set in my calendar my watch was delivered back to me along with a letter outlining details that they had replaced the entire Soprod mechanism.

Although it is frustrating, I found myself really looking forward to receiving the watch all over again; like I did when I originally purchased the watch. I also found that not having the watch made me realise that I had made the right decision to buy it in the first place. Even though my other watch is an OVM mk1 I still really wanted the OT500.

Thanks to Steinhart for sorting the prbs and also thanks to all you chaps for the valuable info provided on this forum&#8230;


----------



## Tom_ZG

Nice combo of ovm v1 and ti500 - have the same plus pilot premium automatic. Resisting to get the bronze also but it is hard


----------



## richtel

Spaceman172 said:


> Just had the same watch/heart stopping experience with my Ocean Titanium after purchasing it in the March this year. It took a couple of months to exhibit the prbs others have discussed, (more likely for me to notice the issues.)
> 
> Steinhart were impeccable about my watch issues imho. They replied to my email within 24 hours and asked for it to be sent back to Germany, (I'm in the UK), and supplied the Fedex details to do the stuff. They said it would take 5 weeks and one day later than the deadline set in my calendar my watch was delivered back to me along with a letter outlining details that they had replaced the entire Soprod mechanism.
> 
> Although it is frustrating, I found myself really looking forward to receiving the watch all over again; like I did when I originally purchased the watch. I also found that not having the watch made me realise that I had made the right decision to buy it in the first place. Even though my other watch is an OVM mk1 I still really wanted the OT500.
> 
> Thanks to Steinhart for sorting the prbs and also thanks to all you chaps for the valuable info provided on this forum&#8230;


Same for me- returning my Ti500 back to Germany from the UK for a replacement movement. However, I've had zero issues with it since and it's reverted back to being one of my favourite pieces. Yep, it's regrettable that Steinhart had a bad batch of movements installed (and they'd not be aware of movements with issues found a month or four into use), but they sure have taken rectification seriously. Qudos Stenhart.

I'd also mention that the Soprod fitted to my O2Premium has been problem-free.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone has issue where bezel is hard to turn on ti500? My is impossible to turn with wet hands but so is my turtle. Even with dry it is a struggle. Compared to ovm - night and day. Ovm is much easier to turn.

Anyone has steel ocean to compare with ti?


----------



## n1k0

Mine was stiff as hell when I first got it a year ago, but it's smoothed over time and action is now perfect. I didn't experience this with my OVM, where action has been ideal since day one... could it be due to harder frictions with the titanium case?


----------



## JSal

Tom_ZG said:


> Anyone has issue where bezel is hard to turn on ti500? My is impossible to turn with wet hands but so is my turtle. Even with dry it is a struggle. Compared to ovm - night and day. Ovm is much easier to turn.
> 
> Anyone has steel ocean to compare with ti?


Make sure the crown is screwed down properly and run the watch under luke warm water and a mild soap. Then while rinsing under the water attempt to turn the bezel. If it turns keep turning it till it feels free. You can use some latex gloves to give you a better grip.

I'm fairly certain that after doing this your bezel will spin normally again.

Once in a while something gets under the bezel. It can be a little dirt, to something sticky you were eating that may have dripped on the bezel without you noticing.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## sefrcoko

n1k0 said:


> Mine was stiff as hell when I first got it a year ago, but it's smoothed over time and action is now perfect. I didn't experience this with my OVM, where action has been ideal since day one... could it be due to harder frictions with the titanium case?


Mine was fine out of the box, although it may have been a little stiff and I just didn't notice.

I just checked it again and it seems fine. No difference really between it and the bezel action on my ovm.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Thanks for the advice
I tried soaking it for few minutes in warm water with hand soap and in warm water with dishwashing soap for a few minutes with turning it and washing under hot water. It is the same. If I turn it fast it seems ok, but if I want to make 10-20 clicks while it is on my hand - very very hard and I am quite strong. Nothin close compared to OVM or new seiko turtle.

Is there anything my local watchmaker can do? For sure I will not be sending it to steinhart as this is probably some sand particles (was at maldives with this watch) or dirt that I am responsible for.


----------



## Tom_ZG

To update myself - went to local watchmaker. He used bezel tool to pop it off, cleaned the sand from inside, put some grease used for bezels and now it is great again.










10usd well spent


----------



## nyboy

My .02 When brushing your teeth, keep the watch away from the toothpaste dispensor. That stuff is like glue when it dries, and seems to attract all kinds of crap that will bind the bezel. Glad you got it fixed


----------



## sscandyman

Tom_ZG said:


> To update myself - went to local watchmaker. He used bezel tool to pop it off, cleaned the sand from inside, put some grease used for bezels and now it is great again.
> 
> 10usd well spent


Glad you got it worked out !


----------



## anarasanen

One review said that the bracelet and the case aren't exactly the same color. Has Steinhart corrected this minor flaw? I still wish Steinhart would make a steel version of this watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic

anarasanen said:


> One review said that the bracelet and the case aren't exactly the same color. Has Steinhart corrected this minor flaw? I still wish Steinhart would make a steel version of this watch.


It's hard to perfectly match titanium. Especially between a case and bracelet. My Steinhart was pretty evenly matched with only the slightest variance between the two. My Pelagos bracelet doesn't perfectly match the case. Nor did my Titanium Citizen Skyhawk. Unless it's all finished exactly the same or all milled/cast/cut from the same block of titanium, there is bound to be some variation.


----------



## vernSL

Sorry if this has already been asked but did they change the movement? The site lists it as an ETA movement and only 30 ATM water resistant.


----------



## sefrcoko

vernSL said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but did they change the movement? The site lists it as an ETA movement and only 30 ATM water resistant.


Yes I wondered about that too and emailed Steinhart... They confirmed the watch now ships with an ETA Top movement and has 30atm water resistance (versus the previous model which had Soprod and 50atm wr).


----------



## vernSL

sefrcoko said:


> Yes I wondered about that too and emailed Steinhart... They confirmed the watch now ships with an ETA Top movement and has 30atm water resistance (versus previous model which had Soprod and 50atm wr).


Very disappointing. It now lists the back as stainless with sapphire now too.


----------



## sefrcoko

anarasanen said:


> One review said that the bracelet and the case aren't exactly the same color. Has Steinhart corrected this minor flaw? I still wish Steinhart would make a steel version of this watch.


I was worried about that too, because that type of mismatch would really bother me. Once I got the watch though it looked fine to me and hasn't been an issue since. Hwkaholic said it best really 


Hwkaholic said:


> It's hard to perfectly match titanium. Especially between a case and bracelet. My Steinhart was pretty evenly matched with only the slightest variance between the two. My Pelagos bracelet doesn't perfectly match the case. Nor did my Titanium Citizen Skyhawk. Unless it's all finished exactly the same or all milled/cast/cut from the same block of titanium, there is bound to be some variation.


----------



## sefrcoko

vernSL said:


> Very disappointing. It now lists the back as stainless with sapphire now too.


I believe it always had those features. Hard to tell from sight alone but mine seems like stainless steel and sapphire.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Case back has always been stainless I think. And sapphire.

Curious why they swapped the Soprod for the 2892. Likely from all of the issues. That said, it's a nice improvement IMO.


----------



## RTea

I thought it was mentioned earlier in this thread that the case back used to be mineral crystal.


----------



## sefrcoko

RTea said:


> I thought it was mentioned earlier in this thread that the case back used to be mineral crystal.


Indeed you are correct! I just searched this thread for "mineral" and early posts show screenshots of Steinhart's website/emails referencing a mineral caseback on the original release version. Not sure if that was changed a few months later or if it is only changing now though (along with the switch to eta)... i know there were some iterative changes along the way (bracelet/clasp in particular) but not sure if this was one of them.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

sefrcoko said:


> Indeed you are correct! I just searched this thread for "mineral" and early posts show screenshots of Steinhart's website/emails referencing a mineral caseback on the original release version. Not sure if that was changed a few months later or if it is only changing now though (along with the switch to eta)... i know there were some iterative changes along the way (bracelet/clasp in particular) but not sure if this was one of them.


What did they change with the bracelet and clasp?


----------



## sefrcoko

BriarAndBrine said:


> What did they change with the bracelet and clasp?


Before I bought mine, I read a few reviews mentioning a weak clasp and a significant colour mismatch between the bracelet/case. That had me worried at first, but a few threads here mentioned a better clasp and darker colour bracelet on later purchases. When I finally ordered and received mine, the clasp was solid enough for me and the bracelet very nearly matched the case (if not exactly matched, depending on the lighting). Seems like it was a change from the original review pieces, although I can't really say with 100% certainty.


----------



## the_aviator_7

Hi guys, first post here on WUS. I'm considering getting a Titanium 500 and I have a pretty good offer for an used one. Mint condition, bought in Sept 2015. There was an issue with the Soprod movement but it was sent back and fixed. Also, the color of the watch and braceled are slighty missmatched. So my question is should i go for the used watch with the Soprod or for the new one with the ETA. 
Which one do you think is the better movement and by what margin?

Thanks


----------



## sefrcoko

the_aviator_7 said:


> Hi guys, first post here on WUS. I'm considering getting a Titanium 500 and I have a pretty good offer for an used one. Mint condition, bought in Sept 2015. There was an issue with the Soprod movement but it was sent back and fixed. Also, the color of the watch and braceled are slighty missmatched. So my question is should i go for the used watch with the Soprod or for the new one with the ETA.
> Which one do you think is the better movement and by what margin?
> 
> Thanks


First off, welcome to the forum! 

I don't think you can go wrong either way. My Ocean Titanium 500 was bought directly from Steinhart earlier this year and has been running great ever since. I know some pieces had problematic movements, but from what I've read those who had it replaced have not experienced any issues since. My bracelet matches the case pretty well but I did see some photos of watches where the difference was more pronounced... A major difference would really bother me. If the one you're looking at is really off then I would have doubts, otherwise all good.

On the other hand, all else being equal (including price, which I know it's not), then I would probably take the new version. ETA is tried-and-true, and it's the Top grade which is supposed to be on par with the Soprod (or vice-versa rather!). Plus the case back on the new version is sapphire instead of the old one which had mineral crystal. The water resistance is apparently a little lower (from 500m to 300m) but still really good and likely more than you'll ever need unless you're deep diving very very deep.

All that to say I would get the newer version if possible, but the older one with a swapped out movement is just as good if the price is right. My two cents


----------



## Hwkaholic

"New" version is still rated 50 ATM on the Steinhart website.


----------



## sefrcoko

Hwkaholic said:


> "New" version is still rated 50 ATM on the Steinhart website.


Thanks, it was actually listed there at 30atm for a while. I emailed Steinhart and they confirmed both the new eta movement as well as the new 30atm water resistance level. I had doubts about the wr though, since the watch is still called the OTI500... glad to see they corrected the website and that the wr seems to be unchanged after all. I just wish they could get the facts straight when clients email them. I also sent a polite follow-up email regarding the new movement but they never bothered to reply. Nice watch though.


----------



## the_aviator_7

Thanks


----------



## Hwkaholic

the_aviator_7 said:


> Thanks


Only 98 posts to go!! 

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## trf2271

After a 5 1/2 week wait, my Ocean 500 is back on my wrist with a new crystal. Steinhart did this free of charge even though the scratch was 100% my fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

Anyone flipping their OT500 with the Soprod for the one with the ETA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I bought one in the spring and it had the Soprod movement. Mine was a good one, and kept excellent time. I just sold it, but I believe it was -0.5/+1.5. I was very pleased with the movement. It's really nicely decorated, and I really enjoyed flipping it over to admire it through the case back. The mismatched end links, however, ultimately led to me saying goodbye.


----------



## Neuron1965

Looking for advice on a decent quality watch winder and a decent place / price for regulating the watch in Frisco, Plano TX area. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## boatswain

Wow. What a roller coaster thread! Just finished the whole thing after picking away over a couple days. I have always loved this one. I peeked at the website and saw the change to the 2892 and wondered why. Though I know it is a highly regarded movement. Well hearing the seemingly higher than usual issues with the soprods the switch now makes sense. 

Things I like-Swiss made, higher end Swiss movement, sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel, legible, classic looks, pops of blue, titanium, bgw9, thin profile, 500m, display back. 

Things I don't-flat lugs, though I think I can pull it off. My armida A2 just works for me and I bet this wears similarly. 

I am very tempted to grab one of the new ones but I would have to jettison a watch or two (bathys, armida A2, sumo...?)

This thread hasn't made me hotter or colder on the watch just more educated. I think I should be able to pull it off with my 6.75" wrist. Seems many people have that size wrist and said it's a good fit. 

If any enablers want to chime in or throw out some eye candy or wrist shots, please do!

I'm not worried about the different tones of metal as I noticed that even on some ss watches and it's not a bother for me. 

Anyone chime in on pros and cons vs the soprod a10, ETA 2892 and the 2824-2? I believe the 92 is slimmer and regarded as higher end. Is it as "workhorse" as the 2824 often is perceived?

Thanks all! Appreciate your contributions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

Flat lugs were the deal breaker for me. I couldn't get over it or used to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

boatswain said:


> Wow. What a roller coaster thread! Just finished the whole thing after picking away over a couple days. I have always loved this one. I peeked at the website and saw the change to the 2892 and wondered why. Though I know it is a highly regarded movement. Well hearing the seemingly higher than usual issues with the soprods the switch now makes sense.
> 
> Things I like-Swiss made, higher end Swiss movement, sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel, legible, classic looks, pops of blue, titanium, bgw9, thin profile, 500m, display back.
> 
> Things I don't-flat lugs, though I think I can pull it off. My armida A2 just works for me and I bet this wears similarly.
> 
> I am very tempted to grab one of the new ones but I would have to jettison a watch or two (bathys, armida A2, sumo...?)
> 
> This thread hasn't made me hotter or colder on the watch just more educated. I think I should be able to pull it off with my 6.75" wrist. Seems many people have that size wrist and said it's a good fit.
> 
> If any enablers want to chime in or throw out some eye candy or wrist shots, please do!
> 
> I'm not worried about the different tones of metal as I noticed that even on some ss watches and it's not a bother for me.
> 
> Anyone chime in on pros and cons vs the soprod a10, ETA 2892 and the 2824-2? I believe the 92 is slimmer and regarded as higher end. Is it as "workhorse" as the 2824 often is perceived?
> 
> Thanks all! Appreciate your contributions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a great review of the ETA 2892 http://www.chronometrie.com/eta2892/eta2892.html

I absolutely recommend this watch. I wear mine 24/7. I owned the one with the a10 and had no problems with mine, but I sold it and got the ETA version when it was released. Mostly because it's been around for longer and is tried and true. If you do have a problem, many watchmakers will be able to service it. I'm not an expert though, I think the guy from the review does a good job and really pushed me over the top to flip mine for the ETA. I probably wouldn't have if I had to pay more, but I was able to sell for the same price I got the ETA model for.


----------



## boatswain

Thanks. Helpful info! Whats is your wrist size TRF? It looks like a nice fit for you.

I found this too.

ETA 2824 vs 2892

Also the steinhart website now says "13mm" height/thickness. I believe before it was 14.5? Likely thats the height excluding the domed crystal and that nothing has changed?

I feel like i may be slipping towards this one...


----------



## boatswain

How do you guys find the height? Does it wear like a 14.5 or does the construction and crystal make it wear slimmer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

boatswain said:


> Thanks. Helpful info! Whats is your wrist size TRF? It looks like a nice fit for you.
> 
> I found this too.
> 
> ETA 2824 vs 2892
> 
> Also the steinhart website now says "13mm" height/thickness. I believe before it was 14.5? Likely thats the height excluding the domed crystal and that nothing has changed?
> 
> I feel like i may be slipping towards this one...


I always thought it was 13mm to begin with.

Edit: Yes, I just measured my Soprod OTi500 with a ruler and I'm reading 13mm including height of the crystal.


----------



## sefrcoko

boatswain said:


> How do you guys find the height? Does it wear like a 14.5 or does the construction and crystal make it wear slimmer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straight and long lugs are not ideal but the light weight makes this one feel like it hugs my wrist better than similar Steinharts such as the OVM. I had three Steinharts and sold two of them because they felt a little big on my 6.5 inch wrist with those straight lugs. For some reason this one works better. If only Steinhart would curve their lugs.


----------



## WilliamA

The ocean 500 is without a doubt my favorite watch right now.
View attachment z2BMyrQ.jpg


----------



## trf2271

boatswain said:


> Thanks. Helpful info! Whats is your wrist size TRF? It looks like a nice fit for you.
> 
> I found this too.
> 
> ETA 2824 vs 2892
> 
> Also the steinhart website now says "13mm" height/thickness. I believe before it was 14.5? Likely thats the height excluding the domed crystal and that nothing has changed?
> 
> I feel like i may be slipping towards this one...


My wrist is 7.25" and flat so I have no problems in terms of wearability. I think the height is 13mm. I've never had a problem with the height, it always slides under my sleeve nicely.


----------



## boatswain

Great thanks!

How is the accuracy on your 2892?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

I absolutely love mine! I have the Soprod movement and have had no issues what so ever and there's so many things I love about this watch which you already mentioned yourself. 

I have a fair few photos and wrist shots on my IG. My profile is in my sig below.


----------



## boatswain

Aid1987

Nice pics on instagram. Thanks for sharing. 

What is your wrist nice if I may ask?

One thing I don't have a read on is how thickly printed the dial indices are. Are they pretty flat or do they have some depth to them?

I know printed/painted indices will never look like applied indices but I do like when there is some thickness/height there to add depth and texture. Plus thick printing often indicates better lume. Due to the crystal height and depth it's probably hard to get a low angle shot to show it, which is why I don't have a read on it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

boatswain said:


> Aid1987
> 
> Nice pics on instagram. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What is your wrist nice if I may ask?
> 
> One thing I don't have a read on is how thickly printed the dial indices are. Are they pretty flat or do they have some depth to them?
> 
> I know printed/painted indices will never look like applied indices but I do like when there is some thickness/height there to add depth and texture. Plus thick printing often indicates better lume. Due to the crystal height and depth it's probably hard to get a low angle shot to show it, which is why I don't have a read on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The indices are indeed flat but for some reason it doesn't bother me at all on this watch. I think the chapter ring, grooved hands, domed crystal, and the high contrast between the indices and dial provide a lot of depth. On another watch painted indices might look cheap, but here they just seem to blend in nicely with all that other stuff going on.


----------



## trf2271

boatswain said:


> Great thanks!
> 
> How is the accuracy on your 2892?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Runs at +2 seconds a day so far!


----------



## trf2271




----------



## boatswain

Great pic!

I think I'm game now. I just needed to decide what can be flipped...harder than I thought. I'm thinking a bathys and maybe...sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

boatswain said:


> Aid1987
> 
> Nice pics on instagram. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What is your wrist nice if I may ask?
> 
> One thing I don't have a read on is how thickly printed the dial indices are. Are they pretty flat or do they have some depth to them?
> 
> I know printed/painted indices will never look like applied indices but I do like when there is some thickness/height there to add depth and texture. Plus thick printing often indicates better lume. Due to the crystal height and depth it's probably hard to get a low angle shot to show it, which is why I don't have a read on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no problem. My wrist is 6.75".

As sefrcoko said there is a lot of other stuff adding to the depth of the watch. I really is great.


----------



## NM-1

That does look sweet!


----------



## jesperjes

I've had mine since June and in the beginning the accuracy was within a second. Now it's -5 seconds a day. Is that acceptable or should I contact Steinhart?


----------



## Tom_ZG

For a mechanical watch this is a really good score. Most important thing is that the rate is stable which on your watch looks very good - actually one of the best I have seen. As long as it is not one day -5 and other +15 your watch is in good shape.

You can go to local watchmaker to adjust it for 10usd if you would like it closer to zero.

Just for refference - COSC certified watch that usually costs 5-10 times more that Ti500 must work within -4/+6 s/d. My Omega Planet Ocean is at +5 to +6 and that one is cosc certified


----------



## jesperjes

Tom_ZG said:


> For a mechanical watch this is a really good score. Most important thing is that the rate is stable which on your watch looks very good - actually one of the best I have seen. As long as it is not one day -5 and other +15 your watch is in good shape.
> 
> You can go to local watchmaker to adjust it for 10usd if you would like it closer to zero.
> 
> Just for refference - COSC certified watch that usually costs 5-10 times more that Ti500 must work within -4/+6 s/d. My Omega Planet Ocean is at +5 to +6 and that one is cosc certified


Thanks. The first month it was +1.2 s/d so I hoped it stayed that way. But OK, it's apparently still good


----------



## Tom_ZG

Yeah, after few weeks watch kind of "settles" so accuracy out of the box is not the "real one". I also dont like watches going slow so just pay 10usd for adjustment and pressuretest to get them to positive level, but overall this is a good score you have


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i like this. The crystal on the back just doesn't do it for me. If it had a steel back I would grab one in a flash!


----------



## boatswain

I have mixed feelings about the display back. Obviously it didn't hold me back but it is a vulnerable spot. I enjoyed looking at it yesterday though.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

boatswain said:


> I have mixed feelings about the display back. Obviously it didn't hold me back but it is a vulnerable spot. I enjoyed looking at it yesterday though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sapphire though, so pretty much as tough as a display back can get . Fwiw the Soprod version had mineral crystal on the back which is lighter but not as scratch resistant of course.


----------



## boatswain

Yup.

Im pretty happy i got the ETA version and the bonus of the sapphire back. Worth the wait for me for those two changes.


----------



## TheJackel2013

Anyone care to comment about how the titanium is prone to scratching. Is it really that bad, or will a 3M pad or eraser take care of it? I have one incoming


----------



## boatswain

i have only had mine for 2 weeks but so far i would say it is unnoticeable or the same as SS, but that is a short sample size


----------



## siliciferous

It is nothing special. It will definitely show signs of wear over time - doesn't compare at all to watches that have special coatings like Citizen's Duratect or treatments like Sinn's Tegimenting. My Citizen Promaster Sky showed little to no wear after nearly a year of daily use, and my Steinhart OOT500 bracelet seems to have a hundred little minor markings. As they accumulate it doesn't look terrible, I honestly feel that it is no better or worse than the patina that all PVD watches show with time.


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Very nice shots!

Looks like a machine shop. I cringe think of the crushing scratching oily disaster that could strike though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navman

just received mine from a great WUS member. As I am not fan of bracelets, I replaced it with a grey ALPHASHARK NATO. I received one with an ETA movement and it is stunning. The lumens mesmerizing.


----------



## boatswain

Better show us some pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013

pics of the Alphashark nato please


----------



## chadwright

boatswain said:


> Very nice shots!
> 
> Looks like a machine shop. I cringe think of the crushing scratching oily disaster that could strike though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was out in a shop. Turns out it's a great place to photograph watches.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## TheJackel2013

Any details on the Hamilton?


----------



## chadwright

TheJackel2013 said:


> Any details on the Hamilton?


It's the Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Automatic. It's one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

chadwright said:


> It's the Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Automatic. It's one of my favorites.


I have this watch. I love it.


----------



## TheJackel2013

That Hamilton is a beauty. 

My T500 arrived today. It's gorgeous. I wont post pics because my photography skills are embarrassingly bad. I love the way the shiny bezel contrast with the very matt Ti finish. If the Bezel was matt, I'd opine that it would loose a little of that "High End tool watch" look, even though it's priced extremely reasonably for what you get.


----------



## eZakalwe

I have mine since last year and I can't stop looking it!


----------



## MrDagon007

I know it is off-topic for this thread, but, man that Day-Date Hamilton is gorgeous!


----------



## dongtheorient

Ordered my ot500 Jan 2016, a10 movement, been having problem with slowing down and sticky rotar recently, sent back to Steinhart. They are very helpful and responsive, got new ETA movement and a new case back detailing the eta movement and a sapphire crystal back instead of mineral glass. Titanium scratches are easily polished out, the mineral case back had been a downer, now they just made this watch perfect


----------



## boatswain

Glad you got it sorted. I have been really happy with my ETA so far. It hasn't been bumped in the rotation for a month which is a long time for me.


----------



## Caye

Well, I jumped on the bandwagon this week, let the bonding commence!


----------



## SnookDawgg

Beautiful!


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarabei

I am tempted. Need a good vacation watch. Trying to decide between the Steinhart or Oris Diver Sixty Five 40mm.


----------



## Caye

Blue Tuesday


----------



## Rixter

The 500 T is calling to me. I am a little hesitant as the Titanium is a little on the dark side but is growing on me and I love all the features of this premium Steiny!! The force is Strong with this one..b-)


----------



## boatswain

It doesn't feel too dark to me. In diffused lighting, yes it is dark,but in direct light it is fairly bright. I think a lot of the darkness is also due to the matte finish.










Compared to SS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye

Rixter said:


> The 500 T is calling to me. I am a little hesitant as the Titanium is a little on the dark side but is growing on me and I love all the features of this premium Steiny!! The force is Strong with this one..b-)


Recent gtg

Sinn U1 is almost the same shade


----------



## watchuseekaccount

Does anyone have any suggestions for similar looking divers? I love the blue on the dial and can't find other watches with blue hands/words on the dial.


----------

